# outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement



## Phoenix84 (12 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von Outlets.de erhalten, mit folgendem Inhalt:


> ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau ...,
> wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse und Ihre kostenpflichtige Anmeldung am 05.09.2009 bei http://www.Outlets.de,
> ...



Ich bin dann also auch sofort auf die Internetseite, um zu sehen was genau ich da angenommen habe und tatsächlich unter den AGBs steht:


> *Vertragslaufzeit, Vergütung, Anpassung der Vergütung*
> 
> 
> Der Vertrag wird über einen Bezugszeitraum von 24 Monaten (Mindestvertragslaufzeit) geschlossen.
> ...



Leider muss ich auch zugeben, dass auf der Anmeldepage an der Seite ein Feld steht mit: 


> Information:
> *Folgende http://www.outlets.de/vorschau/Inhalte
> erhalten Sie im Memberbereich!
> Durch Drücken des Buttons "Jetzt Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von
> ...



Natürlich habe ich das alles nicht gesehen als ich mich angemeldet habe (bestimmt das letzte Mal wo ich bei so was reinfalle...).
Muss ich jetzt wirklich 2 Jahre lang 96 Euro bezahlen??? Ich bin zur Zeit arbeitslos und das stellt eine enorme Belastung für mich dar.
Zu allem Übel kann ich nicht einmal die Dienste der Internetseite nutzen, da ich aus der Schweiz komme und die Angebote in Deutschland ausgeschrieben sind.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Was kann ich jetzt tun?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:39:52 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:39:00 ----------

Danke im Voraus
:wall:


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Bei unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll hilft ein guter Filter im Mailprogramm.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das alles nicht gesehen als ich mich angemeldet habe (bestimmt das letzte Mal wo ich bei so was reinfalle...).


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


> Was kann ich jetzt tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## BjoernP (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auf der Seite "outlets.de" konnte ich nicht erkennen, dass die dort angebotenen Dienste mit einer finanziellen Leistung des Nutzers verbunden sind (Stand: 12.10.09, ca. 20:45). Weder in einem Fließtext, noch in den AGB. In den AGB ist lediglich innerhalb des dort verfassten Fließtextes ein einziges mal von "kostenpflichtiger Leistung" die Rede. Aber ein bestimmter Betrag oder eine "Vertragslaufzeit" wird dort nicht angegeben. Ich habe die AGB viermal genauestens durchgelesen, falls ich etwas überlesen habe. Aber ich konnte dort keinesfalls einen Betrag erkennen.

Auf der Startseite gibt es keinerlei Kostenhinweis - weder als Button oder Banner, noch in Form eines versteckten Hinweises innerhalb eines Fließtextes.

Laut Impressum ist der Geschäftsführer der genannten Internetpräsentation ein gewisser T**** F*****.

Dieser Herr ist für die Justiz kein Unbekannter mehr. So gibt (oder gab) es unter seiner Federführung weitere Abzockseiten.

Der "eBundesanzeiger" weiß über den Herrn F. folgendes zu berichten:



> Im Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf gegen T**** F*****, geboren am tt.mm.jjjj, wegen Verdachts des Betruges im Zusammenhang mit der Firma Connects 2 Content GmbH und deren Internetseiten "www.fabriken.de" und "www.rezepte-ideen.de" hat das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, Az.: 152 Gs 950/09, den dinglichen Arrest in Höhe von 1.301.025,90 € gegen den Beschuldigten F***** und die Gesellschaft angeordnet. In Vollstreckung dieses Titels konnten bisher 865.425,80 € auf Konten der Gesellschaft gesichert werden.
> Verletzte aus der vorstehend genannten Straftat möchten sich bitte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Fritz-Roeber-Str. 2, 40213 Düsseldorf, unter Az.: 90 Js 1388/09 melden.
> 
> (Quelle: eBundesanzeiger)
> Anm.: persönliche Daten wurden anonymisiert


Wenn auch die im Zitat genannten Seiten (vielleicht) nichts mit "outlets.de" zu tun haben oder andere Projekte innerhalb dieses Firmengeflechts sind, so haben sie doch viele Gemeinsamkeiten. Alle Seiten sind nach dem gleichen zweifelhaften Muster "gestrickt" und der Geschäftsführer ist stets der Herr F*****.

Allein diese hier aufgezeigten Tatsachen würden mich zum "totstellen" veranlassen. Auf keinen Fall würde ich dorthin irgendwelche Zahlungen tätigen und eintrudelnde E-Mails direkt und ungeöffnet löschen.

Wenn man darauf antwortet, bekommt man nur weitere merkbefreite Antworten. Eine Brieffreundschaft mit solchen Dubiosanbietern würde ich nicht führen wollen...

Generell gilt aber:
Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken. Auch nicht im Internet. Wenn ein Dienst kostenfrei oder ohne Kostenhinweis beworben wird, ist eine Eingabemaske für persönliche Daten schon ein Indiz für berechtigte Skepsis. Wofür wollen die meine Daten, wenn die Seite doch als kostenfrei/nicht als kostenpflichtig angepriesen wird...
Desweiteren sollte man generell darauf achten, möglichst keine Daten von sich in den anonymen Weiten des worldwideweb preiszugeben. (Stichwort Datenhandel)


----------



## aila1802 (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

ja den gleichen Wisch habe ich auch gekriegt obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass dei Informationleiste rechts nicht da war, wie auch immer sollte ich bis 22.10 auch zahle, habe nich aber angeblich am 09.09 angemeldet das ist ja komisch das wir das gleiche Zahlungsdatum haben, lasse es einfach zahle nixxxx.


----------



## Macher (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Meiner Frau ist das gleiche wiederfahren. Auch sie kann sich nicht erinnern das auf der Seite etwas von Kosten stand. Jetzt hat sie eine Mail erhalten mit der Aufforderung bis zum 22.10.2009 zu bezahlen.
Uns würde interesieren wie ihr reagiert habt.
Habt ihr vieleicht eine gespeicherte Seite im IE wo der Kosten nicht stehen?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Macher schrieb:


> Habt ihr vieleicht eine gespeicherte Seite im IE wo der Kosten nicht stehen?


die stehn  als Roßtäuscherlinks in Google:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

und  so wird´s   gemacht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Es ist nicht die  Aufgabe des Users seine  "Unschuld" zu beweisen


----------



## aila1802 (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

also ich habe versuch denen zurrück zu schreiben man kriegt aber nur eine Antwort: 
"wir haben Ihre Support-Anfrage erhalten und in unser Support-Ticket-System aufgenommen. Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich in Kürze per E-Mail bei Ihnen melden und Ihre Anfrage beantworten. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld."
Im Fernsehen war ein Bericht über diese Frima wir sollen nix unternehmen, einfach nicht antworten denn falls man sich verteidigt mit dem Zurrückschreiben glauben die, wir hätten Angst und üben noch mehr Druck aus!
:roll: UNd ich glaube die Kosten sind später zugefügt worden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macher (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das glauben hier alle. Ein Anwalt hat mir geraten die Forderung als Einwurf Einschreiben mit dem Hinweis auf die versteckten Zahlungklausel zurückzuweisen.


----------



## Krittel (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

Auch ich bin in gleicher Weise betroffen und total erschrocken, als ich aus dem Urlaub komme und ein Schreiben in meinen Emails vorfinde, in dem für eine Freischaltung  gezahlt werden soll.
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass das davon nichts zu lesen war.
Die Zahlung soll ich bis 19.10.09 vornehmen.Gezahlt habe ich noch nicht. Seid ihr sicher, dass es damit erledigt ist, die Forderung als Einwurf Einschreiben mit dem Hinweiß auf die versteckten Zahlungklausel zurückzuweisen .
Hat jemand noch weitere Erfahrung. Bin echt total aus dem Häuschen.:unzufrieden:
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Was kann ich noch oder anstatt tun?

Danke Krittel


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Alles was es an Ratschlägen  dazu zu sagen/schreiben gibt, steht bereits
 in den vorhergehenden Postings.


----------



## Trinithy (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo, 

zum Glück bin ich hier auf euer Forum gestoßen! Denn dasselbe ist mir vorgestern passiert! Ich hatte mich vorgestern Abend gegen 18 Uhr dort regristriert, aber auch NUR, weil ich dachte, dass es ein online shop sei und KEINE Datenbank!!! Bis ich das gemerkt hatte, habe ich sofort am nächsten Tag gegen 11 Uhr gleich mein Widerrufsrecht geltend gemacht! Plötzlich wurde mir mein Widerruf abgewiesen, obwohl ich fristgemäß widerrufen hatte!! Als ich nun den Eintrag von Phoenix84 gelesen hatte, dass outlets.de geschrieben hat, Phoenix84 hätte den 14 tägigen Widerruf NICHT in Anspruch genommen und wäre nun zur Zahlung verpflichtet! Also das ist doch ein ziemlicher Widersrpuch in allem! Bei mir meinen Widerruf abweisen und auch zur Zahlung auffordern und bei Phoenix84 wieder vowerfen man hätte von dem Widerruf nicht Gebrauch gemacht und müsste trotzdem zahlen!! 

Was ich euch raten kann, die auch reingefallen sind: AUF KEINEN FALL JEMALS ZAHLEN!!! Denn ich habe mich sogar an meinen Versicherungsmakler gewannt, der sich auch etwas auskennt, sogar er sagte, man solle locker bleiben! Hier noch zwei Links, wo ihr Antworten/Hilfe zu euren Fragen habt. Wenn ihr nach dem Bericht ganz runter scrollt, gibt es dazu noch nähere Unterpunkte, die ihr anklicken könnt:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/abofallen-und-abzocke-im-internet-das-muessen-sie-wissen/

Sogar die Verbraucherzentralen raten zur NICHTZAHLUNG!!! Einige Pseudofirmen haben sogar bereits Abmahnungen erhalten!

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/UNIQ125604643327957/link461691A.html

Sehr interessant ist folgender Teil zum ersten Link, wenn diese dubiosen Firmen auf Rückverfolgung der IP – Adressen androhen:

Ihr Provider darf Privatpersonen oder Unternehmen aber nicht einfach so mitteilen, wer wann mit welcher IP-Adresse gesurft ist. Diese Daten darf er nur dann herausgeben, wenn es einen Gerichtsbeschluss gibt. Und diesen Beschluss wiederum gibt es erst, wenn eine Staatsanwaltschaft den Richter überzeugt hat, dass man diese Daten haben muss, um eine schwere Straftat aufzuklären. 
Das Unternehmen müsste also theoretisch Strafanzeige wegen Verdachts einer Straftat erstatten. Dann müsste die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft einen Beschluss beantragen. Dann müsste ein Richter überzeugt werden, den Beschluss zu unterschreiben. Dieser müsste Ihrem Provider zugehen. Der Provider wiederum müsste die Daten herausfinden und den Ermittlern mitteilen. Danach erst könnte das Unternehmen im Wege der Akteneinsicht sehen, wer wirklich hinten der genannten IP-Adresse steckt - sofern diese Daten nicht schon längst gelöscht sind. 
Glauben Sie wirklich, die deutsche Justiz wird diesen Aufwand betreiben, nur, um dubiosen Firmen mit fragwürdigem Angebot und Briefkastenadresse im Ausland zu helfen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mit meinem Bericht was anfangen und nun besser schlafen 

Grüße
Trinithy


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Trinithy schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ist folgender Teil zum ersten Link, wenn diese dubiosen Firmen auf Rückverfolgung der IP – Adressen androhen:


Das IP-Märchen: >> 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## Trinithy (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Aprop. auch bei meinem zweiten Widerruf habe ich dieselbe Antwort E-Mail wie beim ersten mal erhalten, in dieser der Widerruf abgewiesen wurde! Also hilft es wirklich nix, denen empörte Briefchen zu schreiben... das interessiert die kaum! Nun habe ich einfach den Absatz von BjoernP in meine dritte Antwort E-mail kopiert und es ist plötzlich sooo still =D Vielleicht solltet ihr das auch so ausprobieren?

Da ich zum Glück mit meinen Daten vorsichtig war und eh nicht meine richtige Adresse angegeben habe, werden sie die Rechnungen ins Nirvana schicken. Die werden es schon noch merken, wenn es von der Post ständig als unzustellbar zurück geschickt wird xP Ich lache mir jetzt einen drauf ab  So oft wie die ihre Standard E-Mail ohne wietere Kommentare zum Sachverhalt an alle rausschicken, so oft können die mir ruhig ihre Rechnungen zusenden, die eh nie bei mir ankommen werden xD Kein richtiger Empfänger, kein richtiger Wohnsitz.. also mit wem sollte dann bitte auch ein rechtswirksamer 'angeblicher' Vertrag zustande gekommen sein???


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2009)

*Abzocke bei outlets.de*

Hallo,

ich habe mich wohl am 11.09.09 bei outlets.de registriert ohne den neben stehenden Text gelesen zu haben dass ich nun für 2 Jahre eine Mitgliedschaft angenommen habe. Folglich soll ich 96 € für ein Jahr im Voraus bezahlen, den Rest dann im nächsten Jahr.
Die Frist von 2 Wochen für den Widerruf habe ich wohl verpasst, nachdem ich den Accout - warum auch immer - den ich per Email erhalten habe, akzeptiert habe (hier wurde nichts von Kosten erwähnt).

Letzte Woche nun habe ich die Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.
Ich habe mich natürlich gleich bei denen gemeldet und ihnen mitgeteilt, dass ich kein Kunde sein möchte und auch diese Leistungen nicht in Anspruch nehmen möchte.
Die haben mir dann wiederum diese Mail geschickt:



> "wie gewünscht, senden wir Ihnen hiermit ein detailliertes Protokoll, zu der bei uns in der Datenbank eingegangenen Anmeldung auf Outlets.de:
> 
> Kundennummer: xxxxx
> Rechnungsnummer:  xxx
> ...


Was kann ich jetzt noch dagegen tun?
Über Google, Forums und sonstiges habe ich nur Meldungen vor 2009 gefunden, damals war der Infotext mit den GEbühren wohl noch nicht so offensichtlich wie seit diesem Jahr (damals nur in den AGBS nachzulesen) und man konnte so noch dagegen Einspruch einlegen. Aber was ist heute?
Hat jemand den selben Fall ????
Ich werde schon wahnsinnig wenn ich daran denken muss knappe 200 Euro für diesen Mülll zu zahlen.....

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

lg
Elke


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt noch dagegen tun?


Ganz einfach: Die Ratschläge, u.a. auch von der Verbraucherzentrale, beherzigen:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
> *


----------



## Fidus (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auch ich habe eine  entsprechende Rechnung erhalten. Ich habe die für die Rechnung zuständigen Firma IContent angerufen und die Mitarbeiterin aufgefordert, sie soll mir die entsprechende Unterlage meines Einverständnisses für dieses Abo für  96 Euro zusenden. Sie wich dauernd  aus und hängte den Hörer ein...


----------



## Mats (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Moin,

Ich war am 06.10 auch so naiv und hab mich bei diesem Mist angemeldet, nur weil da "Zigaretten kostenlos" stand!

Jedenfalls war ich mir auch nicht bewusst, dass man sich sofort für 2Jahre bindet und knapp 200 Euro für diesen Schrott bezahlen muss.

heut kam dann per mail die Zahlungsaufforderung, da ich meine Anmeldung auch schon wieder vergessen hatte bzw. nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen den "Vertrag" widerrufen" habe.

Hab dann mal zurückgeschrieben mit dem Hinweis, dass ich rechtliche Schritte gegen diesen Betrug einleiten werde, falls die mir keine Ruhe lassen mit Gerichtsurteilen inklusive.

Mal schaun, was jetzt passiert.

PS: Eigentlich war ja bei der Anmeldung, der rechte Kasten"Information" mit dem Zahlungshinweis nicht ganzso versteckt wie üblich, aber darauf hätten die dann ja eher auf der Startseite hinweisen müssen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hajo (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen
Ich gehöre leider auch zu den die auf Outlets.de reingefallen sind. Ich war auch am 06.10 auch so naiv und hab mich bei diesem Mist angemeldet, nur um mal nach einer Kamera zuschauen.
Heute kam dann per mail die Zahlungsaufforderung, ich sollte 96,00 € für 1 Jahr Zahlen, meine Anmeldung hatte ich schon längst vergessen. 
Nun was tun? Erst mal geschwitz und dann in Foren rumgeblättert. Dort merkte ich schnell das es anderen genau so erging. Ich hab noch nix unternommen, weil alle sagen: Abwarten nix machen oder was? Über einen Anwalt ein Einschreiben loslassen?

Schöner M..t


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Hajo schrieb:


> Abwarten nix machen oder was? Über einen Anwalt ein Einschreiben loslassen?


Nicht aufregen. In Ruhe lesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## thors Gehilfe (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an Alle, die auf den sch.... Outlet.de reingefallen sind.Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu denen, die nur mal schauen wollten, wo man günstig einen schönen LCD Fernseher kaufen kann. :wall: Das war am 1.10. auch bei mir stand auf der Startseite nichts von irgendwelchen Gebühren. Hallo, wer ist so doof und zahlt für etwas, was man auch so bei google finden kann/ könnte :roll: Tja mittlerweile habe ich einen LCD gekauft . Gut und naja...günstig .Ich habe heute Mittag nach erhalt der Mails dort angerufen und die Frau Kaufmann ( sehr laut und unhöflich ) sagte mir, das Sie lle Daten von mir hat und auch meine IP Adresse. Habe echt geschluckt und mein schöner Freier Tag war fürn A... !!! War echt kurz davor einzuknicken und halt zu sagen... Tja selber schuld und dumm gelaufen... Aber , wenn am 1.10. auch schon an der Seite in dicker schwarzer Schrift der Betrag gestanden hätte, dann hätte ich bestimmt NICHTS ausgefüllt. Bin froh, das ich  nicht alleine dastehe und am 1.10. auch klar bei Verstand war :scherzkeks:. Wie schauts aus, soll man jetzt trotzdem ne Kündigung schreiben ??? Via Einschreiben eventuell. Was meint Ihr ???? Gruss aus m Norden


----------



## wahlhesse (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

[x] Du hast den Beitrag und den Link über Deinem nicht gelesen. :scherzkeks:

Also, hier isser nochmal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## thors Gehilfe (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo, ja, habe es überfolgen, bin etwas vorsichtig damit auf weitere Seiten zu klicken 
Danke......


----------



## Torstenmagic (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an alle!
Auch ich bin ein Opfer des outlets.de. ich bin mir auch ganz sicher, das bei der Anmeldung das Feld rechts mit Informationen und dann die Kosten nicht da war.
Als ich jetzt noch mal auf der Seite war, habe ich dies sofort gesehen.
Sollten wir alle blind gewesen sein oder vielleicht betrunken?
Weiß jemand, ob dies jetzt im nachhinein noch technisch möglich ist, nachzuweisen, ob die Kostenspalte erst nachträglich eingesetzt wurde?

Lohnt es sich jetzt schon ein Anwalt einzuschalten?

gebt mal bei google ein : 
Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Connects 2 cotent GmbH

Hier werdet ihr staunen. Die selben Macher /Betrüger wie bei fabriken.de. bzw. Rezepte.....

In Düsseldorf alle Konten gesperrt, wurde alles gepfändet, selbst die Nobelkarosse vom Inhaber.... ein  (Porsche)
Jetzt sitzen sie in Frankfurt /Main und ziehen das selbe ding ab. Nur unter anderen namen -outlets.de

Wie gesagt, ich habe bei der anmeldung auch kein Feld mit Kosten gesehen.
Man kann die deutsche Justiz nicht verstehen. kann sich denn hier jeder bedienen wie er will?
Die Leute gehören hinter Gitter.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Torstenmagic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob dies jetzt im nachhinein noch technisch möglich ist, nachzuweisen, ob die Kostenspalte erst nachträglich eingesetzt wurde?


Das ist völlig unnötig   >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Die Beweislast liegt beim "Anbieter" 
Merke: *"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeiß*elt"  



Torstenmagic schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich jetzt schon ein Anwalt einzuschalten?


Wozu?


----------



## eddi78 (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo liebe [ edit]  Gemeinschaft,

auch ich bin auf [ edit]  hereingefallen! Sie schickten mir eine e-Mail und blablabla, den Rest kennt ihr ja schon. Natürlcih schickte ich eine empörte und frustrierte eMail zurück. Heute kam dann so ein Rundschreiben der aus mein Schreiben garnicht einging. Also dachte ich mir, dass ich auf die auch nicht weiter eingehen werde.

Dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe, ist schon etwas länger her und leider weiß ich nichtmehr, ob ich dort meine richtige oder falsche Adresse -weil ich bei solchen Dingen eher vorsichtig bin- eingegeben habe. Deshalb wollte ich wissen ob die bereits schriftliche Briefe zugesandt haben oder aufgrund ihrer Aussichtslosigkeit gleich am Porto sparen?

Und was anfallende Kosten angeht, so habe ich da in keinster Weise auf etweigen Internetseiten welche gesehen. Ich hoffe, da stimmmen mir alle bei ein!:scherzkeks:

Irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass ich mich vom Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrages schriftlich per Einschreiben distanzieren sollte. Ansonsten verwirke das Recht nach einem Jahr der Vorderung, das vordernde Unternehmen anzuzeigen. Hieße das, dass dieses "Unternehmen" mich dann nach einem Jahr vor Gericht zerren könnte um Zahlungen einzufordern?
Sollte man das Unternehmen anzeigen?

Habe da leider nicht so die richtige Ahnung von :cry:

Auch wenn ich nicht froh über [ edit]  bin, bin ich froh, dass ich hier nicht allein bei bin! :sun:


----------



## jupp11 (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



eddi78 schrieb:


> Und was anfallende Kosten angeht, so habe ich da in keinster Weise auf etweigen Internetseiten welche gesehen. Ich hoffe, da stimmmen mir alle bei ein!:scherzkeks:


Der alte Roßtäuschertrick
*>> *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


eddi78 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass ich mich vom Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrages schriftlich per Einschreiben distanzieren sollte.


Wozu? bist du wissentlich und willentlich einen  Vertrag eingegangen? 
*>>* http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


eddi78 schrieb:


> Sollte man das Unternehmen anzeigen?


Weswegen? Strafverfolger und Strafgerichte sehen keine  strafbare Handlung. 

Was du hier schilderst, ist hundertausenden andern Usern bei vergleichbaren Nutzlosseiten 
passiert. Bleib cool, es passiert außer Mahnmüll absolut nichts


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Der Mahndrohmüll ist so gefährlich wie Der Räuber Hotzenplotz (1974) ? Wikipedia


----------



## anni (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo, ich habe das gleiche problem. meine genauen daten haben die nicht, habe einfach irgendwas eingegeben,- oje oje -,nun soll ich 92euro zahlen, habe dort schon angerufen und mit der angeblilchen cheffin gesprochen eine frau kúhn, ich komme aus den vertrag nicht raus, habe auch nicht gelesen das es kostenpflichtig ist. nun was soll ich tun. brauche rat und hilfe. auch per e-mail bekommt man keine antwort nur den hinweis 
"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wir haben Ihre Support-Anfrage erhalten und in unser Support-Ticket-System aufgenommen. Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich in Kürze per E-Mail bei Ihnen melden und Ihre Anfrage beantworten. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld." usw.
selbst der her tomas franko ist nur schriftlich zu erreichen.

also wer kann mir sagen was ich machen soll:cry:


----------



## Torstenmagic (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!
Keine Panik. Du bist nicht der Einzigste.
Ruhe bewahren.
*Nich bezahlen auf gar keinen Fall.*
Bitte hier alles lesen im Forum ,dann bist du schon ein Stück weiter.
Es sind Betrüger. Gegen diese Leute wird schon ein Ermittlungsverfahren in Düsseldorf geführt. Da haben sie es genauso gemacht.
Das du die Kosten zuerst nicht gesehen hast. Ganz klar. Die haben die Internetseite manipuliert.
Kein Kontakt mit den Leuten aufnehmen. 
Maximal einen Widerspruch gegen die Zahlung der Rechnung einlegen.Gibt es im Net fertige Briefe. Musst mal bei Computerbild.de forschen oder googel mal.Ich glaube hier findest du auch irgendwo im Forum ein link zu solchen Musterbrief.
Alles andere ergibt sich.
Immer schön ruhig bleiben. keine Panik.
Wenn mal ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, unbedingt innerhalb von 14 Tageb Widerspruch einlegen.
Weiter gehen dann diese Betrüger nicht. Denn sie wissen, dass sie verlohren haben.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
Gruß Torsten:scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



anni schrieb:


> also wer kann mir sagen was ich machen soll:cry:


Auf alle Fälle eines: Aufhören, zu zittern vor diesen Nutzlostypen! Ein guter Bekannter wurde über Monate hinweg mit Drohungen regelrecht zugeschüttet - zuletzt kamen vier Drohbriefe der berühmt-berüchtigten Münchner "Rechtsanwältin" K.G.

Zum Glück rief er mich an und fragte, ob er etwas unternehmen soll.

Nun, er stellte sich tot, und hat nun seit ca. 4 Monaten Ruhe.

Warum sollte es in deinem Fall anders laufen? 

Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist jedoch, keinerlei "Telefon-, Mail- oder Brieffreundschaften" mit den Nutzlosen und deren Schergen aufzubauen, denn Einwände denen gegenüber sind in etwa so wirkungsvoll, als wenn du einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt... 

Die Verbraucherzentrale gibt eindeutige Verhaltensmaßregeln:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*



Übrigens: Der Cheffe dieses Ladens, wohl ein Strohmann des Frankfurter Kreisels, ist recht gut bekannt!


----------



## anni (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo, ich habe mit denen schon telefoniert über handy und mit einer frau [ edit]  und mit der angeblichen cheffin frau{ edit]  gesprochen und auch per email geschrieben an den sogenanten geschäftsführer herrn{ edit] , soll ich jetzt dort noch mal eine kündigung schreiben per einschreiben?


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Liebe Anni,

die Antworten sind hier doch alle schon gegeben. Man muss sie nur lesen bzw. die Links anklicken.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Und allgemeine Info hier:
Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und wer nicht lesen mag, kann es sich von jemand erklären lassen:
YouTube - Kanal von katzenjens

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## anni (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo, kannst du mir einen rat geben? ich bin sehr verzweifelt
danke


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

Du bist grundlos verzweifelt! Es sieht vielleicht für Dich momentan alles böse und gefährlich aus, ist es aber nicht im Geringsten!

Bitte klicke auf die blau hinterlegte Schrift in meinem vorherigen Beitrag und lies es Dir durch. Dann wirst Du feststellen, dass es keinen Grund für Panik gibt.

Wenn sogar die Verbraucherzentralen sagen:
*Zahlen Sie nicht!
Bleiben Sie stur!
Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
*
sollte das doch reichen, oder?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



anni schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt dort noch mal eine kündigung schreiben per einschreiben?


Kündigung? Hast Du einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen, dass Du das Bedürfnis hast zu kündigen?


----------



## diva (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

ich habe mich während meiner Arbeitszeit auf dieser Seite ebenfalls angemeldet und soll nun zahlen. Damals wurde aber nichts mit KOsten angezeigt, zumindest ist mir nichts aufgefallen....

Laut deren Aussage haben die meine IP Adresse (vom Geschäft).....nur dumm dass ich damals unterschrieben habe während des arbeitens das Internet nicht zu nutzen :wall:. Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, dass diese Abzocker so weit gehen und meine Firma anhand der IP Adresse ausfindig machen und mich dorthin anschreiben könnten? Wenn ja wäre das verheerend und ich könnte meine Sachen packen.......
Ich hoffe auch darüber weiss jemand eine Antwort....


----------



## webwatcher (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



diva schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, dass diese Abzocker so weit gehen und meine Firma anhand der IP Adresse ausfindig machen und mich dorthin anschreiben könnten?


>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit
Beruhig dich, nichts  wird passieren


----------



## Torstenmagic (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die IP Adresse herauszubekommen ist kein Problem. Dazu benötigt man nicht einmal einen Richterbeschluss. Da gibt es Programme im I-Net. 
Du wirst ja hier genug gelesen haben wie man gegen diese [ edit]  vorgehen kann. Ich glaub hier ist viel gesagt worden. Also spare ich es mir weitere Ausführungen:-p.
Zu deinem Arbeitgeber. Was willst du hier für einen Rat hören. Das musst du selbst einschätzen. 
Wenn du das INet nicht nutzen darfst, wirst du woghl ein Problem haben.
Du kannst nun eines tun: Du beichtest oder du bezahlst an diese Betrüger:cry:.
Aber jeder gezahlte Euro an denen ist einer zu viel.
Die Entscheidung mit deinem Chef zu reden, kann dir hier wohl niemand abnehmen.
Sag es ihn dor einfach so wie es war. Du hattest eine verlockende EMail. Da ging es um Schnäppchen. Wer schaut da denn nicht gern mal rein. Vielleicht kannst du ja sagen, dass du auch für deine Firma was gesucht hast. Aber denke daran: "Lügen haben immer kurze Beine" 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Torstenmagic schrieb:


> Die IP Adresse herauszubekommen ist kein Problem. Dazu benötigt man nicht einmal einen Richterbeschluss. Da gibt es Programme im I-Net.


Du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/
Jeder Seitenbetreiber "sieht" die IP-Adresse seiner  Seitenbesucher, nur kann er nichts damit anfangen
außer einer  groben geografischen Zuordnung und  selbst das oft genug nicht.

Abgesehn davon ist das System der Nutzlosbranche  nicht verstanden worden.
 Es ist  ein Massenmahngeschäft durch Mailroboter die keine  Recherchen betreiben.


----------



## Trinithy (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

An ALLE:

Wenn ihr per E-Mail bereits mit eurem Widerspruch oder sonstige Schreiben es hoffnungslos versucht habt, so habe ich es dann gemacht.. schickt einfach kommentarlos ohne Sehr geehrter Herr/Damen folgenden Abschnitt:



> Zitat von :
> 
> Im Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf gegen T**** F*****, geboren am tt.mm.jjjj, wegen Verdachts des Betruges im Zusammenhang mit der Firma Connects 2 Content GmbH und deren Internetseiten "www.fabriken.de" und "www.rezepte-ideen.de" hat das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, Az.: 152 Gs 950/09, den dinglichen Arrest in Höhe von 1.301.025,90 € gegen den Beschuldigten F***** und die Gesellschaft angeordnet. In Vollstreckung dieses Titels konnten bisher 865.425,80 € auf Konten der Gesellschaft gesichert werden.
> Verletzte aus der vorstehend genannten Straftat möchten sich bitte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Fritz-Roeber-Str. 2, 40213 Düsseldorf, unter Az.: 90 Js 1388/09 melden.
> ...


 

Mit Äußerst freundlichen Grüßen!


Denn auf diese Mail habe ich von diesen Idioten garnix mehr erhalten!!! Es war plötzlich sooo still!! Diesen Vorfall habe ich auch bereits der Verbraucherschutzzentrale gemeldet und mein Anliegen wurde entgegen genommen! Nochmals, auch lt. meinem Versicherungsmakler und einem anderen Bekannten, der sich darin sehr gut auskennt, ist das alles garnicht rechtskräftig! UND uns vor Gericht zerren oder andere Drohungen einfach gelassen sehen!!! [ edit]

Grüßchen
Trinithy


----------



## Trinithy (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

P.S. Noch zur Anmerkung: Wieso sollten wir bitte als Opfer einen Kriminellen für seine dubiose Machenschaften GELD bezahlen???!!!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Trinithy schrieb:


> P.S. Noch zur Anmerkung: Wieso sollten wir bitte als Opfer einen Kriminellen für seine dubiose Machenschaften GELD bezahlen???!!!!!


Genau das wird hier und in anderen Foren ja seit Jahr und Tag gepredigt!

Und das betrifft die gesamten Nutzlosanbieter und ihre Inkassoschergen bzw. Schutzgelderpresser!

Man ist nicht verpflichtet, einem räudigen Straßenköter, der jeden Passanten permanent ankläfft, mit Wurstsemmeln zu versorgen!


----------



## Trinithy (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ja, das sehe ich genauso!!! UND bezüglich deren leeren Drohungen, da kann jeder viel erzählen, ABER man muss denen ja auch nicht gleich ALLES glauben!! Vor allem vom Gesetz und Zustande kommen eines rechtskräftigen Vertrag nix verstehen, aber Leute davon einschüchtern! Es müssen zuerst mal zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen zustande kommen. Anfechten kann man einen Vertrag IMMER, wenn diese irreführende Angaben oder arglistige Täuschung aufbringt! Und das ist hier auch der Fall! Wobei ich hier nicht mal ein rechtswirksamen Vertrag sehe. Laut dem Gesetz steht und auch ein 14 Tage Widerspruchrecht zu! Und nicht wie diese behaupten, dass diese dann durch 'blabla...' einfach entfällt. Meinet wegen sollen die doch drohen uns vor Gericht zu bringen.. also bitte, wer schonmal vorbestraft ist, der wird doch nicht ein zweites mal freiwillig vor Gericht gehen wollen, nur um seine fragwürdigen Forderungen einzuverlangen!

Am liebsten würde ich ein Fernsehteam einschalten und dort mal vorbeifahren und denen 'Die Schweinerei der Woche' höchstpersönlich übergeben! =)


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Schweiereien wurden schon oft im Fernsehen gezeigt, bloss schaut sich anscheinend niemand die Sendungen an, weil sie nicht spannend genug sind. In den Videoportalen findet man jedoch Ausschnitte von fast allen Fallenstellern.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## anni (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

habe von outlets.de heute schon wieder e-mail bekommen auf meinen widerspruch hin, darin steht:
zitat:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei [noparse]http://www.Outlets.de]Outlets.de - Outlets Fabrikverkauf Lagerverkauf Werksverkauf und Restposten  [/noparse]
> 
> ...



ich überlege schon ob ich eine verbraucherzentrale mich per e-mail beraten lasse.


----------



## Mirrortears (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Mal noch nen kleiner Hinweis zu outlets.de!
Ich habe gleich nach der Anmeldung gekündigt weil mir gesagt wurde das es kostenpflichtig sei darauf habe ich folgende Mail erhalten:





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei [noparse]www.Outlets.de  [/noparse]
> Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.
> Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen eine nachweisbare Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer EMail-Adresse.
> ...



*Das lustige ist, das selbst wenn man schreibt das man Miderjährig ist geht denen das am A*** vorbei! Mal davon abgesehn das Sie sich damit Strafbar machen. 

Desweitern habe ich noch von 2 anderen E-mail Adressen (die nicht bei outlets.de gemeldet sind) eine FAKE-Kündigung geschrieben und darauf IMMER die gleiche E-Mailantwort bekommen ...siehe oben!

Wenn das kein Zeichen für ne Betrugsfirma ist, weiß ich auch nicht.

LG Mirror
*


----------



## webwatcher (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



anni schrieb:


> habe von outlets.de heute schon wieder e-mail bekommen auf meinen widerspruch hin, darin steht:


Mit der üblichen Mailrobotantwort.  Sowas liest dort kein Mensch 

Wie weit der Schwachsinn geht hat hier schon mal jemand voll durchgezogen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



anni schrieb:


> habe von outlets.de heute schon wieder e-mail bekommen auf meinen widerspruch hin, darin steht:
> zitat:.-.....




....ja, genau. Darin steht jede Menge Blödsinn. 

Für was fangt Ihr überhaupt eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern an?

Genau: damit Ihr dann wieder solche schönen, schwachsinnigen Antworten kriegt.

Das, was die da schreiben, ist von oben bis unten nur Schwachsinn.

Ich gehe nur mal auf einen Punkt ein:



			
				donnernder Mahnpfurz schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat.



Die lieben Frankfurter haben vielleicht noch nicht ganz mitgekriegt, dass sich am 04.08.2009 der § 312d BGB geändert hat. Die beziehen sich auf die alte Fassung. Also - der Passus ist schon mal komplett unwirksam.

Er wäre auch nach der alten Fassung unwirksam gewesen. Denn: man kann nicht durch "Häkchen setzen" auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Wenn einem noch nicht einmal vor Vertragsschluß eine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt wurde.

Und: nur mit der Anmeldung im Portal ist keineswegs mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen worden. Die Dienstleistung wäre erst durch die erste Nutzung der (wie auch immer gearteten...) Leistung in Anspruch genommen worden.

Außerdem kommt bei Webseiten mit verstecktem, undeutlichen Preishinweis erst gar kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande.

Außerdem wurde arglistig über den Vertragsinhalt getäuscht. Man erwirbt da doch überhaupt kein "Downloadangebot", sondern lediglich ein "redaktionell betreutes Linkangebot", man kriegt also nur externe Links.
Absolute Trittbrettfahrerei.

Also: von oben bis unten - Quatsch. Gequirlter Quark.

Lasst es einfach gut sein.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Das Kalletaler Dreieck - Video bei Youtube.com
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoxFOnX33oU"]YouTube - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck"[/ame]

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Genauso hier:
Nutzlos-Abzocke - schreibseln oder nicht - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich möchte die Ausführungen von Webwatcher und Antiscammer nochmals ausdrücklich bekräftigen:

Es wird bei dem kläffenden Straßenköter bleiben. Er kläfft nur umso lauter, umso mehr ihr ängstliche Mails und Briefe schreibt und ebenso ängstliche Telefonate führt. Der betreffende Outlet-Kläffy ist auch in Justizkreisen nicht unbekannt, egal bei welchen "Unternehmen" er mal gerade "die Geschäfte führt". 

Durch eure Reaktionen erhält Kläffy Oberwasser und will durch hirnrissige, vollkommen unsinnige Drohungen und heftiges Gebelle euch doch noch zur freiwilligen Zahlung bewegen.


----------



## Trinithy (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale rät auf Ihrer Homepage nach der ersten erhaltenen Rechnung folgenden Widerruf per Einschreiben (mit Unterschrift Empfangsbestätigung) an die jeweilige Abzocke Internet Firma zu schicken! (Dieses Schreiben gibts auch nochmal für Minderjährige, bitte auf die Homepage der Verbraucherzentrale mal durchklicken):



> _[Vollzitat fremder Texte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mats (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

schon witzig, dass outlets.de auch noch auf dieser Seite (per google-Anzeige) Werbung macht!


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das können wir nur im nachhinein beim Adsensedienst sperren lassen. 
Wir haben im vorhinein  keinen  Einfluss darus

Google  hat ohnehin keinerlei Skrupel für diese Seiten Werbung zu schalten  und dafür natürlich zu 
 kassieren
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

"pecunia non olet"  = "Geld stinkt nicht"


----------



## Ryuji (3 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hi
 meine freundin hatte sich vor einigerzeit bei outlets."abzocke".de angemeldet. Ich hab sie natürlich direkt dafür bestraft. 
Wir habens natürlich ignoriert, weil die affen können uns ja nichts.

Jetzt hab ich aber eine dumme frage, als ihr euch da angemeldet habt, habt ihr nur eure email adresse angegeben oder auch eure richtige? weil dann können die einem doch gar nichts weil im zweifelsfall einfach email ändern.


----------



## Pjusk79 (5 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist genau das Gleiche passiert, habe auch so einen Wisch bekommen. Ist mir auch das erste Mal passiert. Sonst hört man immer nur davon.:wall:

Gestern kam in Stern-TV ein Bericht dazu und es gibt auf der Seite von Stern-TV jede Menge Infos. Fast hätte ich glaube ich bezahlt, wenn ich das nicht gesehen hätte. Habe dann gleich mal unter Outlets.de Betrug gegooglet und jede Menge Infos und Berichte gefunden.

Wie sagt man so schön : "aus Schaden wird man klug". Zum Glück hatte ich noch nichts überwiesen.

Wie kann man sein "Konto" da jetzt wieder löschen ? Man muß sich ja registrieren und sich dann später mit Username und Passwort einloggen. Kriegt man das irgendwie wieder gelöscht ? Sicher nicht, aber vielleicht hat einer 'ne Idee. Oder muß ich jetzt meine Mail-Adresse ändern ?

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Pjusk79 
________________________________________________________

Auf meinen Widerspruch - ich dachte ja zuerst, dass es sich dabei um einen Irrtum handelt - bekam ich übrigens folgende Mail :




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei outlets.de
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (5 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413
Das Kalletaler Dreieck - Video bei Youtube.com
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoxFOnX33oU"]YouTube- Das "Kalletaler Dreieck"[/ame]

Was tun bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (ist aber extremst unwahrscheinlich):
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Krittel (5 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern per mail die 2. Mahnung per Email erhalten habe, kam heute das gleiche per Post. In dem Adressfenster war unter meiner Adresse riesebgroß zu lesen - LETZTE MAHNUNG - Reschnungsnummer....
Toll, wohne auf dem Dorf, die Postfrau kennt mich.
Dummerweise habe ich meine richtige Adresse angegeben.
Ich habe nach der ersten Mahnung in einem einmaligen mail-Kontakt dieser Halsabschneiderfirma folgendes mitgeteilt:
Auf der Seite "outlets.de" konnte ich nicht erkennen, dass die dort 
angebotenen Dienste mit einer finanziellen Leistung des Nutzers verbunden 
sind . Weder in einem Fließtext, noch in den AGB. In den AGB ist lediglich 
innerhalb des dort verfassten Fließtextes ein einziges mal von 
"kostenpflichtiger Leistung" die Rede. Aber ein bestimmter Betrag oder eine 
"Vertragslaufzeit" wird dort nicht angegeben. Ich habe die AGB viermal 
genauestens durchgelesen, falls ich etwas überlesen habe. Aber ich konnte 
dort keinesfalls einen Betrag erkennen.

Auf der Startseite gibt es keinerlei Kostenhinweis - weder als Button oder 
Banner, noch in Form eines versteckten Hinweises innerhalb eines 
Fließtextes.

Laut Impressum ist der Geschäftsführer der genannten Internetpräsentation 
ein gewisser T**** F*****.

Dieser Herr ist für die Justiz kein Unbekannter mehr. So gibt (oder gab) es 
unter seiner Federführung weitere Abzockseiten.

Der "eBundesanzeiger" weiß über den Herrn F. folgendes zu berichten:


Zitat von :
      Im Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf gegen T**** 
F*****, geboren am tt.mm.jjjj, wegen Verdachts des Betruges im Zusammenhang 
mit der Firma Connects 2 Content GmbH und deren Internetseiten 
"www.fabriken.de" und "www.rezepte-ideen.de" hat das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, 
Az.: 152 Gs 950/09, den dinglichen Arrest in Höhe von 1.301.025,90 ? gegen 
den Beschuldigten F***** und die Gesellschaft angeordnet. In Vollstreckung 
dieses Titels konnten bisher 865.425,80 ? auf Konten der Gesellschaft 
gesichert werden.
      Verletzte aus der vorstehend genannten Straftat möchten sich bitte bei 
der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Fritz-Roeber-Str. 2, 40213 Düsseldorf, 
unter Az.: 90 Js 1388/09 melden.
      2
      (Quelle: eBundesanzeiger)
      Anm.: persönliche Daten wurden anonymisiert

Wenn auch die im Zitat genannten Seiten (vielleicht) nichts mit "outlets.de" 
zu tun haben oder andere Projekte innerhalb dieses Firmengeflechts sind, so 
haben sie doch viele Gemeinsamkeiten. Alle Seiten sind nach dem gleichen 
zweifelhaften Muster "gestrickt" und der Geschäftsführer ist stets der Herr 
F*****.

Auch wenn einem nichts passieren kann, in der 2.Mahnung ist auch von Schufaeintrag usw. die Rede, geht das ganz schön an die Nerven.
LG
Krittel


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Krittel schrieb:


> Auch wenn einem nichts passieren kann, in der 2.Mahnung ist auch von Schufaeintrag usw. die Rede, geht das ganz schön an die Nerven.
> LG
> Krittel


Wenn ein Köter auf der Strasse kläfft, geht das  auch auf den Nerv. Ist ungefähr dasselbe. Mit dem unterhält man sich auch nicht sondern geht weiter.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Drohungen mit Schufa-Einträgen gehören zum Gekläffe der Nutzlostypen wie der Ketchup zum Burger - alles nur leeres Gewäsch! 

Wenn sich jedoch jemand unsicher ist, kann er sich gerne mit der Schufa in Verbindung setzen und anfragen, ob dort ein Negativmerkmal vorliegt, welches der Abofallenanbieter xyz meldete.

Hier die Adresse der Schufa:


> SCHUFA Holding AG
> Kormoranweg 5
> 65201 Wiesbaden
> 
> ...



Man kann die Schufa auch ganz gezielt anschreiben und auf den jeweiligen Vorgang hinweisen. Das könnte so aussehen:


> Der Abofallen-Betreiber xyz drohte mir mit Schreiben/Mail vom xx.xx.xxxx an, Ihnen zu melden, wenn ich bis xx.xx.xxxx eine (von mir bestrittene) Forderung nicht begleiche.
> 
> Bitte informieren Sie mich schriftlich darüber, wenn eine derartige Meldung bei Ihnen eintrifft.



Die Schufa wird dann antworten:


> Wir werden neue Einmeldungen zu Ihrer Person, speziell von dem genannten Unternehmen, gesondert beachten und Sie darüber in Kenntnis setzen.


Dann hat man die Gewissheit, die aber sicherlich nicht nötig sein wird.


----------



## jessy1 (6 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo ich bin jessy, bin zum ersten mal in so einem Forum. Auch mir ging es mit dieser Firma Outlets. de so. Allerdings hat sich meine Tochter bei diesem Forum angemeldet. Das Problem dabei ist, sie hat zwar einen falschen Namen und Adresse benutzt, doch leider existiert dieser Name samt Adresse wirklich. Und das nächste ist dass sie es über meinen Firmen Computergemacht hat. Leider habe ich auch schon Kontakt mit dieser Firma aufgenommen. Habe denen geschrieben, dass das ganze einfach ein Irrtum war. Hatte auch einen Eingeschriebenen Brief mit einem Wiederrufsrecht geschickt, der allerdings mit dem Vermerk Adreese unbekannt wieder zurück kahm hab ihn nochmals geschickt, aber sie wollen nichts wissen davon.Kurzum sie wollen Geld. Das einzge was ich nicht in meiner langen Reihe von Fehlern gemacht habe, meinen richtigen Nahmen angegeben.Meine Frage, können die herausfinden, von welcher Adresse aus die Anmeldung getätigt wurde??? Bitte helft mir. Ich habe absolut keine Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

"Abo-Verträge" mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können von den Erziehungsberechtigten im Nachhinein jederzeit für nichtig erklärt werden.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

IP-Adressen allein nützen den Abzocker nichts. Die kriegen keine Logdaten von den Providern. Und ein Vertragsschluß ist damit auch nicht bewiesen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html

Allenfalls könnte eine Google-Suche Deine Adresse offenbaren, weil Du unvorsichtigerweise den Namen rausgegeben hast. Wäre aber auch kein Beinbruch. Denn, wie gesagt: irgendwelche Ansprüche sind nicht durchsetzbar. Das wissen die Betreiber auch, und sie begnügen sich daher mit dem üblichen Weichklopf-Kasperletheater.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## jessy1 (6 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Vielen Dank, erstmal hast du mir schon geholfen. Aber da ist ja immer noch offen, dass diese Firma dieser Frau per Biefpost droht. und davon habe ich erlichgesagt am meisten Angst.


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Frau hat doch nix zu befürchten. Sie hat keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. 
Du und Deine Tochter können beichten gehen und ihr versprechen sie von Kosten freizuhalten. Solange sie keine Strafanzeige wegen Verwendung ihrer Daten erstattet bleibt es ungefährlich.


----------



## Pjusk79 (6 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das Video ist toll. Den Tee zum Trinken habe ich mir auch schon gekocht. 
Außerdem habe ich in meinem e-mail-Programm den Absender der Abzock-Firma gesperrt. Eingehende Mails werden nun ungelesen an den Absender zurückgeschickt. Mal sehen, was weiter passiert.
Pjusk79


----------



## jessy1 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich hatte veressen zu erwähnen dass ich Österreicherin bin. Ist es da überhaupt möglich dass die da weitere Schritte unternehmen.m Mit Inkasso und solchen Sachen .


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Erstmal... Wie schon in den vorherigen Beiträgen erwähnt, ob die Mails und Schreiben vom Anbieter, dem Inkasso oder Anwälten kommen, sind sie doch nix mehr als das kläffen eines Hundes hinter einem Zaun. Angst oder weitere Massnahmen sind unnötig. Und bisher hat sich niemand dieser zwielichtigen Gesellen vor Gericht getraut. Und ausserhalb Deutschlands schon gar nicht.

Schau Dir die letzten Seiten dieses Beitrags noch einmal in Ruhe an, dann sollte alles klar sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## neon01 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi.

Leider bin ich auch betroffen und ich habe jetzt auch gelesen das man sich keine sorgen machen soll. Leichter gesagt als getan. Jedenfalls habe ich lt. anraten des Konsumentenschutz eingeschrieben einen Brief geschickt und nun würde ich gerne von euch wissen wie es bei euch weitergegangen ist und wie lange sich das ganze hingezogen hat und wie lange ihr e-mails bekommen habt. Danke


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wie lange das Inkasso-Stalking weitergeht, kann Dir niemand sagen. Es kann schonmal mit längeren Unterbrechungen 1 bis 2 Jahre dauern. Aber das ändert nicht wirklich etwas an der Sache. Dickes Fell und gut ist...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jessy1 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Eure Beiträge beruhigen mich nun  sicher etwas, doch wie man bei uns in Österreich sagt, gehts mir trozdem an die Niere. Es würde mir garnichtmal so ums bezahlen gehen, meinte Tochter sollte lernen dass Dummheit bestraft wird. Mir geht es einfach darum, bezahle ich, habe ich diesen Vertrag akzeptiert, und bin 24 Monate gebunden. Das zweite ist, ob eine Kündigung nach zwei Jahren dann auch erfolg, wenn die mit solchen  Schmääs (unfeineSachen) arbeiten. was fällt denen dann später noch ein.???? Das beschäftigt mich noch mehr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



jessy1 schrieb:


> meinte Tochter sollte lernen dass Dummheit bestraft wird.


Das muss nicht unbedingt Dummheit sein. Diese Typen verstecken den Preis im Allerkleinstgedruckten, wenn überhaupt eine Preisangabe vorhanden war.

Und auch ausgebuffte Juristen fallen auf diesen Dreck rein:


> Sogar Hamburgs Bürgermeister Ole von Beust wurde "im Internet abgekocht", wie die Bild-Zeitung im Januar vergangenen Jahres meldete. Als sich der Politiker ein Gulaschrezept mallorquinische Art mit Zimt, Pinienkernen und Backpflaumen heruntergeladen hatte, schnappte die Abo-Falle zu. 30 Euro pro Jahr sollte er für ein angebliches Kochrezepte-Abonnement berappen, berichtete die Zeitung. Eine Mahnung sollte von Beust zur Zahlung drängen. Er fand Hilfe bei der Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale und überwies kein Geld.



Also - nicht so streng sein! Hatte dasselbe Problem bei meiner Tochter. Nach 3 Rechnungen, 3 Mahnungen und 3 Inkassodrohschreiben war dann nach ca. drei Monaten Ruhe! Und inzwischen sind 4 Jahre vergangen.


----------



## neon01 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Aber das wird ja bei jedem gleich sein oder ? Ich verstehe nur nicht warum 
die Behörden nix tun ! Diese E-Mails sind ja verboten und machen manche ja ganz schön fertig - auch mich


----------



## jessy1 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auch mich macht das ganze total mürbe. Einen vorteil hats allerdings auch. Eine Diät brauche ich momentan nicht.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ihr müsst Euch gegen sowas ein dickes Fell zulegen.
Wenn nebenan hinterm Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann geht ja auch das Leben weiter.


----------



## jessy1 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hastdu die Inkasso schreiben per mailoder per Briefpost bekommen???


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



jessy1 schrieb:


> Hastdu die Inkasso schreiben per mailoder per Briefpost bekommen???


Erst per Mail, dann per Briefpost. Aber das ist zweitrangig. Wichtig ist, dass man sich im Umgang mit den Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobutze, Inkassoanwälte und deren unsubstantiiertem Drohgeblubbere ein dickes Fell zulegt, denn die rechnen damit, dass die Betroffenen schneller zahlen, je dümmlicher und drohender geblubbert wird.

Und offensichtlich verstehen es die Leute leider immer noch, durch Drohungen nicht gerechtfertigte Zahlungen zu erpressen, und dies trotz Aufklärung durch viele Foren und Blogs sowie Informationen der Verbraucherzentrale:


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


----------



## jessy1 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das ist ja alles ganz schön und gut, wenn es jetzt um meine Postadresse ginge, aber wenn diese Frau von einem Inkasso Büro ein Schreiben bekommt und sich herausstellt laut e-mail adresse wer diese Anmeldung gemacht hat, dann zerreisst die mich in der Luft. Sie würde auch sofort die Anzeige machen. (Ich kenne sie)Und mal erlich, wenn zu mir jemand käme und sagen würde Sorry meine Tochter hat mal kurz ihren Namen und adresse bei so einer Abzocker Firma bekannt gegheben, und wenn jetzt etwas von einem Inkasso Büro kommt, dann ignorieren sie es einfach, ich glaube nicht dass ich mich darauf einlassen würde. Und eigentlich ist auch nur das mein Problem, dass es diese Person ja wirklich gibt. Das macht mich Krank.jessy


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



jessy1 schrieb:


> Sie würde auch sofort die Anzeige machen.


Was für eine  Anzeige? 


jessy1 schrieb:


> . (Ich kenne sie)


Woher? persönlich?  Kaffee zusammen getrunken? 

Deine Postings lesen sich sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Antiscammer (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Solche Anzeigen werden spätestens auf den Einwand, dass die Anmeldung durch einen Minderjährigen unter Irrtum über die Kostenpflicht vorgenommen wurde, eingestellt.


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



jessy1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte veressen zu erwähnen dass ich Österreicherin bin. Ist es da überhaupt möglich dass die da weitere Schritte unternehmen.m Mit Inkasso und solchen Sachen .


In D nicht und in Ö nicht


----------



## jessy1 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ja kenne sie persönlich, hatte geschäftlich mit ihr zu tun.


----------



## jupp11 (9 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Müssen ja seltsame Geschäfte mit einer  Repräsentantin der Nutzlosbranche sein


----------



## betrogen (18 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Vielleicht hilft's ja zum Beweis:

Das von phoenix84 geschilderte Erlebnis kann ich in allen Punkten bestätigen - bis auf die Daten ist mir genau dasselbe passiert!
... auf der "Registrierseite" war nirgends ein Hinweis auf irgendwelche Kosten! Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich vor der Registrierung genau nachgesehen habe, auf was ich mich da einlasse... Aber wenn man dann -nach dem Empfang der E-Mail-Rechnung - wieder auf die Seite geht, sieht man plötzlich den Hinweis auf die Kosten... (und fragt sich, wie man das blos übersehen konnte)
Mit soviel kriminelle Rafinesse habe ich nicht gerechnet... und bin schon glatt beruhigt, dass andere das gleiche Erlebnis hatten (Das heißt für mich, dass ich doch nicht "spinne").

Übrigens, ich habe diese "Dienste" nicht in Anspruch genommen - außer, dass ich das besagte Mal, zu dem ich mich registriert habe, durch die Seiten gegangen bin.

Wie auch immer, nach meinen sonstigen Recherchen im Netz habe ich geschlossen, dass es das sinnvollste ist, sich überhaupt nicht zu rühren.. bzw. höchstens, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Ich wüsste allerdings nicht, wie der mich erreichen sollte, da ich mich nicht unter meinem richtigen Namen angemeldet habe.

Habe ich das "richtig interpretiert"

Danke & viele Grüße
b


----------



## jupp11 (18 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



betrogen schrieb:


> ... auf der "Registrierseite" war nirgends ein Hinweis auf irgendwelche Kosten! Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich vor der Registrierung genau nachgesehen habe, auf was ich mich da einlasse...


der alte Roßtäuschertrick > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



> Habe ich das "richtig interpretiert"


Jep


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn Deine Daten anhand einer Google-Suche über Deine e-Mail-Adresse nicht ermittelbar sind, dann müssten die Ausstoßer schon hellseherische Fähigkeiten haben, um einen Mahnbescheid zustellen zu können. 

Mit der IP-Adresse können die jedenfalls nix anfangen, die Logdaten gibts vom Provider nicht an Abzocker.

Das Geplänkel mit dem Kostenhinweis (mal ist er da, mal nicht...) ist ebenfalls bekannt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Gideon_83 (19 November 2009)

*Outlets.de mal wieder*

Hi ganz kurz,

bin in die Outlets.de Falle getreten. Das aber schon vor 1-2 Monaten. JEtzt hab ich, als eine dritte Mail kam, den Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale geschickt.

Kommt das zu spät? War das dumm?

Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (19 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Im Grunde hat so ein Einspruchsschreiben nur kosmetischen Wert. Und dafür ist es nie "zu spät".

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## betrogen (20 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,

danke schön für Eure Hinweise! :smiley::-D
Ich werde abwarten und nicht reagieren.

Viele Grüße
B.


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

* Presseberichte Verbraucherrecht


> 17. November 2009
> Organisierte Internetabzocke geht weiter
> Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor neuer Kostenfalle [noparse] - Outlets & Fabrikverkauf[/noparse]
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen warnt vor dem Internetangebot der Seite outlets.de  Wer auf der Schnäppchensuche im Internet nicht aufpasst, landet bei der Eingabe des Begriffs "Outlet" oder "Fabrikverkauf" in diverse Suchmaschinen rasch auf der Seite der IContent GmbH mit Sitz in Frankfurt, füllt bereitwillig eine Anmeldemaske mit seinen persönlichen Daten aus und erhält wenig später eine Rechnung über 96 Euro. Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen rät: nicht zahlen, stur bleiben und aussitzen.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-hessen.de/verbraucherrecht/presse/09_105.pdf


----------



## diva (21 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

...bei mir hat sich zwischenzeitlich einiges getan....meine Liste wird immer länger...

1. anscheinende Anmeldung am 11.009.09
2. Aktivierung der Anmeldung durch einen Link meinerseits (kam ein Link per Mail den ich dummerweise angeklickt hatte....peng...anmeldung abgeschlossen)
3. Bestätigung zur Aktivierung am 16.10.09 mit gleichzeitiger Zahlungsaufforderung
4. natürlich habe ich sofort darauf geantwortet, dass ich mich nie dort angemeldet hätte (dachte ich anfangs ja auch)
5.daraufhin Support Ticket am 18.10.09 mit Standard bla bla von outlets.de erhalten
6. Outlets.de schickte mir am 20.10.09 ein detailliertes Protokoll zur Anmeldung
7. meine Antwort: dass ich die Leistungen von outlets.de nicht in 
Anspruch nehmen möchte, d. h. auch kein Kunde sein will und dass sie die Abmeldung sowie meine Daten aus deren System nehmen sollen.
8. am 23.10.09 wieder ne outlets.de Antwort:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei outlets.de
Wir haben Ihre Beanstandung erhalten und erwidern hierauf wie folgt:

*Der Umstand, dass Sie unsere Dienstleistung bislang noch nicht (voll) in Anspruch genommen haben, bedeutet nicht, dass Sie von der Zahlungspflicht befreit sind.

Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar.
Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Das eingeräumte Widerrufsrecht von zwei Wochen haben Sie gar nicht oder nicht Erfolgreich in Anspruch genommen, daher haben wir für Sie den Zugang eingerichtet und aktiviert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert.

Für unseren Teil kommt es nur darauf an, dass Ihnen die Dienstleistung abrufbereit zur Verfügung gestellt worden ist, was der Fall ist. Wenn Sie Ihre Rechte aus dem gegenseitigen Vertrag nicht oder nur teilweise in Anspruch nehmen, dann hat das sicherlich keine Auswirkungen darauf, dass wir jedenfalls für die ordnungsgemäß bereitgestellte Leistung unser Entgelt berechnen dürfen.

Die Leistung kann selbstverständlich noch nachträglich durchgeführt werden,
den Link entnehmen Sie bitte der Rechnung oder Ihrer Bestätigungs-Email !
Sie können zudem jederzeit über die Passwort-Vergessen Funktion auf unserer Webseite neue Zugangsdaten anfordern.

Wenn Sie beispielsweise SKY/PREMIERE abonniert haben, dann würden Sie nicht auf den Gedanken kommen zu erklären, Sie hätten gar nicht oder nur an wenigen Tagen ferngesehen, mit der Absicht, darin einen schlagenden Grund für die Nichtentrichtung des vereinbarten Entgelts vorzubringen.
*
Wir fordern Sie daher auf, unsere Rechnungen fristgerecht zu bezahlen, 
um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu unserem Dienstleistungsangebot haben, steht Ihnen ebenfalls unsere Kunden-Hotline von Montag-Freitag von 08.00 - 18.00 Uhr unter 01805 - 99317701 (14 Cent /  Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise können von den Preisangaben abweichen) zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihre Outlets.de - Kundenbetreuung

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
IContent GmbH - Bockenheimer Landstrasse 17-19 - 60325 Frankfurt am Main
Geschäftsführer: [.........]
HRB 84557 Amtsgericht Frankfurt 

9. am 02.11.09 kam dann per Mail eine Zahlungsaufforderung
10. darauf hin hab ich kommentarlos mal das geschickt, in der Hoffnung dass die mich bald in Ruhe lassen:

Im Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf gegen T**** F*****, geboren am tt.mm.jjjj, wegen Verdachts des Betruges im Zusammenhang mit der Firma Connects 2 Content GmbH und deren Internetseiten "www.fabriken.de" und "www.rezepte-ideen.de" hat das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, Az.: 152 Gs 950/09, den dinglichen Arrest in Höhe von 1.301.025,90 € gegen den Beschuldigten F***** und die Gesellschaft angeordnet. In Vollstreckung dieses Titels konnten bisher 865.425,80 € auf Konten der Gesellschaft gesichert werden.
Verletzte aus der vorstehend genannten Straftat möchten sich bitte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Fritz-Roeber-Str. 2, 40213 Düsseldorf, unter Az.: 90 Js 1388/09 melden.

(Quelle: eBundesanzeiger)
Anm.: persönliche Daten wurden anonymisiert 

11. daraufhin hab ich nur wieder so ein support-ticket erhalten
12. am 19.11.09 erhielt ich die letzte Mahnung per Mail und
am 20.11.09 per Post die letzte Mahnung in Briefform (datiert auf den 18.11.09)


so, im Grunde genommen hab ich denen bisher nur mitgeteilt dass ich kein Kunde sein möchte...muss ich denen jetzt nochmal eine genaue Mitteilung senden, dass ich deren Vertrag widerspreche (siehe Musterbrief Verbraucherzentrale) ???
Im Netz hatte ich noch diesen Text gefunden (habe ihn aber selbst noch nicht an outlets.de geschickt) :
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
offensichtlich sind Sie der Meinung, dass zwischen uns ein Vertragsverhältnis seit dem xx.xx.2009 besteht. Dieser Vereinbarung widerspreche ich. Sollte ich durch versteckte Kostenhinweise gegen meinen eigenen Willen zum Abschluss einer kostenpflichtigen Leistungsbestellung bewegt worden sein, so widerrufe ich an dieser Stelle jedewede Vereinbarung mit Ihnen und berufe mich dabei auf meine Rechte im Rahmen des Fernabsatzgesetzes.
Bitte unterlassen Sie jede weitere Rechnungsstellung. Auf Mahnungen, Inkasso und anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderungen werde ich nicht reagieren und sehe der Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte Ihrerseits sehr gelassen entgegen. Ich erkenne Ihre Forderung in Gänze nicht an.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Was habt ihr denn bisher denen geschrieben/geantwortet??
Ich weiss, hier wird ständig gesagt man soll nicht auf Mahnungen etc. reagieren, aber leichter gesagt als getan, denn immer wenn ne Mail oder ein Brief von denen kommt, reg ich mich wieder voll über diese miese Firma auf.........sowas stresst.:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (21 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Den Stress machst Du Dir nur selbst, indem Du überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit dieser Kasperbude angefangen hast. Ebensogut kannst Du mit einer Parkuhr über Küchenrezepte diskutieren.

Und, so nebenbei: das, was diese Kasperbude da von sich gibt, ist aber auch so was von einem Schwachsinn, und zwar von oben bis unten.

Nur mal ein Beispiel:


			
				Kasperbude schrieb:
			
		

> Für unseren Teil kommt es nur darauf an, dass Ihnen die Dienstleistung abrufbereit zur Verfügung gestellt worden ist, was der Fall ist. Wenn Sie Ihre Rechte aus dem gegenseitigen Vertrag nicht oder nur teilweise in Anspruch nehmen, dann hat das sicherlich keine Auswirkungen darauf, dass wir jedenfalls für die ordnungsgemäß bereitgestellte Leistung unser Entgelt berechnen dürfen.



Für die Inanspruchnahme einer Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist kommt es eben genau nicht nur darauf an, ob das Angebot lediglich "bereitgestellt" wurde. Selbst mit einer Aktivierung eines Zugangs auf die Plattform wurde noch nicht "die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen".
S. dazu z.B.: LG Kiel, Urt. v. 25.03.2009, Az. 5 O 206/08 
verbraucherrechtliches…  LG Kiel, Urt. v. 25.03.2009, Az. 5 O 206/08


> Grundsätzlich wird als Beginn der Ausführung der Dienstleistung durch den Unternehmer angesehen, wenn der Unternehmer eine *nicht nur vorbereitende Handlung* vorgenommen hat, die den Kunden bereits *unmittelbar in den Genuss der Vorteile* kommen lässt, um derentwillen er den Vertrag abgeschlossen hat (MüKo-Wendehorst, § 312 d Rn. 57; Staudinger/ Thüsing, § 312 d Rn. 37).



Bevor dem Verbraucher keine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugestellt wurde, kann auch nicht das Widerrufsrecht bei sofortiger Inanspruchnahme gem. § 312d BGB erlöschen.
AG Wuppertal, Urteil vom 01.12.2008 - Az. 32 C 152/08
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1955

Das ist nur einer von vielen, vielen Punkten, die an diesem Gepupse rechtlich völlig schwachsinnig sind. Ich könnte noch endlos weitermachen.

Also: es hat gar keinen Sinn, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wenn Du der Seite Computerbetrug.de nicht glaubst, dann glaubst Du ja vielleicht antispam.de:
Nutzlos-Abzocke - schreibseln oder nicht - Antispam Wiki

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## heksche (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und mache alles richtig! Bin das erstemal hier!
Habe mich anscheinend auch bei outlets.de angemeldet, habe zwei Wochen später auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung von denen per mail bekommen und zu meinem bedauern, haben die mich so eingeschüchtert, dass ich bezahlt habe. Habe ich jetzt noch eine Chance aus der Nummer raus zu kommen?


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



heksche schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt noch eine Chance aus der Nummer raus zu kommen?


Du hast bezahlt, das wars - mehr will der Anbieter nicht von dir! Ob ihm der Betrag auch zusteht, ist eine ganz andere Frage, nur zurück holen wirst du ihn wohl nicht können.


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> nur zurück holen wirst du ihn wohl nicht können.


Zumindest nicht mit realistischen Mitteln


----------



## clauzi (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ich habe mich auch am 27.10. irrtümlicherweise auf dieser Seite angemeldet:wall: Als ich nach der Anmeldung (und ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es vorher nicht erkennbar war) gesehen habe, dass die Seite etwas kostet, habe ich die Mail, die man dann bekommen hat nicht beachtet und einfach gelöscht. Dummerweise dachte ich, dass damit meine Anmeldung nicht komplett durchgeführt wurde und alles gut ist. Leider habe ich erst gestern gesehen, dass ich eine Zitat: "ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG"-Mail bekommen habe. Habe mich dann auch gleich an meine Verbraucherzentrale gewendet und einen Musterbrief geben lassen. Die haben mir dann auch Punkte gesagt, welche offentsichlich auf der Seite stehen müssen. Um mir das dann nochmal genau anzusehen, war ich gestern nochmal auf der Seite... und jetzt steht es ganz offen und dick und fett da. Also so blind kann ich nun wirklich nicht gewesen sein. Die Anmeldung sah auch ganz anders aus, viel weiter links vom Bildschirm, kleiner und dunkel-blau hinterlegt.

Naja nun seh ich natürlich nicht ein irgendeinen cent zu zahlen. 

Ich habe heute auch diesen Musterbrief gleich abgeschickt. ich hoffe es hat sich damit erledigt wer will schon vom Inkasso genervt werden und vom Amtsgericht einen Brief bekommen.

Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht eine Anzeige zu erstatten oder jetzt schon einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

Meint Ihr es bringt etwas und wer kann sich noch erinnern, dass die Seite mal anders aussah? Können die das so schalten, dass wenn man über den google link dahin kommt eine andere Seite sieht als wenn man es genau googelt oder eingibt?

MFG


----------



## heksche (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!
Ich kann das Geld doch zurück buchen (kann man doch sechs Wochen!?)
Aber habe ich deren Geschäftsbedingungen mit der Überweisung nicht akzeptiert! Ich meine, wenn ich mein Geld zurück buche, kann ich dann denen gegenüber immer noch so argumentieren wie es allen anderen empfohlen wird? Versteht jemand was, und wie ich das meine?


----------



## Antiscammer (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn Du die Überweisung selbst veranlasst hast, kannst Du sie natürlich nicht mehr zurückbuchen. Das würde nur gehen, wenn der andere bei Dir eine Lastschrift abgebucht hat. (Und z.B. keine Genehmigung hatte.)

Also ist das wohl als Lehrgeld abzuschreiben.
Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit, mit Anwalt oder Klage das wieder einzufordern.
Das ist aber nicht ganz einfach und mit einem Kostenrisiko verbunden. Freiwillig werden die das jedenfalls ziemlich sicher nicht rausrücken.



			
				clauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Meint Ihr es bringt etwas und wer kann sich noch erinnern, dass die Seite mal anders aussah? Können die das so schalten, dass wenn man über den google link dahin kommt eine andere Seite sieht als wenn man es genau googelt oder eingibt?



Lies mal dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## clauzi (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

vielen Dank. Also geht sowas doch. 

Ich habe schon probiert über google wieder diese Anzeige zu bekommen, um davon ein Bild zu machen aber nix. Wie kann man die 2. Seite herstellen?

Ist es mit einem Schreiben von einem Anwalt sinnvoller? Also bei der ersten Mahnung?

Habe ich jetzt, da ich das Widerspruchsrecht nicht in anspruch genommen habe überhaupt eine Chance?


----------



## heksche (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke! Dann war`s das wohl für mich! Ich dachte ich könnte einfach so eine Überweisung wieder rückgängig machen. Was ist mit den weiteren 96,- Euro für das zweite Jahr? Lassen die mich jetzt in Ruhe? Gibt es da draußen noch jemand der so naiv war wie ich?


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



heksche schrieb:


> Was ist mit den weiteren 96,- Euro für das zweite Jahr?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



clauzi schrieb:


> Ich habe schon probiert über google wieder diese Anzeige zu bekommen, um davon ein Bild zu machen aber nix. Wie kann man die 2. Seite herstellen?



Vielleicht ist die Annonce nicht mehr drin. Ich find es auch nicht.



clauzi schrieb:


> Ist es mit einem Schreiben von einem Anwalt sinnvoller? Also bei der ersten Mahnung?
> Habe ich jetzt, da ich das Widerspruchsrecht nicht in anspruch genommen habe überhaupt eine Chance?



Du hast doch Dein Lehrgeld bezahlt. Für was soll man da widerrufen?

Falls Mahnungen kommen:
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## magger (25 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen , 
ich bin neu hier und bin froh das ich Euch hier gefunden habe, 
ich lass mich nicht von diesen Futzzis einschüchtern!!!!!
Alles was ich über diese "Herren" von outlets.de bis jetzt gelesen habe , lässt mich zu dem Schluss kommen , das ich die ganze Sache aussitzen werde.Lieber Post von dehnen als gar keine!!!!LOL Nein mal im ernst lasst Euch nicht die Vorfreude auf Weihnachten versauen,wie wollen den die damit durchkommen!!??
Gruß Magger

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:28:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:25:48 ----------

ES HEIST NATÜRLICH NICHT EINSCHÜCHTERN 
TSCHULDIGUNG:wall:


----------



## Mirabelli (25 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo, auch ich bin völlig davon überzeugt, daß die Kosten zum Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung bei denen nicht da standen, auch nicht in den AGB. Es kommt immer drauf an, über welches Türchen man auf die Webseite kommt. Bevor ich mich irgendwo anmelde, lese ich eigentlich die AGB's schon durch, denn mein Sohn ist auch mal auf sowas reingefallen (allerdings das gleiche, nur mit Software-Downloads). Damals habe ich mich nicht richtig schlau gemacht und die erste Rate (pro Jahr eine Zahlung) bezahlt. Im 2. Jahr kam allerdings keine Rechnung mehr, vermutlich weil die Betrüger aufgeflogen sind. Es handelt sich auch noch immer um diesen dubiosen Herren, der bei diesen Betrüger-Seiten immer als Geschäftsführer auftritt. Wieso so einer wieder in der Lage ist, weitere Betrugs-Seiten zu eröffnen ist mir schleierhaft, so einer gehört doch aus dem Verkehr gezogen.
Ich werde bereits von denen unter Druck gesetzt (ich bin schon bei der 2. Mahnung angelangt) und man hat sogar die IP-Adresse ausfindig gemacht, von der aus ich mich bei denen angemeldet habe.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, daß ich durchaus Schiss habe, den Mist doch noch bezahlen zu müssen. Ich bin weder auf einen schlechten Schufa-Eintrag noch auf einen Mahnbescheid scharf. Ist mir schon klar, daß die mich vermutlich nur einschüchtern wollen, aber ich hab dennoch Angst, daß die doch bis zum Mahnbescheid gehen. Auch mit einem Inkasso-Büro will ich nichts zu tun haben. Kann mir einer zu 100% versichern, der vielleicht den kompletten Weg schon durchgegangen ist, daß ich nichts zu befürchten habe??? Schicken die von outlets. de eine Inkasso-Firma, schicken Sie einen Mahnbescheid? Wie weit ist der weiteste von Euch mit denen gekommen? Das würde ich sehr gerne wissen. Ich bin auch arbeitslos, kann mir das momentan echt nicht leisten, sowas zu bezahlen, zumal ich das überhaupt nicht wollte.


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Mirabelli schrieb:


> Hallo, auch ich bin völlig davon überzeugt, daß die Kosten zum Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung bei denen nicht da standen, auch nicht in den AGB. Es kommt immer drauf an, über welches Türchen man auf die Webseite kommt.


So ist es >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## clauzi (25 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

nee ich habe noch nicht gezahlt, sondern mich gleich an die Verbraucherzentrale gewendet. Diese haben mir abgeraten.

Bin echt sauer, dass man solch einen Mist mit verschiedenen Seiten immer wieder abziehen kann.


----------



## Annika Zare-Loetz (26 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!
Ich habe nach günstigen Miele Staubsaugern gesucht und bin bei Outlets in die Falle getappt.Für diese 195,00€, die  die jetzt von mir haben wollen, könnte ich mir einen super noblen Staubsauger von Miele kaufen.Ich habe da angerufen.Die Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass ich ja auf den Link in der Mail geklickt habe und jetzt nicht mehr widersprechen könne.Das ist aber auf keinen Fall rechtens!Ich habe per Fax trotzdem widersprochen und eine Bestätigung verlangt.Bekomme ich diese nicht, werde ich die dubiose Firma anzeigen und außerdem einen Anwalt hinzuziehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Annika Zare-Loetz schrieb:


> Bekomme ich diese nicht, werde ich die dubiose Firma anzeigen und außerdem einen Anwalt hinzuziehen.


Ersteres bringt nichts, da die Strafverfolgungsbehörden  keine  strafbare Handlung erkennen können 
( blind wie sie nun mal sind )
und zweiteres ist mit Kanonen  auf Spatzen geschossen. Ob es Sinn macht sich mit dem Laden  auseinanderzusetzen: >> 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Outlets.de oder auch das "Schwesterprojekt" top-fabrikverkauf.de  - in Hessen warnt die Verbraucherzentrale und bezeichnet die Problematik als >> organisierte Internetabzocke <<: * Presseberichte Verbraucherrecht


----------



## HerrSchlucke (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,

Meine Mutter hat heute auch einen letzten Mahnbescheid von dieser dubiosen Firma erhalten. € 96,00 + € 5,00 Mahngebühren....

Ich habe diverse Texte hier im Forum schon gelesen und auch über google.de zig andere Beiträge gesehen. 

Sie ist bei soetwas immer sehr leicht nervös ( genau das, was diese Firmen bezwecken möchten) daher habe ich ihr auch nur den Tipp gegeben, aussitzen und nicht reagieren. 

Habe ihr noch gesagt, am Montag zur Absicherung noch einmal bei unserem Verbraucherschutz anzurufen ( da Freitags wohl eher schluss ist bei denen  ) 

Denke mal, damit sollte das Thema ja dann eigentlich "durch" sein oder wie seht ihr das? 

Auf jeden Fall nicht zahlen und nicht reagieren

Gruß und Dank,


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrSchlucke schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat heute auch einen letzten Mahnbescheid von dieser dubiosen Firma erhalten. € 96,00 + € 5,00 Mahngebühren....


*Mahnung nicht Mahnbescheid* . Das ist eine  völlig andere Baustelle

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Was du  bekommen hast, ist ganz gewöhnlicher Mahndrohmüll ohne  jede Relevanz


----------



## HerrSchlucke (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

:wall: meinte ich auch , sorry


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

nach der letzten Mahnung kommt die allerletzte Mahnung usw: 

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Bei der Bundesliga heißt es immer: "Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel".

Ebenso bei der Nutzlosbranche: "Nach der Mahnung ist vor der Mahnung". :scherzkeks:


----------



## Tina20 (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

bin auch auf diese Seite reingefallen, war vielleicht im September wo ich mich dort angemeldet habe! War leider auch bei meinen Arbeitgeber im Internet (darf das aber in der Mittagspause), muss ich jetzt dann mit Konsequenzen rechnen, wegen der IP - Adresse oder so?!

Habe denen noch am gleichen Tag ein Schreiben geschickt, das ich Widerruf einlege usw. und so fort... Da ich mich gewundert habe, warum ich mich nicht anmelden kann... habe dann ein wenig rumgesucht und lauter Foren-Beiträge über outlets.de gefunden! Und bei mir war defenitiv auch nicht gestanden, das die Seite kostpflichtig ist!
Habe unter anderem auch gleich meine E-Mail Adresse gelöscht (liefen eh nur unwichtige Newsletter drauf)!

Und heute landete natürlich die LETZTE MAHNUNG in meinem Briefkasten! Nach der ich am 5. und 22.10. nicht gezahlt hätte... 

Werde natürlich jetzt nichts mehr unternehmen, aber natürlich bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl!

Kann denn wirklich nichts mehr passieren, außer vielleicht Postterror?

Danke für eure Antworten  Bin zum ersten Mal in einem Internet-Forum!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Tina20 schrieb:


> Kann denn wirklich nichts mehr passieren, außer vielleicht Postterror?



Es ist letztlich alles eine Frage von Wahrscheinlichkeiten.


Es kann auch in der Sahara mal schneien.
Du könntest mal vom Blitz getroffen werden.
Es könnte ein Zitronenkern von Spanien mit dem Wind nach Sylt geweht werden, und er könnte dort mitten im November am Strand zu keimen anfangen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Tina20 schrieb:


> Und heute landete natürlich die LETZTE MAHNUNG in meinem Briefkasten! Nach der ich am 5. und 22.10. nicht gezahlt hätte...


Danch kommt noch die allerletzte und  die unwideruflich allerletzte usw....
>> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Macher (28 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ist euch aufgefallen das zwischen den Rechnungen die Bankdaten geändert wurden?
Die erste hat sie scheinbar schon rausgekickt.:kick:


----------



## Annika Zare-Loetz (29 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!
Ich bin am 26.11.2009 auf die Seite .outlets.de  reingefallen.
Bin mir aber auch 100%ig sicher,dass da nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten stand.
Ich bin immer extrem aufmerksam und vorsichtig im Internet unterwegs und dachte schon ich spinne,als ich nach dem Klick auf die Bestätigungsmail die Kosten am rechten Rand sah.So etwas übersehe ich nicht!
Meinen Staubsauger,nach dem ich suchte,habe ich inzwischen bei ebay gekauft.
Die von outlets sind doch nicht ganz dicht.Aber anscheinend ist das wohl ein lukratives Geschäft,weil es doch genug ängstliche Menschen gibt,die für deren ausgemachten Schrott so viel Geld bezahlen.


----------



## Annika Zare-Loetz (29 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



jessy1 schrieb:


> Eure Beiträge beruhigen mich nun sicher etwas, doch wie man bei uns in Österreich sagt, gehts mir trozdem an die Niere. Es würde mir garnichtmal so ums bezahlen gehen, meinte Tochter sollte lernen dass Dummheit bestraft wird. Mir geht es einfach darum, bezahle ich, habe ich diesen Vertrag akzeptiert, und bin 24 Monate gebunden. Das zweite ist, ob eine Kündigung nach zwei Jahren dann auch erfolg, wenn die mit solchen Schmääs (unfeineSachen) arbeiten. was fällt denen dann später noch ein.???? Das beschäftigt mich noch mehr.


 
Hallo!
Lies Dir dieses Forum durch [ edit] Auch ich habe mich dort angemeldet.Als ich das tat,war von Kosten nichts zu sehen.Erst nachdem ich auf den Link in der Bestätigungsmail geklickt hatte und die Seite erneut öffnete,habe ich am Rand etwas über die Kosten gelesen.Wahrscheinlich ist es Deiner armen Tochter genauso ergangen!


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Annika Zare-Loetz schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mich dort angemeldet.Als ich das tat,war von Kosten nichts zu sehen.Erst nachdem ich auf den Link in der Bestätigungsmail geklickt hatte und die Seite erneut öffnete,habe ich am Rand etwas über die Kosten gelesen.


Der bekannte Roßtäuschertrick: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## schlumpf0 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo. Ich bin schon einen Schritt weiter mit outlet.de
Ich hatte gestern die letzte Mahnung( in Wirklichkeit die 1.) in der Post. Mit derWarnung, wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer Woche bezahle, geht das Ganze zum Inkassobüro.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



schlumpf0 schrieb:


> Mit derWarnung, wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer Woche bezahle, geht das Ganze zum Inkassobüro.


Na und , dann kommt der Mahnsdrohmüll auf anderem Briefpapier  Sonst ändert sich nichts. 
Inkassobutzen haben keinerlei Sonderrechte.


----------



## schlumpf0 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich finde mich hier in dem Forum noch nicht richtig zurecht. Soll ich auf das Schreiben reagieren oder still halten?
Was jemand, wie es rechtlich aussieht?


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



schlumpf0 schrieb:


> Soll ich auf das Schreiben reagieren oder still halten?


Die Antwort darauf wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. 

Hier die Hinweise zur Entscheidungsfindung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Angie1970 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich vor ungefähr 14 Tagen bei der Firma Outlet.de registriert und habe heute eine Rechnung per mail über 96€ bekommen. Ich habe da nichts bestellt!!! Ich habe da angerufen und die haben gesagt ich hätte durch diese Registrierung einen Vertrag mit denen geschlossen. Ich habe aber auch bei der Anmeldung keine Info über irgendwelche Kosten gefunden oder gesehen. Wie kann das sein? Ich habe nun bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen und die haben mir gesagt das es eine Abzocke ist und ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen soll. Die Firma wäre mittlerweile bekannt und würden wohl noch über andere Firmennamen tätig sein.
Soll ich einen Anwalt einschalten oder noch abwarten denn ich habe denen gesagt dasich nichts bezahlen werde.

Gruß Michelle

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:37:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:35:21 ----------




schlumpf0 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich bin schon einen Schritt weiter mit outlet.de
> Ich hatte gestern die letzte Mahnung( in Wirklichkeit die 1.) in der Post. Mit derWarnung, wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer Woche bezahle, geht das Ganze zum Inkassobüro.


Hallo ,

ich habe heute eine Rechnung von denen bekommen) über 96 € soll ich zahlen obwohl ich nichts gekauft habe. Wie ist der Verlauf bei dir?

Gruß Michelle


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Lies mal das Posting eins über Deinem, sowie nur die letzten Seiten hier im Thread. Das sollte schon selbsterklärend genug sein. Konkrete Handlungsanweisungen in Form von Beantwortungen der Frage "Soll ich..." dürfen wir hier nicht geben.


----------



## Teleton (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Wie kann das sein? Ich habe nun bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen und die haben mir gesagt das es eine Abzocke ist und ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen soll.


Haben die Dir denn nicht auch gesagt wie Du Dich weiter verhalten sollst? Nach der Stelle mit dem "nicht zahlen".


----------



## Angie1970 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

danke für die Antwort,

ich denke ich melde mich jetzt gar nicht und werde warten was die tun. Ich werde auch keine Mahnungen beantworten. Das einzigste was ich tun werde ist Widerspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid einlegen wenn einer komme sollte. Dann erfolgt aber gleichzeitig auch eine Anzeige wegen Betruges. Mensch die Foren sind ja voll von dieser Firma, egal wo man hinschaut. Da stecken wohl noch andere Firmwn mit drinne. Das ist allerhand das die Justuz hier nichts unternimmt. Gott sei dank gibt es solche Foren wo man sich austauschen kann , denn es tut gut zu wissen das man nicht alleine da steht :smile: soll aber nicht heißen das ich froh bin das es anderen auch so geht, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Danke für die Antworten hier, sind sehr hilfreich.
Werde euch mal auf dem laufenden halten.

gruß Michelle


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Angie1970 schrieb:


> . Das einzigste was ich tun werde ist Widerspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid einlegen wenn einer komme sollte. Dann erfolgt aber gleichzeitig auch eine Anzeige wegen Betruges.


Abgesehen davon, dass Betrugsanzeigen wenig erfolgversprechend sind und  die zivilrechtliche Seite
 auch nicht berühren,  ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen gerichtlichen  Mahnbescheid etwa so hoch
 wie die einer Kokospalme in der Antarktis.


----------



## Angie1970 (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Teleton,

nee die haben nur gesagt das ich nicht bezahlen soll weil die bekannt und unseriös sind. Die haben gemeint wenn ich irgendwelche Schreiben bekomme würde soll ich vorbei kommen oder einfach ignorieren.

Gruß Michelle

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:02:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:01:35 ----------




webwatcher schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Betrugsanzeigen wenig erfolgversprechend sind und die zivilrechtliche Seite auch nicht berühren. ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid etwa so hoch wie die einer Kokospalme in der Antarktis.


 Na dann muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen)

gruß Michelle


----------



## Teleton (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ist doch alles drin was eine ordentliche Beratung braucht:


> ...das ich nicht bezahlen soll ...
> wenn ich ...Schreiben bekomme .. soll ich ... einfach ignorieren.


 Wenn dann trotzdem noch Sorgen/Ängste gibt rät man Dir vorbeigehen zu einer "Einzelbehandlung".


Niemand hier wird Dich von etwas anderem überzeugen wollen.


----------



## rkrugmann (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo, ich bin schon mehrmals auf solche seiten gekommen, sie schienen serioes aber dann pure abzocke.
1.) wenn die Mahnungen alle durch sind werden sie einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten,sobald du Nachricht bekommen hast sofort per einschreiben eine widerufung einlegen. Dann kann es vor Gericht gehen, ich wuerde vorsorglich einen rechtsanwalt konsultieren, aber in den meisten faellen lassen sie es sein, wegen den Kosten.
2.) Wie du jetzt schon eraten kannst NICHT BEZAHLEN.
3.) Ich denke mal solange wie du keine Daten eingegeben hast die nur du weisst koennen sie ja mal versuchen dir nachzuweisen das du es warst der sich registriert hat.
Dann moegen sie vielleicht anfangen wegen IP und eingeloggt. paperlapapp, zu 95% wird bei jedem rein und rausgehen aus dem internet eine neue IP vergeben sei denn du benutzt ein wireless sytem fuer laptops da ist es meistens die gleiche, kann mich auch irren.
Schau mal nach unter anonyme surfen, das hilft fuer die zukunft, dann kann dir keiner etwas.
gez RK


----------



## Karl-Max (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo 
mir ist das gleiche passiert. Hab mal recherchiert u. bin auf die Seite computerbetrug.de gestoßen. Dort gibt es ein Schreiben vom Verbraucherschutz Hessen, der jedem Betroffenen abrät den Betrag zu zahlen. Ichhab zusätzlich momentan eine Anfrage bei einem Rechtsanwalt laufen, was ich machen soll. Wenn ich eine Antwort habe, melde ichmich wieder. Ich bezahl vorerst mal nix.
Gruß

Karl-Max


----------



## rkrugmann (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Karl Marx.
Ich wuerde es auf jedenfall bis zum Gericht durchziehen. Denn sie koennen einfach nicht beweisen das du dich registriet hast. Die daten die du oder ich benutzt haben koennen von jedem stammen, denn diese Daten sind fuer alle zugaenglich.Anders ist es wenn du Bankdaten rausgibst, denn die weiss nur dein engster freundes Kreis und es waere eine Schande wenn onlineverkaeufer solche Dinge herausgeben wuerden, denn das ist strafbar.
Aber lass es mich wissen was mit dem rechtsanwalt geworden ist.
ich war sogar mal in der versuchung eine Rechnung aufzustellen das sie meine daten speichern und sagen wir mal fuer jede angefangene Stunde 120E berechne, denn das waere mein Stundenlohn fuer meine arbeit die sie mir machen die Email zulesen und stunden recherchieren ob was sie machen legal ist.
Gruss RK
Lass dich auch ja nicht mit IP abwimmel, jeder log on ins internet wird IP neugemacht.weil normalerweise die meisten die keine Ahnung haben die rechner mit dhcp ins Netz gehen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> Ich wuerde es auf jedenfall bis zum Gericht durchziehen.


So alt  wirst du nicht  ( no offense aber älter als 125 Jahre wird selten jemand)


rkrugmann schrieb:


> Lass dich auch ja nicht mit IP abwimmel,



>>  Die Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## rkrugmann (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Na klar haben die eine IP mit der du dich eingeloggt hast und womit daten uebermittelt worden sind, das ist aber auch alles.Sie koennen aber nicht durch den Computer schauen .
Klar koennen sie auch Webcam  Aber wer macht das schon bei einer Reg.Das einzige Problem was ich habe ist das mein Anbieter fuer mich immer die gleiche IP benutzt um ins Internet zu kommen via USB Stick. Zumal wo ich geschaut habe war sie gleich. Dann koennen sie noch nachvorschungen anstellen bei deinem Anbieter. Der aber ohne Richterlichen beschluss oder deiner Einwilligung die Daten herausgeben, das wuerde gegen das datenschutzgesetz verstossen und dein Anbieter will dich ja behalten, oder.
Eine bessere Loesung waere mit einer staendig wechselnden Ip zu surfen. Anonyme surfen, such mal bei google, da kommen schon ein paar programme entgegen die das machen auch fuer deinen brwoser.
Nett mit dir zu plaudern
PS ich habs ueberlebt bin schon 150 Jahre
RK


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> Na klar haben die eine IP mit der du dich eingeloggt hast


na und?  offensichtlich hast du den Artikel nicht gelesen. Mit der IP kann ein Nutzloser  absolut nichts anfangen oder glaubst du, er rennt zum Staatsanwalt?

PS: u.U kann er den ungefähren Ort bestimmen mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## rkrugmann (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Nicht zum staatsanwalt, von berufewelt.de. die gingen zum rechtsanwalt und der rief mich an. und bla bla bla mit IP mit der ich mich eingeloggt haben sollte und sie wuerden nachforschungen anstellen,ich sagte nur bitte schoen und habe nie wieder was gehoert. Es war noch lange nicht so dreist wie bei outlet.de oder deren namesanhaenger.
Den bericht habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Soweit war ich noch nicht gekommen.Mache nur hin und wieder Netzwerke.
ich moechte mal gerne wissen ob es da nicht einen weg gibt den leuten mal so richtig das handwerk zulegen,ich denke mal das schlimme ist viele bezahlen auch noch das geld weil sie eingeschuechtert sind.
Die inhaber duerfen keine seite mehr ins web stellen aber wie willst du das regeln? Die machen eine zu und die naechste wieder auf.

RK


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> die gingen zum rechtsanwalt und der rief mich an. und bla bla bla mit IP mit der ich mich eingeloggt haben sollte und sie wuerden nachforschungen anstellen,


 Rechtsanwälte  im Dienst der Nutzlosbranche  schwätzen fast immer dummes Zeug 


rkrugmann schrieb:


> ich moechte mal gerne wissen ob es da nicht einen weg gibt den leuten mal so richtig das handwerk zulegen,


In der Theorie schon. Dazu müßte aber das in der Welt "einmalige" deutsche 
Inkassowesen geändert werden und  das wird nie geschehen. Dafür sorgt schon die Lobby.

Lies dir das mal durch
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...0-gesetzesinitiative-beim-bmj.html#post718235


----------



## 1007 (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
meine Tochter bekam auch ein solches Schreiben, obwohl sie nie auf dieser Seite war, da ich mich eingeschrieben hatte ( ich habe sie auch nicht informiert); es wurde nach einer dt. Adresse verlangt , aber ich wohne im Ausland ............ In jedem Fall hat sie natürlich eine andere IP-Adresse, da ich ja von meinem ausländischen Computer aus mich registriert hatte.
Was  kann man machen, wenn andere sich unter einer anderen Adresse einschreiben? 
Grüsse
1007


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



1007 schrieb:


> Was  kann man machen, wenn andere sich unter einer anderen Adresse einschreiben?


Nichts. Es ist nicht Aufgabe  Betroffener sich darum zu kümmern, dass/warum Fakeanmeldungen möglich sind.
Es ist lästig aber harmlos. Mahndrohmüll  als Email wird per Spamfilter entsorgt, als  schriftliche  Form per grüner/blauer Wertstofftonne


----------



## Teleton (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Post geht ja an die Tochter. Die hat sich nicht eingetragen also auch keine Sorgen. Kinder haften nicht für ihre Eltern. Verpfeifen braucht man Verwandte auch nicht. Also genau wie webwatcher sagt: lästig aber harmlos.


----------



## Ascephalos (7 Dezember 2009)

*Reingefallen bei Outlets.de*

Hallo an alle!

Ich bin neu hier, da ich eine Frage habe, auf die ich noch keine Antwort gefunden habe. Und zwar bin ich dummerweise den Abzockern von outlets.de (IContent GmbH) ins Netz gegangen. In meiner ersten Panik war ich so unbesonnen, per Mail eine Ratenzahlung anzubieten, da meine finanzielle Situation momentan nicht die beste ist. Habe dann aber festgestellt, wer dahinter steckt und habe dementsprechend erkannt, dass es sich um Abzocke handelt ... :wall:

Nun meine Frage: Habe ich durch das Angebot der Ratenzahlung dem Vertrag im Nachhinein zugestimmt (Was ja bei einer Zustimmung zu einem Ratenzahlungsangebot seitens des Anbieters der Fall wäre)? Eine Antwort der IContent GmbH bezüglich meines Angebots ist bisher noch ausgeblieben. Wie soll ich also verfahren? Zur Sicherheit einen Widerruf senden und abwarten? :-?

Liebe Grüße, Ascephalos


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das Angebot einer Ratenzahlung anzunehmen, ist einer der ganz wenigen Fehler, den man als Verbraucher überhaupt bei Nutzlos-Abzocke machen kann. Je nachdem, was in der Vereinbarung steht, erkennt man damit die Forderung ausdrücklich an. 

Daher am besten mal die Sache einer Verbraucherberatung zeigen. Und nächstes mal besser *vorher* recherchieren bzw. beraten lassen, bevor man sowas grundlos unterschreibt.


----------



## Ascephalos (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Nein, ein Angebot einer Ratenzahlung habe ich *weder bekommen noch angenommen*. Vielmehr habe ich meinerseits eine Ratenzahlung vorgeschlagen, worauf ich bis jetzt aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten habe. Wie ist die Situation also hier gelagert?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Ascephalos schrieb:


> Vielmehr habe ich meinerseits eine Ratenzahlung vorgeschlagen,


Wozu das?


----------



## Ascephalos (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

@ Captain Picard:

Nun ja, ich war eben in Panik und habe leider erst einen Tag später, als die erste schriftliche Mahnung eingetroffen ist, realisiert, dass es sich um Abzocke handelt, da mir die Firma IContent GmbH und der Name [.......] bekannt vorkamen. War ziemlich dämlich von mir, ich weiß ...


----------



## 123tamu (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin leider auch in die Falle von outlets.de getappt.:roll: Sehr zu meinem Bedauern. Habe auch nicht auf die emails von denen reagiert. Leider war ich nicht so schlau:wall: wie andere hier und habe dort meine richtige Adresse angegeben. Nun hatte ich am Samstag eine Mahnung (letzte Mahnung) in meinem Briefkasten. 

*WAS SOLL ICH JETZT TUN?????*

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??? 
Wie lege ich dagegen einen Widerspruch ein????

Danke Euch schon mal im voraus. 

123Tamu


----------



## bernhard (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von hunderttausenden anderer. Es gelten die gleichen Ratschläge, wie sie hier immer wieder gepostet und verlinkt werden.
> 
> Das lesen.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Micky (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi Leute, ich hab heute folgendes bekommen und möchte vorweg nehmen das ich als Antwort mit einer Anzeige gedroht habe.
Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt:smile:
Ich weiss zu 100 % das da kostenlos stand und denke diesen Leuten sollte das Handwerk gelegt werden.
Gerade hab ich mit der Polizei gesprochen und soll die erhaltene Mail zu einem Beamten schicken.
Er wird sich bei mir melden und mir sagen ob sich eine Anzeige lohnt.

COPY:



> wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse und Ihre kostenpflichtige Anmeldung am 30.11.2009 bei outlets.de
> der umfangreichen Datenbank mit über 1200 Adressen zum Thema Outlets, Fabrikverkauf und Sonderangeboten.
> 
> Da Sie nach der Anmeldung das Ihnen eingeräumte zweiwöchige Widerrufsrecht nicht in Anspruch genommen haben,
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Micky schrieb:


> Ich weiss zu 100 % das da kostenlos stand


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

ansonsten: Lies das Posting vor deinem.

Strafanzeigen sind ziemlich sinnlos, deutsche Staatanwälte können seit über vier Jahren bei
 zigtausenden Anzeigen keine  strafbaren Tatbestände erkennen.
Warum nicht, bleibt ihr Geheimnis


----------



## Krittel (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ok,gestern kam dann ein Brief von der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso Berlin.
In den 153,12 Euro zu zahlenden Betrag sind auch schon die vorgerichtlichen Inkassogebühren und Vorgerichtliche ÄInkassoauslagen enthalten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch wenn mittlerweile in der Presse und in etlichen Internetforen geraten wird ruhig zu bleiben und nix zu unternehmen, bin ich schon wieder fix und fertig.

Gruß
Krittel


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Krittel schrieb:


> bin ich schon wieder fix und fertig.


 Sich nur wegen einem Fetzen Papier, der noch nicht mal zum Hinternabwischen taugt, aufzuregen,
 ist nicht sinnvoll.  Beruhig dich und trink ne Tasse Tee oder Kaffee.


----------



## Micky (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

mach dich nicht verrückt die können dir nichts.
übrigens, das war die Seite auf der ich mich angemeldet hatte.

[noparse]http://www.b2b-trade.de/anmeldung.html[/noparse] 

Widerruf absenden ist immer gut.
Ich hatte ja noch Glück weil sie mich schon nach 8 Tagen angeschrieben haben.
Werde mir aber keinen Kopf machen.
Schade nur für die Leute die tatsächlich zahlen, da müsste man was tun können um denen zu helfen und wenn es nur einer sieht war es nicht umsonst.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Krittel schrieb:


> Ok,gestern kam dann ein Brief von der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso Berlin.


Was meinst du, zu wem dieser Inkassobutzen gehört??? 

Be cool man.....:sun:


----------



## Mats (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Moin,

ich hatte mich auch Anfang September dort angemeldet, habe entsprechend die Zahlungsaufforderung per Mail erhalten. Daraufhin hab ich denen aus Verwirrtheit auch angeboten einen Monat zu bezahlen und die Sache wäre gegessen.

Na ja kurze Zeit später,nachdem ich den E-Mail Kontakt abgebrochen habe (habe die outlets e mail adresse auf die Liste "unerwünscht" gesteckt) habe ich per Einschreiben so n Musterbrief dorthin geschickt. Seitdem habe ich zumindest postalisch nichts mehr von denen gehört. Ich hoffe mal,das war s nun.!

MfG


----------



## mogsi (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auf die Letzte Mahnung nicht reagieren,habe auch eine bekommen.Erst wenn vom
Gericht ein Mahnbescheid kommt Widerspruch einlegen.-


----------



## Sternchen27 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



aila1802 schrieb:


> ja den gleichen Wisch habe ich auch gekriegt obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass dei Informationleiste rechts nicht da war, wie auch immer sollte ich bis 22.10 auch zahle, habe nich aber angeblich am 09.09 angemeldet das ist ja komisch das wir das gleiche Zahlungsdatum haben, lasse es einfach zahle nixxxx.




hallo zusammen!
die gleiche email habe ich auch bekommen. ich hätte mich angeblich am 09.09. (da war ich nicht mal daheim) bei dieser seite angemeldet und hätte bis 22.10. zeit zu bezahlen. ich habe meinen anwalt gefragt was ich tun solle. ich habe auf anraten meines anwalts ein schreiben dort hin geschickt dass dies rückgängig gemacht werden soll weil das nur abzocke ist und deswegen rechtswidrig ist. ich habe mich auf dieser seite nie angemeldet da ich aus österreich bin und mit fabriksverkauf in deutschland nun wirklich nicht viel anfangen kann. auf mein schreiben hin habe ich nun die zweite mahnung mit mahnspesen und einer seitenlangen stellungnahme erhalten kann dies aber laut meinem anwalt ignorieren. 
es ist echt ein wahnsinn was einem im internet passiert auch wenn man nur mal kurz auf eine seite klickt oder dort hin weitergeleitet wird. so etwas müsste man doch irgendwie stoppen können??

mfg


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Sternchen27 schrieb:


> ich habe meinen anwalt gefragt was ich tun solle. ich habe auf anraten meines anwalts ein schreiben dort hin geschickt dass dies rückgängig gemacht werden soll weil das nur abzocke ist und deswegen rechtswidrig ist.


Das scheint ja ein feiner Anwalt zu sein.


----------



## Sternchen27 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein feiner Anwalt zu sein.



klar ist ja mein freund :-p


----------



## Rubina1950 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo ihr lieben leute, wie schön, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die in diese internetfalle getreten ist. ich bekam auch heute einen brief per post ( der erste überhaupt per post) mit der aufschrift *zweite Mahnung*. bis dato habe ich nur per email zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen und natürlich auch widersprochen. allerdings erst nach verstreichen der widerspruchsfrist....ich wußte ja bis zu dem zeitpunkt überhaupt nicht, dass ich mich bei outlet registriert habe.
nun bin ich ja froh, dass ihr hier so cool seid und mir mut macht, auszuhalten, was doch an den nerven zehrt. bin ja schließlich schon 59 jahre alt und da wird man halt etwas dünnhäutiger. also euer rat in meinem ohr und in *knittel* habe ich scheints eine/nen leidensgenossen und das tröstet ungemein.


----------



## Hajo (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi alle zusammen, auch ich hab nach der "Letzten Mahnung" kurz darauf einen Brief mit dem gleichen Inhalt bekommen, na und?, ich kann nur das wiederholen was schon etliche vorher auch gesagt haben.... 
einfach alles Ignorieren, ja klinkt so einfach, ist aber das beste Mittel. 
Die wollen doch nur Angst machen, und können gar nix! 

Gruß Hajo


----------



## Maike (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mich auch angemeldet- am 6.9. oder so und auch ich sollte bis zum 22. 10. das Geld gezahlt haben!

Jetzt habe ich ein Mahnschreiben erhalten,wo drin steht,ich hätte 101,- € zu zahlen ( 96,-  +  5,- € Mahngebühr) ! 

Das erste was ich getan habe; Dieses schreiben GANZ genau durchgelesen & auf Rechtschreibfehler o.ä. ausschau gehalten, denn in zahlreichen Fernsehberichten habe ich gesehen,dass diese Betrüger oft keinen Wert darauf legen und man auf "Kleinigkeiten"achten soll.

Die haben echt an alles gedacht- sogar an diese sache mit dem abschliessen des "Vertrages" , wenn man noch minderjährig ist -.-*

habe dort angerufen und der mitarbeiterin Frau balik (sie hat mir ihren namen sehr unglaubwürdig buchstabiert und mit einer stimmlage als würde sie lachen)

Ich dachte mir nur scheiße und dann fiel mir auf : Warum sollte ich das bestätigen,(also bei der anmeldemaske) wenn ich das auch googeln kann!

Also kann es da nicht gestanden haben!

Nach lesen der zahlreichen Beiträge hier habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nicht zu zahlen. Wenn was neues kommen sollte werde ich mich hier nochmal dazu äußern..

LG Maikeee =)


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Maike schrieb:


> Nach lesen der zahlreichen Beiträge hier habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nicht zu zahlen.



:thumb:


----------



## helly1307 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi Leute
auch ich habe mich am 05.10.2009

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:49:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:44:33 ----------

Auch ich habe mich dort angemeldet und war der Meinung das kostet nix.Habe dann pünktlich einen Tag nach Ablauf des Widerrufsrechtes eine e-mail mit anhängender Rechnung bekommen.Habe auch gleich daruaf geantwortet das das nicht zu erkennen war und habe einen Musterbrief per e-mail hinterher geschickt.Dann kam eine Mahnung die ich Ignoriert habe.Nun gestern per e-mail und heute per Post kam dann die 2.Mahnung mit Androhung Inkasso/Rechtsanwlt.Ich weiß auch nicht genau wie ich mich verhalten soll.Aber zahlen werde ich erstmal nicht.Soll jetzt auch schon 96€ + 5€ Mahngebühren zahlen.

Hoffe mache das richtig


----------



## nocheine (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

*bitte darf ich mich hier mal anschließen?  :wall:
danke jedenfalls für dieses forum, es hat mir sehr geholfen zu entscheiden wie ich reagieren soll... jetzt seh ich das ganze sehr locker!!
ich hoffe ich kann hier vielleicht auch noch ein paar leuten mut machen, daher hier mal meine antwort an outlets.de und verbraucherschutzzentrale auf die erste zahlungsaufforderung (sorry, das wird jetzt länger...:-?):*



> _Guten Tag,_
> _mit Schreiben vom 28.10.2009 verlangen Sie von mir die Zahlung von 96,-- Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Internet-Serviceleistung._
> _Dieser Forderung widerspreche ich sowohl dem Grunde als auch der Höhe nach._
> _Ich habe zu keiner Zeit mit Ihnen einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Sie trifft insoweit die Beweispflicht, dass es zu einem Vertragsschluss gekommen ist. Insbesondere haben Sie den Nachweis zu führen, dass ich gemäß der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt und informiert wurde.
> ...


  [........]
_
http://news.magnus.de/internet/artikel/staatsanwaltschaft-ermittelt-gegen-connects-2-content-gmbh.html_ 



*von der verbraucherschutzzentrale hab ich prompt antwort mit recht hilfreichen links bekommen, einzige reaktion von outlets.de war ein automatisch generiertes mail.... und dann die 1.+2. mahnung.
heute hab ich noch folgendes mail an die Sparkasse-Darmstadt geschickt :evil:*


> _
> Guten Tag liebes Sparkasse-Darmstadt-Team,
> 
> ich möchte Sie (wie vermutlich schon einige vor mir) darüber informieren, dass Ihr Kunde Firma Connects 2 Content GmbH von [........] mit der Internetseite Outlets.de wieder mal [.........] unterwegs ist!
> ...



*
aufmunternde grüße von "nocheiner"  :scherzkeks:*

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:04:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:56:48 ----------

oh... und noch ein kleiner tipp:
ein kostenloser download von computerbild für einen abzockschutz - der is super  :sun:
Schutz vor Internet-Abzocke - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## emaxin (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin leider auch die Machenschaft des Outlets zum Opfer geworden. Kann jemand mir bitte sagen, wie  viele  Wochen es dauert bis  man den Mahnbescheid   erhält? 

Ich habe  bereits eine erste Email von Outlets mit dem Inhalt, dass ich bis 15. Dezember das Geld überweisen muss.  Eine Mahnung habe ich bis jetzt noch  nicht erhalten. Mein Problem  ist  nur, dass ich am 15. Dezember für drei Wochen  verreise. Sollte in meine Abwesenheit die Mahnung kommen, so kann dann leider kein Einspruch einlegen. 

*Ich bin sehr dankbar für jede Antwort.*


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



emaxin schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir bitte sagen, wie  viele  Wochen es dauert bis  man den Mahnbescheid   erhält?


Vor deiner  Rente sicher nicht.


----------



## felix212 (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo,

also ich bin ja anscheinend net der einzigste der sich bei outlets.de angemeldet hat, sich
die agbs net durchgelesen hat und jetzt ne mail bekommen hat, in der drinnen steht, dass ich 96 euro zahlen muss.

bei mir is es so hab mich am 16/11 da angemeldet und die 2 wochen kündigungsfrist sind au schon rum und soll des geld bis montag überweisen. hab keine ahnung was ich machen soll, will des eigenlich net bezahlen weils nur abzocke is und des so net geht,
 wenn sich jmd. damit auskennt...
bin da angemeldet, hab den link zur aktivierung genutzt und hab wie gesagt die erste mail mit der zahlung erhalten...

würd mich über ne antwort freuen, da mich des ganze übel aufregt, weil ich so blöd war...

danke im vorraus


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Alles, was Du wissen musst, steht schon hier im Thread.

Weitere Info:
Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.


----------



## saebler (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo, hier ist noch ein Depp in der langen Liste der Reingefallenen.

Eine Frage: In der Mahnungsemail behaupten die, ich hätte den Account sogar aktiviert. Ich weiß natürlich nix mehr. Mann sollte sich echt nicht so sorglos im Netz bewegen.

Hätte eine Aktivierung des Accounts Nachteile für mich?


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Bei Webseiten mit versteckter Preiskennzeichnung kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande. Unabhängig davon, ob der Account aktiviert wurde, oder nicht.


----------



## Teleton (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



saebler schrieb:


> Hallo, hier ist noch ein Depp in der langen Liste der Reingefallenen.


Reinfallen ist keine Schande. Solange man sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen läßt und blind zahlt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Reinfallen ist keine Schande. Solange man sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen läßt und blind zahlt.



Genauso ist es! Immerhin ist auch ein ausgebildeter Volljurist, seines Zeichens Regierender Bürgermeister von Hamburg, in eine derartige Falle getappt! 
Auf Anraten der Verbraucherzentrale hat er natürlich nicht gezahlt! Würden das alle "Hereingelegten" so machen - der Sumpf der sich permanent vermehrenden Nutzlosbanden wäre in kürzester Zeit ausgetrocknet!


----------



## Maike (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

[Rubina]hallo ihr lieben leute, wie schön, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die in diese internetfalle getreten ist. ich bekam auch heute einen brief per post ( der erste überhaupt per post) mit der aufschrift *zweite Mahnung*. 

Bei mir stand auch drauf LETZTE MAHNUNG -.-*  -> da kann ich nur lachen als die dame mir ihren namen sagte (ich habe da natürlich ersteinmal total geschockt angerufen) da lachte sie nur und meinte balik und hat ihn mir buchstabiert- die wissen glaube ich ganz genau was sie da fürn scheiß machen 

IDIOTEN ! :wall:

Ich habe zwar gestern noch eine Kündigungsmail geschrieben aber ich werde sie jetzt einfach ignorieren! =D

Die können uns garnichts und wir können einfach nur lachen

Grüße, Maike


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Maike schrieb:


> [Rubina]. ich bekam auch heute einen brief per post ( der erste überhaupt per post) mit der aufschrift *zweite Mahnung*.
> 
> Bei mir stand auch drauf LETZTE MAHNUNG -.-*  ->


und die allerletzte und  die allerallerletzte usw  Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## graziapessa (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

h*allo...
ich muss jetzt auch meine geschicht loswerden...bin total aufgeregt und in panik-ich weiß, einige von euch sind schon weiter und relaxed das lässt mich die sache etwas leichter nehmen....so:
1) habe mich da angemeldet-hatte es aber wieder vergessen....konnte mit dem mist eh nichts anfangen...dann kam am 07.12. folgendes per mail (ja von kosten hatte ich bis dato 0 ahnung!!!!)
* 
ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG

Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau ,

wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse und Ihre kostenpflichtige Anmeldung am 25.11.2009 bei outlets.de
der umfangreichen Datenbank mit über 1200 Adressen zum Thema Outlets, Fabrikverkauf und Sonderangeboten.

Da Sie nach der Anmeldung das Ihnen eingeräumte zweiwöchige Widerrufsrecht nicht in Anspruch genommen haben,
freuen wir uns, dass unser Angebot Ihren Zuspruch gefunden hat und erlauben uns, für die Bereitstellung unserer Dienstleistung das vereinbarte Nutzungsentgelt in Rechnung zu stellen.

Kundennummer:    OU-xxx
Rechnungsnummer: RExxx

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
12-Monatszugang für Outlets.de - 96,00 EUR
Zeitraum: 25.11.2009 - 25.11.2010 - Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
zu zahlender Rechnungsbetrag: 96,00 EUR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag von 96,00 EUR bis zum 17.12.2009

usw....


* 2) ich : PANIK!!! supi, ganz toll-der abend war hin.so etwas hatte ich nie erwartet und auch noch nie erlebt

leider kam dann gleich noch mehr oanik auf-da ich meine meine daten angegeben zu haben....super.
sofort habe ich folgende mail losgeschickt und habe auf der internetseite nach dem "account-löschungs-link" oder so gesucht:* 

_
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
da heute der 07.12.2009 bin ich in der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Wiederrufszeit (25.11-07.12.2009 13ter Tag).
Da Sie mir nur einen Tag lassen um zur Post zu gehen (Poststempel muss auch hier gelten) oder nur ein Tag zum Faxen, 
möchte ich Sie bitten diese EMail als fristgerechten Widerruf anzuerkennen.
Die Verbraucherschützer werden sich freuen, wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Mail schon hätte nach Abschluss kommen müssen-oder 
wenigstens per Post in schriftlicher Form.
Ich werde Ihnen Ihnen nochmals ein Fax dieser Mail mit Unterschrift zukommen lassen.
Bitte löschen Sie den Account und senden mir einen Bestätigung per Mail und schriftlich.
Vielen Dank._ 


I*ch weiß-ein bissel naiv :roll: geschrieben-aber ich dachte nur ICH MUSS HIER RAUS!!!

3)habe dann am nächsten morgen auch zusätzlich das ganze gefaxt-dachte...ok mit nem blauen auge und nem grauen haar davongekommen...und dann das:
* 
ehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau ,

in Bezug auf Ihre Rechnung RExxx, die wir Ihnen am 07.12.2009 übermittelt haben,
übersenden wir Ihnen weitere Informationen bezüglich Ihres Vertrages mit Outlets.de:

Kundennummer: OU-xxx
Rechnungsnummer: RExxx

Dass Verträge, die über das Internet geschlossen werden, grundsätzlich wirksam sind, hat der
Bundesgerichtshof mit seiner Entscheidung vom 07. November 2001 Az: VIII ZR 13/01 entschieden. Die
rechtliche Grundlagen des zwischen Ihnen und uns geschlossenen Vertrages finden sich in §§ 311 Abs. 1,
271 Abs. 1 BGB.

Den Anforderungen des Fernabsatzrechtes sowie der Preisangabenverordnung sind wir gerecht geworden,
der Hinweis auf das Entgelt befindet sich klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt, sobald Sie die Dienstleistung von Outlets.de aktivieren,
in dem Sie den bei Ihrer Anmeldung enthaltenen Aktivierungslink klicken.
Gemäß unserer Datenbankaufzeichnung erfolgte eine Aktivierung bzw. Nutzung des Datenbankzuganges 07.12.2009 um 21:09:02 Uhr.

"Bei Fernabsatzgeschäften gem. § 312 d Abs. 1 BGB erlischt Ihr Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und der IContent GmbH von beiden Seiten auf Ihren ausdrücklichen Wunsch vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor Sie Ihr Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt haben."

Für weitere Informationen schauen Sie bitte hier:
outlets.de


Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu dieser Rechnung oder unserem Dienstleistungsangebot haben, steht Ihnen unsere Kunden-Hotline von Montag-Freitag von 08.00 - 18.00 Uhr unter (14 Cent /  Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise können von den Preisangaben abweichen) zur Verfügung.

Wenn Sie gemäß § 14 UStG eine Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mwst wünschen, kontaktieren Sie uns bitte unter Angabe Ihrer Rechnungsnummer unter der E-Mail - Adresse [email protected]. 

Im Anhang finden Sie die Rechnung im Originalformat auf unserem Briefpapier.



* wieder-und jetzt noch viel doller : PANIK!!!!

was nu???kann man mahnungen bekommen und einfach nicht reagieren????und was ist wenn sie mir was in die schufa setzten-oder so...man, ich bin echt verwirrt!!!

verbraucherschutz????
anwalt???
nix tun und lachen???



ich habe mir alles aufmerksam durchgelesen-aber das ist grad alles irgendwie verwirrend für mich...

DANKE!!!!!!*


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Woher die Panik? Hat Deine Tastatur keine "Entf"-Taste? Die liegt meistens oberhalb der Pfeiltasten.


----------



## graziapessa (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

wieso? ja-woher die panik...hab einfach mit solchen sachen keine erfahrung,sorry-wollt ja nur nen bissel unterstützung und mich beruhigen...


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn unaufgefordert Mailmüll reinkommt, hilft der "Entf"-Knopf und gut iss.


----------



## graziapessa (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

:-psuper!!!! jetzt hab ichs auch geschnallt - danke!!!!!


----------



## NinaKuh (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!

Leider könnt Ihr auch mich in Euren Club aufnehmen... .:wall: Hat einer von Euch der Rechnung oder dem Vertrag an sich widersprochen? Kann mir jemand mal so einen Musterbrief schicken? Zwar habe ich mich mittlerweile wieder ein wenig beruhigt, aber so ganz halt doch nicht... . Mit einem abgesendeten Widerspruch wäre es mir ein wenig wohler.

Danke!:-p


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen. Das ist etwa so ergiebig wie ein Dialog mit einer Parkuhr.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText
Was sollt ich jetzt tun



> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht. Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!



Für die, die sich trotzdem gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara "versichern" möchten:


> Oder: ...
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## NinaKuh (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke! Das hilft mir! :bussi:


----------



## mimisia8 (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ach ich habe den Fehler gemaht und ich angemeldet:wall:
Da ich ein ehrlicher Mensch bin habe ich den Betrag von 96 Euro dummerweise gleich bezalht.
Was nun:-p?????


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



mimisia8 schrieb:


> Da ich ein ehrlicher Mensch bin habe ich den Betrag von 96 Euro dummerweise gleich bezalht.


Wieso ehrlich: hast du irgendeine Leistung in Anspruch genommen die 96€ wert war bzw 
war dir  die Kostenpflicht bei der Anmeldung bewußt?


mimisia8 schrieb:


> Was nun:-p?????


Die Chance das Geld zurückzubekomen ist ohne  erheblichen juristischen ( und unsicheren) Aufwand etwa so hoch etwa wie die Chance auf den Hauptgewinn im Lotto.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag
> Die Betreiber der umstrittenen Seite outlets.de dürfen bei zahlungsunwilligen "Kunden" keinen negativen Schufa-Eintrag veranlassen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Halle festgestellt.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wohlgemerkt: hier wurde nur mit dem Schufa-Eintrag gedroht, dies aber noch nicht durchgeführt. Bereits auf diese Drohung hin konnte jedoch das belästigte Opfer erfolgreich eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken.

Ein wichtiges Urteil, aber es passt insgesamt ins bekannte Bild der Rechtsprechung.
Schufa - Antispam Wiki


----------



## graziapessa (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

super-ihr alle seid eine große hilfe!!! schönen 3ten advent :-D


----------



## nocheine (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

:fdevilt:  auf mein schreiben an die sparkasse-darmstadt habe ich folgende antwort erhalten:

Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,

wir bedanken uns für die von Ihnen übermittelten Informationen, die wir
auch bereits von etlichen anderen Betroffenen erhielten. Bedauerlicherweise
waren die Geschäftsmethoden der Firma Premium Content GmbH bei
Kontoeröffnung nicht absehbar. Nach eingehender Internet-Recherche haben
wir jedoch inzwischen alle rechtlich möglichen  Maßnahmen ergriffen, um
eine Geschäftsbeziehung hier in absehbarer Zeit zu beenden.

Seien Sie bitte versichert, dass unser Haus stets bestrebt ist und sein wird, sich von unseriösen Unternehmen als Kunden zu trennen.

Freundliche Grüße
XXXXX
- Rechtsstelle -
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## eiwodenn (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallöchen,

auch ich bin dummerweise reingefallen. Nachdem ich sofort widerrufen hatte bekam ich folgende Email:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei outlets.de
> 
> ...



Ich habe denen dann geschrebe das ich auf keinen Fall zahlen werde. Nun habe ich diese Email bekomen.


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau xxxx,
> 
> in Bezug auf Ihre Rechnung RE50-203112, die wir Ihnen am 07.12.2009 übermittelt haben,
> übersenden wir Ihnen weitere Informationen bezüglich Ihres Vertrages mit Outlets.de:
> ...



Ich werde keinen Cent bezahlen und auch nicht mehr reagieren. Weiterhin werd ich mich mal erkundigen was man noch unternehmen kann. Anzeige wegen Betrugs hat keinen Sinn, oder?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



eiwodenn schrieb:


> Anzeige wegen Betrugs hat keinen Sinn, oder?


Um Anzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen, müßte man geschädigt sein. 
Bisher  ist es  aber nur eine  Belästigung 

Ansonsten sehen deutsche Strafverfolgungbehörden bisher trotz abertausender Anzeigen keinen  Handlungsbedarf.

Im übrigen: Die Schreibselei ist ziemlich überflüssig ggf. sogar schädlich . 
Ist genauso  sinnvoll wie ein Vortrag über Relativitätstheorie zu einem 
Ochsen.  Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Mahnmüll dorthin 
befördert hat, wo er hingehört: In den Abfall.


----------



## eiwodenn (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Mir brennt es immer dermassen auf der Zunge, aber du hast recht, jedes Wort ist eins zu viel. 

Da werden schon die Konten des Herren Geschäftsführers eingefrohren, und der macht munter weiter. :wall:


----------



## medizinfrau (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

mir ist dasselbe passiert,

habe aber innerhalb der widerrufsfrist widerruf per einschreiben mit rückschein eingelegt.
der wiederruf ist auch innerhalb der frist bei denen eingegangen und "aktenkundig"-hat mir heute eine mitarbeiterin telefonisch bestätigt.
sie sagte, ich müsse trotz allem zahlen, da ich den dienst genutzt hätte---was definitiv nicht stimmt.

was kann ich in diesem "speziellen fall" tun?
ich habe ja die anmeldung sozusagen mit dem eingelegten widerruf bestätigt??

vielen dank für eine antwort im voraus!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich sehe da nichts "spezielles". Auch hier gilt das immer und immer wieder hier empfohlene. Und bitte, warum telefoniert man mit denen? Bringt doch nichts, genauso bringt es nichts denen was zu schreiben. Am Ende begeht man noch einen schwerwiegenden Fehler.


----------



## medizinfrau (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

dankeschön für die prompte antwort!!

"schwerwiegender fehler"?
wäre was?

bin zum ersten-und hoffentlich letzten mal in so eine falle getippt....

war mein einschreiben schon der fehler?

also fazit: jetzt nix mehr tun.

richtig?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



medizinfrau schrieb:


> "schwerwiegender fehler"?
> wäre was?



Ein Brief bestätigt die Existenz der eigenen Adresse, damit nimmt man den Abzockern Arbeit ab und kömmt ggf. in den Genuß intensiverer Mahnungen. Gleichzeitig kann man blöde Sachen (z.B. "Kündigung") schreiben, mit denen man sich selbst in die Pfanne haut und angreifbar wird. 

Die richtige Strategie bei den Abofallen ist daher sich möglichst ruhig zu verhalten und keinen Kontakt zum Anbieter aufzunehmen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## dare1212 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag*



sascha schrieb:


> Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



na gott sei dank ich bin auch in diese falle geraten- trotz sofortiger kündigung- (nach 5 min.) habe ich mit dieser firma voll stress- bin total wütend- habe aber gott sei dank eure berichte hier gelesen- an mir beissen diese idioten sich die zähne aus- gruß eure dare1212:wall:


----------



## dare1212 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

auch ich bin reingefallen !!!!!!:wall: trotz medien warnungen- alleine das anklicken reicht schon- um in diese kostenfalle reinzufallen- bezahlen werde ich natürlich nicht- natürlich habe ich in der sogenannten frist wiederrufen und zwar innerhalb von 5 minuten und jetzt werde ich natürlich volle kanne mit mahnungen überhäüft- ich kann sogar beweißen das ich diesen link nicht angeklickt habe- bei mir kommen diese leute an der richtigen adresse- habe eine bitterböse e-mail geschrieben- und diesen machern den kampf angesagt- den hintermännern sollten mal ein paar leute bearbeiten so das die ihr kotlett 8 wochen mit dem strohhalm schlürfen können- aber so scheißer haben ja angst und verstecken sich :-p lächerlich-da ich eine rechtschutzversicherung habe - werden diese machern sich bei mir die zähne ausbeissen-:-p gruß dare1212


----------



## blowfish (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



dare1212 schrieb:


> habe eine bitterböse e-mail geschrieben- und diesen machern den kampf angesagt-



Und du glaubst, dass das den Antwortcomputer interresiert?
Da wirst du warscheinlich nur noch weiteren Mahnschrott erhalten.


----------



## dare1212 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo blowfish- das wuste ich nicht aber gut zu wissen-werde keine antworten mehr schreiben- das traurige ist nur:cry: ich hab echt gedacht soetwas passiert mir nicht komme aus dem kfm bereich-und könnte mich ohrfeigen-ich habe diese e-mail auch nur aufgemacht weil dort irgendetwas mit ebbay stand- sorry es war früh morgens um sechs- hab mich aber nicht angemeldet oder sonst irgend etwas gemacht- sondern sofort wiederrufen und das wars-natürlich habe ich jetzt nicht nur stress mit diesen leuten-aber ich bin ehrlich- mein mann macht mir natürlich vorwürfe- und das wird auch bei anderen so sein-naja machen kann man da wohl nichts- nur alles auf sich zukommen lassen- ich danke dir für diese info:-p


----------



## webwatcher (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



dare1212 schrieb:


> - nur alles auf sich zukommen lassen-


genau  und so geht das ev. weiter 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## finchen (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auch ich habe heute eine "2.Mahnung" der genannten Firma in meinem Spamordner entdeckt.
Rechnung und 1.Mahnung gibt es nicht...weder im normalen Mailordner noch unter den Spams.

Die angegebene IP ist die unsere..auch die Namensansprache ist korrekt.
Auch uns wird mit SCHUFA-Eintrag gedroht.

Ich hab diese Mail direkt an meine Freundin weitergeleitet ,die bei der Polizei tätig ist und sich dort schlaumachen wird.

Natürlich werde ich den geforderten betrag nicht überweisen und auch nicht weiter reagieren.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



finchen schrieb:


> Die angegebene IP ist die unsere..


Woher weißt du das?  Habt ihr eine   feste IP?  Ich wüßte nicht, welche IP ich gestern geschweige
  denn vor Tagen oder Wochen gehabt hab, da sie spätestens  alle 24 Stunden zwangsweise geändert wird.
Ist aber trotzdem völlig unerheblich
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


finchen schrieb:


> Auch uns wird mit SCHUFA-Eintrag gedroht.


Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Das Amtsgericht Halle verbot der IContent GmbH, über die Frau einen Eintrag bei der Schufa oder anderen Wirtschafts-Auskunfteien zu veranlassen (Amtsgericht Halle, Beschluss v. 09.12.2009 - Az. 105 C 4636/09). *Bei Zuwiderhandlung droht der IContent GmbH ein Ordnungsgeld über 250.000 Euro. *


----------



## finchen (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke für deine schnelle Reaktion.

Zumindest stimmen die ersten Ziffern der IP..die ja wohl gleichbleibend sind.
Das SCHUFA-Einträge verboten sind hatte ich hier im Forum bereits nachgelesen.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.

Sollte ich etwas wichtiges oder neues von der Polizei erfahren, werde ich es euch hier mitteilen.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



finchen schrieb:


> Zumindest stimmen die ersten Ziffern der IP..die ja wohl gleichbleibend sind.


Kommt auf den Provider drauf an. Selbst wenn die ersten beiden gleich sind, 
sind das 256*256 Adressen = 65536 Adressmöglichkeiten, was dem  Adresspool
 einer kleineren Großstadt  entspricht. Mehr als die Stadt wissen die Nutzlosen  also auf keinen Fall


----------



## Babettchen (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

So einen Mist habe ich heute auch erhalten. Habe schon die erste Mahnung erhalten, heute das war die zweite. Ich werde absolut nicht darauf reagieren. Habe heute meinen Chef (Anwalt) gefragt, wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Er sagte mir, am besten gar nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Babettchen schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Chef (Anwalt) gefragt, wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Er sagte mir, am besten gar nicht.


Sehr guter Ratschlag. Er kennt sich wohl aus mit den Nutzlosen und deren Machenschaften....


----------



## jennyli20 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Bin wahnsinnig verzweifelt! 
Hab die E-mails auch alle bekommen und nur in Form von Bitten der Unterlassung der Email-Sendung geantwortet! Danach hab ich eine schriftliche Zahlungsaufforderung/ Mahnung bekommen, die ich dann doch ernst nahm und auf die ich schriftlich geantwortet hab, indem ich um Ratenzahlung bat und gleichzeitig den 2Jahresvertrag kündigte. Bis heute habe ich keine Antwort von denen bekommen, allerdings letzte Woche einen Brief von einem Inkassounternehmen für die ich jetzt zusätzlich zu den 96€ + 5€ Mahnkosten nun auch noch vorgerichtlich Inkassogebürhen zahlen soll, dass ich auf eine Summe von 153,12€ komme!!! Nach Anruf bei der Inkassofirma was denn mit meiner Ratenzahlungsvereinbat´rung wäre, sollte ich bei icontent alias outlets.de anrufen....
Niemand zu erreichen, weder morgens, noch mittags, noch abends....
Was nun??
Bin total hilflos... Bin junge alleinerziehende Mutter und in Ausbildung... Kann mir das absolut nicht leisten...
An wen soll oder kann ich mich wenden???

Danke schon mal für alle Antworten und Tipps!!!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Schau, wenn man sich nur mal ein wenig Zeit nehmen würde und statt ein erneutes Hilfe-Frage-Posting schreiben würde, mal vorher die Postings, und wenn es nur die letzten paar sind, liest, dann wird einen doch schon genug geholfen.


----------



## sascha (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Bin total hilflos... Bin junge alleinerziehende Mutter und in Ausbildung... Kann mir das absolut nicht leisten...



Als alleinerziehende Mutter kannst du dir vor allem Hysterie und unsinnigen Aktionismus nicht leisten.

Also: Fünf Minuten investieren fürs Lesen und danach entspannt zurücklehnen (und deinem Kind eines Tages Medienkompetenz vermitteln):

Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## jennyli20 (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Weiß zwar was das jetzt soll, aber ich hab mir die Zeit genommen und alles gelesen, allerdings ist doch jetzt noch eine andere Firma beteiligt...
Soll ich darauf nun auch nicht mehr reagieren?? 
Und wie soll ich weitermachen??
Anzeige bei der Polizei oder lieber zur Verbracuherzentrale???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:43:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:41:14 ----------

der link lässt sich nicht öffnen....
Hey sorry... danke euch echt für jede Antwort udn jeden Tipp, aber ist halt das erste Mal und da ich bisher keine Schulden habe, soll das auch bitte so lange wie möglich so bleiben!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn man unnötigerweise selbst der Gegenpartei eine Ratenzahlung angeboten hat, dann kann das unter Umständen ein Fehler gewesen sein. Aber das hängt davon ab, was man da geschrieben hat. Daher sollte das am besten mal die Verbraucherberatung prüfen. Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht erteilen.

Nächstens bitte erst im Internet recherchieren oder die Verbraucherberatung fragen, bevor man unüberlegte Äußerungen an die Gegenpartei macht.

Normalerweise gibt es keinen Grund, eine Forderung, die gänzlich unbegründet ist, zu zahlen. Auch nicht auf Raten.
Und bei diesen Abzockwebseiten mit versteckter Preisangabe ist es so, dass kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht, weil der Nutzer nicht damit rechnen musste, ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot in Anspruch zu nehmen. Daher wäre die Forderung eigentlich unbegründet - es sei denn, man hat sich durch sein eigenes, völlig unnötiges Gegacker da reingeritten und womöglich den Anspruch zugegeben.

Bei einer unbegründeten Forderung hätte man eigentlich auch keine Rechtspfilicht, überhaupt dazu gegenüber der Gegenpartei Stellung zu nehmen (außer beim Mahnbescheid oder bei der Klage, das kommt aber beides so gut wie nie vor bei dieser Abzocke).

Alles, was man grundsätzlich wissen muss:

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Normalerweise könnte man sich ganz gemütlich zurücklehnen. Nur, wenn man mit seinem Geschreibsel etwas falsch gemacht haben könnte, sollte man das prüfen lassen. Wir können und dürfen das aber hier nicht.


----------



## finchen (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Antwort auf meine Mitteilung an die mir bekannte Sparkasse ( Bankdaten in der Mahnung)



> Betrifft:Outlets.de
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr...,
> ...


----------



## sascha (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Hieraus ergibt sich für uns
> jedoch nach wie vor keine direkte Handhabung, die uns unserer vertraglichen Verpflichtungen zur
> Kontoführung entbinden würde.



Sowas ist in der Regel gefundenes Fressen für die örtliche Presse. Also: Einfach mal bei deiner Lokalzeitung anrufen, bzw. Fall per Mail schildern. Spätestens, wenn _die _ beim Vorstand anfragt, gehts in der Regel ganz schnell


----------



## Peter Scellyi (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi out there !  Habe auch gerade die "letzte Mahnung" von den Brüdern bekommen. Weder die im Mahnschreiben zitierte Rechnung, noch die Zahlungserinnerung habe ich vorher erhalten. Ich habe mich furchtbar erschreckt und habe gleich dort angerufen und aufklären wollen, dass ich sicher keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Sie haben das nichteimal angehört und auf die unbedingte Zahlungspflicht verwiesen. Ich kann mich mit Sicherheit erinnern, dass ich zwar das Anmeldeformular im Mai ausgefüllt aber nicht weggeschickt habe. Den Anmeldevorgang habe ich abgebrochen und trotzdem haben die alle meine Daten "gefischt". Habe einen Juristen in der Verwandschaft, der mich zunächst nicht nur beruhigt hat, sondern der mir auch diese www.-Adresse samt Stichwort "Internetabzocke" gab. Er kennt sich in der IT-Branche recht gut aus und meint, wenn er den Quelltext der outlet-homepage vom Mai 2009 erhalte, er den Betreibern (die heute mit zwei IP-Adressen arbeiten) einen echten Computerbetrug nachweisen könne. Auch sei die Justiz inzwischen bereits etwas sensibler geworden und wenn sich die Geschädigten entsprechend organisieren den Abzockern auch ein strafrechtlicher Riegel vorgeschoben werden könnte.  Peter  P.S. bin in Österreich zuhause - wer hat noch eine Rechnung/Mahnung bei abgebrochenem Anmeldevorgang erhalten ?


----------



## blowfish (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Sowas ist in der Regel gefundenes Fressen für die örtliche Presse.



Dem kann ich so nicht folgen. Eure Meinung ist doch auch, dass einer nicht als Betrüger bezeichnet werden darf, so lang das kein Richter festgestellt hat.
Ein Geldinstitut kann mit dem Geld auf einem Konto nicht nach gutdünken entscheiden. Sie können die Geschäftsbeziehung zu dem Kontoinhaber kündigen aber nicht über das Geld bestimmen.
Das kann dann wieder nur ein Gericht. Die frieren das Geld höchsten erst mal ein bis zum Abschluss eines Verfahrens.
Auch die Auskunft zum Kontoinhaber unterliegt dem Bankgeheimnis und kann nicht einfach so Preis gegeben werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Es geht nicht um das "Einfrieren" des Kontos, sondern es geht um die Kündigung des Kontos. Und dazu reicht bei Geschäftskonten die mit der Tätigkeit verbundene Rufschädigung für die Bank aus, damit der Bank eine Fortsetzung der Geschäftsbeziehung nicht mehr zumutbar ist. Dazu gibt es inzwischen Gerichtsurteile.


----------



## Peter Scellyi (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast bezahlt, das wars - mehr will der Anbieter nicht von dir! Ob ihm der Betrag auch zusteht, ist eine ganz andere Frage, nur zurück holen wirst du ihn wohl nicht können.



Ich denke schon! Es wurde ja niemandem eine schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt, in diesem Fall beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 3 Monate! Den Widerruf sollte Reducal jedenfalls vornehmen, sonst kommt ja jedenfalls nochmal die Rechnung für das zweite Vertragsjahr (nochmals EUR 96,-) ins Haus. Er wäre übrigens ein tatsächlich Geschädigter (für das strafrechtliche Tatbild des [.......]), der Großteil der Forenteilnehmer wird ja nicht zahlen, da ist ein allfälliger [.......] nur bis zum "Versuch" gelangt. - Peter -


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Peter Scellyi schrieb:


> Ich denke schon! Es wurde ja niemandem eine schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt, in diesem Fall beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 3 Monate!



Wie das?
Wenn eine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform dem Verbraucher nicht zugegangen ist, dann hat die Widerrufsfrist niemals zu laufen begonnen, und der Verbraucher hat ein quasi unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht.

Wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung zwar zugeht, aber erst nach Vertragsschluß, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 4 Wochen.

Vor der Frage, ob man überhaupt widerrufen muss, stellt sich erst einmal die Frage, ob überhaupt ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustandegekommen war. Bei Webseiten mit intransparenter Preisangabe ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## Peter Scellyi (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Annika Zare-Loetz schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...Die Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass ich ja auf den Link in der Mail geklickt habe und jetzt nicht mehr widersprechen könne....



Hast Du die Mail noch ?? Ich bin auf der Suche nach digitalen Beweismitteln, da mit 2 IP-Adressen arbeitet und der Link von der FreischaltEmail vielleicht auf die andere Homepage verweist. Meine eMail Adresse ist beim Forenbetreiber hinterlegt. - Peter -


----------



## Peter Scellyi (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin schon mehrmals auf solche seiten gekommen, sie schienen serioes aber dann pure abzocke.
> 1.) wenn die Mahnungen alle durch sind werden sie einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten,.
> gez RK



Ich weiss auch schon welchen: Katja G. (Nachname ist auch ein Vorname) Ich wette darauf EUR 10,- Wettet wer dagegen ? - Peter -


----------



## Peter Scellyi (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> Na klar haben die eine IP mit der du dich eingeloggt hast und womit daten uebermittelt worden sind, das ist aber auch alles.Sie koennen aber nicht durch den Computer schauen .
> 
> RK



Durch nicht, aber in (deinen Computer). Ich habe nämlich von einem Experten schon eine Erklärung bekommen, wie die zu meinen Formulardaten gekommen sein könnten, obwohl ich den Anmeldebutton gar nicht gedrückt habe und den Anmeldevorgang abbrach. Mit Java oder AktiveX  oder anderen Programmiertricks ist es jedenfalls möglich jeden Tastenanschlag oder den ganzen Formularinhalt unbemerkt zum Server zu holen, noch bevor der Anmeldebottom betätigt wird. Am einfachsten fur den Webpageprogrammierer wäre es gewesen beim Link auf die AGB's u.A. nicht nur den Link vom Browser ausführen zu lassen sondern dabei auch gleich schon den Formularinhalt an den Server zu übertragen. Eine Webpage kann im Quelltext jederzeit geändert werden, sodass mit Beginn der Inkassowelle sich der Quelltext von outlets.de (der ja vom Browser in deinem PC ausgeführt wird) wahrscheinlich auch geändert hat, - Peter -


----------



## Peter Scellyi (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein feiner Anwalt zu sein.



Und von schriftlicher Widerrufsbelehrung hat er noch nichts gehört ? - Peter -


----------



## Peter Scellyi (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Wenn eine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform dem Verbraucher nicht zugegangen ist, dann hat die Widerrufsfrist niemals zu laufen begonnen, und der Verbraucher hat ein quasi unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht.
> 
> Wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung zwar zugeht, aber erst nach Vertragsschluß, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 4 Wochen.
> ...



Huuups! Andere Länder, andere Sitten. In Österreich: Mindestens 7 Werktage nach "schriftlicher" Widerrufsbelehrung (auf Datenträger z.B. CD reicht, eMail reicht nicht), längstens aber 3 Monate, die EU wollte das so (Fernabsatzrichtlinie in AT KSchG aufgenommen). - Peter -


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn aber über die Kostenpflicht nicht sofort erkennbar aufgeklärt wird, dann kommt auch in Österreich kein entgeltpflichtiger Vertrag zustande. Wenn es aber schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch nichts zu widerrufen.


----------



## Peppi7 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo ihr Lieben...

Verfolge eure Beiträge nun schon seit ein paar Wochen... Auch ich bin reingefallen... Oder halt... Eigentlich nicht... Ich habe nämlich fristgerecht einen Widerruf versendet... Der wurde natürlich nicht akzeptiert... Warum weiß wahrscheinlich nur der liebe Gott... 
Hier alao mein Tipp an alle Verzweifelten:

1. Auf Mails nicht reagieren, am besten die Mails von denen blocken!
2. Falls ihr ein Schreiben (Mahnung etc) per Post erhaltet: *Auf gar keinen Fall öffnen*!! Einfach eure Adresse durchstreichen und auf den Brief notieren: *Empfänger unbekannt verzogen; an den Absender zurück.* Und dann das Ganze einfach wieder in einen Postkasten stecken...

Das gilt auch, falls es wirklich eure richtige Adresse ist!!! 
So kann gar nix passieren und weitere Schreiben werden auch mit Sicherheit nicht folgen:-p

Funktioniert super!!!


----------



## MAN-Marc (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Moin Moin,
ich bin auch in die selbe Falle getappt.Dank des Forums hier gehe ich das aber ganz gelassen an und warte mal ab .
Desweitern habe ich ja nunmal folgene Mail bekommen wie alle anderen auch.Nur das was ich rot Makiert habe ist evtl ja wichtig .. weil ich habe Datenbank bei Outlets.de nämlich um ..Uhr aktiviert und da da ja die Uhrzeit fehlt kann das also garnicht passiert sein.Evtl konnt ich ja auch helfen zur beruhigung 


bis dahin Marc

[ edit]


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Was dort steht ist so unwichtig wie die Fallrichtung  des Sack Reis vom Bauern Xin Ho in China 

Lies die Vorgängerpostings, es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut.


----------



## johe (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ja hallo,
Kann mir auch jemand helfen? Ich habe mich auch auf dieser lustigen Seite oulets. de angemeldet, und habe laut euren Tipps nichts getan" laut einzahlungen".
Aber heute kam der erste Brief(mit 5euro Mahnung natürlich), und meine Mutter hat ihn unabsichtlich geöffnet. D.h mit rückschicken mit Name ist unbekannt geht nicht mehr?
was soll ich jetzt tun?
Bin verzeifelt, bitte hilfe!!?!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



johe schrieb:


> Aber heute kam der erste Brief(mit 5euro Mahnung natürlich),
> was soll ich jetzt tun?


Habt ihr keinen Papiermüllcontainer?


----------



## johe (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Habt ihr keinen Papiermüllcontainer?




Ich hab jetzt die letzten kommentare gelesen, und hätte noch ein Frage?
Soll ich jetzt Wiederspruch einlegen oder gar nix tun ?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



johe schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt Wiederspruch einlegen oder gar nix tun ?


Das ist im Grunde ziemlich egal. Wenn es dem  Seelenfrieden was bringt, kann man *wider*sprechen
 ( ohne e ).  Die Belästigung kann allerdings sogar steigen damit. Rechtlich ist es überflüssig 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Teleton schrieb:


> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> Seufz, ich habe es befürchtet. Ist schnurz, solange die Anfechtung drin ist. Den Rest könnte man ja - siehe oben - nachreichen, falls es zu einem Prozess käme. Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Musterbriefe - wer unbedingt einen schicken will - gibt es übrigens zum kostenlosen Download hier.


----------



## johe (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist im Grunde ziemlich egal. Wenn es dem  Seelenfrieden was bringt, kann man *wider*sprechen
> ( ohne e ).  Die Belästigung kann allerdings sogar steigen damit. Rechtlich ist es überflüssig
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



D.h ich mache gar nix! Und das Problem löst sich von selber!
Danke!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



johe schrieb:


> Und das Problem löst sich von selber!



Nicht nervös werden, wenn weiterer  Mahnmüll eintrudelt. 
Nimm´s gelassen >>  Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## finchen (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auch ich hatte heut die "letzte Mahnung" im Hausbriefkasten.
Letzte Mahnung, wohl damit der Druck grösser wird fett schwarz geschrieben für alle lesbar aussen auf dem Kuvert.

Ich hab "Empfänger unbekannt verzogen" draufgeschrieben und das Ding ungeöffnet wieder zur retoure in den Postbriefkasten geworfen.

Das lustige..in meiner Mail gestern stand auch bereits "letzte Mahnung",zahlbar bis zum 22.12....
Heut ist aber erst der 17.

Also wird da "frei nach Schnauze" Post mit Mahnungen rausgehauen.

Bei mir beissen die sich da die Zähne aus..ich zahl da keinen Pfennig und sitz den Mist aus.


----------



## eiwodenn (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ob Widerspruch oder nich, die Schreiben bleiben die selben. Wenn du Widerspruch einlegst, dann sagen sie dir das das nict gelten würde. Machst du es nicht, dann berufen sie sich auf den fehlenden Widerspruch.

Hab heute nämlich netten Konatkt zu Online-Downloaden.de gehabt. Selbes Spiel, gleiche Masche. :roll:


----------



## archi1942 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Ihr Leidensgenossen.
Heute habe ich von Herrn [ edit]  seiner derzeitigen Bank (Spark. Offenbach Rechtsabt.) ein Schreiben bekommen mit dem Wortlaut: "Selbstverständlich distanzieren wir uns von den betrügerischen Handlungen,wie dies bei sog. Abofallen im Internet der Fall ist. Uns ist die Rechtssprechung, die zu Internetfallen ergangen ist bekannt. Hieraus ergibt sich für uns jedoch nach wie vor keine direkte Handhabung, die uns unser vertraglichen Verpflichtung zur Kontoführung entbinden würde. Wir verfolgen insoweit die weitere Entwicklung in der Rechtssprechung."
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Jedenfalls ließt man aus ganzenn Schreiben,
die möchten den bei uns auch so "beliebten" Herrn [ edit]  loswerden, wissen nur nicht wie.
archi1942:scherzkeks::wall:

_Modinfo_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## eiwodenn (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Seh ich anders. Die erhalten Geld dafür, ergo behalen sie diese Kunden solange denen kein Betrug nachgewiesen wird. Spricht deutlich für die Sparkasse


----------



## finchen (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Gleiche Antwort von gleicher Bank hatte ich gestern hier reinkopiert.
Das die den T.F. so gern loswerden möchten,erkenn ich da nicht wirklich.
Wenn es denn so wäre, gäbe es da nämlich Mittel und Wege.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



eiwodenn schrieb:


> Spricht deutlich für die Sparkasse


Eher dagegen und auch gegen deine Sichtweise.
Andere  Banken  handeln ( in ihrem eigenen Interesse) verbraucherorientierter


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das "Einfrieren" des Kontos, sondern es geht um die Kündigung des Kontos. Und dazu reicht bei Geschäftskonten die mit der Tätigkeit verbundene Rufschädigung für die Bank aus, damit der Bank eine Fortsetzung der Geschäftsbeziehung nicht mehr zumutbar ist. Dazu gibt es inzwischen Gerichtsurteile.


----------



## archi1942 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Dazu noch folgendes. Im Falle der Abzockerfirma "drive2u" Herrn F.D.. haben wir es erreicht, das ihn die Münchner Bank weggelobt hat, weil die ihren guten Ruf gefolgt sind. Nun verfolgen wir ihn über seine Paffenhofer Bank. Auch der Bankchef wirft schon langsam das Handtuch bei solch vielen Beschwerden gegen seinen "Abzock Geschäftsmann  F.D.."
Seriöse Banken distanzieren sich von solchen Gangstern. Ihr Ruf ist wichtiger wie Geldverdienen. 
arch1942


----------



## eiwodenn (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Eher dagegen und auch gegen deine Sichtweise.
> Andere  Banken  handeln ( in ihrem eigenen Interesse) verbraucherorientierter



Das war auch ziemlich ironisch gemeint.
Und wie Verbraucherorientiert sie arbeitn, hat ja grade mal wieder ein großer Test bezüglich Anlagen gezeigt...


----------



## a-ha (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute

Hatte am Dienstag auch so eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung über 96€ :wall: bekommen.Zuerst wusste ich nicht wie mir das passieren konnte,aber
eins weiß ich,da stand nichts über kosten.Egal,den Link in der Aktivierungmail hab ich auch nicht aktiviert,denn da habe ich gemerkt das
diese abzocker Geld dafür wollen.Weiter werde ich auch nichts unternehmen bis ich nicht ein schreiben vom Gericht bekomme.
Dann werde ich ein Anwalt einschalten und dann sehen wir weiter.
Weiter möchte ich allen danken die hier aktiv mitmachen es hilft einem,
man weiß man ist nicht allein.
Danke.:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



a-ha schrieb:


> Weiter werde ich auch nichts unternehmen


weise Entscheidung


a-ha schrieb:


> bis ich nicht ein schreiben vom Gericht bekomme.
> Dann werde ich ein Anwalt einschalten und dann sehen wir weiter.


Falls dieser unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte ( vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher)  sollte man in der Lage sein auch ohne  anwaltliche Hilfe ein Kreuzchen zu machen  und  zum nächsten Postamt zu gehen 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## monemaus (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo also ich habe heute einen Brief bekommen mit einem Erlagschein und als Überschrift Letze Mahnung.

Erlich gesagt musst ich schon mal schlucken, denn dieser Brief wirkt schon "sehr betrohlich". 
Ich habe nach Erhalt der ersten Mail ein Mail geschrieben, in dem ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht bestehe. Auf diese habe ich nie eine Antwort bekommen.
Hat jemand von euch auch schon einen Brief bekommen?

Und wie denkt Ihr über die Drohungen? Glaubt Ihr wenn ich das nicht zahle, lassen die mich mal in Ruhe?
Ich hab nämlich wirklich keine Lust, dass irgendwer von denen mal an meine Tür klopft.

Bitte dringenst um Rat!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



monemaus schrieb:


> Und wie denkt Ihr über die Drohungen?


Müll


monemaus schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr wenn ich das nicht zahle, lassen die mich mal in Ruhe?


Ja, aber vorher kommt das hier Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V. 



monemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab nämlich wirklich keine Lust, dass irgendwer von denen mal an meine Tür klopft.


Du siehst zuviel schlechte Pseudo-Gerichts Serien im Privat-TV. Schreib nicht solchen Unfug.

Ansonsten ware es sinnvoll erstmal den Thread zu lesen, bevor du das nächste Mal posten willst


----------



## monemaus (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das war nicht so gemeint mit dem an die Tür kopfen. 

War noch nie in einem Forum
also hab ich keine Ahnung was ein Thread ist.
Aber danke für dir schnelle Antwort.


----------



## malerei (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen, auch ich bin in die Falle gegangen nur ich hatte die Anmeldung noch nicht einmal abgeschlossen. Kurz vor dem abschicken hatte ich (ganz klein und unauffällig) rechts unterhalb des Senden Kästchen gesehen das diese Seite Kostenpflichtig ist und die Anmeldung abgebrochen. Trotzdem erhielt ich die Bestätigung meiner Anmeldung mit der Aufforderung den Jahresbertag in Höhe von 96,-€ zu zahlen.
Ich habe von meinem Wiederspruchsrecht gebrauch gemacht. Einige Tage später erhielt ich eine Mail das mein Wiederspruch zu spät bzw. ungültig sei. Diese Mails habe ich vorsichtshalber ausgedruckt. Gestern kam nun die nächste Zahlungsaufforderung der ich auch wiedersprochen habe und den Vertrag bestritten habe. Mal sehen wie weit die noch gehen. Ich zahle jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



malerei schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie weit die noch gehen.


Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.



malerei schrieb:


> Ich zahle jedenfalls nicht.


:dafuer:


----------



## Ziege (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo. Ich bin auch am 24.10.09 auf diese Internetseite reingefallen. Habe noch am gleichen Tag mein Widerspruchsrecht in Anspruch genommen und außerdem meinen Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort an die Firma geschickt. Erste Reaktion dieser " Firma " kam am 02.11.09,also noch innerhalb der 14 tägigen Widerspruchzeit,ich hätte auf meinen Widerspruch verzichtet,die Frist sei abgelaufen und somit müßte ich 96€ zahlen. Ich habe dann auf meine e-Mail und mein Einschreiben,das von einem Mitarbeiter der Firma per Unterschrift bestätigt wurde,hingewiesen. Einen Tag später hat man mir meine "Kündigung" per e-Mail zu geschickt. Dachte nun ist ja alles gut,leider nicht. 1 Woche später wurde ich  nochmals zur Zahlung aufgefordert. Habe dann wieder hingemailt,zum 2ten Mal meine Kündigung bestätigt bekommen. Am 18.12.09 hatte ich dann " Die letzte Mahnung " im Briefkasten. Ich empfinde diesen Vorgang als Nötigung und Betrug meiner Person gegenüber. Ich überlege mir einen Anwalt einzuschalten und Strafanzeige zu stellen.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Strafanzeigen gegen Nutzlos-Abzocker werden von den Staatsanwälten reihenweise eingestellt.

Deutsche Staatsanwälte haben keine Lust auf die Strafverfolgung solcher aufwändiger Massenverfahren. Daher stellen sie die ein, unter dem zweifelhaften Argument, ein Betrugsvorsatz sei nicht nachzuweisen.

Zwar sei der Preishinweis verschleiert und könne leicht übersehen werden. Zivilrechtlich sei daher auch die Forderung nicht durchzusetzen. Aber ein Vorsatz, dass der Preishinweis unter Täuschungsabsicht so gestaltet worden ist, sei nicht nachweisbar. Es sei die Variante denkbar, dass der Anbieter es zwar versucht habe, einen gut sichtbaren Preishinweis zu gestalten, dass er es aber leider einfach nicht besser hinbekommen habe.

Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern führen zu nichts. Genauso gut kann man versuchen, einer Parkuhr die Integralrechnung zu erklären.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## archi1942 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Richtig, manchmal habe ich das Gefühl diese Abzocker sponsern bei der
Staatsanwaltschaft die Weihnachtsfeiern o.ä. so wie man sich allen Abzockern gegenüber verhällt ist doch schon erstaunlich.
Aber wie schon erwähnt Ruhe bewahren und Geld lieber für Weihnachts-
geschenke ausgeben oder Winterurlaub. Mit Sicherheit sinnvoller. Man sollte Verbrecher nicht noch unterstützen sonst glauben die es ist richtig
wie die an anderer Leute Geld kommen. Wer Charakter hat würde sich mit
solch schmutzigem Geld nicht abgeben.


----------



## a-ha (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo Ziege,
Warum machst du Dir soviel sorgen,las mal die schreiben,Papier ist ja bekanntlich geduldig.Oder?Reagiere gar nicht drauf,ich denke es spart zeit und Nerven.
Und überhaupt es kommen die Weihnachten, bestimmt hast Du was besseres zu tun 
wie den Müll von denen reinzuziehen.
In diesem sinne Frohe Weinachten


----------



## Ziege (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo a-ha. Im Grund haste Recht. Ich habe ja 2 Kündigungen von dieser dubiosen Firma bekommen,also was soll schon passieren ? Die können sich den :wall: einrennen. Ich wünsche auch frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## fritzill (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo bezugnehmend auf deinen Beitrag und den rat eines Anwaltes frage ich ob du outlets.de das so geschrieben hast und was draus geworden ist? Mir ist jetzt nämlich da Gleiche wie vielen anderen passiert.
Viele Grüße Caro


----------



## Ziege (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Fritzill. Genauso habe ich es geschrieben. Heute ist dann auch meine "Letzte Mahnungszahlungsfrist" abgelaufen. Ich werde abwarten was passiert.


----------



## fritzill (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke für deine Antwort!
Was droht man dir denn jetzt an und wie reagierst du?
Kannst du eventuell Antwort geben, wie es bei dir weitergeht und wie du dich fühlst?
Ich hab nämlich ziemlich die Hosen voll und weiß nicht recht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



fritzill schrieb:


> Ich hab nämlich ziemlich die Hosen voll und weiß nicht recht was ich machen soll.


Vor wem? Vor den Nutzlosbanditen? Mensch, bleib cool! Es ist ja bekannt, dass die Nutzlosen alle eine große Schnauze haben, aber mehr als drohen ist nicht!

Hunde, die bellen, beißen ja bekanntlich nicht! Die wollen nur spielen.
Und wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld für wichtigere Dinge ausgeben.

Übrigens: Die Betreiber dieser Seite haben ja erst eine Klatsche eingesteckt!

Und der Strohmann-Cheffe dieses Ladens ist ja auch bereits bei der Justiz bekannt!


----------



## Ziege (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Fritzill. Mir drohte man auch mit negativen Schufa Eintrag und Inkassobüros. Aber dank dieser vielen Leute hier bei computerbetrug.de habe ich keineswegs die Hose voll.Alles was die Firma mir schreibt und bewahre ich auf,aber nur darum,weil,falls mir mal das Toilettenpapier ausgehen sollte habe etwas womit ich mir den A..... säubern kann.Also mache dir keine Gedanken. Wünsche dir ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## archi1942 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Ziege!
Endlich hast Du die richtige Einstellung über diesen[.........]
Das die das immer wieder schaffen, die Menschen zu verunsichern? Wir
sollten mal Knüppel nehmen und bei solchen Leute bangemachern die Prügelstrafe wieder einführen. Für mich wäre jeder Schlag denen auf den
Kopf eine Genugtuung. Allen trotzdem Frohes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest.
Bitte keine Gedanken über Weihnachten und Sylvester über diese [..........].


----------



## finchen (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auch ich wünsche allen hier Beteiligten ein friedvolles und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.
Lasst euch das Fest nicht durch Angst oder ähnliches verderben..wir stehn hier alle auf der sicheren Seite.

Jeder der sich nicht verunsichern lässt und nicht zahlt rückt den Herrn T...näher mit dem Rücken zur Wand.

Also standhaft bleiben und sich zur Not hier nochmal Hilfe oder Rat holen.

Liebe Grüße
B.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



finchen schrieb:


> Herrn T...


Herrn T.? oder doch Herrn F.? oder gar Herrn A.? oder der BigBoss des Ladens, Herr B. aus U. ? :unzufrieden:


----------



## sportchick83 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade die ausführlichen Beiträge zum Thema outlets.de gelesen und bin entsetzt.
Da ich viel mit dem Internet zu tun habe, bin ich immer vorsichtig wenn man irgendwo persönliche Daten eingeben muss.
Leider ist meine Mutter auf outlets.de reingefallen, da sich leider nicht so vorsichtig ist.
Nachdem die zweite Mahnung kam, hat sie leider die erste Rate überwiesen. Absoluter Fehler wie ich jetzt feststellen muss. Aber gut, nun nicht mehr zu ändern.
Sie hat die gleichen Mails wie hier beschrieben erhalten. Auch eine Anmeldebestätigung konnte ich in ihren Mails nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da die Anmeldung bereits im September erfolgt sein soll...
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.
Was kann man im Nachhinein tun um nicht im nächsten Jahr die zweite Rate bezahlen zu müssen? Lieber still halten oder doch Kündigung vorzeitig schicken?
Gibt es noch jemanden in dieser Situation? Hat man eine Chance auch die ersten 96 EUR wiederzubekommen? (wahrscheinlich schwierig...9
Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## webwatcher (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



sportchick83 schrieb:


> Was kann man im Nachhinein tun um nicht im nächsten Jahr die zweite Rate bezahlen zu müssen?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## sportchick83 (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Vielen lieben Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort !


----------



## HerrBastian (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Man kann auch selber Anzeige wegen "arglistiger Täuschung" machen. Der werte Herr Outlets steht bei der Justiz schon mächtig in der Kreide, und je mehr Leute nicht zahlen und dagegen vorgehen desto schlechter wird es letztlich um seine Praktiken bestellt sein. Am liebsten würde ich langsam mal hören dass der nette Onkel ein paar Jahre durch die berühmten Gitterstäbe schaut! Und das von innen .... :-D


----------



## HerrBastian (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Ziege schrieb:


> Hallo Fritzill. Mir drohte man auch mit negativen Schufa Eintrag und Inkassobüros. Aber dank dieser vielen Leute hier bei computerbetrug.de habe ich keineswegs die Hose voll.Alles was die Firma mir schreibt und bewahre ich auf,aber nur darum,weil,falls mir mal das Toilettenpapier ausgehen sollte habe etwas womit ich mir den A..... säubern kann.Also mache dir keine Gedanken. Wünsche dir ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.



Wäre ganz gut wenn jede/r der/die eine Drohung von outlets.de bekommt negativ in die SCHUFA eingetragen zu werden dies mit dem Hinweis auf "Amtsgericht Halle, Beschluss v. 09.12.2009 - Az. 105 C 4636/09" an das Amtsgericht weiterleitet.


----------



## Ziege (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Herr Bastian. Werde gleich mal nachschauen ob ich die " Letzte Mahnung " in der der negative Schufaeintrag angedroht wird noch im PC habe. Kann ich dann ja weiterleiten.


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> Wäre ganz gut wenn jede/r der/die eine Drohung von outlets.de bekommt negativ in die SCHUFA eingetragen zu werden dies mit dem Hinweis auf "Amtsgericht Halle, Beschluss v. 09.12.2009 - Az. 105 C 4636/09" an das Amtsgericht weiterleitet.


Wozu? Die Entscheidung gilt nur zwischen den beiden Prozessparteien. Was soll das arme (Zivil)gericht mit den ganzen Unterlagen? 
Spannend wäre nur selber gerichtlich Ansprüche geltend zu machen.


----------



## HerrBastian (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wozu? Die Entscheidung gilt nur zwischen den beiden Prozessparteien. Was soll das arme (Zivil)gericht mit den ganzen Unterlagen?
> Spannend wäre nur selber gerichtlich Ansprüche geltend zu machen.



Sicherlich, doch die Konsequenz daraus ist eindeutig. Letztlich ist es somit der IContent GmbH indirekt verboten worden generell mit Einträgen in der SCHUFA etc. zu drohen. Macht nun jede/r welche/r mit einem SCHUFA-Eintrag gedroht wurde Anzeige gegen IContent oder zumindest auf die Drohung aufmerksam dient dies ganz sicher der Sache. Irgendwann ist dann das Maß voll und es kommt zu einem grundsätzlichen Urteil bezüglich solcher Seiten im INet.


----------



## HerrBastian (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wozu? Die Entscheidung gilt nur zwischen den beiden Prozessparteien. Was soll das arme (Zivil)gericht mit den ganzen Unterlagen?
> Spannend wäre nur selber gerichtlich Ansprüche geltend zu machen.



Das Amtsgericht nimmt alle Eingänge zu Protokoll. Ab einer bestimmten Menge von Eingängen zu dem gleichen Thema nimmt das Amtsgericht ein Verfahren auf, dazu sind die verpflichtet. Oder man macht Anzeige gegen IContent bei der Polizei, z.b. wegen Belästigung, arglistiger Täuschung, Betrug usw. Ne Anzeige kostet 0 Cent, kann sogar online gemacht werden und wird umso grössere Folgen für IContent haben je öfter dies passiert!

Diese Leute können nur durch einen eindeutigen Gerichtsentscheid gestoppt werden. Zudem müsste ein Gerichtsentscheid erwirkt werden dass alle kostenpflichtigen Websiten einen papierschriftlichen Vertrag mit dem angeblichen Kunden abschließen MÜSSEN. Dann wäre Schluss mit dem Betrugskram!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Der Wunsch ist hier Vater Deines Gedankens. Das Problem ist aber: angesichts des verhaltenen Engagements deutscher Staatsanwälte gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität sind die Erfolgschancen von Strafverfahren in solchen Sachen sehr gering. Die werden auf den zivilrechtlichen Unterlassungsanspruch verweisen. Den muss aber jeder für sich selbst geltend machen.



			
				HerrBastian schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem müsste ein Gerichtsentscheid erwirkt werden dass alle kostenpflichtigen Websiten einen papierschriftlichen Vertrag mit dem angeblichen Kunden abschließen MÜSSEN.



Das ginge nicht "per Gerichtsentscheid", sondern dazu müsste man das BGB umkrempeln und die Vertragsfreiheit (Formfreiheit!) über den Haufen werfen.

Ist weder durchsetzbar noch notwendig. Viel wichtiger wäre ein Verhaltenskodex für Inkassobüros, wie er überall im Ausland gilt, nur in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre ein Verhaltenskodex für Inkassobüros, wie er überall im Ausland gilt, nur in Deutschland nicht.


Nicht zu vergessen skrupellose Anwälte, gegen die für ihre an Erpressung grenzenden Mahndrohungen
 de  facto keinerlei Sanktionen   weder staatlich  noch von ihren "Amtsbüdern"  erfolgen.


----------



## HerrBastian (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Da gibt es doch diese Geschichte mit der Kanzlei Richter und Content Services Limited. Ich denke für Betroffene welche den Rechtsweg beschreiten wollen oder sogar müssen wäre die Kanzlei Richter geignet!


----------



## a-ha (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Habe heute Abend ihren Beitrag gelesen ,finde ich Klasse.
Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## HerrBastian (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Wunsch ist hier Vater Deines Gedankens. Das Problem ist aber: angesichts des verhaltenen Engagements deutscher Staatsanwälte gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität sind die Erfolgschancen von Strafverfahren in solchen Sachen sehr gering. Die werden auf den zivilrechtlichen Unterlassungsanspruch verweisen. Den muss aber jeder für sich selbst geltend machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau!
Verträge müssen grade nun im Internetzeitalter einer bestimmten Form bedürfen. Und zwar ganz genau der eindeutig unterzeichneten papierschriftlichen Form. Damit wäre das Thema Internetbetrug völlig vom Tisch!

Zudem müssten gesetzliche Vorschriften erlassen werden wie der Zugang zu einer kostenpflichtigen Seite auszusehen hat. Etwa müssten bevor man aus der Anmeldeschiene landet zig Hinweise gegeben werden dass es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Angelegenheit handelt. Man könnte Betreiber verpflichten bestimmte Modi einzuhalten und den Kunden klarmachen dass wenn diese Modi nicht vorgefunden werden etwas nicht stimmt.

Diese Modi dürften vom Betreiber selber nicht beeinflussbar sein, da sie zuvor beantragt und z.b auf einem Server der Handelskammer oder watt weiss ich wo abgelegt sind. Würde man dies alles tun, insbesondere die papierschriftliche Form dann wäre das Spielchen komplett zuende .... :-D


----------



## felicitas (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo ich bin froh das ich euch gefunden habe! mir geht es genau wie euch. bin auch in die falle reingetappt. habe mich lange mit denen rumgestritten. habe angerufen, denen gemailt- alles umsonst!
habe viele mahnungen bekommen. dann habe ich die erste rate bezahlt. habe zeitgleich meine kündigung hin gemailt und um eine kündigungsbestätigung gebeten. aber leider keine reaktion!!!
das sind nur [........]. wie würdet ihr euch weiter verhalten??
bitte helft mir!!!
danke felicitas


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Bei Webseiten mit verstecktem Preishinweis kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstleistungsvertrag zustande. Wenn man unnötigerweise trotzdem zahlt, dann ist das halt im Rechtsirrtum passiert. Man muss zwar i.d.R. das Geld als Lehrgeld abschreiben, denn freiwillig wird der "Unternehmer" das nicht wieder rausrücken. Aber er kann aus der Tatsache der Zahlung jedenfalls keine weiteren Ansprüche herleiten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Weitere Brief- oder Mailfreundschaften werden zu nichts führen. Eher kann man einem Ochsen die Relativitätstheorie erklären.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



felicitas schrieb:


> ...dann habe ich die erste rate bezahlt.


Wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Eigenbeteiligung hast, würde ich dort mal nachfragen, ob die dir eine Deckungszusage erteilen. Dann könntest du einen (fachkundigen) Anwalt beauftragen, der dann evtl. eine Rückforderung des bereits gezahlten Betrages in die Wege leiten kann.

Ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung ist das Risiko zu groß.

Hier die Meinung der Verbraucherzentrale:
outlets.de: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Bezahlung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## fritzill (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn man aber als Betroffener ständig Mahnungen von Outlets.de bekommt und zu den 96€ nicht noch weitere Kosten entstehen lassen möchte, kann man glaub ich nicht so cool bleiben und solche Sprüche klopfen, oder hast du auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit outlets.de gemacht? Als Außenstehender sieht die Welt immer etwas anders aus!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:15:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:10:22 ----------

Wann bist du denn in denen ihre Falle getappt? Kannst du dich an ein Fenster mit klarem Hinweis auf Kostenpflichtigkeit neben der Anmeldemaske erinnern. Ich bin der Meinung, nachdem sich vielleicht in letzter Zeit die erfolglosen Widersprüche von Seiten der Abgezockten mehren, haben die jetzt so einen Hinweis auf ihre Seite eingefügt.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



fritzill schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, nachdem sich vielleicht in letzter Zeit die erfolglosen Widersprüche von Seiten der Abgezockten mehren, haben die jetzt so einen Hinweis auf ihre Seite eingefügt.


Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt und was für das Verstecken von Preisangaben gilt,
 gilt auch für jede andere relevante  Information: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

In Bezug auf Einschüchterungsfallen gibt es keine "Kosten".

Es gibt die fortdauernde Belästigung mit wachsenden Phantasieforderungen.

Bisher konnte eine solche Phantasieforderung nicht in einem einzigen Fall gerichtlich durchgesetzt werden.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## stro-mer (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

habe mich heute hier angemeldet, weil ich mich für das tolle Forum hier bedanken möchte. 

Auch ich bin auf diese Seite reingefallen. Der erste Schreck war ziemlich groß und ich habe gleich versucht im Netz Infos zu finden und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Habe mir dann alles in Ruhe durchgelesen und mich dann entspannt zurückgelehnt. Ich werde natürlich nichts bezahlen !!!!!
Warum auch ?
Und alle die dies hier lesen BITTE bleibt cool und zahlt nicht !  

Also vielen Dank den Admin's

Ein schönes frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen!!!

Grüße
stromer


----------



## felicitas (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo nico 1998
danke für deine antwort!!!!! darüber habe ich mich sehr gefreut.. DANKE!!!!
also denkst du ich soll die zweite rate nicht mehr zahlen?? das ware super ist eine ganz schöne stange geld. und ich bin sehr verweifelt. was rätst du mir soll ich tun. die " Firma" reagieren nicht auf meine bitte nach einer kündigungsbestätigung. danke für deine hilfe!!

mit freundlichen grüßen 
felicitas


----------



## fritzill (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Zahlen vielleicht, wiel man dir dein eventuelles Gegenargument auf den versteckten Preis widerlegt indem man dir mitteilt, dass der Hinweis auf Kostenpflichtigkeit neben der Anmeldemaske groß und deutlich steht?!


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



fritzill schrieb:


> dass der Hinweis auf Kostenpflichtigkeit neben der Anmeldemaske groß und deutlich steht?!


Von den Roßtäuschrtricks hast du noch nicht gelesen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Auf den Landingpages per Googleadsense steht nichts von Kostenpflichtigkeit 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

im übrigen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...rbraucherzentrale-warnt-vor-bezahlung-091122/


> outlets.de: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Bezahlung


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



fritzill schrieb:


> ... wiel man dir dein eventuelles Gegenargument auf den versteckten Preis widerlegt ...


Das ist bei Millionen von Betroffenen bis heute nicht in einem einzigen Fall möglich gewesen.

Das Schwachsinnige bei den Einschüchterungsfallen ist, dass es nicht einen realen Grund gibt, der Zahlungserpressung Folge zu leisten.

Die Leute machen sich selbst Angst vor Nichts. Die Geschäfte boomen prächtig.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ein Bekannter hat das ganze - wie so viele - reaktionslos ausgesessen. Und er konnte sein Geld behalten....


----------



## mimo1000 (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo,
mir ist es auch so ergangen wie euch, nun die letzte Mahnung per eMail.
Würde mich interessieren, was nun bei euch rausgekommen ist.
Ich bezahle auf keinen Fall und lass es drauf ankommen.

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr berichten könntet, was rausgekommen ist.

Danke

LG Mimo


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



mimo1000 schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn Ihr berichten könntet, was rausgekommen ist.



Das ist absolut vorauszusehen. Es wird beim üblichen Kasperletheater bleiben.

Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Meistens schläft die Kasperei nach 6-10 Mahnungen von selbst ein.


----------



## felicitas (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo mimo, danke für deine mail. halte dich natürlich auf den laufenden. melde dich auch mal wenn es bei dir was neues gibt.

lg felicitas


----------



## Rudolf1 (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Guten Tag,
auch mir ging es nicht anders als den vielen Menschen hier,
wollte am 5.9.2009 nach euner Couch suchen und hatte mich auch angemeldet, ohne zu sehen das diese Anmeldung kostenpflichtig ist.
Na ja vieleicht war ich zu doof das zu sehen.
Am 8.12.2009 bekam ich die erste Zahlungserinnerung und schrieb auf anraten meines Anwaltes ein kurzen Brief, das der geltende Anspruch unbegründet sei und ich im Falle weiterer Mahnungen ein Anwalt einschalte und mir bis 3.1.2010 dies zu bestätigen, das keine weitern Forderungen an mich zu stellen sind.
Am 06.01.2010 bekam ich nun die letzte Mahnung mit Zuschlag von insg. 101 €.
Jetzt warte ich mal ab was noch passiert, die können mich mal. so eine verdammte Abzocke, nur weil man sich informieren wollte.
Für weiter Infos Euere Seite aus bedanke ich mich im Vorraus.
LG
Rudolf1


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Rudolf1 schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich mal ab was noch passiert,


Stories zum Schmunzeln   Antispam e.V.

Wer sich ruhig verhält, kann sein Geld behalten. Niemand ist verpflichtet, sein Geld zum Fenster 
rauszuwerfen und dem kläffenden Köter  vom Nachbarn ein Leberwurstbrötchen zu spendieren


----------



## mimo1000 (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

genau einfach cool bleiben und nicht zahlen.
Ist eine Frechheit sondersgleichen-

und das mit der Kostenpflicht können sie ja nachträglich in die Seite
eingebaut haben, nachdem nun alles reklamiert


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



mimo1000 schrieb:


> und das mit der Kostenpflicht können sie ja nachträglich in die Seite
> eingebaut haben, nachdem nun alles reklamiert



nope, das funktioniert  anders >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## feuerwolf (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute, 
nachdem sich meine Frau anfangs Oktober bei Outlets.de angemeldet hat und ebenfalls Zahlungsaufforderung, Mahnung etc. bekam, will ich nun meine "Rangehensweise" an den Outlets.de hier kund tun.

Zusammenfassung: Wir haben direkt an den Herrn XXx  einen Brief(Einschreiben) geschrieben seitdem nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Die Kernaussagen des Briefes (2 Sätze)sollten sein: 
war nie auf der seite XXX;
habe keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen;
mir unbekannt woher sie unsere Daten haben und aufforderung zum köschen selbiger;
Anzeige wegen des Herrn xxx versuchten Betruges;


Notizen.:
In der Tat wechselt die IP bei jedem einloggen ins WWW und der Internetanbieter wird sicher niemanden Daten zur verfügung stellen. Deren Serverlogfiles sind Müll. Also nicht beeindrucken lassen.Drohung ist Nonsens


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



feuerwolf schrieb:


> In der Tat wechselt die IP bei jedem einloggen ins WWW und der Internetanbieter wird sicher niemanden Daten zur verfügung stellen. Deren Serverlogfiles sind Müll. Also nicht beeindrucken lassen.Drohung ist Nonsens


Das predigen wir schon länger ( um genau zu sein seit fast vier Jahren )
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



feuerwolf schrieb:


> nachdem sich meine Frau anfangs Oktober bei Outlets.de angemeldet hat ...
> Die Kernaussagen des Briefes (2 Sätze)sollten sein:
> war nie auf der seite XXX;
> ...
> mir unbekannt woher sie unsere Daten haben und aufforderung zum köschen selbiger;


Hinsichtlich der für die Anbieter schlechten Beweissituation hast Du recht, es ist jedoch nicht notwendig und ratsam unwahre Tatsachen zu behaupten. Diese Methoden kann man getrost der Gegenseite überlassen. Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...eren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html#post285180


----------



## jessi84 (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,mensch ich bin ja so froh das ich nicht die Einzigste bin die es getroffen hat.Bei mir genau das selbe mit dem Outlets.de. Ich habe die Zahlungsaufforderung auch erst bemerckt als ich angemeldet war. Dann habe ich sofort am gleichen Tag per email gekündigt und per Einschreiben schriftlich per Post. Trotzdem bekomme ich emails mit Zahlungsaufforderungen und heute schriftlich den ersten Brief. Meine Kündigung wurde nach 3maligem Emailschreiben beantwortet mit ja meine Kündigung wäre zum 31.01.2011 wirksam?????Habe mich am 4.12 an-und gekündigt????Ich bin auch ratlos was ich tuen soll habe ich einen Fehler gemacht??Man kommt bei der Hotline ja auch nicht durch??Hiiiilfffe Was sagt ihr:wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:33:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:29:35 ----------

He bei mir genau das gleiche habe heute auch einen Brief bekommen mit letzter Mahnung


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



jessi84 schrieb:


> Hiiiilfffe Was sagt ihr:wall:



"Lujah, sog i." 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ_l2qA5bj0"]YouTube- Ein mÃ¼nchner im Himmel[/ame] :scherzkeks:

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## finchen (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auf die Emails reagierte ich nicht..hab sie aber abgespeichert.
Zudem hab ich die Bank (Angabe auf den Emails und den Briefen) über die Vorgehensweise informiert und auch Antwort bekommen.

Den Brief im Hausbriefkasten habe ich ungeöffnet mit dem Vermerk "Empfänger unbekannt verzogen" wieder in der Postbriefkasten zur Zurücksendung gesteckt.

Bisher hab ich seitdem Ruhe."klopf auf Holz".

Macht euch nicht verrückt!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## saskiame (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Guten morgen!!
oh man ihr macht mir alle ganz schön mut...ich bin auch dummerweise auf diese seite gegangen und hab mich angemeldet.....habe aber wie so viele menschen nichts von den kosten gesehen bzw gelesen....ansonsten hätte ich mich da ja wohl kaum angemeldet.....
naja auf jedenfall habe ich heute einen brief mit letzter mahnng bekommen.....
bisschen muffensausen habe ich ja,da ich nur azubi bin.....
hat jemand schon so einen brief bekommen und weiß wie es danach weiter geht???
lg saskiame


----------



## blowfish (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> ...hat jemand schon so einen brief bekommen und weiß wie es danach weiter geht???
> lg saskiame



Einer? 
Bei 300 Post auf dieser Seite haben den schon viele bekommen. Und wie es weiter geht, siehst du in dem Post von Antiscammer. (Kalletaler Dreieck)
Nur mal ein wenig lesen in diesem Fred.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> hat jemand schon so einen brief bekommen


zigtausende 


saskiame schrieb:


> und weiß wie es danach weiter geht???


Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> bisschen muffensausen habe ich ja,da ich nur azubi bin.....


Forget it:


> Behauptet wird, der Verbraucher habe ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abgeschlossen, das 12 x 8 Euro = 96 Euro kosten soll. Bei einer angeblich vereinbarten Vertragslaufzeit von zwei Jahren macht das insgesamt 192 Euro. *Eine schöne Stange Geld - die nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen allerdings auf keinen Fall gezahlt werden sollte*.


 
outlets.de: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Bezahlung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

....und dieses "Projekt" betrieb der "justizbekannte" Bursche zuvor:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...htig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich-14.html#post301858


----------



## Katzenfrau (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass über google die Seite von Outlets.de
seit dieser Woche ganz offen als Premium und kostenpflichtig beschrieben wird? Ich bin selbst Ende November auf diese Seite "reingefallen" und bin
z.Zt. bei der 1. Mahnung. Habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Er will auf die Mahnung schriftlich reagieren und Outlet auffordern, nur noch über ihn den
Schriftverkehr zu führen. Bin ja mal gespannt.... Ich wollte mich noch bei allen hier im Forum bedanken, wollte schon die Rechnung bezahlen.


----------



## mimo1000 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
ja nun heisst es auf einmal "kostenpflichtig" und so werden die Leute vera****
Du gibst noch Geld für einen Rechtsanwalt aus,
das würde ich nicht machen.
Bei sovielen Fällen ist doch eindeutig Betrug ersichtlich.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Katzenfrau schrieb:


> Habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Er will auf die Mahnung schriftlich
> reagieren und Outlet auffordern, nur noch über ihn den Schriftverkehr zu führen.


Wozu? Der Anwalt wird auch nicht mehr wissen  als das hier ( wenn er sich
 wirklich in Nutzlosabzocke auskennt)  und hier  gibt es die Auskunft  gratis:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Tpp: Gib ihm den Link, damit es sich schlau  macht 

PS: Schreibseln  ist ziemlich contraproduktiv...


----------



## Katzenfrau (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Warten wir es ab. Es soll ja nicht heißen, dass ich diesem Forum nicht vertraue. Werde weiter berichten und auch eure Erfahrungen lesen.


----------



## annette granderson (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



anni schrieb:


> hallo, kannst du mir einen rat geben? ich bin sehr verzweifelt
> danke


 

Liebe Anni...

Wir beide sitzen "im gleichen Boot" baby...but...I have  GOOD NEWS: stopp deine Verzweiflung....hier kommt Rat my darling:

http://forum.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/abzocke-outlets-de_57598-2.html

Wenn du dies gesehen hast, bist du (so wie ich) beruhigt und wir sollten uns verbünen und denen Gaunern einen "bösen" Brief formulieren (wenn nötig auf slowakisch)-smile- (bin translator) Denen werden wir das Handwerk legen baby !

Gemeinsam sind wir stark..also kontaktiere mich und wir werden "Das Boot schon schaukeln"...-smile- Hier my email-adr.:
[...]
Freue mich auf deine Rückmeldung und sende dir erleichterte Grüße aus Trier....Annette**

_[Mailadresse entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## HerrBastian (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Katzenfrau schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass über google die Seite von Outlets.de
> seit dieser Woche ganz offen als Premium und kostenpflichtig beschrieben wird? Ich bin selbst Ende November auf diese Seite "reingefallen" und bin
> z.Zt. bei der 1. Mahnung. Habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Er will auf die Mahnung schriftlich reagieren und Outlet auffordern, nur noch über ihn den
> Schriftverkehr zu führen. Bin ja mal gespannt.... Ich wollte mich noch bei allen hier im Forum bedanken, wollte schon die Rechnung bezahlen.



Die Seite outlets.de wurde im nachhinein geändert usw.. Diese Hinweise gab es als ich mich anmeldete ganz sicher NICHT. Ich baue selber Websiten, und man kann eine Website in 5 Minuten völlig abändern. Daher halte ich Geschäfte übers Net ohnehin insgesamt für wackelig.

Bei dieser "Firma" hier handelt es sich ganz gewiss um [ edit] . Das ist auch der Justiz bekannt. NIEMAND meldet sich auf dieser Website outlets.de an, denn NIEMAND zahlt dafür mal zu schauen ob man nen preiswertes TV bekommt 2 Jahre 96 Euro pro Jahr. Wenn die von IContent also den Preis deutlich zu erkennen geben, haben sie nur noch null Anmeldungen.

Je mehr Leute Anzeige gegen IContent GmbH machen umso besser. Die haben den Preis nachträglich eingebaut, und das auch nur ganz klein. Denn so bekommen sie weitere Anmeldungen und zudem kann so bereits angemeldeten Opfern vorgekaugelt werden sie hätten den Preis gesehen. Die Trickkiste im Websitebau ist gross!


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> nope, das funktioniert  anders >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


...


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> Ich baue selber Websiten, und man kann eine Website in 5 Minuten völlig abändern.
> ..
> Die Trickkiste im Websitebau ist gross!


Und den vollen Umfang der Roßtäuschertrickkiste kennst du noch nicht.
Eine Zutat: Man nehme Landingpages per Adsensewerbung an denen Google kräftig mitverdient
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
Merke: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"


----------



## annette granderson (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Liebe Saskiame.....und alle Betroffenen der Outlets.de Gauner

Ich habe 2 Tage recherchiert und kann dich beruhigen...Du brauchst KEIN "Muffensausen" zu haben, denn es wird dir NIX "passieren" my baby....Hier ein Auszug der Mitteilung des DSW's:

News & Info · Aktuelles  

Abofallen im Internet: Deutscher Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität auch in zweiter Instanz erfolgreich - 21.01.2009 
Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt untersagt Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd. preisverschleiernde Onlineangebote
Teure Abofallen im Internet haben vor Gericht keine Chance. Das zeigen die von dem Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität e. V. (DSW) nunmehr in zweiter Instanz erfolgreich geführten Verfahren gegen die Unternehmen Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd. 

Weitere Info erhältst du auf deren Seite:
http://www.dsw-schutzverband.de/de/

Ich habe "Outlets.de" einen "bösen" Brief geschrieben und im Gegenzug mit einer Anzeige nach § 240, 22 StGB (versuchte Nötigung)--§ 253, 22 StGB (versuchte Erpressung) gedroht....sollten die mich noch 1x mit irgendwelcher Korrespondenz belästigen!!! Da habe ich einfach "den Spieß" umgedreht....-smile- 

NICHT einschüchtern lassen und aufatmen...alles wird gut!!! Liebe Grüße aus Trier...Annette***


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



annette granderson schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Tage recherchiert und kann dich beruhigen..,


Das geht auch schneller. Einfach hier im Forum lesen. Kleiner Tipp, wir beschäftigen uns  mit der 
Nutzlosbranche schon  etwas länger , so ca seit über vier Jahren...

Viel Neues kannst du also hier nicht anbringen. 

PS: 


> Ich habe "Outlets.de" einen "bösen" Brief geschrieben


Das interessiert die einen  feuchten Kehricht.

PPS: persönliche Rechtsberatung ist übrigens nach dem Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz  verboten.


----------



## annette granderson (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Lieber "Captain Picard"....

Danke dir für die aufklärende message....gehe auch voll konform mit deiner Anmerkung und bedanke mich für deine Info....Lerne gerne dazu, denn es gibt noch sooooo vieles zum "Erforschen im Universum"....-smile- Liebe Grüße zur "Enterprise" im All....-smile-(bin auch ein Fan von Captain Picard)***so long***


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



annette granderson schrieb:


> ...und denen Gaunern einen "bösen" Brief formulieren...



Das bringt genau so viel wie eine Diskussion mit einer Parkuhr über die europäische Verfassung.

Wer die Füsse stillhält und eine schöne Tasse Tee mit Rum trinkt, kann sein Geld behalten. Das Mahngekläffe von hessischen Inkassokötern ist vollkommen uninteressant, denn vor Gericht gehen die nie. Die wissen selbst, dass ihre Forderung vor Gericht nicht durchsetzbar ist. Brauchen die auch nicht, denn zum Auftanken des Edel-SUVs reichen die 10-30 % Dummen, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.


----------



## neue1969 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

auch ich bin in die Falle Anfang Dezember getappt und leider habe ich mich so einschüchtern lassen, dass ich den Betrag von EUR 96,00 bezahlt habe.

Was kann/soll ich jetzt tun? Polizei? Kripo Düsseldorf? Verbraucherzentrale irgendwo? Einen Anwalt einschalten? 

Wenn es jetzt zu spät ist, um mein Geld zurück zu bekommen und auch wahrscheinlich zu spät ist für den nächsten Zeitraum (Mindeslaufzeit 2 Jahre) WILL ich unbedingt den Vertrag kündigen, und zwar so, dass ich eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Firma bekomme...

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Danke.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



neue1969 schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt zu spät ist, um mein Geld zurück zu bekommen und auch wahrscheinlich zu spät ist für den nächsten Zeitraum (Mindeslaufzeit 2 Jahre) WILL ich unbedingt den Vertrag kündigen, und zwar so, dass ich eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Firma bekomme...


Kündigung wäre grundverkehrt, da damit der Vertrag anerkannt würde und außerdem überflüssig.
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## neue1969 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, die mich (etwas) beruhigt.  Was sol ich trotzdem tun? Irgendwo melden? 

Oder nächste Aufforderung abwarten und ignorieren und hoffen, dass bis dahin der Typ im Knast sitzt??

Danke und VG


----------



## bernhard (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das ist wie bei einem kläffenden Köter in der Nachbarschaft. Lästig, aber nicht zu ändern. Man muss nicht direkt darauf warten, dass er kläfft. Aber vermutlich wird er es tun. Müllbehälter bereithalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



neue1969 schrieb:


> nächste Aufforderung abwarten und ignorieren und hoffen, dass bis dahin der Typ im Knast sitzt??


Wird wohl nichts, denn es deutet sich mal wieder ein Deal an. Schade!


> Die Düsseldorfer Staatsanwaltschaft prüft, ob das Strafverfahren gegen die beiden Betreiber der Seiten fabriken.de und rezepte- ideen.de gegen Geldauflagen eingestellt wird. Wie es heißt, habe das Duo angeboten, den geprellten Opfern ihr Geld zurück zu zahlen sowie jeweils 30.000 € an soziale Einrichtungen zu geben. Die 29- und 33-jährigen Männer hatten 2009 die kostenlosen Online-Angebote übernommen und von den Nutzern jährliche Gebühren von 84 € verlangt. Über die Umstellung war nur versteckt informiert worden.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wird wohl nichts, denn es deutet sich mal wieder ein Deal an. Schade!


Das soll aber nicht zur Verwirrung führen. Dabei handelt es sich um die 
strafrechtliche Beurteilung. Zivilrechtliche (angebliche)  Ansprüche sind davon 
überhaupt nicht betroffen.


----------



## saskiame (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



annette granderson schrieb:


> Liebe Saskiame.....
> ....



also wie ich das jetzt überall richtig verstanden habe einfach nicht reagieren und briefe mehr oder weniger einfach bei seite legen...auch wenn es die 5 mahnung sein sollte???
und einen anwalt zurate ziehen bringt auch nicht oder???
naja wollen wir mal hoffe, dass ich heile aus der sache rauskomme....
aber glaubt mir,ich melde mich niergens mehr an...
lg und schöne tage saskiame


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> also wie ich das jetzt überall richtig verstanden habe einfach nicht reagieren und briefe mehr oder weniger einfach bei seite legen...auch wenn es die 5 mahnung sein sollte???



Es ändert sich auch mit der achten Mahnung nichts. Und - was soll ich sagen: auch mit der zwölften nicht.

Überhaupt: ein "Unternehmen", welches Dir 5 Mahnungen schickt - glaubst Du im Ernst, die gehen vor Gericht? :scherzkeks:
Wenn die selbst an die Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glauben würden, hätten die längst Ernst gemacht und geklagt. Aber die wollen sich vom Richter natürlich keine Watsche holen.



saskiame schrieb:


> und einen anwalt zurate ziehen bringt auch nicht oder???



Der Anwalt wird Dir zu 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nichts anderes sagen.



saskiame schrieb:


> naja wollen wir mal hoffe, dass ich heile aus der sache rauskomme....



So heile und glatt wie ein Babypopo.



saskiame schrieb:


> aber glaubt mir,ich melde mich niergens mehr an...
> lg und schöne tage saskiame



Zumindest sollte man daraus gelernt haben, dass man überall da, wo man seine Daten eingeben soll, alles gründlich lesen sollte.


----------



## saskiame (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

ja das habe ich jetzt auch richtig gerlernt sich lieber 10 mal die sache durch zulesen, als lieber einmal.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> ja das habe ich jetzt auch richtig gerlernt sich lieber 10 mal die sache durch zulesen, als lieber einmal.....


Immer, wenn Name, Anschrift, Mailaddy oder sonstige individuelle Angaben gefordert werden, ist bei unbekannten Seiten allergrößtes Misstrauen am Platz.
Also die AGB suchen, anklicken und nach "Zahlungsbedingungen", "Abonnement", "Laufzeit" etc. suchen. Diese Typen, meist Ferrari- bzw. Porsche-fahrende "Jungunternehmer" mit exzessivem Lebenswandel, bewegen sich strafrechtlich in einer Grauzone, die in dieser Art wohl eine bundesdeutsche Besonderheit ist.

Aber zivilrechtlich haben die allermeisten "Hereingefallenen" die allerbesten Karten. Und das wissen die Burschen auch und hüten sich, gerichtliche Maßnahmen einzuleiten, denn bislang endeten die wenigen Versuche mit Schiffbruch...


----------



## felicitas (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo rudolf da sitzen wir in einem boot. habe bei der anwaltshotline angerufen. die sind total nett. sie haben gesagt das mann ruhig bleiben kann. das es nur abzocke ist.
würde mich freuen wenn du dich mal wieder meldest. es tut gut das mann nicht alleine ist und sich austauschen kann.

lg felicitas


----------



## bluetronic (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute,

gerade eben bei der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt gefunden:

*"Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt"*

*12.01.2010
"Drohung mit Schufa - Eintrag durch Abo-Abzocker ist unzulässig
Verbraucherzentrale gibt Tipps zu Internetkostenfallen"*

Hier geht es direkt zum Link: http://www.vzsa.de./UNIQ126330632920869/link662071A.html


----------



## Rudolf1 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



felicitas schrieb:


> hallo rudolf da sitzen wir in einem boot. habe bei der anwaltshotline angerufen. die sind total nett. sie haben gesagt das mann ruhig bleiben kann. das es nur abzocke ist.
> würde mich freuen wenn du dich mal wieder meldest. es tut gut das mann nicht alleine ist und sich austauschen kann.
> 
> lg felicitas



Der Austausch sollte auch sein, man(n) blickt jo nimmer durch, aber Ruhe bewahren und wenn es was neues gibt, einfach hier schreiben und auf keinem Fall zahlen.

Bis dann
Rudolf


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Verbraucherzentrale informiert zu outlets.de und andere:


> Nach diesem "Strickmuster" sind zahlreiche Abofallen im Internet aufgebaut. Nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale kommt es nicht zu einem Vertragsverhältnis, das eine Kostenpflicht begründen würde. Die Rechnungen sollte man keinesfalls bezahlen.


http://www.vzsa.de/UNIQ126331080124638/link662071A.html


----------



## Peter Scellyi (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> Die Seite outlets.de wurde im nachhinein geändert usw.. Diese Hinweise gab es als ich mich anmeldete ganz sicher NICHT. Ich baue selber Websiten, und man kann eine Website in 5 Minuten völlig abändern. Daher halte ich Geschäfte übers Net ohnehin insgesamt für wackelig.
> .....


Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass über den "Referer" (von Google kommend) ein Nutzer eine andere Anmeldeseite erhalten kann, als bei Direktaufruf mit outlets.de. So wäre auch zu erklären, dass soviele Betroffene meinen, dass der Kostenhinweis bei ihrer Anmeldung nicht vorhanden war. Das rechte Drittel neben der Anmeldemaske fehlt aber auch, wenn man den Browser nicht auf maximal öffnet. Die Seite ist so programmiert, dass dann der Text rechts aus dem Browser rausläuft. Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass outlets.de auf 2 IP-Adressen lief (läuft ?). - Peter


----------



## felicitas (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo bluetronic,
danke für deine mail. das baut auf!!!!!  ich bleib standhaft..


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Peter Scellyi schrieb:


> Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass über den "Referer" (von Google kommend) ein Nutzer eine andere Anmeldeseite erhalten kann, als bei Direktaufruf mit outlets.de.


Der altbekannte Roßtäuschertrick. 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Es handelt ausnahmslos um Googleadsensewerbung und nicht um reguläre Suchtreffer 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Angie1970 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute ,

ich bin bereits im Dez  09 darauf reingefallen und hab dies auch hier berichtet. Ich habe auch die Vorschläge und Tipps der Leute angenomen die mir so nett geholfen haben. Seit dem habe ich 2 mal per email Mahnungen bekommen mit der Aufforderung zu bezahlen und natürlich mit der Drohung das Zwangsvollstreckungen gemacht werden oder ein Schufaeintrag. Ganz am anfang als ich überraschenderweiße die Rechnung bekam habe ich eine mail hin geschickt das ich nichts gekauft habe und das ich auch keinerlei Kosten auf der Seite gefunden habe. Das war im DEZ. Bis heute habe ich auf meine mail nur eine automatische Antwort erhalten. Aber auf meine mail selbst keine Abklärung.Habe mich dann auch nicht mehr gemeldet!!!
Heute bekam ich dann per Post eine" letzte Mahnung".Der Betrag beläuft sich auf 101€ da schon 5€ Mahngebühren drauf kamen.
Ich werde wieder ignorieren und abwarten ob ein Mahnbescheid kommt. Wenn dieser dann kommt werde ich Widerspruch einlegen.
Ich hoffe das ist richtig oder?

Gruß Angelika


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Angie1970 schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich dann per Post eine" letzte Mahnung".Der Betrag beläuft sich auf 101€ da schon 5€ Mahngebühren drauf kamen.


Danach kommt die allerletzte Mahnung und  die allerallerletzte usw  
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.



Angie1970 schrieb:


> Ich werde wieder ignorieren und abwarten ob ein Mahnbescheid kommt. Wenn dieser dann kommt werde ich Widerspruch einlegen.


Vor deiner  Rente kommt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht und danach auch nicht.
Vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher.

Was den Kinderschreck Mahnbescheid betrifft :

*Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de*


----------



## mimo1000 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
ja bei mir ist es ebenso gegangen und ich habe auch diese Tage per Post
die letzte bekommen.
Mache es genauso, ignorieren, und sollte der Mahnbescheid kommen,
Widerspruch einlegen, da kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag geschlossen wurde.

LG mimo


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



mimo1000 schrieb:


> und sollte der Mahnbescheid kommen,
> Widerspruch einlegen, da kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag geschlossen wurde.



Wie wäre es erstmal die Info zu lesen. Ein Widerspruch braucht nicht begündet zu werden.
Ein simples Kreuzchen per Einschreiben ab in die Post und das war es.
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Hört endlich mit diesem Kindererschreckmärchen auf. Mahnbescheide von der Nutzlosbranche sind so selten wie blühende Zitronenbäume in der Antarktis.


----------



## Angie1970 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke Wenmaster, dan hoffe ich mal das vor meiner Rente wirklich nichts kommt. Hab mir eben noch ein paar links von euch durch gelesen und ich werd dies auch befolgen. Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab was passiert und freue mich jezt shon auf die letzten Mahnungen:scherzkeks:

Gruß Angelika

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:29:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:27:48 ----------

sorry, ich meinte webwatcher:lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Nun macht euch doch wegen des Mahnbescheides nicht soviele Gedanken:

Ein Mahnbescheid ist ein aufgeblasener Gummilöwe mit eingebauter Brüllorgel um Leute zu erschrecken.
Zieht man den Stöpsel raus ( Kreuzchen) klappt er wortlos in sich zusammen und die Brüllorgel ist  auch kaputt.

Nun wird  der Gummilöwe noch nicht mal tatsächlich aufgepustet, sondern nur damit gedroht. 
Merkt ihr nicht, wie albern das ist?


----------



## annette granderson (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

*"Earth to Captain Picard"....a short message:*

*Muß dir kurz mitteilen...wie super passend du den Kommentar formuliert hast...mein Kompliment ! Du bist nicht umsonst der Commander im Universum zur Beruhigung aller Betroffenen dieser [.......] !*
*Vielen Dank für deinen "pomfortionösen" Vergleich....:-p liebe Grüße...Annette****


----------



## Angie1970 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

captain Picard,

es ist nun mal normal das man sich Gedanken macht, man will ja auch nichts falsch machen oder? Es gibt nun mal Leute die nicht recht wissen wie sie sich verhalten sollen. Ich denke mal mit solchen schmarotzern ist auch nicht zu spaßen oder?

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Angie1970 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal mit solchen schmarotzern ist auch nicht zu spaßen oder?


Das genau ist das größte "Kapital" dieser Typen: Die Angst, die aus Unwissenheit und Unerfahrenheit kommt.
Sie können absolut nichts  außer  Drohmüll produzieren und  man kann mit ihnen spassen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
Hier hat sich mal jemand den Spass erlaubt, die Harmlosigkeit und Schwachsinnigkeit der 
Nutzlosbranche vorzuführen


----------



## Angie1970 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

ja ich weiß web aber es gibt nun mal leute diekönnen sich nicht wehren warum auch immr. Ich werde mir das auf jedenfall nicht gefallen lassen und hofe das man bald gegen solche Abzocker was macht.


----------



## stro-mer (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn man die Seite jetzt bei google sucht kommt bei dem Ergebniss gleich die Info auf die Kosten. An der Seite selbst hat sich anscheinend nichts geändert.
Das ist neu. 
Kommt ie Info von google ?

grüße stromer


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



stro-mer schrieb:


> wenn man die Seite jetzt bei google sucht kommt bei dem Ergebniss gleich die Info auf die Kosten. An der Seite selbst hat sich anscheinend nichts geändert.


Du verwechselt da etwas. Die Opfer suchen  nicht nach der Seite  sondern nach Produkten.
Nur dann funktioniert dieser Roßtäuschertrick 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## HerrBastian (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



stro-mer schrieb:


> wenn man die Seite jetzt bei google sucht kommt bei dem Ergebniss gleich die Info auf die Kosten. An der Seite selbst hat sich anscheinend nichts geändert.
> Das ist neu.
> Kommt ie Info von google ?



Dieser Hinweis ist relativ neu und die arbeiten natürlich mit allen Tricks. Ist mittlerweile bekannt!

Der beste Weg ist kurz Anzeige machen wegen arglistiger Täuschung, Betrug etc. Ntaürlich in keinem Falle zahlen. Mit einer Anzeige zeigt man auch dass man sich sicher ist betrogen worden zu sein.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> Dieser Hinweis ist relativ neu und die arbeiten natürlich mit allen Tricks. Ist mittlerweile bekannt!


 "Mittlerweile" ist seit weit über einem Jahr. Der Grundsatzartikel  stammt vom 05.10.2008  und  wurde geschrieben weil zu dem Zeitpunkt  der Trick bereits länger bekannt war, häufig eingesetzt wurde  und daher dokumentiert wurde. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


stro-mer schrieb:


> Kommt ie Info von google ?


Google verdient/e daran
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html
versucht aber den Mißbrauch einzudämmen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-15.html#post301998
und nochmal zur Erinnerung 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...rbraucherzentrale-warnt-vor-bezahlung-091122/


----------



## troll289 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen!
Meine Frau bekam im November 09 ebenfalls ein Schreiben der Firma outlets.de. Bereits der Brief selber grenzte fast an Nötigung: Schon ungeöffnet war ein fettes "Letzte Mahnung" zu sehen. Am Telefon sagte man ihr: "Es stünde so in den Papieren und somit sei die Forderung gerechtfertigt. Weitere Auskünfte könne man Ihr nicht geben." Ich setzte bereits am selben Tag ein schreiben auf in dem ich an die Beweispflicht ewrinnerte und Forderte die Firma auf meiner Frau gegenüber umgehend dieser Pflicht nachzukommen und die Beweise vorzulegen. Nichts passiert. Nun m Januar kam plötzlich ein Schreiben der "Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" Berlin. Natürlich wieder ausschließlich über eine 01805 Nummer erreichbar. Nach etwas Recherche sah ich das es ein und derselbe B... ist und die Zentral Inkasso bereits hinlänglich bekannt. Haben nun schlichtweg Anzeige gegen beide Firmen erstattet. Haben sich bisher anscheinend noch viel zu wenig gegen diese Firma gewehrt.


----------



## Tina20 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute,

habe ja schon mal hier rein geschrieben. Habe dann auch einen Widerspruch mit Einschreiben+Rückschein losgeschickt. 

Und heute in der Post -persönlich/vertraulich - für mich  ein Schreiben von der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso. 

Ganz dick und fett steht dort:

Überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag von 153,45 Euro bitte bis 02.02.2010 auf das Konto der Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH bei der Sparkasse....

Leider steht auch gar kein Name der Sparkasse dort.

Was soll ich jetzt tun? Hat jemand schon mal das gleiche Schreiben bekommen? 

Mich wundert es natürlich auch, dass nichts vom weiteren Vorgehen geschrieben wird und hinten drauf wäre eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung!

Werde natürlich nicht bezahlen!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Tina20 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun? Hat jemand schon mal das gleiche Schreiben bekommen?



Der Thread hier hat bereits 36 (in Worten: sechsunddreissig) Seiten. Du kannst also getrost davon ausgehen, dass außer Dir noch tausende/zehntausende in Deutschland genau den gleichen Mahnmüll bekommen haben.



Tina20 schrieb:


> Werde natürlich nicht bezahlen!



Genau wie ein Köter, der kläfft, auch kein Anspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen hat.

Alles, was Du sonst wissen musst, steht schon hier im Thread.

Brieffreundschaften mit Kojoten und Inkassokötern bringen nichts außer weiterem Gejaule und Geknurre.


----------



## diva (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Tina20 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe ja schon mal hier rein geschrieben. Habe dann auch einen Widerspruch mit Einschreiben+Rückschein losgeschickt.
> 
> ...




Genau dasselbe Schreiben habe ich heute mit der Post bekommen.....ich werde auch weiterhin nicht zahlen und erst wieder reagieren wenn ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekomme......basta!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



diva schrieb:


> ,,,wenn ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekomme......


Vorher wachsen Dattelpalmen am Strand von Sylt.


----------



## diva (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Vorher wachsen Dattelpalmen am Strand von Sylt.



selbst wenn....die kommen damit sowieso nicht durch....


----------



## Ziege (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Troll 289. Auch ich habe heute, trotz 3 Kündigungsschreiben seitens der Firma Outlet.de, eine  " Mahnung " von der RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH, München bekommen. Ich soll mittlerweile 140€ bezahlen,ansonsten würde man ein Mahnverfahren gegen mich einleiten. Ist eigentlich schade das es nie zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen wird,denn dort könnte man dem Richter die Kündigungen zeigen und selbst dann Schadensforderungen gegenüber dieser " Firma " stellen. Trotz allem halte ich durch und werde keinen müden Cent überweisen. Soll Herr T.F. doch für sein Luxusleben arbeiten gehen.


----------



## wannybanny (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Leider mehr Ärger mit diesem Sch... sogenannte Firma "Outlets".
 Heute bekam ich die 2. Mahnung und soll 140 € überweisen. Ich habe in Dezember ein Schreiben per Einschreiben hingeschickt und dachte alles ist vorbei :cry:. Jetzt habe ich gelesen *-danach* kommt ein Inkassoschreiben und dann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheidt, den man wiedersprechen soll.

Ich bin ein ehrliche Mensch und finde diese Abzocke wirklich grausam. Warum wird nichts getan? Was ist los mit Deutsch Recht? Dieser Person ist bekannt, aber wird trotzdem nichts gemacht.
Wer kann mir weiter helfen? Soll ich jetzt wieder Wiederspruch per Einschreiben schicken? Ich habe kein Rechtschutz und bin z.Zt. arbeitslos.
Außerdem ist alles für mich etwas Komplizierte da ich aus England komme und mein Deutsch nicht so Super ist.
Bitte um Rat.
Danke


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Deutsch wird im Umgang mit der Belästigung durch derartige Banden nicht erforderlich. Die erfahrungsgemäß erfolgreichste Maßnahme ist der Entsorgung des Mahndrohmülls und alles ist gut.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

They would have to sue you, if they really want to enforce their silly demand.
But these sc..b... will hardly ever show up in front of a German court. Every time one of those ripper gangs tried to bring up such a case to court, it ended up in disaster for them.

There is no use in reacting to such silly demanding letters in any way. This would be as effective as singing advent songs in front of a parkometer. Total waste in time and paper. They will send about up to 4-8 letters anyway, regardless if you react and how you react, but if you do not pay, they cease the case by themselves quietly. If you do not react and do not pay, you can keep your money. The sc..b... will fuel up their Ferraris from money they get from the 10 % fraidy-cats who let themselves be daunted by these harassing scum letters.

In Britain, no company or debt collector could act in this way, he would probably get a bill from OFT sooner or later. But in Germany, this practice is regarded as a creative trivial offence to gain money from naive consumers not knowing about their rights.

The only thing one would have to care about is a yellow letter from court called "Mahnbescheid", you would have to object this within 2 weeks. But these rip-offs will hardly ever request for this, it happens very rarely. That's because they would have to pay 23 € in advance which they won't get back if you object. After that they could only file suit... with bad results.


----------



## thors Gehilfe (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an Alle,
jo, auch ich habe heute das besagte Schreiben von der "Deutschen Zentral Inkasso " erhalten:-D, auch ich werde auf dieses Schreiben nicht reagieren, obwohl ich im ersten Moment geschluckt habe:unzufrieden:. Ist ja klar gewesen, das im Sichtfenster des Briefes schön deutlich zu lesen , wer der Absender ist. Ist schon sehr unangenehm:unzufrieden:, wenn man als ehrlicher Bürger bzw. neu Haus Besitzer schreiben erhält, wo im letzten Brief von Outlets ganz fett "Letzte Mahnung " steht. Und dann heute der Brief mit Inkasso Büro ,......, :roll: Traurig,wenn man überlegt, das man mit sowas in einem Land wie Deutschland mit sowas eigentlich unbestraft davon kommt, denn wirklich passiert ist da nichts, sonst würden wir alle ja keine Post mehr bekommen, oder ??? Naja Leute, wir müssen da nun durch und stark bleiben, bzw. werden !!!! Denn wenn auch nur 5 von 50 weich werden und denen Geld überweisen, damit sie in Ruhe gelassen werden, haben diese ...... schon einen kleinen Erfolg ( naja 5 x 100 euro , plus Mahngebühren .............


----------



## mimo1000 (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



thors Gehilfe schrieb:


> Denn wenn auch nur 5 von 50 weich werden und denen Geld überweisen, damit sie in Ruhe gelassen werden, haben diese ...... schon einen kleinen Erfolg ( naja 5 x 100 euro , plus Mahngebühren .............



genau und mit dieser Masche reisen die:-p
Aber ist schon eine Schweinerei sowas und irgendwie müsste denen das
Handwerk gelegt werden:roll:


----------



## thors Gehilfe (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Eben, du sagst es, aber was sollen wir als kleine einfache Bürger schon machen ??? Mehr als Denen zurückschreiben, das man vom Vertrag zurück treten will, eine Anzeige machen, der VSZ schreiben,bzw da anrufen... mehr geht ja nicht. Aber haste ja eventuell im Forum schon gelesen, das der Oberguru bereits schon mal sowas gemacht hat mit Kochrezepten und nun mit dem nächsten weiter macht. Das wird vielleicht irgendwann mit Outlets vorbei sein, aber nicht mit seiner Kriminalität, denn dann wird er wohl bestimmt etwas machen in Richtung Kostensparen mit Heizenergie oder Strom oder Solar...... und wieder werden "wir" diese Seiten aufrufen und schon sind wir wieder im Kontakt mit dem ..... :wall:


----------



## Hajo (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Halli hallo,
 na das was mittlerweile Viele hoffentlich tun!
Nix machen, keine Antworten geben und Keinen Anwalt einschalten. alles nicht nötig. Bringt überhaupt nix. Bringt nur eigenen Streß.

Ich hab den gleichen Mist auch heute bekommen, sowas mit 
"Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" und 153,28 € und soweiter.
Na und, weiter hin Ruhig bleiben ist das beste.

Schau mal hier rein, ist eine Super Antwort auf all die fragen:

Weitere Info:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzock...d-abzocke-im-internet-das-muessen-sie-wissen/
Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Gruß Hajo


----------



## mimo1000 (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

ja du sagst es, ich habe alles verfolgt und bin selbst betroffen,
auch dieser Tage letzte Mahnung per Post ins Haus geflattert:wall:
Ich machs wie alle anderen auch nun keine Reaktion mehr
und abwarten, ich denke auch dass die dann den "Schwanz" einziehen,
denn vor Gericht werden die nicht durchkommen bei dieser Latte
von Beschwerden.
Nur solche gehören aus dem Verkehr gezogen aber wie,
das ist die Frage. Ein unschuldiger Bürger wenn einmal das Gesetz verletzt,
dem wird an den Kragen gegangen und so einer.......... zum:wall:


----------



## wannybanny (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke für alle Antworten, die ich bis jetzt bekommen habe :-p. Bin etwas erleichtert nachedem ich gestern ins Bett gegangen bin mit einem schlecten Gefühl ins Bauch :quaengel::quaengel:.
Denn warten wir einfach abund hoffe das dieser[ edit]  bald hinter Gitter sitzt.
Eli


----------



## troll289 (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Also wir haben zum Glück jedes Blatt Papier was mit der Firma(?) zu tun hat aufgehoben. Waren damit gestern noch bei der Polizei und haben Betrugsanzeige erstellt. Der Polizist meint auch, es wehren sich einfach noch zu wenig. Zusätzlich dazu hat das SAT1 Magazin Akte ja schon mal darüber berichtet. Habe denen heute mal alles per E Mail geschickt. Mir tun halt einfach nur die Leute leid, die sofort eingeschüchtert überweisen (vor allem Ältere). Und der W... hat n dicken Porsche unterm Hintern!


----------



## khkby (23 Januar 2010)

*Deutsche Zentral Inkasso?*

Hallo, heute habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung der "Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" erhalten eben wegen einer Rechnung von "Outlet.de"

Auf die Briefe von Outlet habe ich nicht reagiert, so wie immer beschrieben wird.

Wie soll ich jetzt weitermachen?

Die wollen jetzt statt 96,- € insgesamt 153,55 € von mir.

Ich bin Hartz IV- Empfänger und weis nicht wo ich das Geld hernehmen soll.

Bitte Helft mir!!

Vorab vielen Dank!


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Was ändert sich, wenn Komplizen Briefe schreiben?

Für eine sachgerechte Entsorgung bietet sich die Altpapier-Sammelstelle an.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso?*



khkby schrieb:


> Die wollen jetzt ...



Na und? Lass sie doch wollen. Der Kojote, der in der Prärie rumheult, möchte auch gern ein Leberwurstbrötchen. Ist nur nicht gesagt, dass er eins kriegt. :sun:


----------



## monemaus (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!

Also mir ist das gleiche passiert. 
Hatte damals eine Mail hin geschrieben aber nie eine Antwort bekommen.
Mitlerweile habe ich nun schon meine "letzte Mahnung" und seit gestern eine Mahnung von der RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagment GmbH in meinem Briefkasten gehabt (mit derzeit schon 140,00 Euro "Schulden").
Ich werde mir alles aufheben aber siche rnicht zahlen.. Denn auch von dieser RA Gesellschaft .... findet man im Internet genug negatives.
Ich habe mich darauf eingestellt noch eineige Briefe von dieser Firma zu bekommen aber zahlen werde ich trotzdem nie.
Das würde ich auch allen anderen raten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso?*



khkby schrieb:


> Auf die Briefe von Outlet habe ich nicht reagiert, so wie immer beschrieben wird.


Das war eine sehr gute Entscheidung!


khkby schrieb:


> Wie soll ich jetzt weitermachen?


Genau so, wie du angefangen hast!


khkby schrieb:


> Die wollen jetzt statt 96,- € insgesamt 153,55 € von mir.


Fütterst du auch jeden räudigen Straßenköter, wenn er dich ankläfft? Na also!
Die können viel wollen. Wer nicht zahlt, kann seine Kohle behalten! 

NB: Die "Deutsche Zentralinkasso" ist nichts anderes als ein "Unternehmen", welches sehr eng mit einem bestimmten Abzockkonglomerat verbunden ist.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Abzocke bei outlets.de - Seite 43 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD

Inkassostalking mit Psychoterror: Der Briefträger wird in die Angsterzeugung eingebunden.

Wenigstens die Banken sind teilweise besser als in der Vergangenheit. Es gibt auch welche, die nicht merkbefreit sind. Die Mahndroherpressten müssen jetzt schon Bankverbindungen durchprobieren, um ein Konto zu finden, welches nicht gesperrt ist.


----------



## Reni2 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin wie so viele andere auf Outlets reingefallen. Nach einer Mahnung von der Firma hab ich euer Forum gelesen und natürlich nicht gezahlt, aber auch nicht reagiert. Jetzt kam ein Inkassobescheid. Was soll ich jetzt tun? Reicht "totstellen" aus oder muß ich was anderes unternehmen.

LG Reni2:unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Inkassobescheide gibt es nicht. In Bezug auf dieses Angebot gibt es Inkassomüll. Was ändert sich, wenn Komplizen schreiben?


----------



## Reni2 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

heißt das für mich das ich nichts machen soll


----------



## Babzi (24 Januar 2010)

*Inkassodrohung*



sascha schrieb:


> 0137-Abzocke: Staatsanwaltschaft erhebt Anklage nach Lockanrufen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


 
  Auch ich habe einen Brief von der Firma Content erhalten. Sie droht mit dem Inkasso. wer kann weiter helfen.:unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Persönliche Handlungsempfehlungen dürfen wir hier aussprechen.

Die Regierung sagt: BMJ | Kostenfallen im Internet


> *5. Was tun, wenn man in eine Kostenfalle geraten ist?
> 
> * In jedem Fall gilt: Nicht zahlen!*


Wer das nicht verstehen kann, muss selbst überlegen.


----------



## Sprachlos (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Phoenix84,
auch ich bin auf diese "IContent Outlet" hereingefallen. Ich habe jetzt eine 2.Mahnung erhalten(schriftlich). Die sind so dreist und schreiben - für alle leserlich - ins Anschriftenfenster des Briefkuverts den Vermerk " LETZTE MAHNUNG  Rechnungsnummer:  XXXX - XXXXXX". So nach dem Motto " der Briefträger und die Nachbarn sollen das auch mitbekommen, dann wird er schon zahlen!
"Arsch geleckt die Räuber" Denen werde ich keinen Cent überweisen. Solange kein Schreiben von einem Gericht kommt gehe ich nicht zu einem Anwalt. 

Gruß von wstein


----------



## helly1307 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ja Hallo Leute

auch ich habe gestern ein Schreiben der Deutschen Zentralinkasso Berlin erhalten.In dem Soll ich jetzt irgendwie 153,53€ zahlen.
So wie ich das hier sehe und verstehe verweilen wie immer und nichts tun.
Aber ich glaube bei einem Gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid , (wenn es soweit kommt) sollte man reagieren oder nicht???
Also werde ich den hier gegebenen Ratschläge mal befolgen und weiter sehen was als nächstes passiert.

:sun: helly1307


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



helly1307 schrieb:


> auch ich habe gestern ein Schreiben der Deutschen Zentralinkasso Berlin erhalten.In dem Soll ich jetzt irgendwie 153,53€ zahlen.


 Die "Deutsche Zentralinkasso Berlin" ist nichts anderes als ein von "diversen innovativen Geschäftsleuten" :-D gegründetes Inkassounternehmen ohne irgendwelche Sonderrechte, auch wenn sich der Name derart gewichtig anhört. 


helly1307 schrieb:


> So wie ich das hier sehe und verstehe verweilen wie immer und nichts tun.
> Aber ich glaube bei einem Gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid , (wenn es soweit kommt) sollte man reagieren oder nicht???


Das hast du absolut richtig verstanden!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Um welche Firma "Content" geht es? Der Link, den Du da gepostet hast, passt nicht zu dem Thema, wenn es sich um Internet-Abzocke handelt.
Geht es um Internet-Abzocke, oder um telefonische Gewinneintragsdienste?


----------



## Babzi (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Ich werde von Outlets so soll die Firma heißen , indem Brief steht geschrieben das sie sich an das Inkasso gewendet haben . Meine Summe die Outlets von mir verlangt beträgt zur Zeit 153,28€ . erst waren es96,00€. Ich habe von der Fir: Outlets Geschäftsführer Tomas Franko 3versiedene Überweisungen mit 3 versieden Bankleitzahlen erhalten.Er versucht es mit allen Mitteln um an das Geld zu kommen.


 Gruß Babzi

 24.01.10


----------



## Sprachlos (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo helly1307,
da bist du nicht alleine, denn ich bin auch darauf hereingefallen. Ich zahle nichts. Aber bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid muß man reagieren. Ich schalte dann einen Anwalt ein.
Bei "Opendownload" hatte ich schon einmal so ein Problem. Sture Untätigkeit meinerseits ließen das Ganze ins "Nirvana" verlaufen. Dank der Forenteilnehmer und deren Beiträge baute ich mir ein Selbstbewußsein gegen diese Forderungen auf.
Danke

Gruß wstein


----------



## guenni09 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

anscheinend versucht man momentan wieder massiv, über ein "Inkassobüro" Angst zu schüren, und abzukassieren.
Nachdem ich selbst bei einer anderen "Firma" ganz still geblieben bin und jetzt auch meine Ruhe habe, bin ich derzeit dabei, jemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis von der richtigen Vorgehensweise zu überzeugen.
Die Bekannte hat jetzt auch ein Inkassoschreiben erhalten und ist jedesmal, wenn ein EMail oder Brief ankommt, verunsichert und auch ängstlich, genauso wie es vielen Anderen auch geht. 
Jedenfalls kann ich sie jedesmal wieder in die Realität zurückholen und sie wird nichts bezahlen!
Ich denke, daß ich noch einiges an Aufbauarbeit leisten muß (was ich auch gerne mache), bis irgendwann Ruhe einkehrt. 

In diesem Schreiben sind mir auch die Punkte aufgefallen, bei denen mir prinzipiell Zweifel an einer Seriösität, nicht nur hier, aufkommen:

Massenbrief, dadurch unpersönliche Anrede mit "Herr/ Frau" 
Keine Unterschrift
Keine Angabe zum Namen der Sparkasse.
01805er Rufnummer  
Passend dargestellter Absender im Fenster des verschlossenen Briefs gut sichtbar und durch den Balkencode hervorgehoben.


An der Reaktion meiner Bekannten und auch aus der Argumentation Betroffener im Forum kann ich auch nachvollziehen, daß doch mancher leider einknickt und bezahlt. Für mich ist das ganze Vorgehen der Nutzlosbranche nichts anderes als Mobbing.
Als ehemals beruflich dem Mobbing ausgesetzter weiß ich, daß es für einen Betroffenen in dieser Situation schwer ist, realistisch zu denken und zu merken, daß das Ganze nur ein hohles Gekläffe ist.
Vielleicht würde es hier einem Betroffenen auch nützen, aus seinem Umfeld jemanden seines Vertrauens in die Sache einzuweihen. Nachdem dieser sich in die Beiträge hier eingelesen hat, sieht er das Ganze mit anderen Augen und vorallem ohne Angst und kann es viel sachlicher bewerten. 
Dann mit einer bereits sehr oft gegebenen, ganz klaren Antwort: Du mußt nichts bezahlen!


Grüße und "Ohren Steif" den Betroffenen

Guenni


----------



## Pharao_XII (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso?*

. Man fragt sich warum die Anwaltskammer da noch nicht reagiert hat.





khkby schrieb:


> Hallo, heute habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung der "Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" erhalten eben wegen einer Rechnung von "Outlet.de"
> 
> Auf die Briefe von Outlet habe ich nicht reagiert, so wie immer beschrieben wird.
> 
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:08:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:59:24 ----------

hallo mache nix verhalte Dich ruhig und trink nen Kaffee Du mußt erst reagieren wenn Du irgendwas vom Gericht bekommst was diese Betrüger androhen dann mach Wiederspruch und fertig


----------



## Sprachlos (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Guenni,
ich will Dir ein großes Lob aussprechen. Wie Du hier Deine Beiträge verfasst und damit "Hereingefallenen" hilfst, ist toll. Danke, daß es solche Leute wie Dich gibt, die sich für die Allgemeinheit einsetzen.

Mach weiter so!

Gruß wstein


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Es wäre sicherlich für die anderen Betroffenen eine große Hilfe, wenn ehemalige Betroffene in Zukunft etwas mehr hier mitarbeiten, und in allen Threads zu Internet-Abzocke Ruhe auszustrahlen.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Angst oder Panik sind völlig unbegründet.

Es gibt auch bereits einen ellenlangen Thread zu dieser "Firma" hier im Forum:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/59706-outlets-de.html

Wenn Du da mal nur die ersten 4 und die letzten 4 Seiten liest, solltest Du schon alles notwendige wissen.

Auch mal lesen:

Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Pharao_XII (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Es hilft viel wenn man  sich hier durchließt auch mich hat es im oktober getroffen und bin nun auch beim inkasso münchen angekommen da spielt diese Günter mit aber ich reagiere darauf nicht das Forum hilft ungemein.


----------



## wannybanny (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso?*



Pharao_XII schrieb:


> . Man fragt sich warum die Anwaltskammer da noch nicht reagiert hat.
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:08:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:59:24 ----------
> 
> hallo mache nix verhalte Dich ruhig und trink nen Kaffee Du mußt erst reagieren wenn Du irgendwas vom Gericht bekommst was diese Betrüger androhen dann mach Wiederspruch und fertig


 
Ich frage mich auch warum die Anwaltskammer nichts unternehmen.
Was hier läuft muss UNBEDINGT kontrolliert werden und gestoppt !!!!!!!
Wir bleiben alle Standfest und machen diesen Tomke Typ schwitzen!


----------



## Babzi (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Ich Danke Dir. Nun weiß ich ,das ich nicht alleine davon betroffen bin. Ich werde morgen zur Polzei gehen und eine Anzeige gegen Die Fir. Outlets sowie gegen den Geschäftsführer [.........]. Denn meine Sache läuft schon seid dem 05. Okt. 09

  Gruß Babzi


----------



## eddi78 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an alle,

ich gehe auch nach der Methodik vor, nicht zu antworten. Bin jetzt auch beim nächsten Level angekommen (Deutsche Zentral Inkasso "GmbH"), aber was haltet ihr hiervon?

_[Unsinnige Verlinkung entfernt. Das ist ein Hoax. (bh)]_

Vielleicht macht es ein wenig aus dem gebisslosen Jäger einen ängstlichen Gejagten.

Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren!

Mir geht diese ganze Be*gerk*cke nämlich langsam wirklich auf den Geist und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass sie bei manchen Früchte trägt, könnte ich platzen vor Wut. Irgendwie müsste man ihnen das Maul stopfen!!!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Anzeige kannst Du machen, aber versprich Dir nicht zuviel davon. Das haben tausende andere auch schon gemacht, diese Verfahren werden meistens allesamt eingestellt. "Betrugsvorsatz nicht nachweisbar."
Trotzdem sind die Forderungen zivilrechtlich nicht durchsetzbar, und das wissen die Banden auch ganz genau.

Und bitte nicht auf die Idee kommen und auf eigene Faust irgendwelche einstweiligen Verfügungen gegen Inkassobüros etc. vom Stapel lassen. Wenn man da nicht genau weiß, was man macht, geht der Schuß nach hinten los. Sowas nur mit einem Anwalt zusammen machen.


----------



## Reni2 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich danke euch für euren Rat. Dann werde ich mal abwarten. was nach der Frist vom Inkassomüll kommt. Bis dahin Füsse stillhalten und gar nichts machen. Jetzt gehts mir wieder besser. Ich finde es toll das ich nicht einsam bin mit meinem Dilema!

Nochmals Dank an Euch!!!!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Ralle52 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute, ich bin auch auf Outlet.de reingefallen. Habe am 24. Oktober 09 leider auch persönliche Daten bei der Anmeldung preisgegeben und dann erst die AGB gelesen und bestätigt. Erst einen Tag später habe ich richtig gelesen und den Monatsbeitrag von 96 € bemerkt,habe sofort eine E-Mail an Outlet geschickt und von meinem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch gemacht. Gleichzeitig habe ich am 26.10.09 meine Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein an die Firma geschickt,welches am 29.10.09 auch von einem Mitarbeiten dieser Firma quittiert worden ist,also noch innerhalb des 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht.Am 12.11.09 habe ich von dieser Firma eine e-Mail erhalten, also kurz nach Ablau Widerrufszeit, indem man mein Kündigungsschreiben bestätigte, aber mein " Vertrag " würde erst am 24.10.2011 enden.Mittlerweile habe ich eine Zahlungserinnerung und eine Mahnung von einem Inkassobüro erhalten.Ich bin aber der Meinung,das meine Kündigung rechtmäßig war.
Wer weiß da genaueres.


----------



## peter999 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Ralle52 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bin auch auf Outlet.de reingefallen. Habe am 24. Oktober 09 leider auch persönliche Daten bei der Anmeldung preisgegeben und dann erst die AGB gelesen und bestätigt. Erst einen Tag später habe ich richtig gelesen und den Monatsbeitrag von 96 € bemerkt,habe sofort eine E-Mail an Outlet geschickt und von meinem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch gemacht. Gleichzeitig habe ich am 26.10.09 meine Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein an die Firma geschickt,welches am 29.10.09 auch von einem Mitarbeiten dieser Firma quittiert worden ist,also noch innerhalb des 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht.Am 12.11.09 habe ich von dieser Firma eine e-Mail erhalten, also kurz nach Ablau Widerrufszeit, indem man mein Kündigungsschreiben bestätigte, aber mein " Vertrag " würde erst am 24.10.2011 enden.Mittlerweile habe ich eine Zahlungserinnerung und eine Mahnung von einem Inkassobüro erhalten.Ich bin aber der Meinung,das meine Kündigung rechtmäßig war.
> Wer weiß da genaueres.



Du hast schon gesehen, dass dieser Fred 40 Seiten hat?


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Ralle52 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber der Meinung,das meine Kündigung rechtmäßig war.



Auf Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kommt erst gar kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, welchem man überhaupt kündigen bzw. wo man den Widerruf erklären müsste. Insofern ist ein Widerrufsschreiben einerseits nicht schädlich, aber andererseits bringt es auch nichts, weil die Spacken das legal ausgeübte Widerrufsrecht nicht anerkennen wollen und ohnehin weiterhin mahnen, egal ob man schreibt und was man schreibt. 

Lasst es einfach. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Ralle52 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Vielen Dank für den Rat,aber ich mache mir trotzdem einen Kopf und habe teilweise richtige Schlafstörungen. Wenn mir also in dieser Beziehung nichts passieren kann,werde ich auch wieder ruhiger schlafen.


----------



## troll289 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Ralle52 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Rat,aber ich mache mir trotzdem einen Kopf und habe teilweise richtige Schlafstörungen. Wenn mir also in dieser Beziehung nichts passieren kann,werde ich auch wieder ruhiger schlafen.



Ralle52, du brauchst dir keine Gedanken zu machen. So lange kein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, können die eh nix machen. Sollte das wirklich passieren, was ich jedoch nicht glaube, und du legst wiederspruch ein, dann *müssen* die Beweise auf den tisch legen und dann dürfte es schwierig werden für die, erst recht mit dem negativen Hintergrund!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:07:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:03:42 ----------

Bin übrigens mal gespannt das die Leute von Akte sich mal melden. den habe ich das ganze ja persönlich gemailt.


----------



## Ralle52 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Troll289. Danke für den Hinweis. Bin mal gespannt mit welchen Drohungen das Inkassobüro nächstes Mal kommt. Da mir aber anscheinend nichts passieren kann,sollen die sich doch den Kopf einrennen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Ralle52 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt mit welchen Drohungen das Inkassobüro nächstes Mal kommt.


Das wird dann wohl - nach der 25. letzten, allerletzten und allerallerletzten Mahnung, der päpstliche Bannfluch oder das höllische Fegefeuer sein :-D

Diese Typen - die genannte Klitsche im Besonderen - können nur drohen, drohen und immer wieder drohen in der Hoffnung, möglichst viele zur freiwilligen Zahlung zu nötigen.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.....


----------



## Sprachlos (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Es handelt sich dabei um " IContent GmbH, Bockenheimer Landstr. 17 - 19, 60325 Frankfurt am Main" mit der Bankverbindung BLZ: 395 501 10, KontoNr. 1200 349, 072 bei der Sparkasse Düren.


----------



## Babzi (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Roocki,auch ich habe Post erhalten von der Fir: Outlets sogar mit Kontonr, und Bankleitzahl.Habe im net gestöbert und gefunden wo dieses Mal das geld hingehen soll und gefunden. Die Suppe werde ich ihm versalzen. Der Anruf bei der Bank kostet nicht viel.Auch gehe ich heute zur Polizei.Dem muß man das Handwerk legen.


----------



## dagdag (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an Alle! Ich bin auch so Eine, die auf outletts.de reingefallen ist. Und wißt Ihr was? Meinem Aktenvernichter hat der Brief von der "Deutschen Zentral Inkasso GmbH" vom 19.01.2010 sehr gut geschmeckt...:-D


----------



## Murcsi (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo, gott sei dank gibt es dieses Forum. 
Ich habe heute auch eine mail von outlets bekommen und mords mäßig Panik geschoben...
Zum Glück habe ich dieses Forum durchgewurschtelt und werde das ganze nun auch ignorieren....

Aber zur allergrößten Unterstützung habe ich eine Anmerkung an RTL geschickt. 

Danke für die vielen Mails das hat mir total geholfen!!!!!


----------



## Ralle52 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Dagdag. Ich hebe den ganzen Schriftkram auf,wer weiß was die noch alles vorhaben.Dann kann ich jeden Vorgang nachweisen falls es mal ernst werden sollte.


----------



## Babzi (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Hallo an alle Leser im Forum, konnte die Nacht schlecht pennen.Da viel mir ein ,das man im Net nach der Bankleitzahl sowie Kundennummer suchen kann. Es hat geklappt, auch fand ich die Telefonnummer. und siehe da ich hatte Verbindung mit der Bank.Schilderte mein Anliegen und man gab mir eine  Faxnummer. Ich schrieb ein Anschreiben an der Bank erklärte den Sachverhalt . Der Kunde von dem wir alle reden hat dort ein Kundenkonto auf den Namen Deutsche Zentral Inkasso. Ich faxte meinen letzten Brief an die Rechtsabteilung der Bank. Wenn jeder dieses machen würde ,hätte Outlets bei keiner Bank eine Chance.

Gruß Babzi

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:17:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:13:58 ----------




Babzi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Leser im Forum, konnte die Nacht schlecht pennen.Da viel mir ein ,das man im Net nach der Bankleitzahl sowie Kundennummer suchen kann. Es hat geklappt, auch fand ich die Telefonnummer. und siehe da ich hatte Verbindung mit der Bank.Schilderte mein Anliegen und man gab mir eine Faxnummer. Ich schrieb ein Anschreiben an der Bank erklärte den Sachverhalt . Der Kunde von dem wir alle reden hat dort ein Kundenkonto auf den Namen Deutsche Zentral Inkasso. Ich faxte meinen letzten Brief an die Rechtsabteilung der Bank. Wenn jeder dieses machen würde ,hätte Outlets bei keiner Bank eine Chance.
> 
> Gruß Babzi     25.01.10
> 
> ...


----------



## jrewing (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
brauche wohl nicht zu erwähnen, daß ich ebenfalls betroffen bin (Schreiben Deutsche Zentral Inkasso vom 19.01.2010). 

Hat denn schon irgendjemand jemals ein gerichtliches Schreiben wegen outlets.de bekommen, also fällt aktuell unter dieses vielzitierte Gerichtliche Mahnverfahren ? :wall:

Verwenden die "Macher" nur dieses Inkassobüro in Berlin oder in jeder größeren Stadt ein anderes ?

Ich mache mir nur Sorgen, weil deren Büro nur 20 Autominuten von meinem Zuhause entfernt ist... und über Inkassobüros hört/liest/sieht man selten Ermutigendes. :sun:


----------



## der Lange (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von Outlets.de erhalten, mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> ...


  Ich habe heute eine Letzte Mahnung per Post erhalten .ich soll 101,00 EURO  Bezahlen .  da ich mich hir umgeschaut habe werde ich Kein cent überweisen, werde aber mein Bekannten RA.  und die Polizei befragen und evt.eine ANZEIGE  wegen INTERNET - Betrug  machen  damit die Burschen das  Lernen nicht auf solche Tour Abzoken


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ist doch völlig egal, ob ein Straßenköter oder ein Kojote kläfft. Beide kriegen kein Leberwurstbrötchen.

Inkassobüros haben kein Recht, Wohnungen zu betreten. Man kann ihnen ggf. Hausverbot erteilen. Ohnehin haben wir hier noch nie gehört, dass Inkassobüros von Nutzlos-Abzockern Hausbesuche machen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



jrewing schrieb:


> Hat denn schon irgendjemand jemals ein gerichtliches Schreiben wegen outlets.de bekommen


Nein. Außer dem Betreiber mit seiner vorherigen Seite 


jrewing schrieb:


> Verwenden die "Macher" nur dieses Inkassobüro in Berlin oder in jeder größeren Stadt ein anderes ?


Ist doch praktisch, wenn der Betreiber ein eigenes Inkassobüro aufbieten kann, so nach dem Motto "Alles aus einer Hand" :-D
So etwas gibts nur in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland :unzufrieden:


jrewing schrieb:


> Ich mache mir nur Sorgen, weil deren Büro nur 20 Autominuten von meinem Zuhause entfernt ist... und über Inkassobüros hört/liest/sieht man selten Ermutigendes.


Du siehst zuviele schlechte Krimis! :smile:


----------



## annette granderson (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Liebe Murcsi...
Hast du GUT gemacht RTL zu informieren....Wir müssen die Öffentlichkeit durch die Medien (sei es "Akte 2010" -o.- sonstige INFO-Sendungen) aufmerksam machen und Zivil Courage zeigen ! Ich gratuliere dir für dein Engagement !

Zusätzlich eine Strafanzeige zu tätigen wäre auch zu raten, denn je mehr von uns zur "Gegenwehr" treten desto besser ! Diesen skrupellosen Ganoven müssen wir das "Handwerk" legen !!! Sende dir ganz herzliche Grüße aus Trier....Annette***


----------



## Hartmanni (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

outlets.de anscheinend weiterhin sehr aktiv.
Auch ich bin in die Outletsfalle geraten.Ich soll am 25.09.09 einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.Am 05.11.09 bekam ich die Email-Rechnung.Habe daraufhin den Standardbrief der Verbraucherzentrale an die Firma geschickt mit dem Hinweis,dass ich nicht willig bin zu zahlen.Am 27.11.09 traf dann die erste schriftliche Mahnung bei mir ein.Keine Reaktion meinerseits!Nun erhielt ich am 19.01.10 von der "Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" Berlin eine Zahlungsaufforderung (Betrag war mittlerweile von 96,-EUR auf 153,45 EUR angestiegen).Auch darauf werde ich nicht reagieren!Ich werde abwarten,ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.Diesen werde ich dann zurückweisen und gegebenenfalls juristische Wege einleiten.


----------



## Babzi (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich bin auch aus Berlin und in die Falle bei Outlets getappt.wie lautet deine bankleitzahl auf dein Zahlbeleg. Vielleicht kennst du Hohenneuendorf ,da sollte ich das Geld auf das Konto Deutsche Zentral Inkasse einzahlen. Babzi


----------



## Pharao_XII (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

nein die haben auch in münchen eins da hab ich post bekomm


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo,

ich bin grad ganz neu hier..
ich habe mich angemeldet da ich gerade bei gutefrage.net mitbekommen habe, dass outlets.de der reinste [...] ist..
nun lese ich hier, dass man bereits bei anmeldung angeblich zahlen muss..

ich habe also SOFORT (also am selben tag) widerspruch eingelegt..
wie folgt:

hiermit möchte ich meine registrierung rückgängig machen. bitte löschen  sie meine daten und bestätigen mir dies per mail. 
vielen dank. 
mfg 
(meine name)



www.outlets.de Aktivierung schrieb: 
Hallo Louisesmama, 

bitte aktivieren Sie Ihren Account bei Outlets.de! 
Klicken Sie auf folgenden Link um die Aktivierung abzuschließen: 

Outlets & Fabrikverkauf 
Mit dem Klick auf den Link wird Ihr neuer Outlets.de - Account freigeschaltet. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Ihr Outlets.de Team 

reucht das aus?????
oder soll ich noch deutlicher als absicherung was formulieren??
wenn ja, WAS???

danke euch! 

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mirija09 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

guten abend,

ich bin auch bei outlets.de reingefallen. nacn ca 3 m ails und einem brief zur zahlungsaufforderung für ein jahr, habe ich nicht reagiert. heute hatte ich nun einen brief vom inkasso (deutsche zentral inkasso) mit der forderung von outlets (96€) und natürlich vom inkasso unternehmen. nun finde ich das nicht mehr witzig und weiss nicht was ich machen soll. möchte keinen schufa eintrag wegen so eineen mist bekommen.

bin ich die einzigste mit so einem brief ?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Mirija09 schrieb:


> bin ich die einzigste mit so einem brief ?



Hast Du gesehen, wieviele Seiten dieser Thread hier schon hat?
*42 Seiten. *

Wenn Du nur mal die ersten 4 und die letzten 4 liest, merkst Du, dass Du wohl bei weitem nicht die einzige bist, die dieses Inkassogefurze bekommen hat. Und wenn Du nur ein bißchen quer liest, merkst Du, wie "wichtig" :scherzkeks: und "ernstzunehmen" dieser Blödsinn ist.
Und nein, einen Schufa-Eintrag wird es deswegen nicht geben. Neulich erst wurde genau diesem Kasper die Drohung mit dem Schufa-Eintrag sogar mit einstweiliger Verfügung gerichtlich verboten. Was ihn aber wohl nicht daran hindert, gegenüber anderen Opfern weiterhin damit zu drohen.

Was meinst Du, wie glaubhaft diese Drohung ist?


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



LouisesMama schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> _[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_




was für einen ausdruck???? :unzufrieden:

bekomme ich denn noch eine antwort auf meine frage, wie ich nun mit dem widerruf verfahren soll? :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das "B"-Wort ist rechtlich problematisch.

Man darf in Deutschland nur jemanden in der Öffentlichkeit als "B....." bezeichnen, wenn dieser rechtskräftig deswegen verurteilt wurde.
Ansonsten kriegt der Forenbetreiber Ärger mit den Anwälten des Abzockers.

Ob Du einen Widerruf/Widerspruch schreibst, oder vor der nächstgelegenen Verkehrsampel ein Adventsgedicht aufsagst, bleibt sich eigentlich gleich. 

Wenn Dich die Schreibselei beruhigt, kann man es machen. Es wird nur nicht zu dem erwünschten Ergebnis führen, dass Du dann weniger Mahnungen kriegst. Sondern der Abzocker wird sowieso sein Droh- und Mahnskript stur durchziehen und auf Deine Argumente gar nicht eingehen bzw. diese mit irreführenden Antworten kontern. Er wird z.B. behaupten, Dein Widerrufsrecht sei erloschen, weil die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen wurde (was Kokolorus ist). 

Schreibselei an Abzocker wird immer nur neue Schwachsinnsmahnungen nach sich ziehen. Dafür ist das Porto zu schade.

Wer auf die Drohungen (auch von Inkassobüros und Anwälten) nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Trotz aller Mahnblähungen wird der Klabautermann niemals vor Gericht ziehen. Das ist das entscheidende. Nach ein paar Mahnbriefen hört das von selbst auf.

Man verliert auch rechtlich gesehen nichts, wenn man auf die Widerrufsschreibselei verzichtet. Da eine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform nicht zugestellt wurde, hat die Widerrufsfrist nie zu laufen begonnen, und der Widerruf kann bis auf ewig erklärt werden. Und der Vertrag selbst kann auch in 3 Jahren noch bestritten werden. Danach ist der Anspruch eh verjährt.


----------



## Murcsi (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Also wegen dieser Polizeigeschichte, traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht gegen die Anzeige zu erstatten.  Dann sind da auch meine Personalien und wenn es zum Gerichtsverfahren kommt, habe ich dann auch wahrscheinlich Unkosten...
Ziemlich verzwickte Lage die Inkasso-Geschichte.
Bis jetzt hat sich RTL leider noch nicht gemeldet, wenn aber jeder seine Mail oder auch nur seine Version bzw. Beschreibung an ZDF, RTL, SAT1 und alle anderen schickt wird sich bestimmt am Ende herausstellen, dass es sich bei Outlets und diversen anderen ominösen Firmen um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt...

Keine Sorge liebe Mitglieder, wenn jeder konsequent bleibt, solln die mir von mir aus die Bude einrennen, aber Geld gibts keins


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Bis heute nach mehr als vier Jahren hatte noch niemand Unkosten, der den Mahndrohmüll still entsorgt hat.


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das "B"-Wort ist rechtlich problematisch.
> 
> Ob Du einen Widerruf/Widerspruch schreibst, oder vor der nächstgelegenen Verkehrsampel ein Adventsgedicht aufsagst, bleibt sich eigentlich gleich.



also im klartext:



durch meine alleinige registrierung werde ich nun so oder so diese rechnung bekommen?
was mache ich, sobald ich den brief bekomme?


----------



## Murcsi (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

nix den Brief behalten und nix machen und dann alle geschlossen zur Polizei und zu den Medien...


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Murcsi schrieb:


> nix den Brief behalten und nix machen und dann alle geschlossen zur Polizei und zu den Medien...



ok.. danke 

ähmm.. wie meinst du "geschlossen"??
gibt es einen startschuss?
oder meinst du eher ENTschlossen??


----------



## Murcsi (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

nee "alle drei zusammen" 
frei nach dem Moto "dabei is alles" 

ich muss sagen, seit dem ich hier im Forum gestöbert habe, bin ich um einiges erleichterter und sehe der ganzen Sache gelassen und kampfbereit entgegen.

Mich kann man nicht so schnell in die Pfanne hauen.


----------



## der Lange (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Murcsi schrieb:


> Also wegen dieser Polizeigeschichte, traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht gegen die Anzeige zu erstatten.  Dann sind da auch meine Personalien und wenn es zum Gerichtsverfahren kommt, habe ich dann auch wahrscheinlich Unkosten...
> Ziemlich verzwickte Lage die Inkasso-Geschichte.
> Bis jetzt hat sich RTL leider noch nicht gemeldet, wenn aber jeder seine Mail oder auch nur seine Version bzw. Beschreibung an ZDF, RTL, SAT1 und alle anderen schickt wird sich bestimmt am Ende herausstellen, dass es sich bei Outlets und diversen anderen ominösen Firmen um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt...
> 
> Keine Sorge liebe Mitglieder, wenn jeder konsequent bleibt, solln die mir von mir aus die Bude einrennen, aber Geld gibts keins


Der Meinung bin ich auch ,werde aber mit mein RA. darüber reden  wie die Rechtlage ist .


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Liest hier auch mal jemand, was die Erfahrungen im Forum nach vier Jahren Einschüchterungsfallen mit Millionen Betroffenen sind?


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Liest hier auch mal jemand, was die Erfahrungen im Forum nach vier Jahren Einschüchterungsfallen mit Millionen Betroffenen sind?



also wenn man davon das erste mal betroffen und total verunsichert ist, was da nun kommen mag.. dann liest man nicht wirklich 

ich hab folgendes gerade an akte20.10 und sternTV geschickt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe mich heute auf einer Internetseite angemeldet und im nachhinein festgestellt, dass es sich um Abzocke handelt!
Es handelt sich um die Seite Outlets & Fabrikverkauf!
Nachdem ich nun merkte, worauf ich da herreinzufallen drohe, legte ich sofort Widerspruch ein, zog meine Anmeldung zurück und kündigte den Account mit der Bitte, um schriftliche Bestätigung der Löschung meiner Daten!

Nun habe ich über einen Hinweis aus dem Forum Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de gelesen, dass das Widerspruchsrecht mit Abschluss der Registrieung des Accounts erlischt!
Das ist doch nicht rechtens?

Ich weiß nun nicht genau, wie ich verfahren soll, falls/bzw. wenn nun die Rechnung kommt.

Bitte helfen Sie mir und allen anderen Betrogenen bei dieser fiesen Masche und vorallem warnen Sie in einer Ihrer Sendungen davor, damit diesem Menschen das Handwerk gelegt, zumindest schwer gemscht wird und nicht mehr so viele Leute darauf hereinfallen!

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
(...)
_________________________________________________________________
BITTE EDITIEREN falls nötig


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Da klappt das Lesen nicht. Hier steht nirgendwo, dass das Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig verfällt, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## der Lange (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Liest hier auch mal jemand, was die Erfahrungen im Forum nach vier Jahren Einschüchterungsfallen mit Millionen Betroffenen sind?


  ja das möchte ich   ,aber wo ist das zu finden?


----------



## auchOpfer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung - outlets.de*

Finde die Idee von Babzi gut, dass so viele wie möglich von uns die Bank anschreiben sollten, allerdings die der outlets.de (=Sxxx xxxxx Oxxxxbxxx) vorrangig und nicht die des Inkassobüros (eigentlich beide Banken, denn das Inkassobüro macht das Abzockerspiel mit =gleicher Clan) und wir sollten ebenso Anzeige erstatten, an Akte 2010, sonstige Medien und die Verbraucherzentralen wie auch ans Bundesministerium schreiben - je mehr von uns schreiben, desto schneller passiert endlich was gegen die Bande!

Bei mir war's so:
hatte zwar gelesen, dass ein Jahresbeitrag von 96 EUR p.a. im Zusammenhang mit einem 2-Jahresvertrag anfallen würde, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig widerruft, aber gerade dieser hohe Jahresbeitrag hat mich neugierig gemacht, denn so dachte ich ( ich blööööd )  :wall:
dann muss ja richtig was geboten werden von der Website....
Meldete mich also an und dann kam die riesige Enttäuschung, denn was da angeboten wurde, war ein Witz und nicht mal 5 EUR Jahresbeitrag wert - und ich dachte mir, das kann's ja gar nicht sein, hat wohl nicht so geklappt mit der Anmeldung,  muss wohl noch irgendwas aktivieren - also kommt bestimmt noch eine aufkärende E-mail von denen! Für mich war dann bald klar, dass es mit der Anmeldung gar nicht geklappt haben kann, da ich vergeblich nach einer E-mail von outlets.de mit Zugangsbenutzerdaten bzw. einer Anmeldebestätigung "danke, dass Sie sich bei uns angemeldet haben... :wall:  - so wie's jeder Online-Shop bzw. Online-Anbieter eben so macht, wenn man sich angemeldet hat - kam.

Thema war für mich also erledigt und vergessen bis genau 2 Wochen später eine E-mail kam mit der Rg. über 96 EUR. Da wurde ich erstmal richtig sauer und hab' per E-mail widersprochen mit dem Hinweis, dass ich bis zum Eingang der Rechnung gar nicht wusste, dass ich tatsächlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe und dass es sich hier doch nur um eine "Abzocker-Firma" handeln kann (dies bestätigte sich dann, als ich diese Firma und den Inhaber endlich gegoogelt hatte nachdem auch nach meiner 2. E-mail keine Reaktion kam). Also, Gott sei Dank gibt es solche Foren/Internetseiten, sonst stünden wir alle alleine da mit unserem Problem!!!
Werde keinen Cent zahlen und ich bin gespannt, ob die sich trauen, auch mal einen Mahnbescheid zu veranlassen - bislang hat wohl immer noch keiner einen solchen bekommen ... !???


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



LouisesMama schrieb:


> Nun habe ich über einen Hinweis aus dem Forum Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de gelesen, dass das Widerspruchsrecht mit Abschluss der Registrieung des Accounts erlischt!



Das habe ich so nicht geschrieben.

Ich habe geschrieben, dass diese Behauptung von den Abzockern immer wieder so gebracht wird, und dass sie falsch ist. "Kokolorus". So habe ich es geschrieben.

Aber vielleicht ist einfach mein Wortschatz der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr angemessen. Und ich sollte mich auf 50 Wörter beschränken, um verstanden zu werden.


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Akte hat bereits mehrfach von den Fallenstellern berichtet. Auch sind Anzeigen bei der Polizei recht sinnfrei. Für alle neuen hier nochmal die wichtigsten Links. Man muss sie nur lesen  bzw. die Links anklicken.
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf  Rechnung und Mahnung?

Und allgemeine Info hier:
Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie  wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und wer nicht lesen mag, kann es sich von jemand erklären lassen:
YouTube - Kanal von katzenjens

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Da klappt das Lesen nicht. Hier steht nirgendwo, dass das Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig verfällt, ganz im Gegenteil.



wieso??



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Er wird z.B. behaupten, Dein Widerrufsrecht sei erloschen, weil die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen wurde



hab ich das dann falsch verstanden??

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:25:37 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:23:00 ----------




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das habe ich so nicht geschrieben.
> 
> Ich habe geschrieben, dass diese Behauptung von den Abzockern immer wieder so gebracht wird, und dass sie falsch ist. "Kokolorus". So habe ich es geschrieben.
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist einfach mein Wortschatz der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr angemessen. Und ich sollte mich auf 50 Wörter beschränken, um verstanden zu werden.



na na.. nun musst du ja nicht gleich ungerecht werden!!
dann hab ich das falsch verstanden!
ich bin einfach verunsichert und möchte natürlich jetzt alles getan haben, um auf der sicheren seite zu sein.. :cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du doch schon. Auch wenn Du einfach nichts tust, Dir einen guten Tee mit Rum machst und das Drohgeblähe einfach Drohgeblähe sein lässt. Denn es ist gar nichts dahinter.


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wir können nur denjenigen helfen, welche aufmerksam lesen und verstehen können. Im übrigen ist Einzelberatung aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt!
:cry:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



LouisesMama schrieb:


> alles getan haben, um auf der sicheren seite zu sein.. :cry:




zumal es ja hieß, je mehr umso besser..
und das stand hier definitiv irgendwo!!!


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du doch schon. Auch wenn Du einfach nichts tust, Dir einen guten Tee mit Rum machst und das Drohgeblähe einfach Drohgeblähe sein lässt. Denn es ist gar nichts dahinter.



ok. danke 



> Wir können nur denjenigen helfen, welche aufmerksam lesen und verstehen können. Im übrigen ist Einzelberatung aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt!
> :cry:



ja, das versteh ich..
aufmerksam lesen ist halt in den ersten schreckstunden schwer :cry:

aber vielen dank für die hilfe.. ich halte dann die füße still und mach gar nix


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Den Schreckeffekt und den Tunnelblick von Abzockopfern kennen wir, das ist etwas normales. Trotzdem: man muss lernen, damit umzugehen. Sich zu informieren, zu lesen, logisch zu denken. Im Grunde ist alles oft viel einfacher, als man denkt.


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Jedenfalls hatte nach den Meldungen hier im Forum seit mehr als vier Jahren noch niemand ein Problem, der den Mahndrohmüll still entsorgt hat.


----------



## LouisesMama (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Den Schreckeffekt und den Tunnelblick von Abzockopfern kennen wir, das ist etwas normales. Trotzdem: man muss lernen, damit umzugehen. Sich zu informieren, zu lesen, logisch zu denken. Im Grunde ist alles oft viel einfacher, als man denkt.



ja klar.. das fiese ist, dass ich sowas bisher immer 10kilometer gegen den wind gerochen habe und immer mit dem kopf geschüttelt hab, wenn da wer drauf reingefallen ist.. aber diesmal 

egal.. irgendwann ist immer das erste mal :cry:
augen "auf" und durch


----------



## London (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,ich habe heute die *LETZTE MAHNUNG* von outlet.de *per Post* bekommen und die *2te Mahnung per E-Mail*.
Ich habe nicht reagiert.Mache mir aber dennoch Gedanken!
In der Mahnung die outlet mir nach Hause gesendet hat,steht drin:

Hinweis: Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür,dass wir im Sinne einer wirtschaftlichen Abwicklung unserer Vertragsverhältnisse dem weiteren Einzug einem darauf spezialisierten Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüro übertragen werden.Dadurch entstehen Ihnen weitere Kosten und bei Vorliegen der Rechtlichen Voraussetzungen weitere Nachteile wie z.B. ein negativer Schufa-Eintrag.
Ihre Outlets.de - Vertragsabteilung


Also ich bekomm jetzt doch kalte Füße. :-?Das läuft jetzt schon seit dem 22.12.2009.
Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen?!?!?
Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sascha (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen?!?!?
> Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!



Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Der Rest ist Schall und Rauch...


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Bei der Belästigung mit solchem Müll kann man sich nur selbst helfen.

Wie kommt man dazu, sich von dubiosen Hinter-dem-Zaun-Drohern aus der Ruhe bringen zu lassen?


----------



## der Lange (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



London schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe heute die *LETZTE MAHNUNG* von outlet.de *per Post* bekommen und die *2te Mahnung per E-Mail*.
> Ich habe nicht reagiert.Mache mir aber dennoch Gedanken!
> In der Mahnung die outlet mir nach Hause gesendet hat,steht drin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



der Lange schrieb:


> ...weil so geht das nicht . einen das Sauer verdiente  Geld abzuzocken  .



Das geht sowieso schon dann nicht, wenn man den Unsinn einfach aussitzt. 

Anzeigen haben aber leider wenig Sinn, weil deutsche Staatsanwälte kein Engagement für diese komplizierten Massenverfahren haben. Die behaupten, der Betrugsvorsatz sei nicht nachweisbar. Damit sei das nicht strafbar, auch wenn die Forderung zivilrechtlich nicht durchsetzbar sein wird. Aber die Strafverfahren werden alle eingestellt. Es kommen sowieso schon tausende solcher Anzeigen, ob Ihr alle noch ein paar Tausend dazu schreibt, darauf kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an.

Die allermeisten Rechtsanwälte sagen auch nichts anderes wie wir: wer die Füße stillhält, kann sein Geld behalten. Wenn der Anwalt einen Brief schreibt, kostet das 50-100 Euro. Damit erreicht man manchmal (aber auch nicht garantiert immer...), dass man dann keine Mahnungen mehr kriegt.

Das Entsorgen der Mahnblubberbriefe in der Papiertonne ist dagegen vollkommen kostenlos. Und auch ohne Folgen, denn, wie gesagt: vor Gericht gehen die Klabautermänner ohnehin nicht.


----------



## HerrBastian (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich beobachte outlets.de nun schon längere Zeit, und die machen es derart dass die ihre Webseite oft abändern. Es ist tatsächlich so dass es z.b. sein kann dass man beim anmelden keinen Kostenhinweis sieht, oder dieser ist klein und im Fließtext. Bei mir war es damals so dass ich mir sicher bin 'es hatte keinen Kostenhinweis gegeben'. 

Nun steht aber z.b. "plötzlich" unter Google direkt unter dem Link zur Seite '96 Euro'. Das war damals nicht so, da bin ich mir völlig sicher. Wie bereits angemerkt baue ich selber Pages, und es ist ein leichtes so eine einfach strukturierte Webseite wie outlets.de innerhalb von 5 Minuten abzuänden.

Man sollte Anzeige wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Betrug machen. Damit zeigt man GANZ KLAR dass man sich sicher ist und hat einen einfachen Weg gewählt denen das Handwerk auch für andere zu legen. Niemand macht Anzeige wenn er/sie weiss etwas bestellt zu haben. Outlets.de. sind ganz klar [...], und dementsprechend sollten sie behandelt werden!

Klar kann man es auch aussitzen, doch die machen dann immer weiter, doch man kann durch Anzeige auch anderen helfen und sorgt dafür dass diese Art und Weisen eventuell ganz aus dem Net verschwinden. Durch häufige Anzeigen kann man iContent outlets.de ganz sicher langfristig stoppen da diese "Firma" der Justiz ohnehin schon schwer augfgefallen ist!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sprachlos (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Inkassodrohung*

Könntest du mir bitte die Fax Nr. der Bank senden, dann werde ich dieses Schreiben ebenfallsdorthin senden.

Gruß Werner


----------



## SGE Fan (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an alle,
laut outlets.de habe ich mich am 02.10.2009 auf diese Seite angemeldet. Zuerst habe ich eine Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten und habe natürlich nicht bezahlt. Dann am 01.12.2009 kam eine weitere Mahnung per Post. Diese Mahnung habe ich auch einfach ignoriert. 
Nun habe ich aber heute am 26.01.2010 von einem Inkasso Büro bekommen und weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Ich bitte um euren Ratschlag. Danke im Vorraus 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



SGE Fan schrieb:


> Nun habe ich aber heute am 26.01.2010 von einem Inkasso Büro bekommen und weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Ich bitte um euren Ratschlag.


Wurde dazu nicht schon alles, was es zu diesem Thema gibt, geschrieben?
Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Auch der Strohmann-"Geschäftsführer" ( :-D ) ist bereits justizbekannt:
verbraucherrechtliches…

Was meint die Verbraucherzentrale?
Das hier:


> *Die Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


Noch Fragen???


----------



## SGE Fan (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ok danke für dei Hilfe


----------



## HerrBastian (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Akte hat bereits mehrfach von den Fallenstellern berichtet. Auch sind Anzeigen bei der Polizei recht sinnfrei.



Das eine Anzeige sinnfrei ist würde ich nicht behaupten. Mindestens gibt man mit einer Anzeige voll zu verstehen dass man ernsthaft und ohne jeden Zweifel davon ausgeht betrogen worden zu sein. Zudem bewirkt jede Anzeige eine Ermittlung gegen die Firma, und das wird auf Dauer bei ausreichend Anzeigen ganz sicher weitere Früchte tragen.

Die gerichtlichen Entscheide gegen iContent outlets.de und den Inhaber reichen noch nicht aus, und den Typen muss der komplette Strick gelegt werden. Da die Bande die Websiten abändert und andere Trick einsetzt sind polizeiliche Anzeigen ein gutes Mittel immer wieder neu drauf aufmerksam zu machen!

Zudem sollte jede/r dem/der mit einem SCHUFA-Eintrag von outlets.de getdroht wird dies ebenfalls dem Gericht melden da drohen mit SCHUFA-Eintrag outlets.de sozusagen "verboten wurde"!


----------



## DeKieler (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute, ich bin auch einer von denen der sich da angemeldet hat.
Ich habe keine Info für Kosten endecken können, ich wurde nicht KLAR UND DEUTLICH darauf hingewiesen.

Jetz ist es allerdings so, das bei dem ANMELDEFORMELAR rechts daneben die Kosten stehen.

Ich habe eine LETZTE MAHNUNG erhalten gleich 2 mal im Briefkasten, darauf habe ich nur geantwortet

Ihr könnt Euch Eure Mahnung in Euern gepflegten weißen Ars.. schieben.

Ich gebe zu das ich keine lust habe mir das alles auf einmal durchzu lesen, deshalb meine Frage an Euch, man kann den Spieß leider nicht umdrehen und Geld von denen verlangen, oder evtl, vor Gericht ziehen.

Ich habe einen Rechtsanwalt, als Betreuer, der könnte doch wqs reißen oder etwar nicht???

Wir sollten alle gemeinsam, mal Sat1 benachrichtigen SternTV z.B das wäre glaube ich für die ganz unangenehm


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



DeKieler schrieb:


> man kann den Spieß leider nicht umdrehen und Geld von denen verlangen, oder evtl, vor Gericht ziehen.



Es gibt solche Möglichkeiten, das ist allerdings mit einem gewissen Kostenrisiko verbunden.
Abo-Fallen: Inkasso-Anwältin muss Schadensersatz zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



DeKieler schrieb:


> Wir sollten alle gemeinsam, mal Sat1 benachrichtigen SternTV z.B das wäre glaube ich für die ganz unangenehm



Die negative Berichterstattung in den Medien geht den Abzockern kreuzweise am A.... vorbei. Die werden auch nach einem TV-Bericht keinesfalls künftig ihren Lebensunterhalt mit dem Austragen des Sonntagsboten bestreiten bzw. der Heilsarmee beitreten.


----------



## fritzill (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> Das eine Anzeige sinnfrei ist würde ich nicht behaupten. Mindestens gibt man mit einer Anzeige voll zu verstehen dass man ernsthaft und ohne jeden Zweifel davon ausgeht betrogen worden zu sein. Zudem bewirkt jede Anzeige eine Ermittlung gegen die Firma, und das wird auf Dauer bei ausreichend Anzeigen ganz sicher weitere Früchte tragen.
> 
> Die gerichtlichen Entscheide gegen iContent outlets.de und den Inhaber reichen noch nicht aus, und den Typen muss der komplette Strick gelegt werden. Da die Bande die Websiten abändert und andere Trick einsetzt sind polizeiliche Anzeigen ein gutes Mittel immer wieder neu drauf aufmerksam zu machen!
> 
> Zudem sollte jede/r dem/der mit einem SCHUFA-Eintrag von outlets.de getdroht wird dies ebenfalls dem Gericht melden da drohen mit SCHUFA-Eintrag outlets.de sozusagen "verboten wurde"!


Hallo,
habe mich durch die vielen Seiten hier im Forum gelesen und bin als Betroffener natürlich auch verunsichert wenn wieder Nachricht von outlets.de kommt. Habe einmal Widerspruch eingelegt, beim 2.Mal Passagen aus dem Brief der Verbraucherzentrale mit Urteilen und Paragraphen eingefügt und natürlich auf meine Vorwürfe outlets.de gegenüber keine Antwort und Reaktion bekommen. Würde nun gern wissen   wo   eine Anzeige gegen diese Firma gemacht werden kann,( Anzeige gegen Internetbetrug wegen dem nicht klar und deutlich vorhandenem Hinweis auf die Kosten??? und die mir gegenüber schriftlich abgegebene Drohung mit neg.Schufaeintrag??? trotz einstweiliger Verfügung die sie daraufhin vom Amtsgericht Halle erhalten haben. Habe nämlich keine Ahnung an wen und wohin ich wenden kann!
Danke vorab für die Antwort

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:49:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:40:23 ----------

Als Reingefallener und Leser dieses Forums würde mich interessieren, ob jemand sich auch so wie ich Anfang Dez. bei outlets.de angemeldet hat und auf ihrer Seite keinen Hinweis auf Kostenpflichtigkeit groß, klar und deutlich sehen und lesen konnte? Nachdem ich Beiträge hier über das Abändern und Umgestalten von Webseiten gelesen habe, bin ich nochmal über google auf deren Seite gegangen und mußte feststellen, dass am rechten Rand der Seite nun groß,klar und deutlich der Hinweis auf Kostenpflichtigkeit steht. Habe mich dann natürlich gefragt, ob die Seite erst seit Neustem so gestaltet und demzufolge umgestaltet wurde.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Zu den Anzeigen lies mal das (damit ich mich nicht wiederholen muss):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/59706-outlets-de-45.html#post303611

Zum Schufa-Eintrag: diese unsinnige Drohung wird sowieso nicht wahrgemacht, es ist nur ein Bluff.

Die einstweilige Verfügung, die sich der Abzocker wegen der Androhung des Schufa-Eintrags eingefangen hat, bezieht sich leider nur auf die konkrete Drohung nur gegenüber der Person des Verfügungsklägers. Das Urteil verbietet dem Abzocker jedoch nicht, gegenüber anderen Personen weiterhin damit zu drohen. Klingt schwachsinnig, ist aber deutsches Recht. Jeder muss im Zivilrecht seinen Anspruch selbst durchsetzen. Dazu sind allerdings ein paar Feinheiten zu beachten.
Schufa - Antispam Wiki


----------



## michi78 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*

habe heute meine 2. zahlungsaufforderung inkl mahnspesen erhalten. weiß nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll!!!! zahlen oder nicht? was ist denn bei euch anderen inzwischen rausgekommen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*



michi78 schrieb:


> habe heute meine 2. zahlungsaufforderung inkl mahnspesen erhalten. weiß nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll!!!! zahlen oder nicht? was ist denn bei euch anderen inzwischen rausgekommen?


Wer (freiwillig) zahlte, war seine Kohle los. Wer nicht zahlte, konnte seine Kohle behalten. Nach ca. 6 - 12 Monaten verlaufen die gesamten dünnpfiffigen Drohungen im Sande, und es kehrt in der Regel Ruhe ein......


----------



## Ralle52 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*

Hallo Michi 78. Einfach nur die Füße stillhalten und nichts zahlen.Für das Geld kannst du schön mit ( Frau) essen gehen.


----------



## michi78 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*

Hei! Danke für deinen raschen Beitrag! Du hast gut reden, Füße stillhalten.... Die haben aber durch meine Registrierung meine Adresse. Bin aus Österreich und alleinerziehende Mutter von 2 kleinen Kindern. 100 € sind für mich eine Menge Geld. Was wenn aus den Mahnkosten noch mehr Kosten oder was weiß ich noch alles dazukommt und ich das dann gar nicht mehr zahlen kann???? Antworten auf meine Widersprüche habe ich NIE bekommen. Liegt mir soooooooooooooooo im Magen und ich könnte mir in den Arsch beissen so blöd gewesen zu sein und mich da so "blind" registriert zu haben. Hab da weit und breit nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten gelesen. Dachte mir immer sowas würde mir sicher nicht passieren und jetzt das! Wie ist die Geschichte bei euch so ausgegangen????? was kam nach der zweiten Mahnung?


----------



## Ralle52 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*

Michi78.Von mir haben die auch meine komplette Adresse und meinen fristgerechten Widerruf haben die auch einfach ignoriert und sofort eine Rechnung geschickt. Mittlerweile schreibt mir schon ein Inkassobüro.Aber dank der ganzen Leute und deren guten Rat mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr. Es kommen nur Drohungen und heiße Luft von denen,die wollen dir nur Angst und ein schlechtes Gewissen machen damit du zahlst und der Herr T.F. weiterhin in Saus und Braus auf deine Kosten leben kann.


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Nach der 2. Mahnung kommt die 3., so in dieser Art

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

Die Drohungen treten niemals ein. Bisher musste niemand wirklich zahlen.

Die Belästigung durch schwachsinnge Mahndrohschreiben ist wie ein Internet-Fußpilz zu betrachten. Lästig, aber ungefährlich.


----------



## flippi1955 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Mal am Rande:

Beim Besuch von outlets.de wir ein nettes Cookie installiert. Darin findet sich:

mbox

Zu mbox :



> Eine Mbox kann drei Aufgaben erfüllen, sobald ein Besucher eine Internetseite mit einer Mbox aufruft. Diese können gleichzeitig stattfinden:
> 
> 
> Die Mbox kann Content darstellen oder austauschen
> ...



Soviel vielleicht zu der Frage nach etwas sichtbaren oder unsichtbaren... 

Böse wer Böses erahnt...:fdevilt:


----------



## nocheine (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hab mal wieder kontakt zur *sparkasse *aufgenommen und heute netterweise aus darmstadt (da war früher das konto) folgende information bekommen:

_gerne nehmen wir zu Ihrer Anfrage wegen der Firma I Content GmbH Stellung.
Grundsätzlich sind alle Sparkassen rechtlich selbstständig und untereinander somit nicht verflochten. Wir konnten die Geschäftsbeziehung
zu dem Unternehmen bereits vor einiger Zeit kündigen und vorerst beenden.
Wegen dieses Vorgangs wurden wir jedoch selbst von der Firma verklagt und müssen uns demnächst vor Gericht verteidigen. Sie sehen also, dass das Unternehmen ähnlich wie mit seinen "Kunden" auch mit Banken und Sparkassen umspringt, bei denen eine Kontoverbindung zustande kam. Wegen des öffentlich-rechtlichen Charakters von Sparkassen und deren daraus folgender noch stärker betonten Aufgabe, Konten für Jedermann zu führen, suchen sich derlei Unternehmen offenbar auch bevorzugt Sparkassen aus, um dort Konten zu erhalten. Es fällt dann auch umso schwerer, sich von solchen Unternehmen einfach und kurzfristig wieder zu trennen. Insoweit bitten wir deshalb um Ihr Verständnis, da wir hier selbst in gewisser Weise Geschädigte sind._


----------



## flippi1955 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Noch ein netter Effekt für Rechtsexperten:

Der Link 'Impressum' ist im Footer halb verdeckt. 

Da will sich jemand verstecken. Vielleicht ist es ja so programmiert, das er komplett untergeht... :unbekannt:


----------



## der Lange (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*



michi78 schrieb:


> Hei! Danke für deinen raschen Beitrag! Du hast gut reden, Füße stillhalten.... Die haben aber durch meine Registrierung meine Adresse. Bin aus Österreich und alleinerziehende Mutter von 2 kleinen Kindern. 100 € sind für mich eine Menge Geld. Was wenn aus den Mahnkosten noch mehr Kosten oder was weiß ich noch alles dazukommt und ich das dann gar nicht mehr zahlen kann???? Antworten auf meine Widersprüche habe ich NIE bekommen. Liegt mir soooooooooooooooo im Magen und ich könnte mir in den Arsch beissen so blöd gewesen zu sein und mich da so "blind" registriert zu haben. Hab da weit und breit nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten gelesen. Dachte mir immer sowas würde mir sicher nicht passieren und jetzt das! Wie ist die Geschichte bei euch so ausgegangen????? was kam nach der zweiten Mahnung?


 Spar dein Geld + Nerv dich nicht selber,   ich habe ein Beitrag Bei youTube an-gesehen und es wurde da ganz klar gesagt nur erst auf ein Gerichtliche Mahnung  antworten ,und biss dahin  alles fur den Acktevernichter   Gruß  der Lange


----------



## der Lange (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*



der Lange schrieb:


> Spar dein Geld + Nerv dich nicht selber,   ich habe ein Beitrag Bei youTube an-gesehen und es wurde da ganz klar gesagt nur erst auf ein Gerichtliche Mahnung  antworten ,und biss dahin  alles fur den Acktevernichter   Gruß  der Lange


     Schau nach You Tube bei ZDF - WISO /Akte 09  egal   Ps  .ich habe meine 1 Mahnung Abgeheftet und erwarte das da noch wass Kommt ,egal nur nichts Bezahlen


----------



## der Lange (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



dare1212 schrieb:


> hallo blowfish- das wuste ich nicht aber gut zu wissen-werde keine antworten mehr schreiben- das traurige ist nur:cry: ich hab echt gedacht soetwas passiert mir nicht komme aus dem kfm bereich-und könnte mich ohrfeigen-ich habe diese e-mail auch nur aufgemacht weil dort irgendetwas mit ebbay stand- sorry es war früh morgens um sechs- hab mich aber nicht angemeldet oder sonst irgend etwas gemacht- sondern sofort wiederrufen und das wars-natürlich habe ich jetzt nicht nur stress mit diesen leuten-aber ich bin ehrlich- mein mann macht mir natürlich vorwürfe- und das wird auch bei anderen so sein-naja machen kann man da wohl nichts- nur alles auf sich zukommen lassen- ich danke dir für diese info:-p


  Schau doch mal Bei You- Tube (ZDF-WISO) oder auch AKTE09und schon ist wieder Alles OK  .nur noch Einheften   ps ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt nicht ,wei die ganz genau wissen ,das sie das  Ganze Spiel  nicht gewinnen werden   Ich habe auch schon angefangen  zu sammeln  . lach
  Der Lange


----------



## flippi1955 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die feine Adresse:

http://www.excellent-bc.de/de/frankfurt_bl.php

Man beachte:

Mit Excellent aus der Krise!!!

Da kann sich jeder excellent einnisten und wenn es nur für einen Tag ist...

Gleiches zu Gleichem... und eine Hand wäscht die andere...


----------



## finchen (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Guten Morgen..
ich wollte mich auch nochmal wieder melden.
Bis auf die eine Email am 15.12.09..mit der 2. Mahnung sowie angeblichem Schufa-Eintrag und einer Postzustellung mit "Letzte Mahnung" ,die ich als unbekannt verzogen zurückgeschickt hab,bin ich bis jetzt verschont geblieben.

Gibts Erfahrungswerte,wie lang man mit Belästigungen oben genannter Art weiterhin rechnen muss?

Auch wenn ich der Sache gelassen gegenüber stehe..son Mist braucht keiner und hätt es gern hinter sich.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bernhard (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Man braucht auch keine Nachbarn, deren Köter auf den Gehweg kackt.

Manchmal muss man auch den Unrat der Mitmenschen wegräumen. Bei schwachsinniger Mahnbedrohung reicht ein ausreichend großer Mülleimer.


----------



## der Lange (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*



michi78 schrieb:


> habe heute meine 2. zahlungsaufforderung inkl mahnspesen erhalten. weiß nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll!!!! zahlen oder nicht? was ist denn bei euch anderen inzwischen rausgekommen?


Einfach im Mülleimer ,oder Abheften  egal  nur nicht Zahlen  dann hätten die wieder ein Dummen Mehr   .  Schau doch mal bei You-Tube  ZDF Wiso an oder
auch AKTE 09    und dann ist so hoffe ,ich dein verhalten geklärt


----------



## der Lange (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke bei outlets.de*



Ralle52 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi 78. Einfach nur die Füße stillhalten und nichts zahlen.Für das Geld kannst du schön mit ( Frau) essen gehen.



Um sicher zu gehen noch ein Tipp ,schau nach bei youTube ZDF-Wiso oder AKTE 09   Dann weist du was die Einnehmen .


----------



## auch Betroffener (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

nochmals ein Neuer zu dem Thema.
Bin schon bei der letzten Mahnung mit Androhung Inkasso.

Strafanzeige wurde gestellt - nicht mal eine Bestätigung kam, wahrscheinlich sind die in Frankfurt überlastet oder bearbeiten das gar nicht mehr

Bei der Bank wurde auch angerufen - denen war das Thema bekannt, allerdings soll immer noch auf dieses Konto überwiesen werden

--> gibt es eigentlich keine Selbstverpflichtung bei den Banken, bei Kenntnis von [.......] dieses Guthaben einzufrieren, damit bei Überweisungen (manche lassen sich ja schon einschüchtern) dann wenigstens die Betroffenen das Geld zurückerhalten können?
Da müsste es doch irgendein Notfallsystem geben.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:07:39 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:00:17 ----------

Hallo nochmals,

habe gerade festgestellt, dass diese wirklich letzte Mahnung nicht mehr nach Offenbach, sondern nach Düren bezahlt werden soll.
Hat sich doch wohl schon was mit der Bank geändert.
Allerdings müssten bei den Banken doch auch die Alarmglocken schrillen, wenn so jemand ein Konto eröffnet. Es müsste doch eine schwarze Liste geben, von solchen "Bankkunden"


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



auch Betroffener schrieb:


> Strafanzeige wurde gestellt - nicht mal eine Bestätigung kam


Wenn auf einem Revier Anzeige erstattet wurde, bekommt man die Bestätigung dort gleich mit (wenn man danach fragt). Für alle anderen Möglichkeiten kann man keine Bestätigung erwarten, da das den Verfahrensablauf bei derartigen Massenphänomenen nachhaltig stören würde.


----------



## auch Betroffener (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

ja, ist mir klar, da wird bestimmt ziemlich Personal benötigt. Eine Eingangsbestätigung - wenn auch als Textbaustein - hätte ich allerdings schon erwartet.


----------



## troll289 (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



DeKieler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bin auch einer von denen der sich da angemeldet hat.
> Ich habe keine Info für Kosten endecken können, ich wurde nicht KLAR UND DEUTLICH darauf hingewiesen.
> 
> Jetz ist es allerdings so, das bei dem ANMELDEFORMELAR rechts daneben die Kosten stehen.
> ...



Rein theoretisch könntest du das. Aber für dich gilt dann das gleiche wie für die Firma: Wenn die Widerspruch dagegen einlegen und das Gericht deinen Antrag ablehnt, bleibst du auf den Kosten sitzen. 
Ich selber hab mir auch schon überlegt denen eine rechnung für die entstandenen Portokosten zu schicken. Ist aber Risikoreich und kann hinterher mehr geld kosten als alles andere.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:07:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:04:02 ----------

Im übrigen wäre es vielleicht auch eine gute Idee: Ich selber habe den Vorfall ja bereits der Akteredaktion gemailt. Je mehr sich bei denen melden um so eher werden die vielleicht nochmal darauf aufmerksam. Vielleicht nützt es ja was.


----------



## Spaceroller (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,Bin auch auf die [...] von Outlets.de reigefallen. Als ich vor ein paar Wochen die letzte Mahnung bekommen habe, dachte ich schon der Spuk wäre vorbei. Aber heute ist ein Brief von der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso in Berlin gekommen, in der ich aufgefordert werde 153,28 € zu bezahlen. Geschäftsführer ist [...], der ist ja im Internet auch schon ziemlich bekannt. Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes von diesen [...] kommt. Werde mich aber in der nächsten Woche auf jeden Fall mal mit meinem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen. von euch einer auch schon Post von dieser Inkassofirma bekommen ?

MFG

Spaceroller

_[Namen und Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Spaceroller schrieb:


> von euch einer auch schon Post von dieser Inkassofirma bekommen ?



Das ist wohl anzunehmen. Dieses Inkassobüro dürfte jeden Tag waschkorbweise die Mahnungen zur Post bringen. Diese Forum ist voll von Wortmeldungen.

Na und? Was interessiert das Geheul und Gekläff eines räudigen Präriekojoten, wenn Du in der warmen Hütte sitzt?


----------



## michi78 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

habe heute im briefkasten 1 brieflein gehabt, unter der anschrift ist groß für jedermann zu lesen: letzte mahnung. habs gar nicht erst aufgemacht und werde es am MO dem briefträger wieder mitgeben. vor 3 tagen erst habe ich die 2. mahnung per mail erhalten. aber was wenn dann plötzlich doch der exekutor vor meiner tür steht??? ihr nehmt das alle so locker.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



michi78 schrieb:


> aber was wenn dann plötzlich doch der exekutor vor meiner tür steht??? ihr nehmt das alle so locker.


Du siehst zuviel Steven Segal Filme


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



michi78 schrieb:


> aber was wenn dann plötzlich doch der exekutor vor meiner tür steht??? ihr nehmt das alle so locker.


Beim ersten Besuch entfernt er nur einen Finger der linken Hand.


Quatsch, da kommt keiner.


> habs gar nicht erst aufgemacht und werde es am MO dem briefträger wieder mitgeben.


Wozu der Auswand, legs irgendwo hin und vergiss es.


----------



## troll289 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



michi78 schrieb:


> habe heute im briefkasten 1 brieflein gehabt, unter der anschrift ist groß für jedermann zu lesen: letzte mahnung. habs gar nicht erst aufgemacht und werde es am MO dem briefträger wieder mitgeben. vor 3 tagen erst habe ich die 2. mahnung per mail erhalten. aber was wenn dann plötzlich doch der exekutor vor meiner tür steht??? ihr nehmt das alle so locker.



Mach dir doch keinen Kopf darum. Bevor der kommt kriegst du erstmal Post vom Gericht. Gegen den gerichtlichen Bescheid legst du Widerspruch ein und dann muss der .... die Rechtmässigkeit seiner Forderung beweisen. Und der kann es sich einfach nicht leisten vor Gericht zu gehen. Da würde er sich ja selber ins Knie piepsen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



michi78 schrieb:


> ihr nehmt das alle so locker.


Jahrelange Erfahrungen mit den Nutzlostypen und deren bezahlten Inkassobutzen und Anwälten trägt halt dazu bei, diese Branche nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen. Ich war selbst mal Betroffener, als das Nutzlosunwesen vor ca. fünf Jahren begann....


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



troll289 schrieb:


> Mach dir doch keinen Kopf darum. Bevor der kommt kriegst du erstmal Post vom Gericht. Gegen den gerichtlichen Bescheid legst du Widerspruch ein und dann muss der ....


Bevor der kommt, blühen Zitronenbäume in der Antarktis 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## diva (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn ich einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid innerhalb 14 Tagen widerspreche, wie geht es dann weiter? Muss dann die Firma gegen mich klagen oder prüft das Amtsgericht dann automatisch den Fall? Wie läuft sowas denn generell ab (also bei normalen Firmen)?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Lies dir das durch. Es ist etwas ermüdend hundertemale dasselbe zu erklären.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit verklagt zu werden, ist bedeutend geringer als die Chance auf den Jackpot.
Die Chance zu verlieren zero.


----------



## troll289 (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



diva schrieb:


> Wenn ich einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid innerhalb 14 Tagen widerspreche, wie geht es dann weiter? Muss dann die Firma gegen mich klagen oder prüft das Amtsgericht dann automatisch den Fall? Wie läuft sowas denn generell ab (also bei normalen Firmen)?



Webmaster hat Recht. Der kann es sich nicht leisten beim Gericht n Mahnbescheid einzureichen. Wenn der das bei 100 Leuten macht, und nur 10 wehren sich, dann hat der mehr Ausgaben als wie er an den restlichen "gewinnt".


----------



## auchOpfer (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

an alle neuen Opfer die hier noch nicht angemeldet sind:
Lest doch erstmal was alles schon an Info da steht! Aber meldet euch auch an, damit man das Ausmaß dieser ABZOCKE von outlets.de noch besser überblicken kann! Ich hatte erst auch gezögert mich anzumelden, doch bin ich nun überzeugt, dass je mehr Leute sich irgendwo (muss ja nicht unbedingt hier sein, gibt ja auch andere ähnliche Seiten im Web) anmelden, desto besser kann das Ausmaß gemessen werden und es gibt den anderen Opfern vielleicht auch mehr Sicherheit/Zuversicht oder wie auch immer man das nennen möchte und nimmt vielleicht auch ein Stück Angst!


----------



## noch eine (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi alle zusammen!
Folge dem Aufruf mal..bin auch auf die Seite reingefallen :wall:
Bisher ist nur eine Zalungsaufforderung angekommen. Habe zurückgeschrieben, dass ich eine alleinerziehende Studentin bin und die Gerichtskosten übernommen bekomme, wenn ich, wie mir mein Anwalt und die Verbraucherzentrale empfohlen haben, die Firma verklagen sollte...
mal schauen, ob die sich nochmal melden.

Lg und noch ganz starke Nerven!!!!

noch eine


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



noch eine schrieb:


> ...
> mal schauen, ob die sich nochmal melden.



Nur für das übliche Kaspertheater.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Das Neueste aus der Verwirrkiste der Nutzlosbetreiber:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60884-taschenspielertricks-von-outlet-de.html#post304147


----------



## Zahnfee (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke, dass ihr so informativ ins Forum geschrieben habt, war schon kurz davor zu überweisen! Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden wenns was neues von Outlets gibt.


----------



## Rudolf1 (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an alle Mitbetroffenen,
habe wie auch ihr , Mahnungen erhalten und nicht reagiert.
Habe nun jedoch viel über Strafanzeige gegen iContent gelesen.
Kretschenfrage : Anzeige oder nicht, wenn ja gegen wen genau , Firma oder Inhaber ( wie auch immer), macht es Sinn bez. hilft es der Allgemeineit der Abgezockten.
oder
Ruhe behalten, abwarten und Tee trinken ( so habe ich es gehandhabt bis jetzt)

MfG
Rudolf1


----------



## der Lange (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo  :ich rate zu den 2 genannte möglichkeit   und wenn schau einfach  bei 
wiso ,Ackte 10  nach .da ist alles deutlich,und Klar  dargestellt


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Strafanzeigen haben mit den zivilrechtlichen Forderung absolut nichts  zu tun und bewirken  sehr wenig. Deutsche Strafverfolgungbehörden können  auf Grund fortgeschrittenem grünen Star keine Strafbarkeit erkennen, was aber nichts zur Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen besagt. 
Wer nichts  tut, kann nichts falsch machen 

Wer etwas  tun will: Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## HerrBastian (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Rudolf1 schrieb:


> Habe nun jedoch viel über Strafanzeige gegen iContent gelesen.
> Kretschenfrage : Anzeige oder nicht, wenn ja gegen wen genau , Firma oder Inhaber ( wie auch immer), macht es Sinn bez. hilft es der Allgemeineit der Abgezockten.
> oder
> Ruhe behalten, abwarten und Tee trinken ( so habe ich es gehandhabt bis jetzt)



Eine Strafanzeige macht allein schon in der Hinsicht Sinn dass man damit für den Ernstfall ganz klar zeigt sich sicher zu sein dass man betrogen wurde. Zudem führt eine Anzeige immer zu einer Ermittlung, und wenn gegen eine Person oder Firma zigfache Anzeigen vorliegen wiegt dies stärker als nur eine oder keine!


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Strafanzeigen werden erfahrungsgemäß gelocht und abgeheftet.

Es gibt niemals einen Ernstfall.

Seit mehr als vier Jahren mit zigtausend Betroffenen musste niemand jemals mehr tun als den Müll zu entsorgen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> Zudem führt eine Anzeige immer zu einer Ermittlung, und wenn gegen eine Person oder Firma zigfache Anzeigen vorliegen wiegt dies stärker als nur eine oder keine!


Unsinn, selbst tausende von Anzeigen haben nichts  bewirkt außer vermehrter Ablochung.
Deutsche Strafverfolger sehen nun mal in unsinnigen Forderungen bzw Inkassostalking nichts strafbares. 

Wenn jemand etwas sinvolles leisten will dann dies 
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen

Der Geldbeutel ist noch immer das schmerzhafteste Organ bei den Nutzbetreibern


----------



## HerrBastian (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Unsinn, selbst tausende von Anzeigen haben nichts  bewirkt außer vermehrter Ablochung.
> Deutsche Strafverfolger sehen nun mal in unsinnigen Forderungen bzw Inkassostalking nichts strafbares.
> 
> Wenn jemand etwas sinvolles leisten will dann dies
> ...



Nun, Anzeige habe ich gemacht da ich nichts bestellt hatte, aber trotzdem eine Mahnung/Rechnung bekomme. Anzeige macht man nicht aus "Jux & Dollerei", sondern da man glaubt eine ernsthafte Straftat erkannt zu haben und auch andere zu schützen!

Sollten diese tatsächlich einfach nur "abgeheftet" werden, so ist dies nicht mein Problem sondern jenes der Bearbeiter. Zumindest kann ich nachweisen dagegen vorgegangen zu sein!


----------



## bernhard (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Der Nachweis wird niemals erforderlich sein.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> sondern da man glaubt eine ernsthafte Straftat erkannt zu haben und auch andere zu schützen!


Strafverfolger sehen es nicht so und andere werden dadurch nicht geschützt.


HerrBastian schrieb:


> . Zumindest kann ich nachweisen dagegen vorgegangen zu sein!


Wem gegenüber  und wozu? Beschäftigungstherapie für ohnehin überlastete Polizeibeamte?
Hör auf solchen Schwachsinn zu posten.


----------



## william (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

_Leider bin ich auch einmal auf so eine Abzocke hereingefallen-bei outlets! Um den Müll weiterer DrohBriefe von mir fernzuhalten, habe ich denen eine email mit zwei Gerichtsurteilen geschickt. Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf Az.: 90Js 1388/09 und Amtsgericht Halle Az.:105C 4636/09. Das sind jetzt übers Wochenende 3 Werktage vergangen. Heute bekam ich Post von "Outlets" _ man erklärt mir die Stornierung der bisherigen  Rechnungen und hofft mich zukünftig als zufriedenen Kunden wieder begrüssen zu dürfen. Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt._


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosbetreibern sind auf Grund  mehrjähriger Erfahrung ziemlich sinnlos. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

wir empfehlen es nicht


----------



## London (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi,vielen lieben Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## saskiame (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo liebe Leute!!

Ich habe mich ja bereits im dezenmber oder januar hier angemeldet,und war durch eure beträge mir auch zum schluss ziehmlich sicher, das ich das so ausstehen kann...aber heute hatte ich ein schreiben von der deutschen inkasso zentrale in berlin im briefkasten...
hatten so ein schreiben jemand schon??
wie habt ihr euch verhalten?Soll ich jetzt einen anwalt einschalten???

so langsam bekomme ich ein wenig angst, da ich nur azubi bin und keinerlei finanzen ausgegebm kann.....und auch nicht in der schufa oder so eingetragen werden möchte...
helft mir bitte..

lg saskia


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> ..aber heute hatte ich ein schreiben von der deutschen inkasso zentrale in berlin im briefkasten...


Inkassobutzen sind nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte, 
die beim Normalverbraucher genau das  bewirken sollen, was du jetzt hast: Angst 

Ob es vom Nutzlosbetreiber selbst, einem Inkassobüro oder einem der dafür berüchtigten 
Anwälte kommt: es bleibt zahnloser Mahndrohmüll, für den  man keinen Anwalt braucht, sondern nur 
grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne 

Lies dir das hier durch, dann sollte die Angst verfliegen:  
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## saskiame (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

aber dieses inkassoinstitut gibt es anscheinend wirklich...
bringt es was wenn ich da anrufe und den den sachverhalt schildere??
und wie verfasse ich ein schreiben an outlets.de das ich auf keinen fall zahlen werde und so??
ich hatte sowas noch nie und will mich jetzt endlich mal zur wehr setzen!!
wie verfasse ich so ein schreiben damit endlich ruhe ist?
kann mir da jemand tipps geben?
lg


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> aber dieses inkassoinstitut gibt es anscheinend wirklich...


ja und? Hab ich behauptet es gäbe es nicht?  Es sind zahnlose Hauskatzen


saskiame schrieb:


> bringt es was wenn ich da anrufe und den den sachverhalt schildere??


Nö, genau so gut kannst mit einer  Verkehrsampel über die Relativitätstheorie plaudern 


saskiame schrieb:


> und wie verfasse ich ein schreiben an outlets.de das ich auf keinen fall zahlen werde und so??


siehe oben 


saskiame schrieb:


> und will mich jetzt endlich mal zur wehr setzen!!
> wie verfasse ich so ein schreiben damit endlich ruhe ist?


law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Wenn du unbedingt Wert auf sinnlose Brieffreundschaften legst
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Aber beschwer dich nicht anschließend hier, wenn dein Briefkasten vor Mahnmüll überquillt


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> aber dieses inkassoinstitut gibt es anscheinend wirklich...


Ja, das gibt es wirklich. Und der Cheffe dieses Inkassoladens, Herr B.S., hat z.Zt. wohl gaaaanz andere Sorgen.....


----------



## Recht (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Im Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf gegen T**** F*****, geboren am tt.mm.jjjj, wegen Verdachts des Betruges im Zusammenhang mit der Firma Connects 2 Content GmbH und deren Internetseiten "www.fabriken.de" und "www.rezepte-ideen.de" hat das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf, Az.: 152 Gs 950/09, den dinglichen Arrest in Höhe von 1.301.025,90 € gegen den Beschuldigten F***** und die Gesellschaft angeordnet. In Vollstreckung dieses Titels konnten bisher 865.425,80 € auf Konten der Gesellschaft gesichert werden.
> Verletzte aus der vorstehend genannten Straftat möchten sich bitte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Fritz-Roeber-Str. 2, 40213 Düsseldorf, unter Az.: 90 Js 1388/09 melden.



(Quelle: eBundesanzeiger)
Anm.: persönliche Daten wurden anonymisiert

^^^^^^^
gibt es irgenwelche ähnlichen beschlüsse gegen die drahtzieher von ouutlets.de?

oder gegen opendownload?

zusammenfassend muss ich sagen dass zahlungshinweise auf beiden eben genannten seiten deutlich erkennbarer sind!

ist trotzdem(wenn nicht schon geschehen) mit ähnlichen aktionen bei betreibern von fabriken.de usw?


kann es vielleicht sein,dass wenn zahlungshinweise besser erkennbar wie bei opendownload unten (aber nicht ganz unten) oder rechts(aber nicht mit weiteren inhalten vermischt) überhaupt keine beschlüsse ergehen können,weil nur geringste täuschungshandlung erkennbar)


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Recht schrieb:


> zusammenfassend muss ich sagen dass zahlungshinweise auf beiden eben genannten seiten deutlich erkennbarer sind!


Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Wie oft muß das eigentlich noch in´s Kranium eingehämmert werden?

Was auf den pseudooffiziellen Webseiten  steht  ist völlig irrelevant. Ist das immer noch nicht begriffen worden?

Die User kommen nicht über diese Seiten sondern werden über Landingpages vorbeigeführt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Recht (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

das widerrum würde ja bedeuten dass wenn ich ganz regulär auf die seite gehe und mich normal anmelde,den betreibern überhaupt nichts nachzuweisen sei.

wenn wir also alle anderen aspekte weglassen:

machen sich die betreiber von opendownload generell NUR mit dem anzeigen der kostenhinweise AUF DIESER SEITE straffbar?auch wenn es oft zu einstellungen kommt?

ist es möglich dass eingenommenes geld (was nur die seite betrifft) beschlagnahmt wird?

unabhängig davon ob es den betroffenen zurückgegeben wird(was sicher nicht passieren wird)


----------



## jessi84 (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,mir geht es ganauso ich bin auch ganz hin und her gerissen :-(

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:21:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:18:15 ----------

Hy du mir geht es ganauso hatte heute auch einen Brief vom Inkasso genau deswegen wie du. Man geht mir das auf den kecks die Kacke echt. Ich laße es auch einfach in den Müll wandern....


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



jessi84 schrieb:


> Hallo,mir geht es ganauso ich bin auch ganz hin und her gerissen :-(


Was hast du für Probleme? Es ist doch wohl mehr als deutlich gemacht worden, dass nichts zu befürchten ist.

Wenn der Köter von nebenan  kläfft, regt dich das auch so auf?
Nichts anderes ist das Gekeife der Inkassobutzen.


----------



## saskiame (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

nein nein, ich werde mich nicht beschweren, dacht ja auch mehr an eine email oder so. aber wenn ihr meint das bringt nichts, dann lass ich das bleiben.
trozdem werde ich zu einer verbraucherschutzzentrale gehen und mich mal beraten lassen.sicher ist sicher....
aber trozdem danke


----------



## fiona3004 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hi alle outlet Geschädigten,

bin auch da reingetappt weil ich das versteckte kleingedruckte nicht gelesen habe!!Das bereits zum zweitenmal.!!Ist mir passiert bei sogenannten ANbieter Mega-Download-die haben nach dem gleichen Prinzip hier im Net Leute abgezockt!Kann daher aus Erfahrung sagen:Nur nicht bezahlen!!!Das Geld siehst du nie wieder!Ich habe damals einen Widerspruchsbrief gesendet(Vorlage von meinem Rechtsschutz ) per Einschreiben!Rechtliche Schritte seitens des Anbieters sind da nie erfolgt-imme rnur Mahnschreiben per Email.Nie ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid oder dergleichen.Denen ist es zu aufwändig das rechtlich zu verfolgen.Auch würden Sie gerichtlich da nie durchkommen aufgrund der Rechtslage.Irgendwann hat das aufgehört...man muss da langem Atem behalten. Das ist nur Angstmach mit dem Drohmails usw. Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern-die spekulieren drauf das jemand aus Angst einfach bezahlt.
Grüße FIONA3004


----------



## Peppi7 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute...

Hatte mich im November auch versehentlich dort angemeldet... Ich hatte sogar einen Widerruf in der geforderten Frist verschickt, aber der ist natürlich NIE angekommen, obwohl ich den Idioten die Mail noch 4 Mal nachgeschickt habe:quaengel:...
Na ja mittlerweile stelle ich mich tot und hab natürlich keinen Cent bezahlt...
Heute kam dann ein Brief vom Inkasso Büro... 

Meine Frage: Ich muss mich weiter tot stellen oder? Erst reagieren, falls ein Mahnbescheid folgen sollte oder? Und dem dann widersprechen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Peppi7 schrieb:


> Heute kam dann ein Brief vom Inkasso Büro... ..


Inkassobutzen sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne jede Sondervollmachten. 


Peppi7 schrieb:


> Erst reagieren, falls ein Mahnbescheid folgen sollte oder? Und dem dann widersprechen...


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher als einen  MB eines  Nutzlosbetreibers
zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Es geht überhaupt  nicht um rechtliche Durchsetzbarkeit.
 Es handelt sich ausschließlich um Drohkasperletheater, durch das sich leider 10-30% der Verbraucher
 einschüchtern lassen. Das reicht der Branche zur Finanzierung ihres Luxuslebenswandels.
Jeder der bezahlt, trägt zur Fortsetzung dieser Abzocke bei.


----------



## Peppi7 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Danke Webwatcher!!!

So war mir das auch noch in Erinnerung... War mir nur nicht mehr sicher... Na was glaubst su wo der tolle Brief gelandet ist??:sun: Ich hab echt noch andere Sachen zu tun...

Und selbst wenn... Die sollen nur kommen... Meinen gültigen Widerspruch hab ich aufgehoben... Die können mich mal:ritter:...

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Angie1970 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nun nach dem ich überhaupt nicht auf irgendwelche Briefe b.z.w Mahnungen reagiert habe heute ein Brief erhalten von einem Inkasso Büro( Deutsche Zentral Inkasso) mit der Aufforderung jetzt einen Betrag von 153,01 zu zahlen. Mahnkosten und Inkassogebühren inkl.Den Betrag soll ich bis zum 16.0210 bezahlen.
auf dem Schreiben ist auch das Zeichen IContent Gmbh/ gegen mich zu sehen. Wie soll ich mich weiterhin verhalten?
Kommt da noch ein Mahnbescheid?

Bitte um Antwort...Danke!!


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

es ermüded etwas, immer dasselbe zu schreiben zu müssen . 

Lies das hier >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/59706-outlets-de-52.html#post304662


----------



## ahnd78 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!  Ich habe heute auch so eine e-mail bekommen und bin tot unglücklich. 96,-€ sind ganz schön viel für nichts...  Was habt Ihr nun unternommen? Irgendeine Antwort an die geschrieben oder einfach nichts mehr unternommen?  Danke für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Würdest du die unendliche Güte besitzen Antwortpostings zu genau denselben Fragen zu lesen.
Hab zwar viel Geduld, aber nicht unendlich 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher als einen  MB eines  Nutzlosbetreibers
zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Es geht überhaupt  nicht um rechtliche Durchsetzbarkeit.
 Es handelt sich ausschließlich um Drohkasperletheater, durch das sich leider 10-30% der Verbraucher
 einschüchtern lassen. Das reicht der Branche zur Finanzierung ihres Luxuslebenswandels.
Jeder der bezahlt, trägt zur Fortsetzung dieser Abzocke bei und mact sich dadurch faktisch mitschuldig.


----------



## ahnd78 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

du bist ja total freundlich!  wenn du keine lust hast, zu antworten, dann lass es doch. dann hätte ich vielleicht auch die unendliche güte, mir die antworten durchzulesen. 
leider habe ich aber nicht die zeit dazu, mir 52 postings durchzulesen. da dachte ich, hier ist bestimmt einer, der so nett ist und mir eine zusammenfassung schreibt. zum glück bin ich da ja auf dich gestoßen! vielen dank nochmal!:-p


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



ahnd78 schrieb:


> leider habe ich aber nicht die zeit dazu, mir 52 postings durchzulesen.


Ist immer wieder nett  auf Zeitgenossen wie dich zu stoßen, bei denen man fast den Wunsch bekommt,
 sie gegen die Wand laufen zu lassen.


----------



## ahnd78 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ist das hier eine Stelle für frustrierte Leute, die ihre privaten Probleme hier abladen? Eigentlich hatte ich mich angemeldet damit mir geholfen wird und nicht dafür, um mich beschimpfen zu lassen.


----------



## Peppi7 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hey ahnd...

Es reicht auch, wenn du nen paar Seiten überfliegst... Denn auf fast jeder Seite wird diese Frage gestellt... Und das dauert höchstens 10 Minuten... Soviel sollten dir die fast 200 € wert sein, die du sonst vielleicht aufgrund unüberlegter Schritte los wirst...
Woanders dauern Beratungen usw viel, viel länger...

LG und viel Spaß mit den nützlichen Antworten...


----------



## Peppi7 (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hey ihr Lieben...

Mal noch was anderes... Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand von euch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?
Das interessiert mich ja mal wirklich... Obwohl ichs fast nicht glauben kann...

LG


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Peppi7 schrieb:


> ... Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand von euch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


In vier Jahren haben wir von keinem der Nutzloanbieter je einen Mahnbescheid gesehen.


----------



## Arnbi (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Ihr da draussen!
Ich bin bei Outlets.de auch schön reingefallen.
War auf der Suche nach Matratzen. Nur mal eben schnell gucken.
Von irgendwelchen Kosten habe ich auch nichts gesehen.
Lezte Woche kam eine Mahnung ins Haus "geflattert".
Die 3. Mahnung übrigens (angeblich). Scheinbar hatte ich die ersten beiden per Mail bekommen, nicht gelesen und gleich rausgeschmissen.
3. Mahnung, na toll, stand sogar im Sichtfenster ganz fett drin.
Supi, für jedermann lesbar. U.a. muss ja selbst die Postbotin denken, dass ich meine Rechnungen nicht bezahle.
Per Mail hatte ich mich bei Outlets beschwert. Für mich sind Rechnungen nur in Papierform massgebend und nicht per Mail und ob die dort schon mal etwas von DATENSCHUTZ gehört haben.
Nachdem ich nochmal die AGB bei Outlets studiert hatte (die haben ja viel zu schreiben),  hatte ich erst gesehen, dass ich mich für 24 Monate verplichtet habe und mit einer Zahlung von 96 Euro + 5 Euro im Mahngebühren fürs 1.Jahr dabei bin. Ich habe leider das Geld überwiesen, da ich dachte, dass es meine Schuld sei und ich es einfach nicht gesehen habe. Meine Kollegin sagte, dass sei nicht rechtens und ich soll mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale nachlesen. Das habe ich getan  und ich könnte mir für meine DUMMHEIT in den HINTERN beissen.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob ich irgendwie mein Geld zurückbekommen kann?
Mittlerweile habe ich bei Outlets schrifl. gekündigt per Einschr. mit Rückschein. Bin gespannt, ob die sich bei mir melden. Sicherlich werden irgendwelche Drohungen bei mir eingehen. Die sitze ich aus und sammel alles von denen. SCHWEINEREI!!! Die nächste Rechnung werde ich NICHT bezahlen. Aus Schaden wird man bekanntlich klug. So etwas passiert mir nicht nochmal. War schön sich hier mal Luft zu machen!! Danke

LG
Arnbi
:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Arnbi schrieb:


> Von irgendwelchen Kosten habe ich auch nichts gesehen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Arnbi schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob ich irgendwie mein Geld zurückbekommen kann?


Leider nur mit hohem Aufwand und ungewissem Ausgang ( Umkehr der Beweislage)


----------



## troll289 (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



saskiame schrieb:


> aber dieses inkassoinstitut gibt es anscheinend wirklich...
> bringt es was wenn ich da anrufe und den den sachverhalt schildere??
> und wie verfasse ich ein schreiben an outlets.de das ich auf keinen fall zahlen werde und so??
> ich hatte sowas noch nie und will mich jetzt endlich mal zur wehr setzen!!
> ...




Sieh dir mal dieses Inkassounternehmen genau an. Genauso ein [ edit]  Anschreiben wie bei outlets selber. Und nur ne kostenpflichtige Rufnummer. Ignorier sie einfach, dann hast du wenigstens die Gewissheit, das sie den Brief umsonst verschickt haben.


----------



## Pharao_XII (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



ahnd78 schrieb:


> Ist das hier eine Stelle für frustrierte Leute, die ihre privaten Probleme hier abladen? Eigentlich hatte ich mich angemeldet damit mir geholfen wird und nicht dafür, um mich beschimpfen zu lassen.


  würd mal sagen du hast ein bissel im tonfall daneben gegriffen wenn du die ersten seiten gelesen hättest wärst du schlauer und die zeit hat man.


----------



## noch ne dumme (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo an alle!

Tja, auch ich bin reingefallen.Wollte nur mal eben günstig schuhe suchen, bin bei outlet.de gelandet, angemeldet, enttäuscht, dass die Seite mir überhaupt nicht weiterhelfen konnte und abgeschrieben. Daher habe ich auch die mail mit den AGBs gleich in den papierkorb geschoben. Vor vier tagen kam nun die rechnung. habe erstmal ne nette mail zurückgeschrieben, dass ich deren service überhaupt nicht nutzen kann, und ob es nicht möglich ist, den vertrag vorzeitig zu beenden. die automatische standardantwort kam.
dann bin ich erst auf dieses forum hier gestoßen und könnte mich noch mehr in den allerwertesten beißen!
habe hier jetzt schon ziemlich viel gelesen und bin mir trotzdem unsicher. das klingt bei outlet. de alles so echt mit den ganzen paragraphen und so.
außerdem wird man rechts von der anmeldemaske auf die kosten hingewiesen (habe mich über google gerade nochmal hinführen lassen), was ich bei der anmeldung jedoch nicht beachtet habe.
auch habe ich die AGBs nicht gelesen. ist doch alles mein fehler, oder?
wenn ich jetzt nicht weiter reagiere und die mahngebühren und so immer weiter steigen und ich zu guter letzt - weil "dummheit schützt vor strafe nicht - doch zahlen muß?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



noch ne dumme schrieb:


> außerdem wird man rechts von der anmeldemaske auf die kosten hingewiesen (habe mich über google gerade nochmal hinführen lassen), was ich bei der anmeldung jedoch nicht beachtet habe.


uralte Taschenspielertricks >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. 
Wer bezahlt, macht sich mitschuldig daran, dass diese Form der Nutzlosabzocke immer weiter
 fortgeführt wird.
Es liegt bei dir.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



noch ne dumme schrieb:


> ...ob es nicht möglich ist, den vertrag vorzeitig zu beenden.



Was für einen Vertrag? Bei verschleierter Preiskennzeichnung kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande.




noch ne dumme schrieb:


> das klingt bei outlet. de alles so echt mit den ganzen paragraphen und so.



Wenn die Kuh einen Fladen kackt, dann ist der auch immer ganz echt.
Es hat allerdings nix mit geltendem Recht zu tun.



noch ne dumme schrieb:


> außerdem wird man rechts von der anmeldemaske auf die kosten hingewiesen



Eben. Also optisch getrennt und nicht im hinreichenden, sofort erkennbaren Angebotsbezug.



noch ne dumme schrieb:


> auch habe ich die AGBs nicht gelesen. ist doch alles mein fehler, oder?



Nein. Ein Preishinweis hat nicht nur in den AGB deutlich zu stehen, sondern auch im Angebot. Sonst: überraschende Klausel, § 305c BGB.



noch ne dumme schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt nicht weiter reagiere und die mahngebühren und so immer weiter steigen?



Dann lass sie steigen, wie einen Ballon, gefüllt mit Pupsgasen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Vor Gericht gehen die Kasper ohnehin nicht.

Wenn der Köter lange genug gekläfft hat, dann ist er irgendwann heiser, und dann hört er schon von selbst auf, auch wenn er kein Leberwurstbröchen gekriegt hat.


----------



## krauseglucke (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wie ich sehe, bin ich kein Einzelfall. Auch mir wurde bei Nichtzahlung von 96,- € (wovon mir absolut nichts bekannt war) mit einem negativen Schufaeintrag gedroht. Mittlerweile ist mir aber bekannt, daß eine Frau aus Halle per 09.12.2009 eine einstweilige Verfügung AZ. 105 C 4636 /09 erreicht hat, bei der es outlets untersagt wurde, "mit solchen Drohungen zu agieren". Hat jemand diesbezüglich Ahnung? Ist die gerichtliche Verfügung personell gebunden?


----------



## troll289 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

War gerade ein Bericht in den Nachrichten auf NTV. Die geben auch den Tip: Mindestens einmal per Post zu wiedesprechen und dann n langen Atem zu haben.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



troll289 schrieb:


> War gerade ein Bericht in den Nachrichten auf NTV. Die geben auch den Tip: Mindestens einmal per Post zu wiedesprechen und


Quatsch, haben Nullahnung, typisches Schreibselgelaber 
siehe  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60251-schreibseldiskussion-zum-x-ten-6.html#post304862

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


----------



## noch ne dumme (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Habe jetzt vor, meine Daten (Adresse, Namen) bei outlet zu ändern, um wenigstens dem Postmüll zu entgehen.Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?Oder gilt jegliches einloggen bei outlet schon als irgendeine Art des "Eingeständnis" oder so?


----------



## Wembley (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



noch ne dumme schrieb:


> Habe jetzt vor, meine Daten (Adresse, Namen) bei outlet zu ändern, um wenigstens dem Postmüll zu entgehen.Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?Oder gilt jegliches einloggen bei outlet schon als irgendeine Art des "Eingeständnis" oder so?


Ach, lass es gut sein. Ob du jetzt ein Müllbriefchen mehr oder weniger bekommst, ist doch auch schon egal. Drohungen per Post haben die selbe "Nicht-Wirkung" wie Drohungen per Email.


----------



## Peppi7 (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Habe jetzt vor, meine Daten (Adresse, Namen) bei outlet zu ändern, um wenigstens dem Postmüll zu entgehen.Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?Oder gilt jegliches einloggen bei outlet schon als irgendeine Art des "Eingeständnis" oder so?




Ich würde mich da auf keinen Fall einloggen... Das ist jedenfalls der Tipp von meinem Anwalt... Einfach tot stellen und gar nix machen... Er meinte auch, falls es dann wirklich vor Gericht käme (hat er aber auch noch nie erlebt), ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite, denn man wurde ja hinterlistig getäuscht und hatte auch nie irgendwelche "Leistungen" in Anspruch genommen...

Er meint außerdem: Umso weniger man von sich hören macht, umso eher lassen sie einen in Ruhe...

LG


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Peppi7 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da auf keinen Fall einloggen... Das ist jedenfalls der Tipp von meinem Anwalt... Einfach tot stellen und gar nix machen... Er meinte auch, falls es dann wirklich vor Gericht käme (hat er aber auch noch nie erlebt), ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite, denn man wurde ja arglistig getäuscht und hatte auch nie irgendwelche "Leistungen" in Anspruch genommen...


Mal ein Anwalt, der sich im Nutzlosland auskennt 


Peppi7 schrieb:


> Er meint außerdem: Umso weniger man von sich hören macht, umso eher lassen sie einen in Ruhe...


Unsere Rede seit Jahr und Tag! :smile:


----------



## Vossey (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo
ich habe mich erst zugegebenermaßen über die Leute amüsiert, die irgendwelchen XY-Seiten ihre Daten preisgeben und dann im kleinstübelsten Fall mit Werbung vollgemüllt oder plötzliche Anrufe von Gewinnspielen bekommen, bis zum schlimmsten Fall - den 96€ Fritzen, wie im Falle von Outlets.de
Nun aber habe ich vor ca. 3 Wochen einen mit Stempeln übersähten Brief bekommen. Dieser Brief wurde schon etliche male an den Sender zurückgeschickt, da der Empfänger (was wohl ich sein sollte) nicht bekannt war. Trotzdem erreichte mich dieser Brief dann bei der Arbeit, weil als Adresse die ungefähre Adresse unserer Firma drauf war (aber eben noch nicht einmal die Korrekte / und der Nachname enthielt auch noch einen Schreibfehler)
In diesem Brief wurde ich ein letztes mal angemahnt (Ich habe vorher noch nie etwas von dieser firma bekommen und hielt es für einen Irrtum) Ich sollte doch bitte schön 96€ und 5€ Mahngebühr für die Nutzung von Outlets.de bezahlen, die ich angeblich seit Oktober der Firma IContent schulde.

Das Interressante dabei: ICH HABE NOCH NIE WAS VON DIESEN OUTLETS.DE GEHÖRT ODER GESEHEN. Geschweige denn angemeldet! So bekam ich dann also meinen ersten Kontakt zu diesen [...........]. Durch einen falschadressierten Brief mit falschen Nachnamen, der mehr zufällig durch die Personenkenntnisse meines Postboten zu mir gelangte.

Ich möchte auch noch dazu ergänzen, dass ich im Internet nur sehr selten einkaufe und wenn dann nur bei Geschäften, die einen gewissen Namen haben. Auch gebe ich meine Daten nicht an jeden Lollek und Bollek weiter, sondern greife auf ausgedachte Identitäten zurück wenn ich mal wieder in irgendeinem Forum schreibe oder ähnliches. 
Regel #1: Leute gebt eure Daten nicht einfach so weiter !

Jedenfalls habe ich diesen Scherzartikel von Mahnung ignoriert, doch dann kam letzten Freitag ein Schreiben von der berüchtigten RA Katja Günther, die ja als Inkassobeauftragte schon so manchen finsteren Abofallen Gesindel als Gallionsfigur der Ernsthaftigkeit diente.Wer keine Klienten mehr hat, der muss eben das nehmen was übrig bleibt. In diesem Fall: Abo-[...........] und Abzocker.

In dem Schreiben sollte ich nun schon insgesamt 140€ inkl. Inkassokosten bezahlen. Mit angegeben wurden meine IP und das genaue Datum mit sekundengenauer Uhrzeit. Problem dabei: Um die Uhrzeit kann ich mich gar nicht angemeldet haben, da es sich um einen Arbeitstag handelte und ich zu dieser Uhrzeit immer gerade aufräume, Kasse mache und den Laden abschliesse, dann nach Hause fahre und unmöglich zu angegebener Zeit online gewesen sein konnte. Das hätte entweder 20 Minuten früher sein müssen oder 15 Minuten später, aber zu dieser Zeit habe ich gar nicht die Möglichkeit, weil der Strom aus ist oder ich nach Hause fahre. 

Beispiel:
vor 18.20 Ich hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit an den Firmen PC zu arbeiten.
18.20 Ich putze die Laden Tisch und fege den Boden. 
18.25 Ich hole die Sachen vor meinem Laden rein.
18.30 Ich schließe den Laden
*18.32 Ich gehe auf die Seite von Outlets.de und melde mich da an*
18.32 Ich öffne die Kasse und mache die Abrechnung
18.35 Kassenbericht ist fertig und Geld kommt in Tresor für morgendlichen Bankgang
18.40 Ich ziehe mich an und verlasse das Geschäft
18.55 Ich komme zu Hause an und hätte die Möglichkeit an den PC zu gehen.
Was stimmt hier nicht? Richtig! Es passt ganz einfach nicht. Ich kann mich nicht angemeldet haben. Ich hatte zu dem Tag auch keinen Urlaub oder sonstwie frei.

Doch nun reicht's! Ich habe nun den Rat von Abzocknews.de befolgt und bin selber in die Offensive gegangen.  
_
Kurze Anleitung wie jeder helfen kann diese Gauner zu ärgern. 
Ganz bequem vom Computer aus.:_
*

1. Jede weitere Mahnung natürlich ignorieren. Erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widerspruch einlegen! Die müssen ja jedes mal Porto bezahlen.

2. Die Bank der Gauner per Email anschreiben:*

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,*​ *ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto …………. bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht um Abofallen. Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurück zu überweisen.*​ ​ ​ *Mit freundlichem Gruß*​ ​ *Das kann dazu führen, das die Bank die Kooperation mit dem Unternehemen aufgibt und die sich ne neue Bank suchen müssen.*​ ​ *2.1 Sollten weitere Briefe mit angehängten Überweisungsträger dieser Bank eintreffen, dann kann sich auch beim "Chef" der Bank beschweren. Das ist die Banken und Versicherungsaufsicht. www.bafin.de

Falls also die Banken trotzdem mitmachen, dann bekommen die eben was von oben auf den Kopf und dann werden sie bestimmt lieber einen Kunden verlieren als sich mit der Bafin anzulegen.

**
3.Bei der Bundesnetzagentur sich über Outlets.de und deren Praktiken beschweren. Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur

Das hilft vielleicht solche Seiten komplett zu verbieten/ zu betreiben.

4. Sollte euch eine RA Günther oder Ähnliches anschreiben, dann beschwert euch über deren Praktiken bei der Bundesrechtsanwaltkammer Willkommen bei der BRAK oder bei der Rechtanwaltskammer des betroffenen Bundeslandes!*
*
Das kann dafür sorgen, dass der Drohanwalt seine Lizenz verliert und nicht mehr für offizielle Gaunereien herhalten kann.*

*5. Verbreitet diese Anleitung!*

Wie gesagt:Nicht die [.........] Ignorieren! Wehren sollt ihr euch! Ihr habt das Recht auf eurer Seite! Die sind die [...........]! Die gehören bestraft und nicht ihr Abgezockten! Wenn wir sie nicht nur ignorieren, sondern wirklich bekämpfen, dann wird auch kein Nachfolger mehr Lust draufhaben so ein "Geschäftskonzept" nachzuahmen. Dann ist vielleicht endlich mal Schluß mit diesen Abofallen. Es wird langsam mal Zeit, dass solche [...........] sich nicht mehr in rechtlichen Grauzonen verstecken können.


Eigene Meinung:
Meinetwegen können für solche Leute, die 10.000ende betrogen haben, gewisse körperliche Strafen wieder eingeführt werden. Es würde schon reichen, wenn T.F. (Geschäftsführer von IContent) zur Strafe auf dem Marktplatz von München, Hamburg, Berlin und Köln aufgestellt werden würde und jeder Geschädigte kann, wenn er nachweisen kann, dass er von Icontent und Konsorten über das Ohrgehauen wurde, gleiches bei T.F. machen. Nämlich 1 Ohrfeige geben. Ich sag euch: Nach 5 Ohrfeigen lacht der noch, nach 500 weint er und nach 50.000 erkennt der sein Gesicht nicht mehr wieder. Vielleicht sollte man ihn auch nach alten islamischen Recht bestrafen und dem Dieb die Hand abhacken... ABER zum Glück Leben wir ja in einem Rechtsstaat, der keine körperlichen Strafen zulässt. Und das ist auch gut so. 
Wenn jetzt jedoch plötzlich eine Fee mir drei Wünsche zugestehen würde, dann würde ein Wunsch lauten, dass jeder [...........] ab jetzt auch Geschmacknerven am Rektum haben sollen.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die BAFIN hat keine Handhabe, den Banken die Kooperation mit unlauter arbeitenden Unternehmen zu verbieten. Das liegt nicht in der Kompetenz der BAFIN. 

Die Bundesnetzagentur kann ebenfalls nach derzeitiger Rechtslage nichts gegen die Betreiber von Abzockfallen unternehmen und ist hier ebenfalls der falsche Ansprechpartner. Die können nur was gegen Abzocke mit 0900-er Rufnummern, gegen Telefonwerbung und evtl. gegen e-Mail-Spam (deutscher Störer) unternehmen.

Meldungen von Abzockanwälten an die Rechtsanwaltskammer hatten bisher immer denselben Effekt, wie vor einer Parkuhr das Lied "Fuchs, Du hast die Gans gestohlen" zu singen.

Rechtsanwälte, die im Forderungseinzug tätig sind, haben in Deutschland nahezu Narrenfreiheit. Das ist politisch so gewollt, und daran ändert auch die Anwaltskammer nichts. Diese kreativen Freiheiten der Rechtsanwälte gehören zu den heiligen Kühen, die lieber nicht angetastet werden, sonst gibt es ein großes Geblöke.


----------



## Eva Medusa (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


...Tja...auch mir ist das nun (zum ersten und letzten Mal passiert...
Wie ist es bei Ihnen weitergegangen?....haben Sie Mahnungen, Pfändungsandrohungen bekommen?
Gruß aus Berlin

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:46:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:38:37 ----------




noch ne dumme schrieb:


> Habe jetzt vor, meine Daten (Adresse, Namen) bei outlet zu ändern, um wenigstens dem Postmüll zu entgehen.Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?Oder gilt jegliches einloggen bei outlet schon als irgendeine Art des "Eingeständnis" oder so?


...und haben Sie es geschafft?...ich kann auf der Seite meinen account garnicht finden???


----------



## piper-81 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!
Ich bin vor einiger Zeit (bestimmt schon über ein Jahr her) auch auf so etwas reingefallen, allerdings hieß es damals noch fabriken.de.

Ich habe auch Emails bekommen und nach der erst Mail einfach diesen Vordruck vom Verbaucheramt zurück gemailt. Danach kamen noch einige Emails, die ich aber alle ignoriert habe. Ich habe nie wieder was von denen gehört!!!

Also, ruhig bleiben, da passiert gar nichts!

LG


----------



## Eva Medusa (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Darf ich fragen, welchen Vordruck vom Verbraucherschutz?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Eva Medusa schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, welchen Vordruck vom Verbraucherschutz?


Wozu?   Die Schreibselei ist völlig überflüssig 
law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


----------



## Arnbi (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
gestern habe ich doch tatsächlich meinen Rückschein von meinem Einschreiben an Outlets zurück bekommen. Hat 1 Woche gedauert.
Ich Esel hatte dort nämlich eine Kündigung hingeschickt.
AHHHH!
Das ärgert mich. Wenn ich vorher diese Seite kennen gelernt hätte, hätte ich mich auch tot gestellt. Naja, die Totenstarre hat bei mir eben etwas später eingesetzt. Ich werde es jetzt aussitzten. Schade nur, dass man solche Leute wie von Outlets nur schwer oder nie zu fassen bekommt.
Die sollten mal so richtig "Klassenkloppe" von uns allen bekommen.
Kopf hoch, zusammen sind wir stark.:scherzkeks:


----------



## piper-81 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Uih, irgendwo hatte ich das gegooglet. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo ich den gefunden habe...Das ist so ein Standardschreiben, müsste aber auch hier im Forum zu finden sein!


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



piper-81 schrieb:


> ...Das ist so ein Standardschreiben, müsste aber auch hier im Forum zu finden sein!


Warum um Himmels willen seid ihr so schreibsüchtig?  Mittlerweile raten auch ( lernfähige ) 
Verbraucherzentralen davon ab 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> Seufz, ich habe es befürchtet. Ist schnurz, solange die Anfechtung drin ist. Den Rest könnte man ja - siehe oben - nachreichen, falls es zu einem Prozess käme. Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Musterbriefe - wer unbedingt einen schicken will - gibt es übrigens zum kostenlosen Download hier.


----------



## piper-81 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn aber ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, SOLLTE man widersprechen, so steht es zumindest hier überall im Forum!


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn der Osterhase goldene Schokoladennikoläuse legt, dann sollte man sie aufsammeln. Kommt aber nicht allzu oft vor.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, SOLLTE man widersprechen, so steht es zumindest hier überall im Forum!


Sischer dat, nur haben wie hier in vier Jahren noch nicht einen präsentiert bekommen. 

Und wenn wirklich mal Ostern und  Weihnachten zusammenfallen, das Kreuzchen wirste 
ja wohl noch hinkriegen 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/


----------



## piper-81 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ah, ok!
Wie gesagt, bei mir ist schon länger her und damals kannte ich dieses Forum noch nicht und wusste es eben nicht besser 

Allerdings hat mein Mann jetzt Probleme mit web.de, aber das ist ja ein anderer Bereich...da werden Mahnbescheide geschickt :unzufrieden:!


----------



## wahlhesse (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat mein Mann jetzt Probleme mit web.de, aber das ist ja ein anderer Bereich...da werden Mahnbescheide geschickt :unzufrieden:!


Auch für dieses "Problem" gibt es eine Lösung:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...dschaft-durch-anklicken.html?highlight=web.de


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat mein Mann jetzt Probleme mit web.de, aber das ist ja ein anderer Bereich...da werden Mahnbescheide geschickt :unzufrieden:!


Das  stimmt, aber weiter geht  web.de nach unseren Kenntnissen ( basierend auf den Erfahrungen
 seit  9.2004)  nicht.
Prozessiert haben sie bei  Widerspruch nach unserer  Kenntnis  noch nie


----------



## wiedtal (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo liebe Mitleidenden oder so ähnlich,
 ich bin natgürlich auch auf outlets reingefallen, widerspruchszeit verpaßt, rechnung und mahung erhalten und ich doofe nuß habe die 96 Euro überwiesen. Darauf sofortige Kündigung des Vertrages mit der Bitte um Kündigungsbestätigung, natürlich natürlich ohne Erfolg, warum auch, die haben ja mein Geld. Nun läuft der Vertrag ja über 2 Jahre. MUSS ich das 2. Jahr auch bezahlen oder können die mir ans Bein pinkeln, wenns ich nicht mache, da es ja ein zweijahresvertrag ist und ich fürs 1. jahr bezahlt habe. Ich werde noch diese Woche meine 4. Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein absenden.


Aber habe ich nicht mit der Bezahlung des 1. Betrages in Höhe von 96 Euro den Vertrag mit einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten anerkannt und muss fürs 2. Jahr auch bezahlen ??????????????????:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



wiedtal schrieb:


> Aber habe ich nicht mit der Bezahlung des 1. Betrages in Höhe von 96 Euro den Vertrag mit einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten anerkannt und muss fürs 2. Jahr auch bezahlen ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

PS: Ein Fragezeichen reicht

PPS:





wiedtal schrieb:


> Ich werde noch diese Woche meine 4. Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein absenden.:


Absingen der Nationalhymne an einer  Strassenlaterne ist sinnvoller...


----------



## wiedtal (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

also webwatcher, Du meinst ich kann auch in die Totenstarre gehen bei Mahnungen und ähnl. ?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich überhaupt nicht gerührt hat.
Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich nicht selbst in die Pfanne gehauen
 hat, absichtlich oder aus Dämlichkeit sei dahingestellt

Mehr ist nicht drin als  Hinweis. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## noch ne dumme (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo!
Habe übrigens meinen account zum daten ändern auch nicht gefunden und warte mal ab, was jetzt kommt.:roll:


----------



## rofie (14 Februar 2010)

*Outlets*

Hallo.
Ich ärgere mich immer noch mit Outlets herum. Habe damals erst nachdem ich alles ausgefüllt hatte, gesehen, das es 96 ,- € kosten soll. Als ich das gelesen hatte, habe ich *nicht *auf ANMELDEN geklickt sondern klickte auf Forum und alle meine Daten waren weg und die selbe Anmeldemaske erschien wieder.

War darunter ein Hyperlink versteckt ????? Muß ja, den nach der ersten Mahnung habe ich versucht mich mit meinen Daten anzumelden und es klappte.

Ich bekamm auch nie eine Anmeldebestätigung mit Wiederrufsrecht per Mail zu gesendet.

Seit einer Woche liegt mir ein Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro aus Berlin vor.
Ich werde darauf nicht reagieren. Oder ?? Es ist nicht einmal per Einschreiben gekommen und somit ist der Erhalt auch nicht bestätigt worden. 

Hat noch jemand mit diesem Abzocker Erfahrungen gemacht ??


----------



## peter999 (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Outlets*



rofie schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand mit diesem Abzocker Erfahrungen gemacht ??



Was meinst du steht in den 57 Seiten?


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> _Geändert  von webwatcher (Heute um 12:12:02 Uhr) 					 					 						Grund: an bestehendes Thema verschoben 					 				_



Darum....


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

So ist es: 
Onlinehandel und -zahlung


> outlets Dieser Verweis wird bis zum 16.02.2010 um 12:01:22 Uhr angezeigt. Verschoben: Outlets
> rofie


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Outlets*



rofie schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand mit diesem Abzocker Erfahrungen gemacht ??


Die Erfahrungen in diesem Forum lassen sich so zusammenfassen:

Der Müll wird hunderttausendfach verschickt. Am besten geht ein Empfänger damit um, indem er ihn in passende Behälter entsorgt: Mails mit der Entf-Taste, Papier zur Wertstoffsammeltonne.


----------



## rofie (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Mir liegt seit  2 Wochen ein Schreiben der Deutschen Inkasso Zentrale aus Berlin vor. Ich soll bis zum 16.02.2010 die angelaufene Summe von 153,01 € bezahlen. Werde aber nicht machn, da das Schreiben nicht einmal als Einschreiben ankam. Somit kann ich den Erhalt leugnen. Bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rofie schrieb:


> Somit kann ich den Erhalt leugnen.


Man leugnet nicht, sondern hält die Klappe.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rofie schrieb:


> Werde aber nicht machn, da das Schreiben nicht einmal als Einschreiben ankam.



Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung ist es gleichgültig, ob ein normaler Brief oder ein Einschreiben zugestellt wird. Ein Zahlungsanspruch besteht so oder so nicht. Es besteht auch so oder so keine Rechtspflicht, sich äußern zu müssen.



rofie schrieb:


> Somit kann ich den Erhalt leugnen. Bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt.



Kasperletheater.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## .colli. (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hey Leute..

Oh man, ich bin so blöd sag ich euch..

Hab Ende Dez 09 auch ne Mail von denen bekommen. Hab denn da mal versucht anzurufen, aber man kriegt ja keinen. Nach 2 Mahnungen hab ich dann das Geld überwiesen (in dem Glauben, es wäre nur für ein Jahr!). Und jetzt sehe ich leider heute erst, was ihr hier so dazu geschrieben habt.. Ich könnte mich so ärgern.. Hatte nun eigentlich vor mich da zu löschen, nachdem ich ja nun bezahlt hab, aber das geht ja gar nich.. Zumindest find ich da nix. Und denn hab ich ja nun hier auch mitbekommen, dass es für zwei Jahre is.. Was kann ich denn nun machen?!


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



.colli. schrieb:


> Und denn hab ich ja nun hier auch mitbekommen, dass es für zwei Jahre is.. Was kann ich denn nun machen?!


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## .colli. (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Verdammt... Und komm ich da nich irgendwie raus?!


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hast du das Posting überhaupt gelesen? Hab nicht den Eindruck, das du verstanden hast, was dort steht

PS: Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht zulässig


----------



## .colli. (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Oh ja, hab da wohl was falsch verstanden, bzw gelesen...
Bin wegen der ganzen Sache gerad bissel nervös, bzw. aufgeregt...

Und wie is das mit der persönlichen Rechtsberatung gemeint?


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



.colli. schrieb:


> Und wie is das mit der persönlichen Rechtsberatung gemeint?


Es ist in Deutschland auf Grund des ( in der Welt einmaligen )  Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz 
Laien nicht erlaubt, Ratschläge in der Form zu geben" tu dies oder tu das nicht "
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia

Ist bescheuert, ist aber nun mal so.


----------



## .colli. (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ach so ja, davon hab ich schonmal gehört.. 
Na denn muss ich da mal meine Recht-Dozentin fragen.
Aber danke, für die Infos die's hier so gibt.

Lg


----------



## LouisesMama (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo..

ich hatte mich (wie hier schon geschildert) am 25.01. bei outlets.de aungemeldet. am *selben *tag habe ich folgendes an outlets.de gesendet:



> _hiermit möchte ich meine registrierung rückgängig machen. bitte löschen  sie meine daten und bestätigen mir dies per mail.
> vielen dank.
> mfg _



im anschluss ein paar stunden später noch dieses:



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit ziehe ich meine Anmeldung bei  outlets.de  zurück und bitte um  Löschung meiner Daten!
> Bitte senden Sie mir eine Bestätigung, dass meine Daten gelöscht wurden  und ich nicht mehr Mitglied bei  outlets.de bin, bzw. meine  Registrierung rückgängig gemacht wurde!
> ...



darauf bekam ich auch am 25.01. folgende "antwort":


> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Support-Anfrage erhalten und in unser Support-Ticket-System aufgenommen. Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich in Kürze per E-Mail bei Ihnen melden und Ihre Anfrage beantworten. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld.
> 
> ...



*soll ich denn nun nocheinaml widerrufen oder gar nichts mehr machen??* ich habe mich auch gewundert, warum ich keine post bekam, sondern eine email..

ich weiß, es darf keine individuelle beratung erfolgen, aber ein hinweis, ob ich nun nochmal widerrufen soll oder nicht, wäre ganz toll..

vielen dank!!!
lg


----------



## Dalina (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Profiwin. Hab nichts gemacht,also auch nichts Falsches

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## LouisesMama (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

aah ok.. danke schön.. wenn ich deinen tipp richtig deute.. mach ich jetzt gar nichts und widerspreche erst dann, wenn ich einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekomme.. richtig??


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Persönliche Handlungsanweisungen dürfen wir nicht geben. Aber Du hast den Inhalt des Threads schon richtig verstanden.


----------



## LouisesMama (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

alles klar )

vielen lieben dank!!


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



LouisesMama schrieb:


> und widerspreche erst dann, wenn ich einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekomme.. richtig??


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür liegt bei etwa 0,000000001% 

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## LouisesMama (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

alles klar, dann kann ich mich ja beruhigt und entspannt zurücklehnen 
vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## franke11 (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

bin auch reingefallen hab aber noch einbar tage bis es ofieziell
wierd wie kann ich kündigen und wo


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



franke11 schrieb:


> wie kann ich kündigen und wo


Man kündigt keine nicht existierenden Verträge. Wenn schon  überhaupt geschreibselt werden soll,  
 widerspricht man.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Dalina (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Der Link hier hat mit geholfen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## rofie (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Mir liet schon eine Inkassoforderung vor(zahlbar bis 16.02.2010) und ich werde garnichts machen. Das ganze läuft seit dem 8.11.2009 (Tag der Abmeldung)


----------



## Gustavson (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Weitere einstweilige Verfügung für outlets.de und IContent >>>

Zitat:
"Die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei http://www.anwaltsofort-halle.de/******** hatte ein weiteres Kostenfallenopfer gerichtlich  vertreten und dessen Ansprüche durchgesetzt.
 Auszug der Begründung:


> Die Angabe des Preises für die Nutzung des Internetangebotes ist nicht Bestandteil des Vertrages geworden, denn sie ist im rechten Band unter dem Feld „*Schnäppchenforum*“ und über dem Feld  „*Aktuelle Informationen*“ platziert und zwar an einer Stelle, an  der der Besucher der Webseite *nicht* damit rechnen muss.
> Ein durchschnittlicher Nutzer der  Webseite gibt seine Daten ein und drückt auf den Button  „ Jetzt anmelden“, *er bemerkt den Fließtext auf der rechten Seite  gar nicht*.
> Der Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht  ist *unauffällig* und wird daher in der Regel *nicht* zur Kenntnis genommen.
> Diesen hätte die Verfügungsbeklagte wenigstens deutlich hervorheben müssen um eine wirksame Einbeziehung als Vertrag erreichen zu wollen.
> Darüber hinaus ist nach Ansicht des  Gerichtes das *Widerrufsrecht der Verfügungsklägerin nicht erloschen*,  weil dies wegen fehlender deutlicher Belehrung nicht ordnungsgemäß  war.​ Das Amtsgericht Leipzig führte in seinen Beschlussgründen aus, dass  eine Datenübermittlung an die *Schufaholding* unverhältnismäßig ist, weil zwischen den  Parteien kein Vertrag zustandegekommen sei. *Outlets.de habe keinen  Anspruch auf Vergütung der 96 € pro Jahr*."




Und wieder eine Schlappe für die Nutzlosanbieter: outlets.de | Verbraucherinformationen


----------



## Daisy1504 (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Mann,so ein **** ich hab heute auch ne mail von denen gekriegt,ich wollte auch nur mal so gucken,von Kosten stand da NIX!!!Bin ich jetzt blöde,oder was???:wall:Ich denke,ich werde das jetzt einfach mal ignorieren


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Daisy1504 schrieb:


> ,von Kosten stand da NIX!!!Bin ich jetzt blöde,oder was???


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Daisy1504 schrieb:


> ,Ich denke,ich werde das jetzt einfach mal ignorieren


Wer nichts tut, kann nichts falsches  tun. Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der einfach nicht reagiert hat 

Im  übrigen mal etwas mehr Vorsicht bei der Googlesuche walten lassen
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

http://www.verbraucher.de/download/vi_abzocke_outlets-de.pdf


> *Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen rät: nicht zahlen, stur bleiben und aussitzen.*


----------



## räphdamäph (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hey!
Will Euch nun auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit Outlets.de schildern. 
Ich meldete mich am 12.12.09 auf der beschriebenen Seite an, ohne auf eventuelle Kosten hingewiesen worden zu sein oder solche auf der Startseite offensichtlich vorgefunden zu haben. 
Als ich die Bestätigungsmail mit Bestätigungslink bekommen hatte, las ich (wie immer) die AGB`s nocheinmal durch und fand tatsächlich einen recht versteckten Absatz der auf Kostenpflichtigkeit hinwies. 
Ich sendete noch am gleichen Tag form- und fristgerecht meinen Widerruf an die angegebene e-mailadresse. 
Dennoch bekam ich ca 3-4 Wochen später eine Zahlungsaufforderung über die ich mich sofort per email beschwerte (Bei der Hotline war niemand zu erreichen, trotz über 10 Minuten durchklingelns). 
In der Folgezeit wurden mir noch 2 weitere Zahlungsaufforderung geschickt über die ich mich wiederum per e-mail beschwerte, auf die ich nur ein einziges Mal eine Antwort bekam, dass ich ins Ticketsystem aufgenommen worden sei. 
Jedoch kam ich tatsächlich einmal per Telefon durch, wobei mir gesagt wurde, ich solle abwarten... 
Als ich schon fast angenommen hatte die Angelegenheit sei erledigt, bekam ich am 01.02.10 eine sogenannte "Letzte Mahnung" mit Androhung des Einschaltens eines Inkassobüros und weiteren Nachteilen wie negativem Schufa-Eintrag auf dem Postweg zugesandt. 
Sofort rief ich bei der Hotline an und ließ, nachdem ich mir den vollständigen Namen und die persönliche Verantwortlichkeit des Mitarbeiters versichern ließ, meinem Frust freiem lauf. 
Der Mitarbeiter legte nach ein paar Minuten einfach auf ( welch proffesionelles Verhalten).
Einen Tag später bekam ich eine e-mail in der mir die Kündigung des Vertrages versichert wurde.


----------



## Dalina (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> in der mir die Kündigung des Vertrages versichert wurde


Welcher Vertrag ?


----------



## troll289 (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



räphdamäph schrieb:


> Hey!
> Will Euch nun auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit Outlets.de schildern.
> ..



Hast du denn für den Anruf bei dem du durchgekommen bist bereits die Rechnung gekriegt?


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber eine Stunde später ist in China ein Sack Reis nach rechts umgekippt.


----------



## troll289 (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Selbst der Anruf bei denen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Hab mich damals schon geärgert als meine Frau da angerufen hat.:wall:


----------



## der Lange (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> _full quote gekützt, dafür gibt es den Link modinfo _


Hallo  . ich habe ich ein Kündigung-schreiben vom Jurist ,das kann hier eingesehen werden kann, den Abzocker gegen Rückschein zugesand.Ich habe nichts mehr von den gehört  . Tip nur nicht Bezahlen  auch  kein Inkasso schreiben beantworten ,  die klagen nicht weil die kosten zu hoch sind ,und die ganz genau wissen das sie sich kalte Füsse holen  Lt Jurist  schreib den Fall auch an recht,ed tresor .tv die machen eine Doku über Abzocker im internet.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Und wofür der Aufwand?   Das einzige, was hätte passieren können, wäre Drohmüllspam 
 als Email oder auf Papier.  Für beides gibt es Endlagerstellen. 
Noch nie  hat jemand in vier Jahren bei Millionen Betroffener zahlen müssen, der sich einfach taub
 gestellt hat.
So haben die jetzt eine  verifizierte Adresse, die  sich bestens an Spammer verhökern läßt

von jemandem der wirklich Ahnung hat:
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?


Teleton schrieb:


> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> Seufz, ich habe es befürchtet. Ist schnurz, solange die Anfechtung drin ist. Den Rest könnte man ja - siehe oben - nachreichen, falls es zu einem Prozess käme. *Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.*
> 
> Musterbriefe - wer *unbedingt* einen schicken will - gibt es übrigens zum kostenlosen Download hier.


Sprich:  wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern will   

PS:


der Lange schrieb:


> Hallo  . ich habe ich ein *Kündigung-schreiben* vom Jurist ,das kann hier eingesehen werden kann,


Kündigung ist eh Blödsinn und welcher Jurist? Wenn überhaupt Widerspruch, was ein Riesenunterschied ist


----------



## Gustavson (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



räphdamäph schrieb:


> Hey!
> Will Euch nun auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit Outlets.de schildern.
> _full quote gekürzt, dafür gibt es den Link modinfo_



Kündigung zu wann? Rückwirkende Kündigung zum angeblichen Vertragsbeginn, sofortige Kündigung oder für in 2 Jahren? Papierschriftlich mit Unterschrift?:-D

Übrigens werden in den nächsten Tagen wieder mehr User posten, denn bei IContent gehen dann wieder die Rechnungen, Mahnungen etc. raus. Daher sind auch diese User psychologisch interessant welche Postings nur für wichtig halten wenn sie sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen sich zwischendurch aber nicht melden!


----------



## abendsternchen (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,

ich bin auch in die Falle getappt.
Widerruf hatte ich geschickt.

Heut war dann die Zahlungsaufforderung in mein Mailfach.
Da ich mich hier und auf anderen Seiten bereits informiert hab, werd ich darauf auch nicht reagieren. 

Von mir gibts kein Geld an diesen Abzockverein.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



abendsternchen schrieb:


> Da ich mich hier und auf anderen Seiten bereits informiert hab, werd ich darauf auch nicht reagieren.
> 
> Von mir gibts kein Geld an diesen Abzockverein.


:dafuer:


----------



## der Lange (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



abendsternchen schrieb:


> Da ich mich hier und auf anderen Seiten bereits informiert hab, werd ich darauf auch nicht reagieren.
> 
> Von mir gibts kein Geld an diesen Abzockverein.


 Diese Haltung ist  OK. aber nicht meinen das die Locker lassen , nein jetzt Kommen die Mahnugen ,aber egal,alles für den Mülleimer


----------



## rofie (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich habe schon das Inkassobüro auf dem Hals. Werde aber nicht zahlen. Zahlbar bis 16.02.2010
Bin gespannt was jetzt kommt. Werde hier weiter Informieren. Wer war auch schon soweit ?? Was kam dann ??

rofie


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Schreibelsempfehlungen gibt es hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60251-schreibseldiskussion-zum-x-ten-6.html#post306872


----------



## Drachenreiter (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Im übrigen mal etwas mehr Vorsicht bei der Googlesuche walten lassen
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


 
Hallo ihr lieben
Mir gings genau soooo....ich hab über Google günstige Faschingsklamotten eingegeben und bin man höre und staune bei outlet.de gelandet. Und selbstverständlich hab ich mich registriert und natürlich war da null und nix von bezahlen oder kostenpflichtig gestanden. Das war am 27.1.2010. Die erste Mail mit der obligatorischen 96 Euro Rechnung kam dann am 16.2.2010. Ich konnte erst mal 2 nächte nimmer schlafen weil ich garnicht wusste was da passiert ist und wofür ich so viel geld bezahlen soll. In der dritten schlaflosen nacht hab ich mich wieder ins internet getraut und  auch über Google diese seite gefunden:-p Und jetzt mal... Gaaanz großes lob an die verantwortlichen hier.... Seit ich mich hier schlau gelesen hab gehts mir wieder gut und ich kann wieder schlafen :scherzkeks: Man bekommt echt panik von solchen mails und man weiß nicht wie man sich verhalten soll und außerdem stellt man hier fest dass man nicht der oder die einzige ist die gelinkt wurde. Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten was weiter passiert(im prinzip isses ja schon klar) aber ich werde ganz sicher keinen einzigen cent dieser tollen FIRMA überweisen. Sollte sich außergewöhnliches weiter ergeben werd ichs euch mitteilen. Aber vermutlich durchlauf ich den selben Mahn und drohschwachsinn wie alle anderen auch. :-? Ich wünsch euch allen ne schöne zeit und vorallem den ängstlichen viel mut und durchhalten und lasst euch net erschrecken (iss selber auch net grad supermutig in solchen dingen):cry: Und wie schon gesagt ganz lieben dank an die macher dieser seite..wenns euch nicht geben würde, würde ich vor lauter angst den schwachsinn noch bezahlen:roll:


----------



## incilove (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo
auch ich bin im januar angeblich einen vertrag mit outlets.de eingegangen.
haben auch keine registrierungsnachricht erhalten.
allerdings bin ich nicht sehr oft im internet und habe deswegen schon lange keine mails von mir gelesen-also auch mit den jeweiligen rechnungen und mahnungen.
heute hab ich eine letzte mahnung von outlets über 101€erhalten die ich zahlen soll.zudem stand bei mir auch die drohung drinnen, über einen negativen schufa-Eintrag...

was würdet ihr machen?
hat schon jemand diese erfahrung mit der letzten mahnung? und was ist weiter passiert?

zahlen oder nicht zahlen?

suche dringend hilfe


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Lies mal nur die letzten 5 Seiten hier im Thread, danach sollte eigentlich alles beantwortet sein.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> zudem stand bei mir auch die drohung drinnen, über einen negativen schufa-Eintrag...


>> Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


incilove schrieb:


> hat schon jemand diese erfahrung mit der letzten mahnung? und was ist weiter passiert?


>> Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben


incilove schrieb:


> zahlen oder nicht zahlen?


Wer nicht zahlt, darf sein Geld behalten. Wer zahlt,  unterstützt *freiwillig* die notleidenden Ferrarifahrer...


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Offenbar bereitet man den "Abgang" vor und will sich "zu neuen Ufern orientieren":

Mit einem kostenpflichtigen Gehaltsrechner! :unzufrieden:


----------



## a-ha (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

In der Tonne kicken.


----------



## incilove (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hören die denn irgendwann auf?

wielange ging es denn bei euch,bis sie euch nicht mehr geschrieben haben?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Kann  niemand vorhersagen. Ist unterschiedlich. Spamfilter bzw grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne
 sind geeignete Abwehrmaßnahmen.


----------



## incilove (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

also in keinsterweise darauf reagieren.....
können die mir denn überhaupt nichts an tun?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> können die mir denn überhaupt nichts an tun?


Außer dämlichen Mahndrohmüll schicken nichts.


----------



## incilove (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

oh man, da bin ich aber jetzt ganz schön erleichtert......:-Dmir ist das herz ganz schön in die hose gerutscht.....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:52:37 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:50:19 ----------




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wir haben Ihre Support-Anfrage erhalten und in unser Support-Ticket-System aufgenommen. Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich in Kürze per E-Mail bei Ihnen melden und Ihre Anfrage beantworten. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld.
> Ihre Support-Ticket-ID:
> [ edit]


 


hab ich gerade erhalten------antworten die auch wirklich ? oder alles nur zum hinhalten?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> -antworten die auch wirklich ? oder alles nur zum hinhalten?


law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).





incilove schrieb:


> mir ist das herz ganz schön in die hose gerutscht.....


Genau davon lebt  die Nutzlosbranche. Ca 10-30 % der Betroffenen zahlt aus Angst oder Unwissenheit. 
Das reicht für ein Leben in Luxus. Wer zahlt, sorgt mit dafür, dass diese Form der Abzocke endlos weitergeht


----------



## nikilein (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo kann mir jemand helfen? habe mich wohl auch versehentlich dort angemeldet. stand da in grossen lettern " Kostenlos registrieren" nun haben sie irgendwie die e-mail adresse meines freundes rausbekommen und ihm auch eine solche zahlungsaufforderung geschickt. ist das überhaupt erlaubt. ?und heute haben sie mir eine schriftliche mahnung geschickt. was nun?im briefkopf stand in grosser schrift "letzte mahnung" gut für jeden postboten sichtbar.ich wohne in einem kleinen dorf und die postfrau wohnt auch im dorf. fürterlich der gedanke das die das gelesen hat und jetzt sonst was von mir denkt.dürfen die das.das ist doch ein grober eingriff in die privatsphäre oder? was soll ich tun ?


----------



## a-ha (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Nichts,einfach ignorieren.

Lg. a-ha

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:02:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:00:18 ----------

Habe den müll auch bekommen.Werde nichts tun bis ich nichtts vom Gericht bekomme.

Lg,


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



a-ha schrieb:


> .Werde nichts tun bis ich nichtts vom Gericht bekomme.


Wird eine  sehr lange Wartezeit werden ....
( vorher blühen Alpenveilchen am Südpol) 

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Der Mahnbescheid ist für viele Menschen eine Horrorvorstellung. Genau das wird auch von Abzockern und deren Inkassofirmen und Anwälten ausgenutzt. Sie drohen mit einem Mahnbescheid –* und verschicken in seltensten Einzelfällen sogar einen.* Angst muss man deshalb nicht haben. Lesen Sie hier die größten Irrtümer über den Mahnbescheid – und was tatsächlich stimmt.


----------



## der Lange (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo  outlets.de opfer   
wenn ihr eine Mahnung von IContent bekommt und da eine Androhung für ein Schufa-Eintrag  erhalten ist. habt ihr die Möglichkeit  auf das Urteil vom Amtsgericht Halle ,Beschluss  v. 09.12.2009 -Az.105 C4636/09 hinzuweisen .siehe  Antispam.de  ex Rechtsanwalt Peter Knöppel


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



der Lange schrieb:


> wenn ihr eine Mahnung von IContent bekommt und da eine Androhung für ein Schufa-Eintrag  erhalten ist. habt ihr die Möglichkeit  auf das Urteil vom Amtsgericht Halle ,Beschluss  v. 09.12.2009 -Az.105 C4636/09 l


>> Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## nikilein (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

echt schwer da keine angst zu bekommen. naja werde eurem rat folgen und einfach mal nichts tun  könnte mich so über mich selbst ärgern , das ich so dumm war:wall: das passiert mir bestimmt kein zweites mal. also erstmal vielen dank für die info`s lg


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



nikilein schrieb:


> das passiert mir bestimmt kein zweites mal.


Sei vor allem bei  Google-Adsensewerbung vorsichtig 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Babettchen (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren
> 
> 
> Genau davon lebt  die Nutzlosbranche. Ca 10-30 % der Betroffenen zahlt aus Angst oder Unwissenheit.
> Das reicht für ein Leben in Luxus. Wer zahlt, sorgt mit dafür, dass diese Form der Abzocke endlos weitergeht



Mittlerweile werden wir mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugesbei der StA bedroht, weil wir einen Brief von denen haben zurückgehen lassen, mit der Aufschrift unbekannt verzogen. War vielleicht nicht ganz in Ordnung, aber verzogen sind wir tatsächlich. Dies ist jetzt schon wieder einen Monat her. Wir werden den Teufel tun und uns bei denen melden, geschweige denn zahlen. Wir warten ab, was kommt, dann kann man immer noch reagieren.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Babettchen schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden wir mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugesbei der StA bedroht, weil wir einen Brief von denen haben zurückgehen lassen, mit der Aufschrift unbekannt verzogen.


So ein Quark. Die werden sich hüten zur Sta zu gehen mit dem Dreck am Stecken.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/60391-gericht-verbietet-outlets-de-schufa-eintrag.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-verbraucherzentrale-warnt-vor-bezahlung.html


----------



## Gustavson (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



nikilein schrieb:


> hallo kann mir jemand helfen? habe mich wohl auch versehentlich dort angemeldet. stand da in grossen lettern " Kostenlos registrieren" nun haben sie irgendwie die e-mail adresse meines freundes rausbekommen und ihm auch eine solche zahlungsaufforderung geschickt. ist das überhaupt erlaubt. ?und heute haben sie mir eine schriftliche mahnung geschickt. was nun?im briefkopf stand in grosser schrift "letzte mahnung" gut für jeden postboten sichtbar.ich wohne in einem kleinen dorf und die postfrau wohnt auch im dorf. fürterlich der gedanke das die das gelesen hat und jetzt sonst was von mir denkt.dürfen die das.das ist doch ein grober eingriff in die privatsphäre oder? was soll ich tun ?



Diese Mahnungen mit dem für jeden deutlich sichtbaren Schriftzug "Letzte Mahnung" sind eindeutig Rufschädigung. Habe ich rausgefunden, und diesbezüglich kannst Du wenn es Dir hilft unter anderem Anzeige wegen Rufschädigung machen. Also ausser arglistiger Täuschung usw., kann man IContent sehr effektiv und eindeutig Rufschädigung anhängen!


----------



## nikilein (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dann bei mir als nächstes kommt. :roll: hoffentlich endet das  nicht doch in einer noch grösseren kostenfalle.muss ehrlich zugeben wenn ich ein dickes konto hätte dann hätte ich wohl längst schon bezahlt ,nur das ich meine ruhe habe. aber wie dreist die sind .kaum zu glauben.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



nikilein schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dann bei mir als nächstes kommt..


>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121



nikilein schrieb:


> .muss ehrlich zugeben wenn ich ein dickes konto hätte dann hätte ich wohl längst schon bezahlt ,nur das ich meine ruhe habe.


Jeder der bezahlt, ist mitverantwortlich dafür, dass diese Abzocke immer weitergeht.


----------



## nikilein (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

ja ich weiß nur so  ein nervenstress wegen der eigenen dummheit naja dann erstmal bis bald. mfg


----------



## bernhard (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn man einen Taschendieb zugreifen lässt, verschafft man sich keine Ruhe vor dem nächsten.


----------



## Zappelfilip (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Outlet-Opfer

Mich hat es ebenfalls erwischt :wall:.  Als ich am 24.2.10 die Rechnung per E-Mail erhielt, traf mich der Schlag, denn auch ich hatte keine Ahnung von einem angeblichen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag.  Erst als ich auf diese Seite stiess fiel mir ein Stein vom Herzen und ich danke allen vielmals für die aufmunternden Worte.  Vor allem dieser Link 

--- Dubiose Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen: Was tun? ---
--- Merke: Einschüchterungsfallengeschäfte basieren ausschließlich auf der Verbreitung von unbegründeter Angst und Unsicherheit ---
--- Niemand musste bisher zahlen. Die schwachsinnigen Drohungen wurden nicht in einem einzigen Fall Realität --- 

hat mich sehr beruhigt, obwohl ich immer noch extrem nervös bin.  Mein Mann hingegen sieht das Ganze ganz gelassen und lacht, wenn er merkt dass ich deswegen wieder zapplig werde!!.  Dies ist vermutlich normal, wenn man, wie bestimmt alle, die sich hier gemeldet haben, als ehrlicher Bürger durchs Leben geht, keinem was Böses wünscht und dann passiert einem so was.  Am liebsten würde ich unseren GROSSEN Hund auf die Abzocker los lassen – die würden sich bestimmt in die Hose machen aber nützen würde dies auch nichts und unser Vierbeiner ist mir zu wichtig, um ihn in so was einzubeziehen :-p

Ich wünsche allen weiterhin viel Mut, Kraft und lasst Euch nicht klein kriegen. 

Der Zappelfilip!


----------



## nikilein (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hab auh nen grossen hund. da lassen wir sie beide los :smile: cool das dein mann da so lässig reagiert. meiner hat mir gleich die hölle heis gemacht. so nach der art "typisch das kann ja nur wieder ner frau passieren" und so lg


----------



## Zappelfilip (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Gehört zwar nicht in dieses Forum aber was habt Ihr denn für einen Hund?  Wir haben einen Mischling - Deutscher Dogge und Rhodesian Ridgeback  - grrrrrr!!!


----------



## nikilein (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

der sieht bestimmt hammer aus mag beide rassen sehr gerne. wir haben einen weimaraner.  bin echt mal gespannt was die sich als nächstes einfallen lassen. kann das irgendwie das die , die seite immer mal verändern ?kann mich an die aufmachung der jetzigen seite gar nicht erinnern.


----------



## stro-mer (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



nikilein schrieb:


> :roll: hoffentlich endet das  nicht doch in einer noch grösseren kostenfalle.



Hallo nikilein,

selbst wenn das einträfe wovor alle so große Angst haben (Gericht) geht es um einen Streitwert von 96,-€ und da währen die Kosten doch sehr übersichtlich.

Doch sei Dir sicher da kommen nur Drohungen. Ich freu mich immer wenn ich sehe das die mal wieder das Porto vergebens ausgegeben haben :sun:

Grüße stromer


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



nikilein schrieb:


> . kann das irgendwie das die , die seite immer mal verändern ?kann mich an die aufmachung der jetzigen seite gar nicht erinnern.


Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## incilove (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo leute....ich habe heute mit meiner rechtsschutz tel.....die haben mir empfohlen keinen anwalt zu nehmen,sondern nur das schreiben vom verbraucherschutz zu schicken....dann sollte alles weitere ohne probleme laufen


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> sondern nur das schreiben vom verbraucherschutz zu schicken....dann sollte alles weitere ohne probleme laufen


Es geht auch ohne Schreibseln. 
law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## incilove (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

ja schon...aber irgendwie muss ich ja reagieren und handeln,oder?


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Weil man angekläfft wird?


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> aber irgendwie muss ich ja reagieren und handeln,oder?


Warum? Noch nie hat jemand, der sich einfach taub gestellt hat, einem Nutzlosbetreiber
 zahlen müssen.
Wer etwas tun will, tut es nur um das *Gefüh*l zu haben "etwas  getan zu haben"
bzw glaubt sich gegen Schneestürme  in der Sahara absichern zu müssen. 
Nötig ist es nicht.


----------



## rust (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo Leute,

 hatte wegen der besagten Firma etwas in Internet gestöbert und bin dabei bei Euch gelandet.
Erst mal super das jemand ein solches Forum geöffnet hatt, jedoch Schade, dass sich so viel Leute finden, die diese Firma zu prellen versuchte.
Leider bin ich auch reingetappt:wall:.

Wie ich schon gelesen hatte, war bereits mehrfach Gerichtlich gegen jene Betreiber vorgegangen.
 Ist jemand  zufällig einer der Anwälte, bzw  ein zuständiger Statsanwalt der die Ermittlungen gegen diese Firma leitet bekannt?


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Klageverfahren wegen der unzureichenden Preisgestaltung eingeleitet.


----------



## Gustavson (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Stand: Klageverfahren wegen der unzureichenden Preisgestaltung eingeleitet.



Das wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## forbite (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> hallo leute....ich habe heute mit meiner rechtsschutz tel.....die haben mir empfohlen keinen anwalt zu nehmen,sondern nur das schreiben vom verbraucherschutz zu schicken....dann sollte alles weitere ohne probleme laufen



Und mit was für einer Begründung sollst Du keinen Anwalt nehmen? Damit die Rechtsschutz keine Kosten hat?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Die Rechtsschutzversicherungen sind aus eigenem Interesse am Kleinhalten der Kosten interessiert. Da es tatsächlich bei der Nutzlosabzocke so ist, dass man sein Geld auch ohne Anwalt, ohne Reaktion und ohne Zahlen behalten kann, ist der Anwalt auch objektiv gesehen nicht notwendig, um die Forderung abzuwehren. Mahnschreiben aussitzen geht auch ohne Anwalt.

Einzig die Schreibselempfehlung könnte man überdenken. Auch wer nicht schreibselt und die € 4,40 für das Einschreiben spart, kann sein Geld behalten. Zudem ist es so, dass man nach der Schreibselei nicht etwa weniger Mahnungen kriegt.


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wer unbedingt was gegen das Mahndroh-Gekläffe tun will, kann 100 Euro an Unicef spenden.

Es hilft so viel wie ein nutzloses Einschreiben oder ein "Gegenanwalt", und andere können die Hilfe gut gebrauchen.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Gustavson schrieb:


> > Stand: Klageverfahren wegen der unzureichenden Preisgestaltung eingeleitet.
> 
> 
> Das wurde auch Zeit!


Das hilft nicht gegen die Roßtäuschertricks:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Wie will man das verhindern? Überhaupt nicht! Google  spielt dabei eine unrühmliche Rolle als bezahlter Zubringer:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

Die  eigentliche Ursache warum es Nutzlos- und  Abofallenabzocke* nur* in Deutschland gibt,
  ist das in der Welt "einmalige" Inkasso*un*wesen, bei dem Inkassostalking 
mit erpresserischen  Methoden ungestraft  gegen Verbraucher zur Zahlung einsetzt werden darf.
Zu dieser Problematik schweigen aber die VZ. Man doktert an der Symptomen rum aber nicht 
an der eigentlichen Ursache genau wie die Placeboaktionen der Politiker.


----------



## nikilein (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo stro-mer. meine mom die war total entsetzt über die zwei "letzten mahnungen" das konnte sie ja deutlich lesen als sie die postaus dem briefkasten geholt hat. nun erklär mal einer älteren dame das man sich im internet hat ködern lassen. dann  bekommt man mit fast dreisig mal wieder zu hören das" mutti es ja schon immer gesagt hat.das mit dem internet ist teufelszeug. "ja ja mutti ,ich weis du hattest recht wie immer. :-D nein mal ganz im ernst. das solche firmen überhaupt die möglichkeit haben sich immer wieder ein schlupfloch zu schaffen und weiterhin ihr unwesen treiben ist echt traurig.


----------



## rust (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo, 
auf meine Frage wurde zwar reagiert, aber eine entsprechende Antwort habe ich nicht erhalten. Darum nochmals der Nachfrage, *weiss jemand welcher Staatsanwalt sich mit dieser Abzockfirma zur Zeit befasst, oder wo am besten die Anzeigen abgegeben werden*.
 Sicherlich bei der nächsten Wache, wäre mir auch klar. Aber Irgendwo muß es doch eine Stelle geben, an der sich bereits jemand dieser Problemfirma angenommen hatt, Oder?
MfG
 RUST


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rust schrieb:


> Darum nochmals der Nachfrage,weiss jemand welcher Staatsanwalt sich mit dieser Abzockfirma zur Zeit befasst, oder wo am besten die Anzeigen abgegeben werden


Strafverfolgungsbehörden sehen  in aller Regel keine strafbaren Tatbestände 
( selbst bei tausenden Strafanzeigen) 
 Dies ist das Resumee aus vier Jahren Beobachtung der Nutzlosbranche.  
Wenn überhaupt wird gelocht, abgeheftet, gesammelt  und  abgewimmelt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rust schrieb:


> weiss jemand welcher Staatsanwalt sich mit dieser Abzockfirma zur Zeit befasst


Die hier benannte Staatsanwältin hat bereits etliche Räume und Aktenschränke mit Aktenmaterial über dieses Unternehmen mit seinen diversen Briefkastenklitschen "gefüllt". Sie war auch bereits diesbezüglich im TV zu sehen.


----------



## rust (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

OK Danke, habe es verstanden.
Sozusagen beiläufiger Freischein für diese Betreiber


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rust schrieb:


> Sozusagen beiläufiger Freischein für diese Betreiber


Sagen wir mal eine  Duldung aus Inkompetenz und  Faulheit heraus. 

Legal ist es damit aber nicht. Zivilgerichte sehen die Lage erfreulicherweise völlig anders.


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die hier benannte Staatsanwältin hat bereits etliche Räume und Aktenschränke mit Aktenmaterial über dieses Unternehmen mit seinen diversen Briefkastenklitschen "gefüllt". Sie war auch bereits diesbezüglich im TV zu sehen.


Die StA´in ist "nur" die Sprecherin der StA Frankfurt und ist mit dem nun nahezu abgeschlossenen Verfahren eigentlich gar nicht beschäftigt gewesen. Das Ergebnis der hessischen Ermittlungen wird es sicher demnächst auch hier zu lesen geben, nur wird es womöglich nicht so ausfallen, wie es sich die Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger wünschen.



rust schrieb:


> weiss jemand welcher Staatsanwalt sich mit dieser ...firma zur Zeit befasst


Frankfurt, Darmstadt und Offenbach. Der schwarze Peter wird im Frankfurter Dreieck mal hier hin, mal da hin und ein bisschen auch anders wohin geschoben.


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Am Ende wurde die "Ermittlungen" wegen des großen Sachverstandes nach Bamberg vergeben:

law blog Archiv  Hans Mustermann, Kripo Bamberg


> Auf der Seite habe sich der Kollege Mustermann im Übrigen nur angemeldet, um Kollegen zu sensibilisieren, damit sie “anzeigewilligen Bürgern i.S. Schmidtlein mit Argumenten entgegen treten können”.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis der hessischen Ermittlungen wird es
> sicher demnächst auch hier zu lesen geben, nur wird es womöglich nicht so
> ausfallen, wie es sich die Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger wünschen.


Für die, die das  ( untätige) Treiben schon länger beobachten,   dürfte  es keine
 Überraschungen geben. Grauer Star im fortgeschrittenem Stadium ist wohl eine  Berufskrankheit...


----------



## doombringer (2 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hi leute, 
hab das selbe problem wie ihr auch vor ein paar tagen nen netten brief von outlets.de bekommen. da drohen sie ja unter anderem mit inkasso etc. wie ist das eigentlich, bekomm ich sofort nen schufa eintrag wenn mir die inkasso heinze das erste mal schreiben?

danke schonmal

grüsse doom


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



doombringer schrieb:


> da drohen sie ja unter anderem mit inkasso etc.


>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


doombringer schrieb:


> , bekomm ich sofort nen schufa eintrag wenn mir die inkasso heinze das erste mal schreiben?


>> Gericht verbietet outlets.de Schufa-Eintrag: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

lesen mußt du schon selber...


----------



## troll289 (3 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Babettchen schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden wir mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugesbei der StA bedroht, weil wir einen Brief von denen haben zurückgehen lassen, mit der Aufschrift unbekannt verzogen. War vielleicht nicht ganz in Ordnung, aber verzogen sind wir tatsächlich. Dies ist jetzt schon wieder einen Monat her. Wir werden den Teufel tun und uns bei denen melden, geschweige denn zahlen. Wir warten ab, was kommt, dann kann man immer noch reagieren.


:-D Darauf würde ich persönlich es sogar noch ankommen lassen!!!


----------



## rust (3 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich hatte vor 2 Tage, diesen Brief mit "Mahnung" im Brieffenster bekommen.
Habe Ihn heute ungeöffnet meinem Briefträger zurückgegeben, mit der bitte, diesen unter Annahme verweigert zurückgehen zulassen.:willnicht:

Was ist der nächste Schritt mit dem ich seitens dieser [ edit] zu rechnen habe?

MfG Rust


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rust schrieb:


> Was ist der nächste Schritt mit dem ich seitens dieser [ edit] zu rechnen habe?


>>  http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

Nichts was nicht Spamfilter und/oder  Papiercontainer lösen könnten.


----------



## rofie (5 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Bis zum 16.02.2010 sollte ich laut Deutsche Zentral Inkasso überweisen. Bin gespannt wies weitergeht.

LG rofie


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rofie schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wies weitergeht.


Entweder noch ein paar Pyramidenstufen oder es schläft ein ( früher oder später immer ) 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## der Lange (5 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rofie schrieb:


> Bis zum 16.02.2010 sollte ich laut Deutsche Zentral Inkasso überweisen. Bin gespannt wies weitergeht.


  Hallo   rofie   schau einfach meine Nachricht von 27.01/28.01.10  nach 
  nichts machen ,alles für den Mülleimer     
 Gruß der Lange


----------



## dvill (8 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Abzocke bei outlets.de - Seite 65 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Nach Prüfung Ihrer Hinweise sowie Informationen, die wir auch bereits von etlichen anderen Betroffenen erhielten, haben wir nunmehr Maßnahmen eingeleitet, um die Geschäftsbeziehung schnellstmöglich zu beenden.
> 
> Leider wurden wir im Verfahren auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfügung des Landgerichts Potsdam vom 14.01.2010 verpflichtet, das Konto der DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH mindestens bis zum 11.03.2010 weiterzuführen. Der Widerspruch unseres Hauses gegen diesen Beschluss wurde am 23.02.2010 durch das Landgericht Potsdam abgewiesen. Wir sind zuversichtlich, dass wir am 12.03.2010 die Geschäftsbeziehung beenden können.


----------



## troll289 (12 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Scheint wohl im Moment Pause zu sein bei outlets. Wahrscheinlich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


----------



## Daisy1504 (16 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich hab heute ne Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen,da ich ja offensichtlich"vergessen"habe,zu zahlenNa,die können lange warten:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Daisy1504 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ne Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen,da ich ja offensichtlich"vergessen"habe,zu zahlen



Da wird vermutlich noch mehr Mahnmüll kommen >> "Kalletaler Dreieck"


----------



## der Lange (17 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Daisy1504 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ne Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen,da ich ja offensichtlich"vergessen"habe,zu zahlenNa,die können lange warten:sun:




 Guter   Gedanke  ich habe es auch so gemacht  ,aber zur info  da kommt noch was ( Inkasso  Brief)aber egal


----------



## basti123 (17 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen, habe vor kurzem auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung von outlets.de bekommen. Bin natürlich erst einmal schockiert gewesen. Bin mir fast sicher, das das mit den 8 Euro pro Monat nicht auf der Startseite ersichtlich war. Seit ca. 1 Jahr bin ich eigentlich sehr vorsichtig geworden, lese mir sogar immer die Geschäftsbedingungen durch und vorallem ob ich da was bezahlen muss, wenn ich da rauf gehe. :wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:44:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:41:51 ----------

Habe da auch geantwortet, das kein Vertrag zwischen uns zustande gekommen ist, da ich den Aktivierungs-Account nicht aktiviert habe. Was soll ich und was kann ich da noch tun.???????:unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



basti123 schrieb:


> Habe da auch geantwortet, das kein Vertrag zwischen uns zustande gekommen ist, da ich den Aktivierungs-Account nicht aktiviert habe.


War schon überflüssig 


basti123 schrieb:


> Was soll ich und was kann ich da noch tun.


Was schönes lesen, nett Essen gehen,  entspannen 

ansonsten Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne sind geeignete "Endlösungen" für Mahndrohmüll 

Bevor du weiterfragst: Lies erstmal den Thread ( wenigstens teilweise) 
Es sind *keine*  Kochrezepte, die in den fast 700 Postings hier besprochen werden ...


----------



## der Lange (17 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> War schon überflüssig
> 
> Was schönes lesen, nett Essen gehen entspannen
> 
> ...


BASTI nur ein  Tip :schau doch mal auf die Antworten nach  (28.01 der lange ) oder alle andern egal  und  schon ist das gelaufen


----------



## RaabNab (18 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo,
leider bin ich auch der Internetseite outlet.de auf den Leim gegangen.
Erst bekam ich eine Zahlungserinnerung von 101€. 
Per Einschreiben habe ich mich dann bei outlet.de gemeldet und die 
Mitgliedschaft angezweifelt. Heute kam ein Schreiben von einer Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement über 140€!!! HILFE!!!!
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung,bzw. ging es jemandem genauso und wie
es dann schlußendlich ausgegangen.
Über gute Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

ML


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



RaabNab schrieb:


> Über gute Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Stehen in den fast 700 Vorgängerpostings. 
( Es stehen *keine* Kochrezepte für italienische Küche  drin) 

PS: und vor allem natürlich hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Der Outlets.de-Mist ist wohl unterirdisch verbreitet! Heute habe ich wieder einmal zwei Personen aus der Nachbarschaft, die tatsächlich zahlen wollten, ihre Kohle gerettet....


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Gehört neben  top-of-software  zu den aktuellen  "Rennern"  bei den VZ


----------



## der Lange (18 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



RaabNab schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider bin ich auch der Internetseite outlet.de auf den Leim gegangen.
> _[ fullquote gekürzt modinfo ]_


Damit du Keine Panik  Bekommst einfach alles für  den Müllschlucker,und die Füsse stillhalten  ,aber nichts Bezahlen  ok 
 Schau die Antworten an,und du weist Alles  über outlets.de   nur wen ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt  aufpassen  + machen  und zurück zum Gericht


----------



## stro-mer (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,
die lange "Durststrecke" ist endlich vorbei !
Heute ist dann das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro gekommen.
Mitlerweile beträgt unser Jackpot 140,-€
Das Inkasso Büro kommt aus Münschen.

Grüße
stromer


----------



## Antiscammer (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Der Jackpot wird sicher noch voller.

In der höchsten Mahnstufe, wenn Dein Vorgang an den intergalaktischen Klingongenvollstrecker weitergereicht wurde, liegt die Summe bestimmt im Oktilliardenbereich. Soviel wird auch die Europäische Zentralbank oder die amerikanische Fed-Reserve nie drucken können. Also was soll's. :scherzkeks:


----------



## stro-mer (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hauptsache die Auszahlung an uns verzögert sich nicht :sun:

Grüße 
stromer


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



stro-mer schrieb:


> Das Inkasso Büro kommt aus Münschen.


Man wechselt hinsichtlich Inkassobutzeneinsatz wohl ab. Mal ist es die RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH in München, die ja eine überaus bekannte Geschäftsführerin hat, mal ist es die DZ Deutsche Zentralinkasso GmbH in Berlin mit einem seit langer Zeit wohlbekannten Abzocker als GF.

Das ist halt die Crux, dass in Deutschland jeder Döddel ein Inkassobüro eröffnen und munter drauf losmahnen bzw. losdrohen darf, ohne dass unsere Justiz tätig wird. In jedem anderen zivilisierten Land hätte man derartige Inkassostalkereien längst unterbunden. Aber unsere Justizministerin (zumindest die alte) sieht ja keinerlei Handlungsbedarf, um das lückenhafte und dilettantisch gestaltete neue Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz zu modifizieren.



			
				 Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft schrieb:
			
		

> "Es wecke zwar bei manchen Menschen die Angst vor strafrechtlichen Folgen, wenn man nicht zahle. Für die Ermittler ist das allerdings kein Problem: „Es ist jedem Bürger zuzumuten, einem solchen „Druck“ standzuhalten“, heiß es in der Verfügung."



Also hilft nur eines: Dem Druck standhalten, auch wenn man mit 25 Mahndrohschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres behelligt wird (wie bereits geschehen).

Beide Inkassounternehmen stehen übrigens in "herausragenden Geschäftsbeziehungen" zu den diversen "Unternehmen" des Frankfurter Kreisels, zu denen wohl auch outlets.de zählt.


----------



## stro-mer (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Alles klar.
Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert. Hatte immer ein Inkassobüro aus Berlin im Ohr.
Na dann jetzt halt aus München.
Ich denke mal, uns allen ist das Schnuppe :-p

Grüße
stromer


----------



## a-ha (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

:scherzkeks:Hallo allerseits,
Natürlich Kriegen wir jetzt wieder alle Post,was denkt ihr ?,Fasching ist vorbei,denen ist die Kohle ausgegangen,also  suchen sie wieder ein paar deppern die Zahlungwillig sind.
 mfg, und ein schönes Wochenende für alle.:scherzkeks:


----------



## der Lange (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



stro-mer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die lange "Durststrecke" ist endlich vorbei !
> Heute ist dann das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro gekommen.
> Mitlerweile beträgt unser Jackpot 140,-€
> ...


Hallo.   ich habe auch eine Mahnung aus München ex RAZ bekommen,aber ich werde es  abheften zu den anderen  Müll ,aber Geld Gibt  es NICHT


----------



## rust (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



stro-mer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die lange "Durststrecke" ist endlich vorbei !
> Heute ist dann das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro gekommen.
> Mitlerweile beträgt unser Jackpot 140,-€
> ...



Kommt das Schreiben per Einschreiben oder als normaler Postversand?
wie ist der Name der Inkasso Firma, oder wenn es wegen dem Datenschutz nicht genannt werden darf. einen Teil des Namens und die restlichen Buchstaben als punkte. Dann kann ich das Entsprechende Schreiben als Annahme verweigert wieder auf die Rückreise schicken.
Gruß Rust


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



rust schrieb:


> wie ist der Name der Inkasso Firma


Hier steht doch bereits alles, im Posting Nr. 687:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/309484-post687.html


----------



## rust (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Hier steht doch bereits alles, im Posting Nr. 687:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/309484-post687.html



Danke, hatte leider zu schnell reagiert. Hätte besser erst bis zum Seitenende weiterlesen sollen.:wall:
Hatte es nach dem Abschicken selbst bemerkt.
Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.
MfG Rust


----------



## dvill (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Es ist völlig schnurz, wie der Mahndrohkläffer heißt.

AG Leipzig: Entscheidung gegen outlets.de | blog.juracity.de


> Nach Auffassung des Gerichts kommt kein Vertrag zustande.  Denn die Angabe des Preises ist so platziert, dass ein Besucher der Homepage nicht damit rechnen muss. Folglich wird der Preis und damit ein Anspruch der Betreiber gegen den Besucher auch nicht Vertragsinhalt.
> 
> Diese Entscheidung stärkt die Geschädigten. Und sie rechtfertigt unseren Tipp, Rechnungen dieses Anbieters nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Viele Betroffene  fühlen sich erst glücklich, wenn sie was geschreibselt haben,
 egal ob es Sinn macht oder sogar contraproduktiv ist.

*Talkin´ to  a user  is like talkin´ to a brick wall.*
( In Anlehnung an einen peanuts comic strip )


----------



## bernhard (19 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

outlets.de: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Bezahlung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Behauptet wird, der Verbraucher habe ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abgeschlossen, das 12 x 8 Euro = 96 Euro kosten soll. Bei einer angeblich vereinbarten Vertragslaufzeit von zwei Jahren macht das insgesamt 192 Euro. Eine schöne Stange Geld - die nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen allerdings auf keinen Fall gezahlt werden sollte.


----------



## stro-mer (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Viele Betroffene  fühlen sich erst glücklich, wenn sie was geschreibselt haben,
> egal ob es Sinn macht oder sogar contraproduktiv ist.
> 
> *Talkin´ to  a user  is like talkin´ to a brick wall.*
> ( In Anlehnung an einen peanuts comic strip )


Ich kann das schon verstehen ! Ging mir auch am Anfang so.
Man wollte unbedingt was unternehmen.
Nachdem ich mich dann aber mal in Ruhe in das Thema eingearbietet habe kann ich für mich nur sagen alles ganz locker.
Mein Fazit:
In Zukunft erst mal googeln bevor man sich irgendwo anmeldet.
Dann kann nicht mehr viel schiefgehen.

Grüße stromer

PS. War übrigens ein ganz normales Schreiben vom Inkassobüro aus München  RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH


----------



## dvill (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



stro-mer schrieb:


> PS. War übrigens ein ganz normales Schreiben vom Inkassobüro aus München  RA Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH


Merkwürden.

Die firmieren wahlweise auch als RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH

Der Inkassojagdschein ist ausgestellt auf die erste Form: http://www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de (Und dann suchen)

Was steckt dahinter? Nebelkerzen für Banken oder Mahndrohopfer?


----------



## stro-mer (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Sorry !

war*  RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungmanagement GmbH*
mit Sitz in München und Konta in Gera.

Hab das "Z" vergessen

Grüße stromer


----------



## dvill (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Es gibt beide Varianten. Die erzielbare Verwirrung scheint gewollt.


----------



## Gustavson (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Man muss auch die Betroffenen mal kritisieren welche sich erst dann wieder in den Foren melden wenn der Briefkasten voll ist. Zwischenzeitlich glauben viele wohl es ist vorbei, doch solche Mahnbescheide werden monatlich verschickt. Also bis zum nächsten Gruss von outlets.de dauert es nun wieder etwa 4 Wochen!


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



Gustavson schrieb:


> doch solche Mahnbescheide werden monatlich verschickt.



*Mahnungen* keine Mahnbescheide


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Quatsch. Die verschicken keine Mahnbescheide. Die verschickten Mahndrohmüll. Punkt.


----------



## incilove (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

hallo zusammen. habe heute auch einen brief vom inkasso RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungs.... GmbH in höhe von 140€ erhalten.
was passiert bzw. was kommt danach? hat da schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?

und sorgt der ausgesetzte  brief vom Verbraucherschutz für ruhe, oder kommen trotzdem noch mahnungen?

LG


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> was passiert bzw. was kommt danach? ?


Sowas in der Art: klicken und  lesen >>  http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


incilove schrieb:


> und sorgt der ausgesetzte  brief vom Verbraucherschutz für ruhe,


kann, meist aber nicht 


incilove schrieb:


> , oder kommen trotzdem noch mahnungen?


Und wenn, hast du keinen Mülleimer?


----------



## incilove (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



> Sowas in der Art: klicken und lesen >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


 
danke kenn ich schon. hoffte auf ne ernsthafte antwort.aber danke für den versuch





> Und wenn, hast du keinen Mülleimer?


 
doch einen sehr großen sogar für sowas:scherzkeks:


----------



## der Lange (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



incilove schrieb:


> hallo zusammen. habe heute auch einen brief vom inkasso RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungs.... GmbH in höhe von 140€ erhalten.
> was passiert bzw. was kommt danach? hat da schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?
> 
> und sorgt der ausgesetzte  brief vom Verbraucherschutz für ruhe, oder kommen trotzdem noch mahnungen?
> ...


Hallo  
 ich  auch,aber ich hefte den einfach ab ,und warte auf die Gerichts- MAHNUNG ,und verhalte mich so ,wie bei wiso und der Gleichen  gesendet wurde .Nur nichts bezahlen .


----------



## rust (20 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Es ist völlig schnurz, wie der Mahndrohkläffer heißt.
> 
> AG Leipzig: Entscheidung gegen outlets.de | blog.juracity.de




Hast Du recht, ist egal wie der Name lautet. Jedoch möchte ich wenn dieser Brief kommt, diesen ungeöffnet an den Absender zuückgehen lassen, unter annahme verweigert.

Habe mitlerweile mich durch die Namensgestalltung durchgelesen, dank der vielen Trets die schreibwillige User hier hinterlegt haben. Und somit auch mal ein Danke für die Bemühungen dieser Stammuser die immerhin hier eine Umfangreiche Arbeit hinterlegt haben. Hut ab.:-p


----------



## DeKieler (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ja Hallo erstmal, ich hatte mich da auch mal angemeldet und denen geschrieben das ich nicht zahlen werde erst kam E-Mails mit Zahlungsaufforderungen dann kam ein Brief in 2 facher Ausführung Letzte Mahnung, und heute finde ich wieder was von RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH

Ich sage Euch ganz erlich, die können Ihre Mahnungen in Ihre [...].

Ich habe denen öfters geschrieben das ich nicht zahlen werde und ich habe zu Erinnerung auch eine Mail Geschrieben was das Gericht dazu gesagt hat das sie Keine schufa einträge machen dürfte....blablabla.

Nun werde ich mit meinem Anwalt vor Gericht ziehen, weil die denken, das es  und leider ist das so ) immer welche gibt die sich einschüchtern lassen, aber ich werde den Teufeln tun die können sich alle gegenseitig in den [...] werde ich zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat, und das solltetr Ihr auch tun.

Ich sehe es nicht ein für eine Seite Geld hinzu legen wenn man nur schauen möchte, ob was interessantes mit bei ist was man evtl doch kaufen würde.

Nur dann kommen die 100 € dazu + das was man bestellt hat, für 100 € kann ich eine Woche im Puff übernachten oder Lebensmittel oder Party oder oder oder.

Es gibt sooooooo Viele Seiten hier, meine [...] da komme ich nicht durch, das würde zu lange dauern, aber viele sind schlimmer dran ( naja nicht wirklich ) wenn man bedenkt das die da einen so oder so verarschen

Frage:
Wer gibt Geld für eine Anmeldung aus der keines hat???
Und wer zahlt viel Geld für eine Anmeldung die Reich sin und es an Geld nicht mangelt???

Ebend keiner denn die reichen sehen es nicht ein Geld irgendwo zu investieren, wo sie so oder so nicht viel einkaufen bla bla bla.

Ich bin mächtig [...], ich werde den Leuten {...], damit da mal was Läuft
Also leute, Ich habe da einen gesetzlichen Betreuer, der ist Rechtsanwalt und da bin ich nächste Woche um denen mal die Hölle heiß zu machen.

Es heißt ja [...]:-D


der Lange schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich  auch,aber ich hefte den einfach ab ,und warte auf die Gerichts- MAHNUNG ,und verhalte mich so ,wie bei wiso und der Gleichen  gesendet wurde .Nur nichts bezahlen .




An Deiner Stelle würde ich denen [...], habe ich auch bekommen die Post in 2 facher Ausführung

_[Ausdrücke gesäubert. (bh)]_


----------



## Gustavson (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> *Mahnungen* keine Mahnbescheide



Ja genau, Mahnungen. Ich kenne mich nicht so aus, bin erst Anfänger mit der outlets-Sache. Mir war damals nur aufgefallen dass die solche Cookies zum aufrufen unterschiedlicher Seiten verwenden. Jetzt haben sie die Seite outlets.de auch wieder geändert!


----------



## Lenchen (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo alle zusammen,

es ist ja gut zu wissen das alle nicht gezahlt haben.
Nur wie ging es weiter????

Ich habe heute wieder eine neue Mahnung per Post bekommen und wurde aufgefordert innerhalb der nächsten 10zage zu zahlen.:cry:

Obwohl ich schon mal eine ,, Letzte Mahnung " bekommen habe.

Das ganze geht jetzt schon 3 Monate....

also wer kann mir sagen wie es weiter geht....oder ob es weiter geht???

Weil den rest konnte ich schon hundertmal hier lesen :-D

Das wäre wirklich nett....

Liebe Grüße die lene


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



Lenchen schrieb:


> also wer kann mir sagen wie es weiter geht....oder ob es weiter geht???


Das kann außer den Abzockern selber niemand vorhersagen. Wer den Weg zum
 Wertstofftonne  kennt, hat damit auch keine  Problem. Wird einfach zusammen mit dem normalen
 Werbemüll  entsorgt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



Lenchen schrieb:


> Nur wie ging es weiter????[.....]
> [....]Das ganze geht jetzt schon 3 Monate....


*Erst* 3 Monate??? Da wirst du wohl noch jede Menge Mahn-Drohmüll von den mit dem Anbieter wohl "verbundenen" Inkassoklitschen aus München und Berlin erhalten!
In einem mir bekannten Fall kamen 25 Mahn-Drohschreiben innerhalb eines Zeitraums von 12 Monaten. Passiert ist außerdem nichts. Und der Betreffende konnte seine Kohle behalten....


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> *Erst* 3 Monate??? Da wirst du wohl noch jede Menge Mahn-Drohmüll von den mit dem Anbieter wohl "verbundenen" Inkassoklitschen erhalten!:



Ein kleine Vorherschau im Kalletaler Dreieck >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## beditz (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo!
Ich habe selbst ebenfalls vor Wochen eine Rechnung und gestern eine Mahnung erhalten: auf keinen Fall zahlen!!! Regelungen zum Vertragsschluss in den AGB sind meiner Auffassung nach unzulässig. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auf der Website - jedenfalls bei mir - kein Hinweis enthalten war, dass die Inanspruchnahme entgeltlich ist. Falls ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt: Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



beditz schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass auf der Website - jedenfalls bei mir - kein Hinweis enthalten war, dass die Inanspruchnahme entgeltlich ist.


klicken und  lesen >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


beditz schrieb:


> . Falls ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt: Widerspruch einlegen.


klicken und  lesen >>  Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Alles nicht besonders neu. Seit ca vier Jahren wiederholt es sich ständig 

daher auch hier Lese und  Denkpause


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

*klicken und lesen! >> * Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de
> *Wer auf der Seite outlets.de seine Daten einträgt, schließt keinen wirksamen Abo-Vertrag ab und muss deshalb auch nicht bezahlen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Leipzig festgestellt.*


----------



## rofie (23 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Nach dem Letzten Brief aus Berlin von der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso sollte ich bis zum 16.02.2010 den Betrag von 153,01 EUR bis zum 16.02.2010 bezahlen. In der Gesammtforderung sind auch schon 19,20 € vorgerichtliche Inkassoauslagen enthalten. Mittlerweile sind aber schon 5 Wochen vergangen und nichts ist passiert. Sollte es das Ende sein :-D  War schon einmal einer von euch genau so weit ??


----------



## mystique78 (23 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo ;0)

Auch ich hatte mich bei outlet´s.de registriert. Und wie bei Euch folgte die Antwort sogleich. Nun bin ich grad in dem Stadium wo mir die RAZ 140,00€ aufdrücken will. Ich muss sagen es ist schwer über diesen Schreiben zu stehen ( ich hab immer Angst das noch mehr Ärger kommen könnte ), aber ich zieh das durch! Habe mich auch schon bei den Verbraucherzentralen usw. kundig gemacht. Ich werde definitiv NICHT zahlen! Mal sehen wieviel Papier sie an mich noch verschwenden. Und an alle anderen...haltet durch!

Viele Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



mystique78 schrieb:


> ( ich hab immer Angst das noch mehr Ärger kommen könnte ),




Nicht mehr als das hier: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

Grüne/blaue  Wertstofftonnen  sind die umweltfreundlichste  Entsorgung  von Mahndrohmüllschreiben


----------



## DeKieler (24 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hähähähähä Icxh war heute bei meinem Rechtsanwalt und er wird die Zügel jetzt in die Hand nehmen und denen mit Gerichtsverfahren drohen.

Ich habe versucht das mit denen es auf die sanfte Tour zu regeln, aber wenn die es gerne auf die harte Tour haben wollen, bitte sehr.

Ich habe Glück weil mein Rechtsanwalt gleichzeitig auch mein betreuer ist, aber für diejenigen unter Euch, die das geregelt haben möchten, gebt Lieber Euer Geld Für einen Rechtsanwlt aus anstatt den [edit]  zu zahlen, aber Ihr solltet Euch dann auch Informieren, wie teuer das ist und erzählt von dieser Seite, das zieht auch ganz gut.


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



DeKieler schrieb:


> , aber für diejenigen unter Euch, die das geregelt haben möchten, gebt Lieber Euer Geld Für einen Rechtsanwlt aus anstatt den [edit]  zu zahlen


Wozu Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen  bzw Anwälten  in den Rachen schmeissen? 

Einem Taschendieb muß man auch nicht per Anwalt erklären, warum er nichts in 
der Einkaufstasche zu suchen hat.

Die Entsorgung von Mahndrohmüll erfolgt umweltfreundlich und  weitaus kostengünstiger
 in der grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne.
Quengelnden  Nutzlosbetreibern bzw.  deren Inkassobütteln begegnet man an besten nach 
dem Motto:

*"Nicht mal ignorieren"*


----------



## der Lange (25 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



mystique78 schrieb:


> Hallo ;0)
> 
> Auch ich hatte mich bei outlet´s.de registriert. Und wie bei Euch folgte die Antwort sogleich. Nun bin ich grad in dem Stadium wo mir die RAZ 140,00€ aufdrücken will. Ich muss sagen es ist schwer über diesen Schreiben zu stehen ( ich hab immer Angst das noch mehr Ärger kommen könnte ), aber ich zieh das durch! Habe mich auch schon bei den Verbraucherzentralen usw. kundig gemacht. Ich werde definitiv NICHT zahlen! Mal sehen wieviel Papier sie an mich noch verschwenden. Und an alle anderen...haltet durch!
> 
> Viele Grüße


  Ich habe die Rech. RAZ  schon zu den anderen  MÜLL gepackt, ganz einfach 
oder
 Viele Grüße   der Lange.


----------



## rust (25 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



DeKieler schrieb:


> Ich habe Glück weil mein Rechtsanwalt gleichzeitig auch mein betreuer ist, aber für diejenigen unter Euch, die das geregelt haben möchten, gebt Lieber Euer Geld Für einen Rechtsanwlt aus anstatt den [edit]  zu zahlen, aber Ihr solltet Euch dann auch Informieren, wie teuer das ist und erzählt von dieser Seite, das zieht auch ganz gut.




Habe zwar Rechtsschutz, denke aber selbst damit muß man nicht unbedingt zum Anwalt. 
Mein bester Rechtsberater ist hierfür ein Ordner, in dem hefte ich erst mal alles Vorrübergehend ab.

Und Outlets von dieser Seite zu zu erzählen braucht man nicht, die kennen diese Seite und lesen mit Sicherheit auch mit.

Ich warte einfach nur ab, habe zwar Zeit, aber kein Interesse Geld für solche Abzocken zu verschwenden.

Gruß Rust


----------



## Hajo (27 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Halli hallo, ich hab eins bis heute festgestellt...und zwar ist dies...
 "Ruhe" einfach nur die Füße stillhalten. es passiert überhaupt nix!
DerAnfang war wie bei jedem auch das gleiche:
1) im Oktober 2009 reingefallen,
2) sich aufgeregt!
3) nach 4 Wochen Elektronische Drohpost bekommen.
4) 4 Wochen später Drohpost in Papierform!
5) 4 Wochen später Drohpost mit  "Deutsche Zentralinkasso"

und bis jetzt nix mehr,weil diese Firma kein Interesse an Mensche hat die sich "Überhaupt" nicht rühren, da fällt man einfach raus.
 Allso selbst Rechtsanwälte einschalten und was weiß ichwas noch alles, bringt nix. Kostet nur Nerven und eventuell Kohle.
Schöne Grüße von Hajo:-D


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Die Herrschaften haben es jetzt auch amtlich mitgeteilt bekommen, dass  ihre
 Ferraris  nicht von gelinkten Verbrauchern   finanziert werden müssen.   

>> Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Sprachlos (27 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Nun habe ich auch eine Mahnung von der "RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH" erhalten. Die haben mir einen Termin zur Zahlung von nunmehr 140,00€ bis zum 26.03.2010 eingeräumt. Sie versichern sogar eine "Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung". Ich werde nun an die genannte Bank "Sparkasse Gera-Greiz" eine Beschwerde schreiben. 
Dank eurer beiträge in diesem Forum bleibe ich weiter recht gelassen.
danke an alle Forenteilnehmer.


----------



## manus (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

:wall:





Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von Outlets.de erhalten, mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> ...


----------



## peter999 (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Wenn Du ja arbeitslos bist, hast Du bestimmt Zeit, ein paar der über 700 Beiträge zu lesen.

Oder habe ich da jetzt was mist-verstanden?


----------



## geschockt (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Boah,
habe letzte Woche auch ne Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.
Nach dem 1. Schock habe ich dann mal zurück geschrieben, das ich ja nicht von gestern wäre und ich sicherlich nicht zahle.
Emotionslos bekam ich dann Antwort, dass lt. deren Aufzeichnung eine nachweisbare Anmeldung unter Angabe meiner Email-Adresse vorliege.
Na toll, angeblich habe ich einen 12-monatigen Zugang für NUR 96,--€....
Komisch, habe weder eine Bestätigung per Email erhalten, wo es mir spätestens aufgefallen wäre, noch.... naja noch... meine Adresse haben die ja nicht;
Habe nun schon 2 x zurückgeschrieben, und nicht "nett"; aber geht deren wohl am A.... vorbei.
Soll ich bei der Polizei anzeige erstatten? Oder soll ich einfach nur den Ballen flach halten?


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



geschockt schrieb:


> aber geht deren wohl am A.... vorbei.
> Soll ich bei der Polizei anzeige erstatten? Oder soll ich einfach nur den Ballen flach halten?


law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


Mailrobots sind nur begrenzt zu individuellen Antworten fähig...


----------



## geschockt (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

ich werde den Ballen also flach halten....

Danke für die blogs


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



geschockt schrieb:


> ich werde den Ballen also flach halten....


Sehr gute Idee!
Zur Zeit sind mal wieder massenhaft Mahn-Drohschreiben der bekanntesten Inkassostalker der Republik in Umlauf. Auch in meiner unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft füllten diese dünnpfiffigen Nonsens-Schreiben so viele Briefkästen wie nie zuvor.

Ob diese nun von der Inkasso-Queen aus München oder vom Inkasso-King aus Osnabrück kommen, tut eigentlich wenig zur Sache.

Wichtig ist, dass man die Ratschläge der Verbraucherzentrale befolgt, die da lauten:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


Dann klappts auch mit dem "sein Geld behalten können"...


----------



## peter999 (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



Sprachlos schrieb:


> Ich werde nun an die genannte Bank "Sparkasse Gera-Greiz" eine Beschwerde schreiben.
> Dank eurer beiträge in diesem Forum bleibe ich weiter recht gelassen.
> danke an alle Forenteilnehmer.



Ich hatte ja am Samstag schon geschrieben, dass ich mal ne Mail an die Sparkasse schicke und heute kam schon die Antwort:




> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> Ihre Nachricht vom 27. März 2010 nehmen wir sehr ernst. Wir haben bereits eine ausführliche Prüfung des zugrundeliegenden Sachverhalts eingeleitet und werden gegebenenfalls entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen.
> Wir bitten Sie um Verständnis, dass uns aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen weitere Angaben verwehrt sind.
> ...


----------



## geschockt (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

cool, find ich klasse......


----------



## katijasi (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

hallo 
ich hoffe ihr seit  kostenlos, bite nicht falsch verstehn, sonnst muss ich gleich fragen  was es kostet und wie lange der vertrag ist,

ich be  nun angst  überhaupt  mehr 

irgend eine seite  im netz zu öffnen 

be outlets  habe ich mich wie andere auch nur angemeldet 
gesehn das es nichts ist 
und heute ne mail bekommen 

hab dann dort angerufen und gesagt bekomen
ich habe nun zwei jahre vertrag und soll 2 mal 96 euro zahlen 

was tun 

bitte  um hilfe 

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



katijasi schrieb:


> hallo
> ich hoffe ihr seit  kostenlos,



*Dieses Forum ist seit über  8 Jahren kostenlos *



katijasi schrieb:


> was tun


entspannen und nicht  soviel Gedanken machen über den Abzockerladen
Ist  längst gelaufen: klicken und lesen >>  http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...t-kein-vertragsschluss-bei-outlets-de-100321/



> Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de
> Wer auf der Seite outlets.de seine Daten einträgt, schließt keinen wirksamen Abo-Vertrag ab und muss deshalb auch nicht bezahlen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Leipzig festgestellt.


PS: Noch nie hat jemand einen echten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen und selbst wenn, wäre es eine Lachnummer
klicken und lesen >> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## katijasi (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

ich würde das gerne  antworten auf die rechnungsmail 

 wäre das ok,   was  denkt  Ihr.
 ich hab  mich durch den thread  durchgelesen
und das ist es wo ich noch unsicher bin 
 es geht mir etwas leichter seit ich gelesen habe das
ich geduld haben soll und das diese firma ungerecht 
 geld  einholt 

liebe grüsse 
 und nun meine  anrwort  email 
 was sagt ihr dazu 


""""Sehr  geehrte  Damen und Herren 
 ich wiederspreche  diese  Rechnung 
 und  wiederspreche ein Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben """"""
 ohne  mfg 
ohne meine adrese


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Warum willst du unbedingt einer Strassenlaterne die Relativitätstheorie erklären ?

Soviel Sinn macht das. Kein Mensch liest das. Bei knapp einer  Million Mahnmüllschreiben 
 wird das ausschließlich von Mailrobots  erledigt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



katijasi schrieb:


> ich würde das gerne  antworten auf die rechnungsmail



Lies Dir am besten diesen Artikel mal ganz aufmerksam durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

_Die Betroffenen platzen vor Tatendrang und möchten einen Abwehrzauber gegen die bösen Briefe der Anbieter in Stellung bringen. Da hilft ein „sich von der Seele schreiben“ ungemein und hebt das Selbstvertrauen._

Ansonsten hat die "Rechnungsmail" den gleichen Stellenwert, wie der übrige Spam, der so in Deinem Postfach landet. Antwortest Du jedem Versender, dass Du nicht an Viagra, preiswerter Software oder nackten Tatsachen interessiert bist?


----------



## geschockt (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hi,
mir wurde eraten, trotzdem eine Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten, um auf
der sicheren Seite zu sein....
was meinst Du dazu?
Gruß geschockt


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



geschockt schrieb:


> mir wurde eraten, trotzdem eine Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten,
> *um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein....*


Wer  hat diesen "genialen" Rat gegeben?


geschockt schrieb:


> was meinst Du dazu?


Schwachsinn


----------



## geschockt (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

ok.
dann spar ich mir den Weg dahin. 
Dank für die Antwort Webwatcher.
VG


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Man kann Anzeige erstatten, der Nutzen  ist allerdings mehr als fragwürdig.

Zivilrechtlich ist es völlig bedeutungslos, weil u.A.  die Forderungen ohnehin unberechtigt sind. 

Strafrechtlich machte es wenig Sinn, weil die Staatsanwaltschaften trotz 
tausender Strafanzeigen  de facto   alle Verfahren einstellen.


----------



## geschockt (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

na, wenn es zivilrechtlich bedeutungslos ist, dann erstatte ich auch keine Anzeige,
den Atem spar ich mir dann. Bin ja auch erst ab 01.04. in Verzug, hahaha


----------



## geschockt (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hi ihr auch reingefallenen,
habe mal der Bank, an die ich überweisen sollte, ne email geschickt; mal sehen, ob die den abgezockten das Geld zurücküberweist....


----------



## katijasi (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

vielen dank 
mir war heute etwas unwohl immer noch 
jedoch nach euren  antworten  entspanne ich mich 

das war mir eine lehre fürs leben 

nie wieder auf ne seite  die mein einlogen  erfordert  gehen 

danke danke


----------



## katijasi (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

PS.  

danke  das es Euch gibt  darf ich mich wieder an Euch wenden 
wenn es problem gibt


danke


----------



## Antiscammer (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



katijasi schrieb:


> ...PS.
> 
> danke  das es Euch gibt  darf ich mich wieder an Euch wenden
> wenn es problem gibt



Aber sicher.

Das einzige "Problem" (welches aber gar keins ist...) wird das hier sein:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413

Nach ein paar Drohbriefen schläft das von selbst ein.


----------



## katijasi (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

das  ist  echt  lustig 

hab  grad  lachen dürfen 

das erst emal seit gestern 

danke danke und umarmung


----------



## geschockt (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

ging mir am Samstag, nach der Email von "outlets" genauso. Kann jetzt auch wieder lachen und bleib ganz cooooooooool.


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Seit über vier Jahren erschrecken die Nutzlosseitenbetreiber vermutlich Millionen
 Menschen mit ihrem Mahndrohmüll.

Wer  cool bleibt, kann sein Geld behalten

10-30% lassen sich leider aus Angst oder Unwissenheit einschüchtern und bezahlen. Davon lebt die 
Branche in einem Luxus, von dem die meisten von uns nur träumen können. Wenn ihr mithelfen wollt, 
denen  ihr  Festessen zu versauern, schreibt an die Bank, die euch im Mahnmüll genannt worden ist: 

>> *Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen*


----------



## geschockt (30 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



webwatcher schrieb:


> schreibt an die Bank,
> >> *Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen*



hab ich heute gemacht, mal sehen, was die antworten?! Halt Euch auf dem laufenden.....  :sun:


----------



## Tolerana (31 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich bin genau so reingefallen.... aber was ich fragen wollte... HAT SCHON JEMAND VON EUCH GERICHTLICHE MAHNBESCHEID BEKOMMEN? Ist schon bei jemanden sooooo weit?? Ich danke im Voraus


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



Tolerana schrieb:


> aber was ich fragen wollte... HAT SCHON JEMAND VON EUCH GERICHTLICHE MAHNBESCHEID BEKOMMEN?


nein


Tolerana schrieb:


> Ist schon bei jemanden sooooo weit??


Was ist  an einem  Drohkasperleschreiben für 23€ für das amtliche Siegel so schlimm?
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## benji1995 (31 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo. 
Seid ihr euch sicher, dass man die Forderungen nicht zahlen soll?
Ich habe nicht meinen richtigen Namen und die richtige Adresse angegeben.
Leider habe ich aber mit einer anderen E-Mail-Adrese Kontakt aufgenommen.:wall: 
Können sie mich nicht irgendwie identifizieren?:unzufrieden:
Bitte helft mir.
Frohe Ostern:-D

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:47:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:44:23 ----------




geschockt schrieb:


> hab ich heute gemacht, mal sehen, was die antworten?! Halt Euch auf dem laufenden.....  :sun:


Welche Kontonummer haben die?
Darf man das machen?
BEi welcher Bank sind sie? 
Frohe Ostern und danke


----------



## geschockt (31 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo benji 1995,

die Kontonummer hast Du doch bei der 1. Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.
Warum sollst Du das nicht machen dürfen?!
Ich schreibe der Bank ja nur meine Bedenken. Vielleicht kann man so diesen
Betrügern das Handwerk legen, wenn Banken mal etwas genauer Hinschauen, oder?!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:53:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:51:28 ----------

Frohe Ostern:-D

wünsch ich Dir auch und mach Dir keinen Kopf; :-p


----------



## benji1995 (31 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Danke. 
Ich habe noch keine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten, da die meine Adresse nicht wissen.
Können die mich wirklich nicht durch die E-Mail identifizieren?


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



benji1995 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich habe nicht meinen richtigen Namen und die richtige Adresse angegeben.



Ich zitiere mal jemanden aus einem  anderen Forum  
 Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart  stundenlanges Nachdenken 


> Bei einer Webseite mit versteckter Preiskennzeichnung muss der Besucher aber nicht davon ausgehen, ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot wahrzunehmen. Folglich befindet er sich hinsichtlich der Abgabe eines Vertragsangebots nicht "im Rechtsverkehr". Damit ist eine Angabe falscher Daten nicht strafbar und auch nicht moralisch verwerflich. Es gibt dazu auch kein einziges Beispiel einer Verurteilung wegen Falschangaben auf einer Nutzlos-Webseite. Wenn es strafbar wäre, dann hätte es längst Verurteilungen gegeben. Die Banden würden doch nicht zögern, Exempel zu statuieren, die sie dann auf den Webseiten der Inkassokasper auch noch vermarkten könnten.
> 
> Bei kostenlosen Webseiten, wo eine Abfrage zur Eingabe persönlicher Daten stattfindet, empfehlen ja sogar Datenschützer und auch das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik ganz offiziell, falsche Daten zu verwenden. Das allein schon aus Gründen des Datenschutzes.





benji1995 schrieb:


> Können die mich wirklich nicht durch die E-Mail identifizieren?


nein

Lese und Denkpause


----------



## Zappelfilip (4 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Nach Erhalt der ersten Rechnung per E-Mail am 23.2. hatte ich zur eigenen Beruhigung (auch wenn dies hier nicht empfohlen wird aber damit ich für den Fall der Fälle was Schriftliches in der Hand hätte) sofort dem sogenannten Vertrag widersprochen und gesagt, dass ich, wenn ich innert 7 Tagen nichts von ihnen höre, davon ausgehe, dass meine Rechnung storniert wurde (wenn die Fristen setzen können, kann ich dies auch :-D).  Ausser eine allgemeine Mitteilung mit „wir haben Ihre Support-Anfrage erhalten … Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich in Kürze per E-Mail bei Ihnen melden …“ habe ich 5 Wochen lang nichts mehr von denen gehört und somit ist der Fall für mich 100% abgehackt.  Vorgestern kam dann die erste Mahnung per E-Mail – habe diese gar nicht angeschaut sondern gleich abgelegt – die können mir den Buckel runter rutschen!!!

Ich wünsche allerseits frohe Ostern und hoffe, der Osterhase hat Euch besucht :-D


----------



## geschockt (6 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hi,
die Bank hat geantwortet....



> Sehr geehrte/r .......,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 30.03.2010.
> 
> ...



vielleicht fruchtet es ja und die unternehmen etwas.
VG an alle


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Posting mit Schreibselempfehlung verschoben 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60251-schreibseldiskussion-zum-x-ten-8.html#post310703


----------



## nadelmanfred (8 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo Leute.

Reihe mich mal mit ein.
Jaaaa, auch OUTLETS.de.

Ich hab meine überraschende erste Email mit der Zahlungsaufforderung von 96 Euro am 15.03.2010 erhalten.
Schweissgebadet habe ich dann nach all den Outlets Emails gesucht und nur eine vom 15.02.2010 gefunden, in der nur gebeten wurde den Account zu aktivieren.
Habe ich bis heute nicht gemacht, Gott sein Schrank!

Ich habe im Netz so viele Seiten von Geschädigten gelesen, daß ich bisher nur eine Rückmail an Outlets mit dem Rücktritt verschickt habe.
Meinen Rücktrittsfrist von 14 Tagen war eh abgelaufen, insofern sie überhaupt bei dieser Geschäftsweise greift.

Heut am 8 April kam folgende Mail:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Mahndrohmüll schrieb:
			
		

> _ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG_
> 
> _Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau S,_
> 
> ...


 
Gibts hier noch jemanden, der NICHT innerhalb der 14Tage zurückgetreten war und mit Post bombardiert wird?

Wie ist nun die Lage für mich, wie sehen die nächsten Schritte aus?


Vielen Dank an Alle im vorraus!
Nadelmanfred


----------



## dvill (8 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Ein sinnvoller Schritt wäre die Nachjustierung des Müllfilters zum Mailprogramm.


----------



## bike60 (9 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo,
auch ich habe eine Rechnung bekommen. 
1.) 23.03-10 > Ein dankeschön das ich das Widerrufsrecht nicht genutzt habe und nun 96 € zahlen soll.
2.) 07.04.10 > 1te Zahlungsaufforderung
3.) 09.04.10 > 2te Zahlungsaufforderung

Als nächstes erwarte ich ein Schreiben von einem dubiosen Inkasso Unternehmens, ist bei solchen Firmen wohl üblich.
Aber ich werde garnichts unternehmen. Sollte irgendwann ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommen, dann werde ich handeln und widersprechen.
Ich glaube, soweit wird es nicht kommen. Die Firma Outl... wird es bestimmt vermeiden ein Gerichtsverfahren zu riskieren.
Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



bike60 schrieb:


> Als nächstes erwarte ich ein Schreiben von einem dubiosen Inkasso Unternehmens, ist bei solchen Firmen wohl üblich.


Inkassobutzen  sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sondervollmacht 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



bike60 schrieb:


> Sollte irgendwann ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommen, dann werde ich handeln und widersprechen.
> Gruß


dazu wird es kaum kommen
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


bike60 schrieb:


> Die Firma outlets.de wird es bestimmt vermeiden ein Gerichtsverfahren zu riskieren.



>> Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Gericht: Kein Vertragsschluss bei outlets.de
> *Wer auf der Seite outlets.de seine Daten einträgt, schließt keinen wirksamen Abo-Vertrag ab und muss deshalb auch nicht bezahlen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Leipzig festgestellt.*


----------



## ringelblümchen (9 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hi Leute!

Müsste mich auch in der Reihe "Vielen Dank, dass Sie uns auf den Leim gegangen sind!" anstellen. Hab aber keine Lust dazu. Drum habe ich beschlossen weiter nichts zu unternehmen als sämtliche emails zu ignorieren. Möglicherweise sind das ja neue ABM (Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen) für Leute, die sonst nichts zu tun haben. Der neue Job mit Zukunftsperspektive: Ahnungslosen Internetbesuchern "angsteinflößende" Drohbriefe schreiben.
Von so was lass ich mir doch nicht meine Freizeit verderben. Sollen die doch schreiben was sie wollen: Von mir bekommen die nicht, was sie wollen - mein Geld!:scherzkeks:
Schönen Tag noch, genießt den Sonnenschein! Den sollte man sich nicht von irgendwelchen finsteren Wolken vermießen lassen!:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



ringelblümchen schrieb:


> Drum habe ich beschlossen weiter nichts zu unternehmen als sämtliche emails zu ignorieren.


:thumb:



ringelblümchen schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sind das ja neue ABM (Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen) für Leute, die sonst nichts zu tun haben. Der neue Job mit Zukunftsperspektive: Ahnungslosen Internetbesuchern "angsteinflößende" Drohbriefe schreiben.


Leider nicht mal das.  Die Mails werden vollautomatisch von Mailrobots rausgejagt. ( es sind  hundertausende)  Deswegen machen Reaktionen darauf ( entgegen den tibetanischen Gebetsmühlenempfehlungen
 von  Verbraucherzentralen  und  Medien)  auch keinen Sinn. Die immer wieder beschworene 
Vorsorge für einen  eventuellen  "Ernstfall"  ist so sinnlos wie aus Angst von einem Blitz getroffen
 zu werden  ständig mit einem Blitzableiter auf dem Kopf rumzulaufen 

klicken und lesen >> Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## ringelblümchen (9 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Bin jedenfalls richtig froh, dass ich zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Ansonsten hätte ich mich möglicherweise zu Tode geschämt, und bestimmt niemandem erzählt, dass ich auf so was reingefallen bin. Dafür gibt es zum Glück keinen Grund, weil sehr offensichtlich Tausende davon betroffen sind. 

Ich hatte damals, nachdem mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Anmeldung plötzlich doch kostenpflichtig ist, auch sofort Widerspruch eingelegt, schriftlich, per Einschreiben, wie man das halt so macht, und erstmal nichts mehr gehört, drum dachte ich, passt schon. Denkste! Vier Wochen später kam die Rechnung, gleiches blabla wie überall. Habe mich dann sofort telefonisch mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt, bin eine geschlagene Viertelstunde in der Warteschleife gehängt, um dann zu erfahren, dass man da leider nichts machen könne, weil ich schließlich den Link angeklickt und damit meine Zustimmung erteilt hätte und mein Widerspruch somit wirkungslos gewesen wäre. Da fällt dir der Kinnladen mindestens bis auf den Boden! 

Hilflos, wie ich im ersten Moment war, dachte ich, da musst du wohl durch und zahlen. Hab natürlich nicht gezahlt, denn jetzt bin ich schlauer und kann nur jedem anderen raten, let it be! Es ist nur nervig, ständig neue Mahnungen zu bekommen, mehr nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



ringelblümchen schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es zum Glück keinen Grund, weil sehr offensichtlich Tausende davon betroffen sind.


Zigtausende  vermutlich hundertausende , sonst würde  sich das "Geschäftsmodell" 
( jetzt schon seit über vier Jahren ) nicht lohnen.

Ca 10-30% zahlen nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen aus Angst oder Unwissenheit 
und finanzieren damit der Nutzlosbranche ein Leben in Luxus.


ringelblümchen schrieb:


> Es ist nur nervig, ständig neue Mahnungen zu bekommen, mehr nicht.


Gegen  Nervereien durch Mahnmüllmails gibt es Spamfilter und für Mahnmüll in Papierform
  grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen als kostengünstige und  umweltfreundliche Entsorgung.


----------



## Olo.71 (10 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo Leute!:-D

Könnte mir mal jemand die aktuelle Bankverbindung von Outlets nennen!
Habe meine Mails gelöscht und wollte aber gern dem Geldinstitut von den Machenschaften berichten.

Danke


----------



## Gaiser (13 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Leider fiel ich auch darauf rein und habe mich angemeldet, nur weil ich dachte, hier kann man günstig einkaufen. Jetzt habe ich die Rechnung zur Zahlung bis Ende dieser Woche erhalten.
Ich frage alle, denen dasselbe schon im vergangenen Jahr widerfahren ist, wie man vorgehen soll. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich für nichts und wieder nichts fast 200 € bezahlen soll.
Vielleicht kann mir einer der Geschädigten Aufschluss geben. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



Gaiser schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich für nichts und wieder nichts fast 200 € bezahlen soll.


Wer zwingt dich dazu, freiwillig zu zahlen??? Niemand!!!

Die Verbraucherzentrale rät:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*



Das gilt auch bei dünnpfiffigen Inkassobutzen-Schreiben aus München! 

NB: Inzwischen wurden die "Frankfurter Kreiselspatzen" vor diversen Gerichten verklagt. Hier eine aktuelle Entscheidung.


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



Gaiser schrieb:


> Ich frage alle, denen dasselbe schon im vergangenen Jahr widerfahren ist, wie man vorgehen soll. ...


Einfach mal den Thread lesen. Dieser Thread hat fast 800 Postings.  Wenigsten die letzten Seiten.
 Dieselbe Frage ist schon dutzendemal gestellt *und * beantwortet worden. 


Gaiser schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir einer der Geschädigten Aufschluss geben.


Wieso glaubst  du, dass ausgerechnet einer  der "Geschädigten" mehr und  bessere Auskunft 
 Auskunft geben kann, als  die hier seit Jahren mitarbeitenden Mitglieder? 
Lies das hier, der Link ist schon zigmal gepostet worden 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

Man ist erst geschädigt,  wenn man sich durch Angst oder Unwissenheit zur Zahlung pressen läßt. 
Wer zahlt, finanziert den Luxuslebenswandel   der  Nutzlosseitenbetreiber und ist mitverantwortlich
 dafür , dass diese  Form der Abzocke auch in den die kommenden Jahren fortgesetzt wird.  


me too Pause


----------



## mackiemcdown (16 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hi alle miteinander,
wie unschwer zu erraten bin ich auch ein Betroffener und habe mich nach Durchlesen fast aller Beiträge entschlossen auch etwas zu schreiben.
Erstmal möchte ich mich bedanken für so ein Forum mit seinen hilfreichen Tipps. Leider kann ich einige Nutzer nicht verstehen daß immer die selben Fragen auftauchen, man braucht doch nur einige Antworten (nicht mal alle, denn die wiederholen sich)der Administratoren lesen und alles sollte klar sein für das weitere Verhalten in unserer Situation, man sollte wissen was man tun soll oder lieber nicht! 
Also nochmals Dank an die Administratoren für ihre Tipps und Geduld mit der vielen Fragerei.
Gruß 
mackiemcdown


----------



## summer (16 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo! Bin ebenso "Geschädigte"!! :-? Habe auch zuerst gedacht es sei ein Online-Shop in dem man direkt einkaufen könnte und nicht eine Vermittlungsfirma!! War auch auf der Site leider in keinster Weise ersichtlich! Ich muss zugeben, ich habe die AGB's einfach angeklickt weil ich mich schon mind. 1000 x im Netz registriert habe und es WOCHEN dauern würde diese immer genau durchzulesen ... :roll: - und wenn es kostenpflichtig war, war es (bis jetzt) eigentlich immer gleich ersichtlich!?! Hab gleich bitterböse zurückgeschrieben von wegen Betrug und Irreführung und mit Anwalt gedroht!! Inzwischen habe ich aber - auf mehrfaches Anraten - beschlossen auf die emails einfach nicht mehr zu reagieren ... die können mich mal !!!


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



summer schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich aber - auf mehrfaches Anraten - beschlossen auf die emails einfach nicht mehr zu reagieren ...



Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten,* sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen.* Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



mackiemcdown schrieb:


> Leider kann ich einige Nutzer nicht verstehen daß immer die selben Fragen auftauchen, man braucht doch nur einige Antworten (nicht mal alle, denn die wiederholen sich)der Administratoren lesen und alles sollte klar sein für das weitere Verhalten in unserer Situation


:thumb:
Und das, obwohl die Verbraucherzentrale in derartigen Fällen ganz klar sagt:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen! *


Jedes Geschreibsel ist überflüssig, ja auch u.U. gefährlich.

Ein Kollege, der von dieser "liebsten Anwältin von allen" Anfang 2009 mit Inkassostalking zugeschüttet wurde und die Füße absolut stillhielt, hat nun bereits seit dem 18.06.2009 Ruhe. Geht doch!


----------



## chrispi (16 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo Ihr,
ich bin auch reingefallen. Was ist bei Euch draus geworden? Habe gestern sogar einen Brief von denen bekommen! Zuvor habe ich nur E-Mails bekommen mit Aufforderungen zu zahlen. Habe ich nicht! Bekomme es aber langsam mit der Angst zu tun:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



chrispi schrieb:


> Habe gestern sogar einen Brief von denen bekommen!


Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne löst  das "Problem"  kostengünstig  und umweltfreundlich 


chrispi schrieb:


> Zuvor habe ich nur E-Mails bekommen mit Aufforderungen zu zahlen.


Spamfilter installieren! 


chrispi schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht!


:thumb:


chrispi schrieb:


> Bekomme es aber langsam mit der Angst zu tun:-?


Wenn Nachbars Zwergpinscher  kläfft,  bekommst du dann auch Angst?  Mehr ist das nicht


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



mackiemcdown schrieb:


> Leider kann ich einige Nutzer nicht verstehen daß immer die selben Fragen auftauchen, man braucht doch nur einige Antworten (nicht mal alle, denn die wiederholen sich)der Administratoren lesen und alles sollte klar sein für das weitere Verhalten in unserer Situation, man sollte wissen was man tun soll oder lieber nicht!


so ist es. deswegen mal wieder me-too Pause


----------



## JennyBlue (21 April 2010)

*Letzte Mahnung von Outlets.de*

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Habe schon einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema im Forum gefunden, aber der ist geschlossen und ich kann nicht viel damit anfangen.
Ich habe mich aus Neugier vor einiger Zeit (dummerweise) bei outlets. de angemeldet, habe dort aber nichts bestellt oder ähnliches. Vor ein paar  Wochen kam eine Zahlungsaufforderung, die ich nicht weiter beachtet habe.
Jetzt kam eine letzte Mahnung und inzwischen bekomme ich es langsam mit der Angst zu tun.:help:Muss ich diesen Betrag wirklich bezahlen? Das Achreiben das dabei liegt informiert, dass ich einenVertrag über die Bereitstellung der Online-Datenbank abgeschlossen habe. Außerdem steht dort, dass alle Verträge, die über das Internet geschlossen werden grundsätzlich wirksam sind (laut Bundesgerichtshof 07.11.2001, AZ.VIII ZR13/01) Da ich einen negativen Schufaeintrag vermeiden möchte (die Firma droht damit), überlege ich, dieses Geld zu überweisen. Was meint ihr?
Drohen die nur oder kann da wirklich ein Verfahren auf mich zukommen? 
VG
JennyBlue


----------



## bernhard (21 April 2010)

*AW: Letzte Mahnung von Outlets.de*



JennyBlue schrieb:


> Drohen die nur oder kann da wirklich ein Verfahren auf mich zukommen?


Ein Sechser im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## bernhard (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Einschüchterungsfallen leben von der Angst. Die ersten Mahndrohschreiben treiben den Puls hoch. Nur wenige schreiben noch die Entwarnung in die Foren, in denen sie zuvor dringend Hilfe für ihren ganz besonderen Fall angefordert haben.

Daher also für alle Zweifler eine Wortmeldung nach dem Schock des ersten Mahndrohschreibens:

Abzocke bei outlets.de - Seite 82 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Ich bin dem Laden ja auch im Oktober auf dem Leim gegangen, Mahnung, letzte Mahnung,ganz ganz letzte Mahnung und dann Inkassobüro. Nun ist fast Mai und was ist passiert: NIX aber auch gar NIX !! Also ganz entspannt bleiben.


----------



## steffi0109 (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo,bin leider auch auf die [ edit] reingefallen!Habe per Mail den Vertrag binnen 14 Tagen widersprochen!Intressiert aber niemanden,habe heute nun per Post die letzte Mahnung bekommen!Kann mir jemand sagen,was danach kommt!Schalten die wirlich eine Inkasso Firma ein?LG


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



steffi0109 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen,was danach kommt!



Weiteres Kasperletheater.
Stories zum Schmunzeln



steffi0109 schrieb:


> Schalten die wirlich eine Inkasso Firma ein?LG



Und wenn? Na und?

Wenn hinter dem Zaun der Zwergpinscher kläfft, dann schaltet der irgendwann den Cockerspaniel ein, wenn er kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt. Dann kläffen sie beide in schöner Eintracht. Und? Kriegen sie deswegen ein Leberwurstbrötchen? - Nein.

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte.
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



steffi0109 schrieb:


> ,habe heute nun per Post die letzte Mahnung bekommen!Kann mir jemand sagen,was danach kommt!


klicken lesen und  sich amüsieren >> Stories zum Schmunzeln



steffi0109 schrieb:


> Schalten die wirlich eine Inkasso Firma ein?


gut möglich 
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

genau wie Zwergpinscher  können die nur kläffen, beissen aber nicht

PS: sieben Sekunden schneller


----------



## geschockt (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Hallo,
hab heute auch meine "letzte Mahnung" per Post erhalten;
Die drohen tatsächlich mit einem negativen Schufa-Eintrag, obwohl die das doch gar nicht mehr dürfen.
Komischer Weise stimmt meine Adresse nicht 100 %, die Hausnummer ist falsch und die Wohnort-Bezeichnung ist unvollständig, jedoch stimmt die Postleitzahl.
Warte jetzt mal ab, soll ja bis spätestens 30.04. bezahlen; Denke mal am nächsten Montag ist dann die nächte im Briefkasten......


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



geschockt schrieb:


> Denke mal am nächsten Montag ist dann die nächte im Briefkasten......


Der  Weg zur grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne ist bekannt?

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...t-kein-vertragsschluss-bei-outlets-de-100321/


> Wer auf der Seite outlets.de seine Daten einträgt, schließt keinen wirksamen Vertrag ab und muss deshalb auch nicht bezahlen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Leipzig festgestellt.



http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...t-verbietet-outlets-de-schufa-eintrag-091213/


> Die Betreiber der umstrittenen Seite outlets.de dürfen bei zahlungsunwilligen "Kunden" keinen negativen Schufa-Eintrag veranlassen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Halle festgestellt.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*



geschockt schrieb:


> Komischer Weise stimmt meine Adresse nicht 100 %,



Na also. Und wie wollen die dann einen Schufa-Eintrag durchführen, mit den falschen Daten? - Selbst, wenn: die Drohung mit dem Schufa-Eintrag wird von den Nutzlosen nicht wahrgemacht, weil das unzulässige Kreditgefährdung wäre.


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Kaum den Thread geöffnet sind wir  wieder bei den  nächsten Umdrehungen  der tibetanischen Gebetsmühle angelangt.

Da es absolut nichts an neuen Erkenntnissen oder Meldungen gibt >  Pause

Wer  glaubt, dass er als einziger davon betroffen sei und  unbedingt eine  me too Meldung
 dazu posten möchte : >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61926-me-too-postings-outlet-de.html


----------



## technofreak (9 Mai 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Ganz frisch aus der Rechtsberatungsrezepteküche 
http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ127339039802321/link737251A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg
> *07.05.2010*
> Rechnung von outlets.de zurückweisen!
> Verbraucherzentrale rät zum Widerspruch
> ...


Die Begründung dafür warum geschreibselt  werden soll oder auch nur einen einzigen Präzendenzfall,
 der die Notwendigkeit für die sinnlose Korrespondenz  belegt, bleibt man wie üblich seit fünf Jahren schuldig.Tibetanische Gebetsmühlen sind angeregte geistige Auseinandersetzung gegen diesen Dauerbrenner 

Für die die sich etwas fundierter informieren möchten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).





*Wer  glaubt, dass er  davon betroffen sei und  
unbedingt eine  me too Meldung  dazu posten möchte :*

 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61926-me-too-postings-outlet-de.html


----------

